# Well boys and girls........RS3 Time!



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I am going to be getting one as soon as it hits our shores. It will be a long wait but with the aluminum engine and hopefully, but doubtful, more aggressive flared fender all the way around and not just in the front it should look sweet. 

http://blog.caranddriver.com/and-hear-it-goes-watch-the-2018-audi-rs3-shred-the-ring/


----------



## BoomTschak (Mar 30, 2012)

It's alive!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmYXn8xPzGE


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

It suppose to be a heck of a car, kind of like the S3 but with even better hardware (engine, brakes, transmission, AWD system). I wonder how much would it cost, I am guessing a solid $55k plus mark ups. Typical first year of a car hitting the markets there are not much discounts.

Soon AMS will have a garrett based OEM location turbo that could bring the S3 power into the 450-500hp. Time will tell, it is a year and a half until we see it. I personally like the compact size of the A3 MQB paltform, now add the 5cyl and you have a winner.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

crackkills said:


> I am going to be getting one as soon as it hits our shores. It will be a long wait but with the aluminum engine and hopefully, but doubtful, more aggressive flared fender all the way around and not just in the front it should look sweet.
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/and-hear-it-goes-watch-the-2018-audi-rs3-shred-the-ring/


If you have a deposit down (I do) make sure your dealer puts in writing the deal will be done at MSRP or better including ACNA if applicable, and that you have at your sole discretion first available car or first configurable car if the first avail launch model or whatever is not configurable to your liking. Basically you'll get the car you want as soon as possible as cheaply as possible.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

She sounds pretty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

primolak said:


> She sounds pretty.


Looks good too. Fender flares look more aggressive on the black mule than the red one in the leaked photos.


----------



## b-R-ad (Mar 17, 2012)

That sure sounds tasty.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Damn that sounds great! Anyone know when on sale date is?


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Rob said:


> Damn that sounds great! Anyone know when on sale date is?


Supposed to be August 2017 but who knows, the S3 slipped quite a bit when it was launched if memory serves.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Hopefully it comes to Canada as well. Started to shop for an S5 this summer but there's something about it which holds me off. It's in the details I guess. I can't see myself in a 4 cylinder not matter how I try to convince myself.

Let's hope !


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

New S5 here in less than 12 months...


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

BEM10001 said:


> New S5 here in less than 12 months...


Had a RS5. Looked great from the front and rear and at angular views of the side from the front or back but once you look at it directly from the side, it is just too long looking and loses a bit of the sporty-ness. You can really tell it is a four door pretending to be a two door. 

The RS5 engine is amazing. Just not amazing in a 4100lb car.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

BEM10001 said:


> If you have a deposit down (I do) make sure your dealer puts in writing the deal will be done at MSRP or better including ACNA if applicable, and that you have at your sole discretion first available car or first configurable car if the first avail launch model or whatever is not configurable to your liking. Basically you'll get the car you want as soon as possible as cheaply as possible.


Are you serious?!?


If it is going to be $55-60k, count me in.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

ctAL said:


> Are you serious?!?
> 
> 
> If it is going to be $55-60k, count me in.


Yep, put a deposit down 8 months ago now, receipt is sitting on my desk 

It's going to be in your price range, maybe a bit better. Just based on PUBLIC information and doing some quick comps, the M2 is under $60K fully loaded. The S3 fully loaded is what, $53K? I strongly suspect the RS3 will start just shy of that, $52,500 would be a safe bet. $10K premium to base S3, just a bit ahead of M2. Real world pricing, assuming ACNA discount, is likely to be better than the M2 which are still fetching premiums. Another data point, typically (at least as long as I can remember), S version of 3 is roughly equal to base version of TT. So S3 is within $1K of the TT, RS3 at $52.5K is exactly what the TTS is.

Another thing to consider, 2 years later the BMW 2-Series will come in GC format. If I know this, Audi does. GCs are priced in line with their coupes. M2 GC should be RWD only, but 240 xDrive GC will be AWD optional. That car will be low $50s nicely equipped. Is the RS3 a better car than a 240GC? Tough for me to say, I honestly don't know. I drove the current RS3 in Sweden and have an M235 now. Is the RS3 worth $15K more? That's a definite no. That strengthens my feelings on pricing, again all based on PUBLIC information.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

damn bro, good info.....................my car only has 10k miles right now i might hold off on mods for now and miles.....


****


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I just have a feeling that BMW will release the M2CSL when the RS3 is out.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-8V_S3-Quattro-2.0T_Sedan/Engine/Turbocharger/ES3085063/


another option


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

That is NOT going to be an easy car to get, and I am not holding my breath that it does materialize. At least the RS3 we are 100% certain it's coming here.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

ctAL said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-8V_S3-Quattro-2.0T_Sedan/Engine/Turbocharger/ES3085063/
> 
> 
> another option


Mother of sweet baby Jezuz!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

ctAL said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-8V_S3-Quattro-2.0T_Sedan/Engine/Turbocharger/ES3085063/
> 
> 
> another option


If you are into chasing down little nagging issues and clinching your ass so tight each time that you could turn charcoal into diamonds out of fear of blowing up and engine, it is the right solution. 

Nothing beats factory HP and despite how big of a melon you add to the exhaust manifold, a four cylinder sounds like poop. Even ours. Sounds less like poop than other four bangers but it is still a four banger and four banger sound.

Love how the soundaktor tried so make the car sound like a five banger. It was the first thing I did to my car after I got it. I disconnected mine before I took it off the dealership. The salesman was puzzled as to why I was pulling the weather stripping off and accessing it.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*Audi Matte Paint*

I am new to Audi - have been buying R32's and R's.

I know no definite info is available yet but what are the chances we can order a car with a matte color?

Thanks.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

franklinplanner said:


> I am new to Audi - have been buying R32's and R's.
> 
> I know no definite info is available yet but what are the chances we can order a car with a matte color?
> 
> Thanks.


Audi allows you for $2,500 to order any color you like. Remember, money is the answer. What is the question again?


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

crackkills said:


> Audi allows you for $2,500 to order any color you like. Remember, money is the answer. What is the question again?


Money is always the answer... another route if you were planning to install Xpel, they make a satin film so you get the benefits of the self healing paint protection film and the flat look you are after.

http://www.xpel.com/xpel-stealth-film/


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

crackkills said:


> Audi allows you for $2,500 to order any color you like. Remember, money is the answer. What is the question again?





BEM10001 said:


> Money is always the answer... another route if you were planning to install Xpel, they make a satin film so you get the benefits of the self healing paint protection film and the flat look you are after.
> 
> http://www.xpel.com/xpel-stealth-film/


Thanks for the info.

It was somewhat difficult to get a VW allocation for an R because my local dealers are small.

Can you tell me how hard it is for an Audi dealer to get an allocation for an RS3? Do they work the same as a low production number VW?

Just trying to get an idea of how this is going to go.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

franklinplanner said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It was somewhat difficult to get a VW allocation for an R because my local dealers are small.
> 
> ...


Imagine it would be quite a bit worse than the Golf R, for instance, but tough to say for sure. We are still 12 months out. Best bet - get yourself on a list at the closest large dealer in a bigger city and hope for the best.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

BEM10001 said:


> Imagine it would be quite a bit worse than the Golf R, for instance, but tough to say for sure. We are still 12 months out. Best bet - get yourself on a list at the closest large dealer in a bigger city and hope for the best.


I bought a TT RS and didn't pay MSRP. I paid less than that and I am sure the same will be the case for the RS3. Unfortunately besides the engine and different bumpers, it will not look as special as the Quattro concept so that "could" kill the luster.

Now if it looked like the Quattro concept and was a manual, then look out!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

crackkills said:


> I bought a TT RS and didn't pay MSRP. I paid less than that and I am sure the same will be the case for the RS3. Unfortunately besides the engine and different bumpers, it will not look as special as the Quattro concept so that "could" kill the luster.
> 
> Now if it looked like the Quattro concept and was a manual, then look out!


I think it will be easier than the M2, but just compared to the Golf R my local dealer has 5 on their lot. I don't think it's going to be a limited production car, but if you say next fall which will be easier the VW will have to be, as will the M2 I would assume entering year MY3 of production. It's all a timing game, none of them are easy to get at launch so I was looking more at a specific time frame if that makes any sense. 

I think the RS3 may indeed hold value worst of the three I mentioned.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

BEM10001 said:


> I think it will be easier than the M2, but just compared to the Golf R my local dealer has 5 on their lot. I don't think it's going to be a limited production car, but if you say next fall which will be easier the VW will have to be, as will the M2 I would assume entering year MY3 of production. It's all a timing game, none of them are easy to get at launch so I was looking more at a specific time frame if that makes any sense.
> 
> I think the RS3 may indeed hold value worst of the three I mentioned.


Going to a local Audi dealer on Friday to talk with the Sales Mgr and possibly put down a deposit. Any tips/advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

franklinplanner said:


> Going to a local Audi dealer on Friday to talk with the Sales Mgr and possibly put down a deposit. Any tips/advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


They will take a deposit but since it's so early will only be to lock you in as first in line when the official list opens up, we're quite a ways from getting allocations etc. Here's basically what you want to get in writing:

1. Fully refundable at any time, should only need to do $500
2. Deal will be at MSRP or better including ACNA discount if available 
3. First available car that's configurable to your liking (you don't want to have them try and stick you with some launch edition, dealer spec demo car that you can't change options, etc) so basically you get to say "No" to something you don't like and not lose your place in line for the first car you can actually chose options on

Then MAKE SURE they actually run your card and you get a receipt. There are some M2 guys who are PISSED because they dealer never charged them the deposit and then kicked them out of line to sell the car for over MSRP. The deposit is your actual spot in line, no deposit and you have nothing to hold them to it. Bottom line, make sure it's clear that all decision points are at your sole discretion. Car is too expensive, get your deposit back. Launch edition is bad color, they get a demo they can sell that they cannot spec for you, you have the right to take that car or wait for the first one you can do what you want with. Or get your money back. 

Otherwise depending on your current car timing (i.e. expiring lease) dealers will usually give you something else to drive while you wait. Since launch is supposed to be August 2017 you could try and agree with them that Sept until delivery they'd provide you with a car. This has always been done for me as a courtesy and I never bothered to get anything in writing - I never really cared much since I always had access to other cars to drive.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

BEM10001 said:


> They will take a deposit but since it's so early will only be to lock you in as first in line when the official list opens up, we're quite a ways from getting allocations etc. Here's basically what you want to get in writing:
> 
> 1. Fully refundable at any time, should only need to do $500
> 2. Deal will be at MSRP or better including ACNA discount if available
> ...


Hey thanks very much for the advice. I'll update the post tomorrow.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Talked with the GM on Friday and all went well - I was the first person to inquire about the RS3.

I put down a $500 deposit for the 1st available RS3. He ran my card and gave me a receipt.

He said most likely it will be July-August before he can order. The wait begins .....


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

franklinplanner said:


> Talked with the GM on Friday and all went well - I was the first person to inquire about the RS3.
> 
> I put down a $500 deposit for the 1st available RS3. He ran my card and gave me a receipt.
> 
> He said most likely it will be July- August before he can order. The wait begins .....


Awesome, congrats and welcome to the club! I guess I didn't need to do mine back in November.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

franklinplanner said:


> Talked with the GM on Friday and all went well - I was the first person to inquire about the RS3.
> 
> I put down a $500 deposit for the 1st available RS3. He ran my card and gave me a receipt.
> 
> He said most likely it will be July-August before he can order. The wait begins .....



so july/aug 2017 good info thanks


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I thought I learned my lesson during the loooong wait for the S3 but I put my deposit down on the RS3 on the 29th of August myself.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Xanlith said:


> I thought I learned my lesson during the loooong wait for the S3 but I put my deposit down on the RS3 on the 29th of August myself.


Hey that's great news! Did your dealer give you any dates when you might be able to order? Thanks.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*New info (at least more current)*

https://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2017-rs3_sedan/

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/paris-motor-show/audi-has-built-400bhp-rs3-saloon-and-it-fast

This one has some very detailed pictures:
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/29/2018-audi-rs3-400-hp-paris/


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

franklinplanner said:


> This one has some very detailed pi...og.com/2016/09/29/2018-audi-rs3-400-hp-paris/


Now thats more like it. Except for the optics package, color and rims (look like a current Toyota Camry offering) it all looks great. I'll take one in Suzuka Gray w/Titanium package and CF accents.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

2nd in line is the best I could do. Dealer would not take a deposit but said I would need to put down 5k when ordering. Sales manager said I should expect to order in 6 months. Not too worried about them not taking a deposit, I've bought multiple cars through this dealer and they are pretty large so I don't think allocations will be an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey that's good news!

So in 6 months the orders will open? 

Can you give more details on the order info?

Any word on what type of options?

My dealer has not given me any new info ..... :banghead:

Keep us updated!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

thebc2 said:


> Dealer would not take a deposit but said I would need to put down 5k when ordering.


$5K seems insane. Assuming you don't go Audi exclusive and do some crazy custom order with pink paint and white interior, they should have ZERO problem moving the car if you decide you don't want it. Many of us have ordered cars, gotten something else while waiting, and it was never a problem to get the deposit back even once the car was on its way.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have secured the first allocation at my dealer. Can't wait to get the order in.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*Options?*

Anybody have anymore info on the options we have to choose from?

Here is a list I have made from various articles:

Wider Front Wheels/Ceramic brakes
Nardo Grey/Catlaunya Red color
Sport Exhaust
Virtual Cockpit gauge display
Matte Paint (?)


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

No ordering guide yet unfortunately. There will be a black optics package as well which I will be definitely getting (not a fan of the silver trim).

On a side note, pre-orders have picked up quite a bit in our area. Most dealers are at least 3 deep now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,
I put down $1k at a SF bay area dealer and am 4th in line. I purchased my R8 from them and they are very trustworthy, but I won't doubt they will try to mark up the price from MSRP on me. I guess we will find out. I can call them up and return the $1k to my CC at any time. After I order the car with my options, I can only get my deposit back after they sell it to someone else.

They warned since I am 4th, that I may not get the first shipment, and the second shipment might be an extra month or two. I think this was just speculation based on previous models, since they don't really have any details yet.

The TT-RS (400hp) version seems to be hitting Europe now. I am wondering if a lot of the same options on the TT-RS will also be offered on the RS3. The sport exhaust on the TT-RS almost seems too loud. I love sporty exhausts but it seems to be on the level of Fiat Abarth loud. Hopefully there are more youtube clips of the TTRS (or even RS3) before we get to order our cars here in the US.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

^ A minor update to my above post.

It looks like the Euro TT-RS has a sport exhaust standard, and a switch on the center console to go between Normal / Sport.

I don't see this button on any 2018 RS3 dash pictures. Changing to dynamic might open it? Or another setting in drive modes? Anyone know how this might work?

The previous 2.5L (iron 367hp 8v) RS3 (non-US) had an optional RS sport exhaust which seems pretty loud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRwq2EfG0iU

(I'm hoping for an exhaust that can be both quiet, but will open up to be that loud if I want )


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Latest update from the Audi dealer GM:

"No new news other than they might bring the time frame up a little into spring.
Will let you know when I hear more. or when we get an order guide"


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

It looks neither RS3 nor TT RS are going to be displayed at LA Auto Show, correct? I have no idea how they plan all this. Doesn't it make more sense to show the cars before they go on sale several months later?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Ryegor said:


> It looks neither RS3 nor TT RS are going to be displayed at LA Auto Show, correct? I have no idea how they plan all this. Doesn't it make more sense to show the cars before they go on sale several months later?


I agree, but it looks like they were busy unveiling the 4 door a5/s5 and q5. Maybe they didn't want to dilute the attention from those since the rs3 has already been unveiled?

I haven't heard anything more from my dealer, including moving it up to spring as someone just mentioned. The wait continues.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Putting a down payment on a car not even out yet is insanity. Also, the dealer is not obligated in no way to give you "first dibs" on the car when it finally hits our shores. They will give it to the first sucker to buy it cash with a $10K mark up and eventually overtime the artificial demand will cool down and us level headed folks will finally be able to negotiate with these dealers. And not sure why people still don't learn and continue this cycle of silliness every time a brand new S/RS/R car comes out of VW. All you do is artificially drive up demand on a car which most of you won't buy or finance due to the mark ups in the first place...sigh. The RS3 is coming...chill! Lol....$5K deposit...STOP!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

First it is not in any way a down payment which you claim. It is a refundable deposit which is very different. 

$5k is not standard and no one should do that. $1k is standard and most of us in line have done it. The $1k can be put on credit card and be refunded with one phone call. Sounds like there really isn't any harm, but I guess it does drive up demand and might impact MSRP+ prices. If there is a markup, they go through the ordered list and offer cars at that markup and it's all a sales game again, some back out and some pay it. Pretty standard when buying any car for that matter, but at least they are on the phone with those that have put $1k on the line to make the decision first.

BTW - I think Audi is screwed if it gets into M3/M4 territory. It really has to stay M2 pricing otherwise a lot of people (myself included) will walk (and make that phone call to get the $1k back). 2 door, rwd i6t will beat a 4 door awd i5t in most metrics. Yet here I am still in line.....


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

scope213 said:


> Putting a down payment on a car not even out yet is insanity. Also, the dealer is not obligated in no way to give you "first dibs" on the car when it finally hits our shores. They will give it to the first sucker to buy it cash with a $10K mark up and eventually overtime the artificial demand will cool down and us level headed folks will finally be able to negotiate with these dealers. And not sure why people still don't learn and continue this cycle of silliness every time a brand new S/RS/R car comes out of VW. All you do is artificially drive up demand on a car which most of you won't buy or finance due to the mark ups in the first place...sigh. The RS3 is coming...chill! Lol....$5K deposit...STOP!


What an original post. I've never heard that argument before.

Look....not EVERY dealer is out to rob you. Most of us have been through this many times before.

You can tell when you're being screwed less than 5 minutes into the conversation.

Maybe they sense your lack of sincerity and just want you to go away.

:facepalm:


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

franklinplanner said:


> What an original post. I've never heard that argument before.
> 
> Look....not EVERY dealer is out to rob you. Most of us have been through this many times before.
> 
> ...


Every car dealer needs to make money. But that doesn't mean they're going to tell you up front "we're gonna rob you". This is sales not the Red Cross. Oh but trust me they have no shame in jacking you while you feel like you're part of theyre family. At the end of the day it's all about the numbers and what the client "thinks" is a good deal for him.

On a positive note. Don't lose hope...you'll get one if you really want one that badly. Even in the aftermath of dieselgate and all the cutbacks that has happened already, VW will still hold to their promise that they're finally pushing RS cars in North America. In other words they will no longer be the unicorns of German cars and after the dust settles with the artificial frenzy of over zealous buyers the rest of us will get decent deals on an RS3 by fall or winter of 2017. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

scope213 said:


> In other words they will no longer be the unicorns of German cars and after the dust settles with the artificial frenzy of over zealous buyers the rest of us will get decent deals on an RS3 by fall or winter of 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Maybe? I've not seen any numbers on how many will make it to the US. I do know that I'm on the RS3 list and TTRS list. My local dealer is getting 2 confirmed TTRS's for 2017 and HOPES to get 4 more. That's not many cars. Hopefully the RS3 won't be like the Golf R and be everywhere. The reason I have a deposit on both? The TTRS is at the top of my budget guessing at past pricing. If they announce it's pricing is higher, I will have to go with the RS3. Either will be great cars and pretty rare in the world of cars these days.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

When are you guys expecting to hear price on either the TTRS or RS3? The Iroz kit has me thinking of building my R, but if it requires a built block, that would put it most likely in the range of what would be needed to switch over to an RS3. Would be an easy decision if it was supposed to come with a manual option...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The RS3 still looks enticing, but that's not the only rarity coming. The A5 Sportback will soon be here too.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> When are you guys expecting to hear price on either the TTRS or RS3? The Iroz kit has me thinking of building my R, but if it requires a built block, that would put it most likely in the range of what would be needed to switch over to an RS3. Would be an easy decision if it was supposed to come with a manual option...




I was told about 3-4 months before the cars get here the Order Guides will be out. I'm expecting 8-10,000 more than the S cars so that would put a TTRS with options at about 70,000 plus and the RS3 at about 60,000....my guesses. No manual option on either in the US.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Does anyone know where the new TT-RS and RS3 are being built? Along side all Audis or over in the quattro gmbh (now audi sport?) building next to R8s?



GaBoYnFla said:


> My local dealer is getting 2 confirmed TTRS's for 2017 and HOPES to get 4 more. That's not many cars. Hopefully the RS3 won't be like the Golf R and be everywhere.


At first I was surprised to hear how few TT-RS were going to your dealer, then I agreed that I hope they are rare - but also not a huge MSRP markup. One can dream :laugh:


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

As much as I love that 5 cylinder sound I'm just not sure I could pull the trigger being 60 k. My s3, using a JB1, I believe puts it close to the same tq as the rs3 which is crazy. 
And for 60 k you can get a 2017 ford raptor with 450 hp and 510 tq. I mention the raptor bc it is sick and here in san diego you almost need a truck to drive the roads. They suck and whoever is in charge of streets should be fired.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

scope213 said:


> Putting a down payment on a car not even out yet is insanity. Also, the dealer is not obligated in no way to give you "first dibs" on the car when it finally hits our shores. They will give it to the first sucker to buy it cash with a $10K mark up and eventually overtime the artificial demand will cool down and us level headed folks will finally be able to negotiate with these dealers. And not sure why people still don't learn and continue this cycle of silliness every time a brand new S/RS/R car comes out of VW. All you do is artificially drive up demand on a car which most of you won't buy or finance due to the mark ups in the first place...sigh. The RS3 is coming...chill! Lol....$5K deposit...STOP!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


First, in some regions the dealers can not make markups above MSRP. 

Second, had I not put a deposit down on my Golf R 18 months before it arrived I wouldn't have gotten one. Every one of the 2012s were sold in Canada before they entered the country.

Third, numbers for the RS3 haven't been confirmed but I'm told that the two Audi dealerships in my city have over 15 deposits between the two of them and as a result they are no longer taking deposits because they are pretty much certain that they won't be getting that many cars.

Fourth, despite being in the worst recession our area has seen in decades our Audi dealerships are selling every car they get their hands on. We bought our SQ5 (their last new SQ5) during a 'Year End Blow Out Sale' and our discount with the sale, loyalty, and 'supplier discount' (my wife works for an Audi partner / supplier) our discount was a 'amazing' 4.5%. They don't and haven't haggled on anything but A4s in years.

I'm not sure at what point putting down $1,000 against a $60,000+ car is actually a big deal. It assures I get one, I get the one I want, I get it without waiting or searching, and there is no price inflation. Did I miss out on a 1% - 2% discount by not waiting for a straggler to sit on the lot for a couple months? I've spent more than that on dinner at times. NBFD.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

defau1t said:


> Does anyone know where the new TT-RS and RS3 are being built? Along side all Audis or over in the quattro gmbh (now audi sport?) building next to R8s?



TTRS's are being built at Györ, Hun*gary according to this video.

Here is the video:


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone have any recent news? Hoping news picks up after the new year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Nothing here yet, was just at the dealer the other day and asked.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Same here - I will ping my dealer next week to "remind" him I am still here....


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

thebc2 said:


> Anyone have any recent news? Hoping news picks up after the new year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, patiently waiting on news like everyone else.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

My dealer said June but will let me know more when he goes to the dealer meetings in late February.

I need to know the options/colors available!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I was told about 3-4 months before the cars get here the Order Guides will be out. I'm expecting 8-10,000 more than the S cars so that would put a TTRS with options at about 70,000 plus and the RS3 at about 60,000....my guesses. No manual option on either in the US.


No way the car will start at $60K USD - doesn't make any sense and I have spoken with a number of people who would know about the matter. It will be a small premium to a fully loaded S3, so low $50s. Fully loaded vs fully loaded you will be between $10-15K premium for the RS. Maybe that is what you meant I am not sure from what you said but we may be saying the same thing. 

If I had to place a bet on the matter, I'd say the car starts $52.5K with "normal" options you're right around $60K. Then for the "crazy stuff" which may or may not be offered like ceramic brakes, CF parts etc. you're going to be in the $65K+ range. 

Realize the M2 is not a direct comp since coupe and not AWD, so people will prefer one vs the other depending on what they are looking for, but they have to cost around the same. M2 with all the M performance stuff you can throw on it is right around that price. Good news for Audi those lease like crap so for those looking to lease, there won't be a huge premium to get an RS3. Back when I looked at 235 vs S3 for instance, same $50K for each car S3 was a LOT more expensive just based on residuals being at least 10% better on BMW.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

EU Pricing announced for RS3 Sedan and Sport back. While you cannot directly translate this to US pricing, EU S3 starting price is roughly $4K higher than US S3 at today's spot rate. Doing the same math on the RS3 pricing would get you to $55K or thereabouts but this is far from an exact science. Decent guess at this point but that's about it. 

https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en...-look-update-for-the-audi-rs-3-sportback-7279


----------



## GTS Daddy (Jan 9, 2017)

FACT: The happiest car buyers are the one's that pay MSRP or negotiate very little.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Any word if we're getting the sport back here? I'd gladly hold out for that as my pref would be a hatch (see sig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

thebc2 said:


> Any word if we're getting the sport back here? I'd gladly hold out for that as my pref would be a hatch (see sig


Definite no, unfortunately.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> EU Pricing announced for RS3 Sedan and Sport back. While you cannot directly translate this to US pricing, EU S3 starting price is roughly $4K higher than US S3 at today's spot rate. Doing the same math on the RS3 pricing would get you to $55K or thereabouts but this is far from an exact science. Decent guess at this point but that's about it.
> 
> https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en...-look-update-for-the-audi-rs-3-sportback-7279


This sounds about right. I was hopping closer to the $52.5K but I guess not. I'm curious to see what will be included in the base price. I wonder if it will follow how the A3/S3 are now or if they will come with more standard features out the gate.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

-LoneStar- said:


> This sounds about right. I was hopping closer to the $52.5K but I guess not. I'm curious to see what will be included in the base price. I wonder if it will follow how the A3/S3 are now or if they will come with more standard features out the gate.


I would take it with a grain of salt. Different options standard EU vs US, tariffs etc. etc. etc. You can never just convert the currency and have it work out properly.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

At least now that Audi Canada has a RS3 page, we can be assured it is in fact coming to Canada ! :thumbup:

http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/a3/rs3-sedan.html


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

2018 sportback videos are out, I was not expecting any differences up front. Will the sedan get this too? Or what else will the sportback get that the sedan (and us here in the US) won't get?
Sedan: 











Sportback:











edit: it actually looks like the door itself is different, which doesn't make any sense financially to have 2 different doors? much less front quarter panels and the rocker panels. It looks like the sportback gets a slightly wider stance??? I really hope they aren't going softer on their "global" sedan version  and I am 3rd in line at my dealer and love the m2/m3/m4 flared body.

source videos: 
sportback: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjVTd2uGe8A
sedan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey2mFsTZTTk


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

defau1t said:


> 2018 sportback videos are out, I was not expecting any differences up front. Will the sedan get this too? Or what else will the sportback get that the sedan (and us here in the US) won't get?
> 
> edit: it actually looks like the door itself is different, which doesn't make any sense financially to have 2 different doors? much less front quarter panels and the rocker panels. It looks like the sportback gets a slightly wider stance??? I really hope they aren't going softer on their "global" sedan version  and I am 3rd in line at my dealer and love the m2/m3/m4 flared body.
> 
> ...


The sedan and hatchback never shared (m)any body panels. If I remember correctly, the headlights, grille and door handles were the only shared major exterior parts.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

That's news to me. I can see why there is so much demand for the fastback then. 

I would have guessed most parts are reused to save money on Audi's end.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> I would take it with a grain of salt. Different options standard EU vs US, tariffs etc. etc. etc. You can never just convert the currency and have it work out properly.


Oh I understand but I think that's the closest way to work things backwards to get the best estimate. If it falls in line with the A3 to S3 comparison now then I think the RS3 will start around $52.5-53.5K mark. If it does start at $60k I really think they would be shooting themselves in the foot. 



VR6Nikopol said:


> At least now that Audi Canada has a RS3 page, we can be assured it is in fact coming to Canada ! :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/a3/rs3-sedan.html


Very cool indeed. Love the interior. Hope the US gets the same red stitch option. Red seat belts are a nice touch too. I really don't like the black optics package on the S3 ( I know I'm in the minority here) but think its a must for the RS3. Interesting it states a "wider track" both front and rear and "flared wheel arches." I wonder if the wider track is just from a wider wheel (8.5 vs 8.0) or if there is more to the story. Also wonder if "flared wheel arches" are both front and rear.....



defau1t said:


> 2018 sportback videos are out, I was not expecting any differences up front. Will the sedan get this too? Or what else will the sportback get that the sedan (and us here in the US) won't get?
> Sedan:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch. I don't believe anyone has pointed this out yet. I hope they don't go soft on the sedan either. With that being said the sportback fenders look like an afterthought. They don't seem to flow like the sedan. The doors look the same to me but the rocker panels and fender of course look different.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

The curve/flair on the door on the sedan seems to end past the door, on the front quarter panel. On the hatch, the curve seems to end before the door ends.

The hatch's bottom rocker panels seems to flair out before ending, whereas the sedan is straight (somewhat awkward of the sedan quarter panel to come inward towards the bottom). It looks like the hatch gets a wider front quarter panel, which sucks for the sedan (and us).

I still don't get why Audi wouldn't just re-use the same parts to save money.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn

Saw this on Facebook. Its the Canadian brochure. Price starts at $62,900 CAD. That converts to $48.5K ish USD. I know the prices don't campare 100% accurate but I think its safe to say it will start under the $55K mark and hopefully closer to the low $50's mark.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

-LoneStar- said:


> http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. Its the Canadian brochure. Price starts at $62,900 CAD. That converts to $48.5K ish USD. I know the prices don't campare 100% accurate but I think its safe to say it will start under the $55K mark and hopefully closer to the low $50's mark.


Hey Thanks for this!!


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. Its the Canadian brochure. Price starts at $62,900 CAD. That converts to $48.5K ish USD. I know the prices don't campare 100% accurate but I think its safe to say it will start under the $55K mark and hopefully closer to the low $50's mark.


Low 50's would be perfect. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> Low 50's would be perfect. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


Still sticking with my $52.5K prediction


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

-LoneStar- said:


> http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. Its the Canadian brochure. Price starts at $62,900 CAD. That converts to $48.5K ish USD. I know the prices don't campare 100% accurate but I think its safe to say it will start under the $55K mark and hopefully closer to the low $50's mark.


This seems to backup your previous post....

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2017/02/2018-audi-rs-3-sedan-pricing-leaked.html

http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/16763575_10100219496465220_1729495914_o.png

Nardo Grey for me.....


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> This seems to backup your previous post....
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2017/02/2018-audi-rs-3-sedan-pricing-leaked.html
> 
> ...


Would be dumb to expect nogaro as a non-exclusive option, right? 

Probably nardo for me then too.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I know this isn't official or for the US... but... really happy that a lot of things come standard. Might be the first time ever I don't want the Sport Package!

Was hoping for a dark blue, really love the Navarra Blue on the updated S3. Might have to pay for a one-off paint job!


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...-should-be-around-54000-in-the-us-115513.html


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

defau1t said:


> I know this isn't official or for the US... but... really happy that a lot of things come standard. Might be the first time ever I don't want the Sport Package!
> 
> Was hoping for a dark blue, really love the Navarra Blue on the updated S3. Might have to pay for a one-off paint job!


I'm actually ok with this too. It comes STACKED with standard features at least in the Canadian version. Comes with the diamond stitched seats, virtual cockpit, B&O, Nav, mag ride, etc. I'm good with all of those and the only option boxes I might tick would be the red calipers and sport exhaust. I truly think it will come under the $55k mark as Audi wants to sell a lot of these hopping to get others into higher (more expensive $$) RS models. This would be a good step in potentially getting people into higher RS models with time. 

One thing, all the wheel options look pretty bad. Not to worry as I would just pick up a nice set of aftermarket 19"s in either 8.5" or 9" wide all the way around.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*RS Fixed Sport Suspension*

Does anyone have any idea why the RS Fixed Sport Suspension would be an additional $1750? Why would they charge more money than the standard Magnetic Ride?

From Audizine member WAF (Canada)?

"Ok so i got an email today from the dealership the order guide is ready to go. I also found out that the "fixed suspension" option will be a set of adjustable coilovers. Brand I'm not sure yet but id assume it's Bilstein."

Anybody have any information on this option?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> Does anyone have any idea why the RS Fixed Sport Suspension would be an additional $1750? Why would they charge more money than the standard Magnetic Ride?
> 
> From Audizine member WAF (Canada)?
> 
> ...


Is that common for other RS cars? Didn't realize they came with adjustable coilovers from a well known brand. If not, maybe that's the reason?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

If anyone sees the official order guide as mentioned above (even if canadian), please post!

edit:the site is up but no configurator yet
http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/a3/rs3-sedan.html


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> Is that common for other RS cars? Didn't realize they came with adjustable coilovers from a well known brand. If not, maybe that's the reason?


Height adjustable coilovers are not common for other RS cars. The only Audi that came with it is the first gen R8 GT utilizing fixed dampening Bilstein threaded adjustable coilovers. Given the new leadership at Audi Sport and the want to invest heavily in the RS line, it is very possible that they are putting more track orientated suspension on the car. The height adjustable coilovers will allow for corner balancing the car for a more track orientated focus. Makes sense given the removal of the speed limiter.


----------



## nikhsub1 (Apr 17, 2008)

franklinplanner said:


> Does anyone have any idea why the RS Fixed Sport Suspension would be an additional $1750? Why would they charge more money than the standard Magnetic Ride?
> 
> From Audizine member WAF (Canada)?
> 
> ...


Would make sense if that is the case with the fixed suspension...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

At the LA Dealer Show.....can't be long now till we get prices and availability.......


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> At the LA Dealer Show.....can't be long now till we get prices and availability.......


Nice, was that the ara blue? Looks better to me in that lighting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

thebc2 said:


> Nice, was that the ara blue? Looks better to me in that lighting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't know what it's called. My dealer just sent me the video's with no details. He just got back last night from LA and this showing.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Guess I have an appointment to order one today. Somehow I don't think it will be actually ordering one... Hopefully not a total waste of my time.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> Guess I have an appointment to order one today. Somehow I don't think it will be actually ordering one... Hopefully not a total waste of my time.




My dealer has a waiting list for them. Are you already on it?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I am very seriously considering getting this car. My car broker had predicted $70k CAD so seeing the $62K makes it that much more appealing. I am concerned however about engine response. We currently own a B8.5 S4 6MT and a MK7 Golf R DSG (wife's car). The R convinced me that I'd be happy with a DSG transmission, but every time I drive it I'm always underwhelmed with the lack of shove. 

Many of the early reviews of the TT-RS talk about lag below 2500 rpm. I worry the RS3 is going to be like driving my old STi. Nothing...nothing...and then BANG.

Also, am I interpreting the spec sheet correctly that one needs to order the "comfort" seats in order to get power adjustable seats?


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

-LoneStar- said:


> http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. Its the Canadian brochure. Price starts at $62,900 CAD. That converts to $48.5K ish USD. I know the prices don't campare 100% accurate but I think its safe to say it will start under the $55K mark and hopefully closer to the low $50's mark.


For comparison's sake I compared our current S3 base pricing to Canada's and here is what I have found:

US S3 $42,900
Canadian S3 CAD$46,600 (US$35,593)

It is not a direct correlation and looks like Audi sells their base cars at a higher price point in the US. Perhaps we get more features standard?

If the difference in base pricing is equitable (a 20.5% markup) the RS3 will start around US$58,445


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

Replying to stay tuned on updates for this car. I've been tracking it for a while and I'm very excited...I'm thinking that this may be my first new car purchase in a long time.

There are so many things I love about the RS3 that we've seen so far. The drive train, the exterior styling, the quilt stitch seats, the alcantara steering wheel. But there's also a few details that I don't love. Does anyone else think the "Quattro" decal is corny? I would probably remove that immediately. How about the wheels? I'd probably consider replacing those as well. They just don't seem to fit the car very well. Also not a huge fan of the red accent around the vents. All easily fixes. Just curious what other people think about some of the RS details we've seen.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> Replying to stay tuned on updates for this car. I've been tracking it for a while and I'm very excited...I'm thinking that this may be my first new car purchase in a long time.
> 
> There are so many things I love about the RS3 that we've seen so far. The drive train, the exterior styling, the quilt stitch seats, the alcantara steering wheel. But there's also a few details that I don't love. Does anyone else think the "Quattro" decal is corny? I would probably remove that immediately. How about the wheels? I'd probably consider replacing those as well. They just don't seem to fit the car very well. Also not a huge fan of the red accent around the vents. All easily fixes. Just curious what other people think about some of the RS details we've seen.


I am with you on all the three. The quattro doesn't look it's a decal but a badge-like letters stuck on. The wheels are horrible and must be replaced and lastly, the red accents are package specific.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

If you look at the Canadian dealer brochure, the 5 arm rotor rims are an option for $400. It's what I have on the S4. A much nicer design than the blade rims they show in all the pictures. All the optional rims are the reverse stagger (255 front, 235 rear). If you stick with the standard rims you get 235 all around

I'm not sure if the red rings around the vents are an option or specific to the Catalunya red, but if you watch the video of the Ara blue RS3 from the car show there are no red rings.

The "Quattro" on the front lip is a bit gaudy, especially considering it's a Haldex based AWD.



BlkMkVGTi said:


> Replying to stay tuned on updates for this car. I've been tracking it for a while and I'm very excited...I'm thinking that this may be my first new car purchase in a long time.
> 
> There are so many things I love about the RS3 that we've seen so far. The drive train, the exterior styling, the quilt stitch seats, the alcantara steering wheel. But there's also a few details that I don't love. Does anyone else think the "Quattro" decal is corny? I would probably remove that immediately. How about the wheels? I'd probably consider replacing those as well. They just don't seem to fit the car very well. Also not a huge fan of the red accent around the vents. All easily fixes. Just curious what other people think about some of the RS details we've seen.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

drive90 said:


> For comparison's sake I compared our current S3 base pricing to Canada's and here is what I have found:
> 
> US S3 $42,900
> Canadian S3 CAD$46,600 (US$35,593)
> ...


I did not realize there was that much of a gap. I guess that makes sense when people claim they got 10%-12% off sticker. There is that much wiggle room in there it looks like. With that being said if it does sticker for $58.5K that will SUCK. Really hoping that's not the case but we shall see. 



BlkMkVGTi said:


> Replying to stay tuned on updates for this car. I've been tracking it for a while and I'm very excited...I'm thinking that this may be my first new car purchase in a long time.
> 
> There are so many things I love about the RS3 that we've seen so far. The drive train, the exterior styling, the quilt stitch seats, the alcantara steering wheel. But there's also a few details that I don't love. Does anyone else think the "Quattro" decal is corny? I would probably remove that immediately. How about the wheels? I'd probably consider replacing those as well. They just don't seem to fit the car very well. Also not a huge fan of the red accent around the vents. All easily fixes. Just curious what other people think about some of the RS details we've seen.


Agree with this as well. The red accents around the vents don't really bother me. I guess I like red in the interior though. The wheels are bad. A must go. 



Maximum_Effort said:


> If you look at the Canadian dealer brochure, the 5 arm rotor rims are an option for $400. It's what I have on the S4. A much nicer design than the blade rims they show in all the pictures. All the optional rims are the reverse stagger (255 front, 235 rear). If you stick with the standard rims you get 235 all around
> 
> I'm not sure if the red rings around the vents are an option or specific to the Catalunya red, but if you watch the video of the Ara blue RS3 from the car show there are no red rings.
> 
> The "Quattro" on the front lip is a bit gaudy, especially considering it's a Haldex based AWD.


While the 5 arm rotors are much nicer, the reverse staggered wheel is dumb. I would rather just run 8.5" or 9" all the way around. Not sure how this would mess with chassis management but I don't think it would hurt it that bad.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Deposit placed. Hoping closer to 52-54k starting instead of 58k+. Hurry!!


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> While the 5 arm rotors are much nicer, the reverse staggered wheel is dumb. I would rather just run 8.5" or 9" all the way around. Not sure how this would mess with chassis management but I don't think it would hurt it that bad.


For Canada, the grey Rotor wheels are factory order only. 
Only the black will be available from the lot (if the dealer ordered one).

The front-staggered wheels are not dumb, it's to offset the understeer...but it does look dumb and makes you wonder just how damn nose-heavy this car must be to need front-staggered wheels to offset understeer.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Not that I think he really knows...but the guy who I placed a deposit with laughed when I said I thought it would start at mid 50s. Said high 50s/low 60s. Hope not.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> Replying to stay tuned on updates for this car. I've been tracking it for a while and I'm very excited...I'm thinking that this may be my first new car purchase in a long time.
> 
> There are so many things I love about the RS3 that we've seen so far. The drive train, the exterior styling, the quilt stitch seats, the alcantara steering wheel. But there's also a few details that I don't love. Does anyone else think the "Quattro" decal is corny? I would probably remove that immediately. How about the wheels? I'd probably consider replacing those as well. They just don't seem to fit the car very well. Also not a huge fan of the red accent around the vents. All easily fixes. Just curious what other people think about some of the RS details we've seen.


Didn't try another Audi website but I did check the France site to get a better idea of the packages and features. The red accents comes with a Red Interior Package it seems.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> For Canada, the grey Rotor wheels are factory order only.
> Only the black will be available from the lot (if the dealer ordered one).
> 
> The front-staggered wheels are not dumb, it's to offset the understeer...but it does look dumb and makes you wonder just how damn nose-heavy this car must be to need front-staggered wheels to offset understeer.


I understand why they did it but there is more then one way to skin a cat  They should have increased the width of the front track vs the rear and used a square set up. This way you get the full function of tire rotation while also not looking dumb for people like me to complain about  I really don't see the harm if they would have run 8.5" or 9" all the way around. I remember when the Pontiac Grand Prix threw a 5.3 liter V8 in it and then oversized the front tires to compensate for the weight and HP. Though it was dumb then and its still dumb today. 

I feel like this call is a band aid instead of some well thought out plan that's all


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> I understand why they did it but there is more then one way to skin a cat  They should have increased the width of the front track vs the rear and used a square set up. This way you get the full function of tire rotation while also not looking dumb for people like me to complain about  I really don't see the harm if they would have run 8.5" or 9" all the way around. I remember when the Pontiac Grand Prix threw a 5.3 liter V8 in it and then oversized the front tires to compensate for the weight and HP. Though it was dumb then and its still dumb today.
> 
> I feel like this call is a band aid instead of some well thought out plan that's all


Wider wheels, though looking dumb is a lot cheaper than a redesigned front end. Longer control arms, new CVs, new tie rod ends, revised suspension geometry from the longer arms. The wider wheel effectively increases the track width, though not as elegant.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

GaBoYnFla said:


> At the LA Dealer Show.....can't be long now till we get prices and availability.......


Thank you for posting

this looks really blue, I like it more than the other metallic blue


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> Thank you for posting
> 
> this looks really blue, I like it more than the other metallic blue


What are the chances that is one of the colors we get? Doesn't look like Ara to me. Seems super lazy that our only blue would be one also offered on the S3. Nardo would be the only color only available on the RS3?


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> What are the chances that is one of the colors we get? Doesn't look like Ara to me. Seems super lazy that our only blue would be one also offered on the S3. Nardo would be the only color only available on the RS3?


I really don't understand. Just using the 2 BMW as an example since we don't know about the RS yet, 230 you can get like 12 colors, 240 8, M2 4. And the M2 4 aren't special exclusive colors. 

Maybe I am thinking about things backwards but I think that should be flipped the other way. More expensive car you get all the colors for cheaper model plus some extras.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

BEM10001 said:


> I really don't understand. Just using the 2 BMW as an example since we don't know about the RS yet, 230 you can get like 12 colors, 240 8, M2 4. And the M2 4 aren't special exclusive colors.
> 
> Maybe I am thinking about things backwards but I think that should be flipped the other way. More expensive car you get all the colors for cheaper model plus some extras.


I never said anything about the M2. 

Nardo will be a good enough compromise. I just wish the blue wasn't as **** as it is. My deepest apologizes for having a different opinion.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

The RS3 as well the TT RS are amazing cars. Cars that many have been waiting for a long time and perhaps one of the most anticipated appearance features was wider body which would set apart these models from their common brethren A3 / TT, which Audi didn't deliver to its enthusiasts. I am sure all of us still fine with whatever we're going to get as of their specific front and rear bumpers, RS badges, etc., but other than performance, we would be perfectly happy with a little more physical character which both cars lack. Hence, for many, the most set-apart feature will be the color, when for others the subtleness is the key for staying under the radar.

I remember that I had difficulty to tell apart an MK5 R32 from a blue Jetta even when I myself had an R32 back in '08 and that's why I chose to buy my S3 in Sepang Blue as it's the only color that regular A3s don't have.

At the end, isn't the understament and the rarity of these cars that attracts us, Audi fans, to these models? But still, I personally wish that the RS3 had a little more stance than it received, not as much as the M2, just a little more. Performance aside, I also highly value the appearance, in-and-out, which is why I choose to go with RS instead of BMW M-cars, of which I'm a big fan too, or Porsche, or Alfa, or anything else within the price range. Just looking at their interiors turning me off and I absolutely don't care if they marginally outperform on the track of which I have a really big doubt.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> I never said anything about the M2.
> 
> Nardo will be a good enough compromise. I just wish the blue wasn't as **** as it is. My deepest apologizes for having a different opinion.


You missed my point entirely but whatever. Good luck, hope they bring the car here in a color you like.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

reyoasian said:


> The front-staggered wheels are not dumb, it's to offset the understeer...but it does look dumb and makes you wonder just how damn nose-heavy this car must be to need front-staggered wheels to offset understeer.


Look at it this way, they made the rear tires narrower to increase oversteer.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

This question of staggered wheels and oversteer makes me worried. Tried to find a relevant test drive of the 2018 RS 3 Sedan we will get in North America and could not find one. At about 6 months of its arrival, this gets me even more worried. Has anyone found a review of this car? Not just the looks and the specs; a real test drive review of the Sedan model?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> This question of staggered wheels and oversteer makes me worried. Tried to find a relevant test drive of the 2018 RS 3 Sedan we will get in North America and could not find one. At about 6 months of its arrival, this gets me even more worried. Has anyone found a review of this car? Not just the looks and the specs; a real test drive review of the Sedan model?


I don't believe any reviews exist at this point. I swear the Camaro ZL1 was on the street before Motortrend or any of the other car mags had it instrument tested. I don't know what it is now and days but these car review mags seem to be wayyyyy behind. I remember when a car was coming out, they used to have it reviewed months before the car hit the streets. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwY9qWJWqNY
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-re...-porsche-718-cayman-s-full-comparison-review/


I know this is an TT-RS but its the closest we have until the RS3 gets reviewed.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> I don't believe any reviews exist at this point. I swear the Camaro ZL1 was on the street before Motortrend or any of the other car mags had it instrument tested. I don't know what it is now and days but these car review mags seem to be wayyyyy behind. I remember when a car was coming out, they used to have it reviewed months before the car hit the streets.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwY9qWJWqNY
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-re...-porsche-718-cayman-s-full-comparison-review/
> ...


Since it will most likely be impossible to test drive this car before buying it, I would be great to have some kind of reviews soon.

Wait, again, wait :facepalm:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Had not seen this one before.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

Audi.de doesn't even have a build option for TTRS. Isn't that vehicle already on sale in Europe? Why is the role out so slow?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Dealer still knows nothing but she admitted people on the forums usually know before the sales people do.

In the 2017 USA timeline the RS3 is still marked as early Q3.

Went and checked out the CLA45, I was impressed but I think it was because my expectations were set low. Didn't have time to drive it though.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> Dealer still knows nothing but she admitted people on the forums usually know before the sales people do.
> 
> In the 2017 USA timeline the RS3 is still marked as early Q3.
> 
> Went and checked out the CLA45, I was impressed but I think it was because my expectations were set low. Didn't have time to drive it though.


Was hoping for summer :| Why are we last to get a car that was supposedly co-designed for us?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Quarter 3 includes July/Aug/Sept, so if it's early then it's still summer. I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> Quarter 3 includes July/Aug/Sept, so if it's early then it's still summer. I guess we will wait and see.


Excellent. Never mind then


----------



## CoOlSlY (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm in Canada, been given a july delivery (Orderer Daytona, Black optics, Grey stitching, Titanium wheels, the techno package, exhaust)


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Audi has gone full crazy with RS wheels, check out the new RS5 wheels:
http://jalopnik.com/the-2018-audi-rs5-does-something-aggressively-different-1793035935




CoOlSlY said:


> I'm in Canada, been given a july delivery (Orderer Daytona, Black optics, Grey stitching, Titanium wheels, the techno package, exhaust)


Nice! Any details on the exhaust by chance from your dealer? Same RS exhaust on previous RS3s in Europe? In comfort mode is it the same loudness as stock exhaust?


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

From my dealer:

Right now I do not have any information on ordering, they have not given us much information other than the announcement. As soon as ordering becomes available I will make sure you are the first to know! My best guess is these cars won’t start coming in until August/September which leaves us 3 or so months away from orders. I’ll keep you updated as I know more.

Looks like they also released euro pricing in Geneva at 54,600 euros.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

A Leucadian said:


> From my dealer:
> 
> Right now I do not have any information on ordering, they have not given us much information other than the announcement. As soon as ordering becomes available I will make sure you are the first to know! My best guess is these cars won’t start coming in until August/September which leaves us 3 or so months away from orders. I’ll keep you updated as I know more.
> 
> Looks like they also released euro pricing in Geneva at 54,600 euros.



Are you in the US or Canada?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone have experience going with an exclusive color or know how much time it usually adds to an order?


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> Looks like they also released euro pricing in Geneva at 54,600 euros.


I saw an article online that confirmed that, and had this nugget:

"European orders for the RS3 Sportback will begin in Europe next month with a starting price of €54,600 ($57,765). Markets like the U.S. and China will have to wait a bit longer for the RS 3 sedan, which will launch in August with a starting price of €55,900 ($59,130)."


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Anyone have experience going with an exclusive color or know how much time it usually adds to an order?


I am curious about this too. I am debating going that route or going with grey then wrapping it in dark blue.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Are you in the US or Canada?


California


----------



## Texlee (Sep 6, 2014)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> I saw an article online that confirmed that, and had this nugget:
> 
> "European orders for the RS3 Sportback will begin in Europe next month with a starting price of €54,600 ($57,765). Markets like the U.S. and China will have to wait a bit longer for the RS 3 sedan, which will launch in August with a starting price of €55,900 ($59,130)."


I am thinking it should start here at 53,900. Going off the pricing of vehicles offered in both countries. For example, the RS7 starts at 123k euro in Germany, which should make our RS7 start at 129k. But it doesn't. Ours is 111k. Same holds true for all. This car is goint to be such a great value. The only thing that would make it better is it being a hatch....


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Texlee said:


> I am thinking it should start here at 53,900. Going off the pricing of vehicles offered in both countries. For example, the RS7 starts at 123k euro in Germany, which should make our RS7 start at 129k. But it doesn't. Ours is 111k. Same holds true for all. This car is goint to be such a great value. The only thing that would make it better is it being a hatch....


I really fell this car has to start in the lower $50's. There's a psychological barrier at the $60k mark. You could say that about the $40k, $50K etc as well, but when you have an S3 starting under $43K its a tough pill to swallow to justify going almost $20k to get the next best version of a model. 

With that being said, like you said if you look at European pricing and Canadian pricing vs the US, all items are leading us to believe it should be in the lower $50's. I don't know why these publication keep spouting inflated or what seem to be inflated MSRP. I guess its better to over estimate then under but come on.


----------



## ken-yyz (Mar 4, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> I really fell this car has to start in the lower $50's. There's a psychological barrier at the $60k mark. You could say that about the $40k, $50K etc as well, but when you have an S3 starting under $43K its a tough pill to swallow to justify going almost $20k to get the next best version of a model.
> 
> With that being said, like you said if you look at European pricing and Canadian pricing vs the US, all items are leading us to believe it should be in the lower $50's. I don't know why these publication keep spouting inflated or what seem to be inflated MSRP. I guess its better to over estimate then under but come on.


I think that the best comparison is to configure a 2017 S3 from Audi Canada in CAD$ and one from Audi USA in USD$ and then expect the same ratio (ignoring currency differences because that is cancelled out in the equation) for the RS3. It appears that the Canadian Technilk trimline is identical to the US Prestige model (18" 5-arm wheels, spot seats, aluminum inlay, leather flat bottom steering wheel, Audi virtual cockpit, MMI Nav plus and radio, pres sense basic, side assist, front/reat parking sensors). From Audi.ca, the S3 technik is $50,700 CAD. From Audiusa.com, the S3 prestige is $48,400 USD.

So, the Canadian base RS3 is $62,900 CAD. If you use the ratio of the CAD/USA S3 price, that suggests the RS3 USA base price would be $60,047 USD. So, the suggestions of high $50s sounds consistent with the pricing between Audi Canada and Audi USA.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

Texlee said:


> I am thinking it should start here at 53,900. Going off the pricing of vehicles offered in both countries. For example, the RS7 starts at 123k euro in Germany, which should make our RS7 start at 129k. But it doesn't. Ours is 111k. Same holds true for all. This car is goint to be such a great value. The only thing that would make it better is it being a hatch....


I'm in under $60K. Any hatch over about $40K just isn't going to sell in the States. I know if they only brought the hatch over, there's no way in Hell I would buy it.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

ken-yyz said:


> I think that the best comparison is to configure a 2017 S3 from Audi Canada in CAD$ and one from Audi USA in USD$ and then expect the same ratio (ignoring currency differences because that is cancelled out in the equation) for the RS3. It appears that the Canadian Technilk trimline is identical to the US Prestige model (18" 5-arm wheels, spot seats, aluminum inlay, leather flat bottom steering wheel, Audi virtual cockpit, MMI Nav plus and radio, pres sense basic, side assist, front/reat parking sensors). From Audi.ca, the S3 technik is $50,700 CAD. From Audiusa.com, the S3 prestige is $48,400 USD.
> 
> So, the Canadian base RS3 is $62,900 CAD. If you use the ratio of the CAD/USA S3 price, that suggests the RS3 USA base price would be $60,047 USD. So, the suggestions of high $50s sounds consistent with the pricing between Audi Canada and Audi USA.


I went and looked at both the Canadian Technilk and the US Prestige like you did. I noticed one difference and that's the US comes standard with the Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) while this is a $1,400 option to the Technik. Working the numbers backwards means the Canadian version is roughly 8.5% more expensive. If you keep this ratio the same then the $62,900 CAD RS3 should make the US RS3 $57.5K. I guess the more we look at this were talking high $50's instead of low $50's. All this is still speculation but I'm going to say my original guess of low $50's is looking worse and worse. 

If you factor in currency just for fun as it stands the US dollar is valued at 34% over the Canadian. So are they going to lose money selling the RS3 in Canada (They wouldn't do that) or is the mark up in the US nuts! I mean think about that just using the currency ratio the RS3 can be had for $46,781. How difficult is it to purchase a car in Canada and bring it back to the States


----------



## ken-yyz (Mar 4, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> I went and looked at both the Canadian Technilk and the US Prestige like you did. I noticed one difference and that's the US comes standard with the Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) while this is a $1,400 option to the Technik. Working the numbers backwards means the Canadian version is roughly 8.5% more expensive. If you keep this ratio the same then the $62,900 CAD RS3 should make the US RS3 $57.5K. I guess the more we look at this were talking high $50's instead of low $50's. All this is still speculation but I'm going to say my original guess of low $50's is looking worse and worse.
> 
> If you factor in currency just for fun as it stands the US dollar is valued at 34% over the Canadian. So are they going to lose money selling the RS3 in Canada (They wouldn't do that) or is the mark up in the US nuts! I mean think about that just using the currency ratio the RS3 can be had for $46,781. How difficult is it to purchase a car in Canada and bring it back to the States


Good catch on the Adaptive Cruise Control difference. 

One other difference depending on your state sales tax is that we have a 13% tax (combo of federal and provincial) up here.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> If you factor in currency just for fun as it stands the US dollar is valued at 34% over the Canadian. So are they going to lose money selling the RS3 in Canada (They wouldn't do that) or is the mark up in the US nuts! I mean think about that just using the currency ratio the RS3 can be had for $46,781. How difficult is it to purchase a car in Canada and bring it back to the States


I seriously doubt the US pricing will be at a disadvantage compared to the Canadian price tag. It's usually the opposite. Also, if I'm not mistaken, warranties are not transferable between the US and Canada since 2009 (well, for VAG). So unless you are willing to pay over $50K US for a car with no warranty (or you come to Canada at every repairs:banghead it's probably not a good idea to buy across the border.

On a different note, read on a Car and Drive article that under "normal driving conditions", 80% of the power goes to the rear wheels. Since the 2.5L is linked to an Haldex transmission, I would believe it's the opposite. Anyone read something about that?


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

Top Gear just reviewed the sedan, much more positive then last year's review. Also looks wicked in Viper Green!

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/rs3/first-drive


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

This is all conjecture but... no way it starts in the upper 50's. It just doesn't make sense... at that price point you are knocking on M3 territory, you are almost 10K more than the starting price of the CLA 45 and a decent premium over the M2.

Now... if the car comes very loaded with minimal options, that would make more sense... but if you can option it out another 6-8 K.... I dunno, just does not seem realistic. I still bet on it coming in under 55K.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dealer called me today and told me order guides should be available within 30 with first orders landing in July timeframe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

Xanlith said:


> Dealer called me today and told me order guides should be available within 30 with first orders landing in July timeframe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


glad to hear some US dealers are finally updating customers

I haven't heard anything but I was like #7 on my dealers list


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Baylorguy said:


> This is all conjecture but... no way it starts in the upper 50's. It just doesn't make sense... at that price point you are knocking on M3 territory, you are almost 10K more than the starting price of the CLA 45 and a decent premium over the M2.
> 
> Now... if the car comes very loaded with minimal options, that would make more sense... but if you can option it out another 6-8 K.... I dunno, just does not seem realistic. I still bet on it coming in under 55K.


Only thing that makes me worry it might start higher than a lot of us think would be the prices they have sold the TT for. I have always liked them well enough, but they have always seemed more than a little overpriced for what they are... Really hoping that doesn't leak into this.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Does anyone know the specifics of the Sport Exhaust? It's the only option I can't decide on. Since it will be a daily driver, I don't want it to be obnoxious. I guess in Comfort Mode it will be quieter?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I hope the comfort mode is just as quiet as comfort in a non-sports exhaust car, but that is one question I will ask my dealer to ask Audi. I am also curious about wheel weights.


More reviews but same pictures as the topgear article, they sound mostly positive but it also sounds like they didn't get to drive them around all that much. Word is still mixed about more power sent to rear.

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/rs3/19070/2017-audi-rs3-review-audis-smallest-rs-hits-new-heights
http://www.pistonheads.com/road-tests/audi/audi-rs3-driven/35931
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/first-drives/audi-rs3-saloon-2017-review


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

defau1t said:


> I hope the comfort mode is just as quiet as comfort in a non-sports exhaust car, but that is one question I will ask my dealer to ask Audi. I am also curious about wheel weights.
> 
> 
> More reviews but same pictures as the topgear article, they sound mostly positive but it also sounds like they didn't get to drive them around all that much. Word is still mixed about more power sent to rear.
> ...


Looks like some of the first shots in Nardo, albeit the hatch version.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

All of the recent reviews show very positive feedback, I'm curious to see some technical reviews confirming 0-60 times and fuel usage


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Doesn't look/sound like 100% rear power oversteer in these 2 short videos (not that it was ever expected)
https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/status/841912986390392832
https://twitter.com/thedanprosser/status/841947331431936000

"It will on low grip Omani tarmac, at least. *Not quite so playful on grippy stuff.*"

A couple more unofficial pictures on his twitter there too.

He says it is "Misano Red" not Catalunya that Canada has.

Also these cars have the black splitter on the back unlike the unveiling version in body color we saw previously. Canadian auto show had black splitter too.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

spicaly said:


> All of the recent reviews show very positive feedback, I'm curious to see some technical reviews confirming 0-60 times and fuel usage


Reviewers didn't bring any test equipment, but 0-60 will definitely be under 4 seconds (~ 3.8).

Here's some noise and a launch control vid:

https://youtu.be/2LU_rYWOXcA


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> Reviewers didn't bring any test equipment, but 0-60 will definitely be under 4 seconds (~ 3.8).
> 
> Here's some noise and a launch control vid:
> 
> https://youtu.be/2LU_rYWOXcA




Love the sound....is this the sport exhaust-I assume?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Go to 9 minutes and 45 seconds in. Might be the first video online showing exhaust between Comfort and Dynamic (Dynamic switched to at 10:30).

Is this the sports exhaust? It doesn't pop as much as the above video (red car). Anyone speak German?



More clips driving around, nothing too exciting here:


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> Go to 9 minutes and 45 seconds in. Might be the first video online showing exhaust between Comfort and Dynamic (Dynamic switched to at 10:30).
> 
> Is this the sports exhaust? It doesn't pop as much as the above video (red car). Anyone speak German?


The tips on the green one look black to me. I thought you only got that with the sports exhaust. Obviously not 100% on that tho.

Edit: Sounds like more pops around 21:00 in. Maybe they had it in a different mode at the 9 minute mark.


----------



## ken-yyz (Mar 4, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> I went and looked at both the Canadian Technilk and the US Prestige like you did. I noticed one difference and that's the US comes standard with the Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) while this is a $1,400 option to the Technik. Working the numbers backwards means the Canadian version is roughly 8.5% more expensive. If you keep this ratio the same then the $62,900 CAD RS3 should make the US RS3 $57.5K. I guess the more we look at this were talking high $50's instead of low $50's. All this is still speculation but I'm going to say my original guess of low $50's is looking worse and worse.
> 
> If you factor in currency just for fun as it stands the US dollar is valued at 34% over the Canadian. So are they going to lose money selling the RS3 in Canada (They wouldn't do that) or is the mark up in the US nuts! I mean think about that just using the currency ratio the RS3 can be had for $46,781. How difficult is it to purchase a car in Canada and bring it back to the States


Another data point for US pricing. Car & Driver was in Oman and have just posted their first drive review here http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2017-audi-rs3-first-drive-review

The standard optional discussion makes it sound like the same configuration as we have in Canadaand the final comment on pricing in the review says:



> Formal pricing hasn’t been confirmed yet, although we’re told to expect it will be around the $60,000


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

ken-yyz said:


> Another data point for US pricing. Car & Driver was in Oman and have just posted their first drive review here http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2017-audi-rs3-first-drive-review
> 
> The standard optional discussion makes it sound like the same configuration as we have in Canadaand the final comment on pricing in the review says:


Will still get it if it does start at that price, but getting close to ripoff territory. Should have had a more aggressive body or something for that much. $4k less than starting m3 seems insane.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Review from CNET. 

The reviews have been promising so far. No one's talking about terminal under-steer. 

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-audi-rs3/preview/


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Regarding pricing, there is some precedent for VW pricing vehicles pretty closely in the US and Canada.

Specifically, our 2016 Golf R with DSG was something like $41,000 CAD. I seem to recall that this was not much more than what the US Golf R's were going for once you included the optional stuff that was standard on the Canadian models. This despite the fact that the Canadian dollar was $0.75 USD. 

So I'm not sure that just taking the $62,000 CAD price and working out the USD price based on the exchange rate is necessarily very accurate.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*No wider front wheel option for US!?*

From the Autoblog review:

Besides the fixed-rate dampers, there's another trick the rest of the world will get that won't be coming here. As an option, their RS3 will get fatter front tires (255/30s), which turn a push-to-neutral handler into a looser handler. Audi Sport development boss Stephan Reil suggests it's really to give it more front-end grip, but he says it with what amounts to a wink.

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/03/21/2018-audi-rs3-sedan-first-drive-review/?hcid=hp-tile-large


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Regarding pricing, there is some precedent for VW pricing vehicles pretty closely in the US and Canada.
> 
> Specifically, our 2016 Golf R with DSG was something like $41,000 CAD. I seem to recall that this was not much more than what the US Golf R's were going for once you included the optional stuff that was standard on the Canadian models. This despite the fact that the Canadian dollar was $0.75 USD.
> 
> So I'm not sure that just taking the $62,000 CAD price and working out the USD price based on the exchange rate is necessarily very accurate.


I don't think anyone expects it to be that low, as a straight exchange rate is under $50K even with freight ($62,900 base + $2,095 I think it is for delivery costs). I think we'll be looking at close to $10K over a prestige S3, so somewhere around $58K.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> I don't think anyone expects it to be that low, as a straight exchange rate is under $50K even with freight ($62,900 base + $2,095 I think it is for delivery costs). I think we'll be looking at close to $10K over a prestige S3, so somewhere around $58K.


My dealer says cars in showrooms in April sometime! US that is. Can't freaking wait. $58k all in w driver technology and Block Optics performance Exhaust etc, I'm in. If it prices over $60k may have to wait until October and the release of the updated Golf R. Hopefully they'll Europeanize it (working armrest storage, all LED, Euro-headrest, bump in HP, and virtual cockpit) add an APR Stage I and your already at 375 hp with the hatch!!! when will Audi USA put the RS3 on its website!!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Has anyone seen interior specs yet? I am curious how the headroom compares to the S3 since none of the RS3 cars have sun roofs that I have seen. 

I didn't fit the S3 but fit in the Golf R great. Without the sunroof it would be closer to doable.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Review from CNET.
> 
> The reviews have been promising so far. No one's talking about terminal under-steer.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-audi-rs3/preview/


This is far more likely a result of the 255s up front and the changes to the alignment. If you really read all of the reviews you'll find that they state changes to the front end were made to get additional negative camber. An extra degree makes a huge difference in this camber challenged McPherson strut car.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Motortrend finally got their (rather gushing) review up. 

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/audi/s3/2017/2017-audi-rs-3-first-drive-review/

Their description of the engine helps assuage some of my concerns about power delivery.

*"Besides the glorious and unique sound of it, especially with the optional sport exhaust system, it’s the linearity of how this new five-cylinder engine puts power down that’s unusual. There’s some barely noticeable initial lag as the single large turbocharger spools up, but from 1,700 to 5,850 rpm, there’s a line as straight as a tabletop that produces a constant 354 lb-ft of torque. If it were possible to squint your ears, you could almost hear a Viper’s V-10. Also, unlike some high-output turbo-fours, power isn’t as peaky and doesn’t even seem to wane at the 7,200-rpm rev limiter. It feels every bit a 400-horsepower engine everywhere above and below the 5,850-rpm peak output."
*
Safe to say they liked the car...
*
"There’s an overall coherence and competence baked into the entirety of the RS 3 that’s hard to put into words. In this class, there really are few analogues for the Audi RS 3. This is what makes it so special and such a long-coveted addition to the U.S. market. It’s one of those once-in-a-decade performance cars enthusiasts will be talking about for some time."*


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Are we actually getting it before other countries? Seems odd if we would seeing we don't have the order guide yet.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Was told by a dealer here they would get a RS 3 and a TT RS demo in June. Deliveries start in July.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Are we actually getting it before other countries? Seems odd if we would seeing we don't have the order guide yet.


Last correspondence I got from my dealer was that they've received the order guide (but no pricing) for the TT-RS. He still thinks order guides will go out sometime within the next two months.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

First picture of dark blue. Looks a little purple in some shots, is this Navarra?



















edit:
More large pictures. Looks like stock 235/235 wheels to me with the white interior

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Qy_k4X0AA10Xe.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7SlDq3XkAAiB-z.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7SkPsjXUAEA4uD.jpg

Source: https://twitter.com/AudiMiddleEast

-------

edit: there is a white one lurking too. Reviewers must have been told to not post the dark blue or white, since we haven't seen them in any review.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7YKGX8XwAACNAA.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7c0-cxV4AAVfky.jpg

Looks like white, black optics, titanium rotors. Hoping to see more pictures of that one.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> First picture of dark blue. Looks a little purple in some shots, is this Navarra?


Looks good(is this racing mica blue?). Are we actually getting some of these colors or are they just using exclusive colors for the reveal (the green and such)?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Was told by a dealer here they would get a RS 3 and a TT RS demo in June. Deliveries start in July.



I'm being told the same about the delivery dates. Btw, I just moved to #1 on both TTRS and RS3 list. Now if they would just release the pricing so I can decide on which one I'm going to end up with?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

defau1t said:


> First picture of dark blue. Looks a little purple in some shots, is this Navarra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Well boys and girls...ordered my RS 3 yesterday ! 

As for the colors, what I saw on the order sheet is 8 colors: Florett Silver, White (don't remember which one), Mythos Black, Daytona Gray, Nardo Gray, Ara Blue, Catalunya Red and Panther Black. This is the Canadian spec sheet of course.

Can't wait !!


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

I saw what looks like a preliminary US order sheet.


Looks like we will have 3 package choices:

Technology package: Audi Connect Prime trial, MMI Nav, Side Assist, Virt Cockpit, B&O sound

Dynamic package: 19" Titanium Blade, wider front wheels, red brake calipers & Sport exhaust w/ black tips

Dynamic Plus package: 174mph, Carbon engine cover, Direct TPMS, Front Ceramics, RS fixed susp (del Mag Ride)

I believe the last two is an either/or deal but I am not sure. :banghead:


And what looks like sold order options:

Carbon inlay, Side airbags & front plate delete.

No prices.

Canada: I'm jealous!


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

That sounds correct based on some of the reviewers throwing those package terms around. That means in the US a lot less is included stock. Yeah I am jealous of Canada too (although not of the limited colors).

So Tech and Dynamic package for me, and I can get everything I wanted from the Canadian order guide without getting the Sport pack stuff. What's "Direct TPMS"? Is that where it shows the exact pressure in real time?

Also the ceramics can't be red, so maybe that is the "either/or" that you aren't sure about. Otherwise I would think you should be able to get both.

Any word on colors in the US?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> I saw what looks like a preliminary US order sheet.
> 
> Technology package: Audi Connect Prime trial, MMI Nav, Side Assist, Virt Cockpit, B&O sound


Nav and B&O have been standard on every RS and Prestige-Level S I can remember in recent years. The virtual cockpit has been standard on Prestige cars that have them too. If they're seriously going to split this out into its own package, I really hope the MSRP is closer to low fifties price people were originally speculating about, not the 60k one they're speculating about now. They shouldn't charge a 10k premium over a Prestige S3 then add an additional charge for Prestige standard equipment.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> I saw what looks like a preliminary US order sheet.
> 
> 
> Looks like we will have 3 package choices:
> ...


Any chance if you saw if the tech pack comes with start / stop? That is going to be incredibly annoying.



The Wiry Irishman said:


> Nav and B&O have been standard on every RS and Prestige-Level S I can remember in recent years. The virtual cockpit has been standard on Prestige cars that have them too. If they're seriously going to split this out into its own package, I really hope the MSRP is closer to low fifties price people were originally speculating about, not the 60k one they're speculating about now. They shouldn't charge a 10k premium over a Prestige S3 then add an additional charge for Prestige standard equipment.


If it is $60k without any of the tech pack features, they are insane and can **** right off.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

defau1t said:


> That sounds correct based on some of the reviewers throwing those package terms around. That means in the US a lot less is included stock. Yeah I am jealous of Canada too (although not of the limited colors).
> 
> So Tech and Dynamic package for me, and I can get everything I wanted from the Canadian order guide without getting the Sport pack stuff. What's "Direct TPMS"? Is that where it shows the exact pressure in real time?
> 
> ...


I think you are correct - the Plus will remove red calipers and Mag ride and replace it with Ceramics and RS suspension.

I was hoping for Ceramics and Mag ride.

I saw no info on colors.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Actually I got rotors and blades mixed up, I wanted the older rotors. Looks like we are forced to get the new ugly wheels. Darn you audi. Hopefully this isn't the final spec list.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

BEM10001 said:


> They will take a deposit but since it's so early will only be to lock you in as first in line when the official list opens up, we're quite a ways from getting allocations etc. Here's basically what you want to get in writing:
> 
> 1. Fully refundable at any time, should only need to do $500
> 2. Deal will be at MSRP or better including ACNA discount if available
> ...


Note that the RS3 is specifically excluded from the ADNA Affinity Program discount...

https://www.audiclubna.org/resources/audi-brand-experience

Bummer. I was just about to call the dealer whose list I'm on to confirm the discount.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Nav and B&O have been standard on every RS and Prestige-Level S I can remember in recent years. The virtual cockpit has been standard on Prestige cars that have them too. If they're seriously going to split this out into its own package, I really hope the MSRP is closer to low fifties price people were originally speculating about, not the 60k one they're speculating about now.* They shouldn't charge a 10k premium over a Prestige S3 then add an additional charge for Prestige standard equipment*.


This is some good information that I was not aware of. Probably because I've never shopped for an RS model before. I've played with the online builder for the RS7 but have never really paid much attention to detail I guess. I think you hit the nail on the head with the bolded text. That's asinine to exclude items that would normally be included. Hopefully things change before the hard details are released. 



MisterTroy said:


> Any chance if you saw if the tech pack comes with start / stop? That is going to be incredibly annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> *If it is $60k without any of the tech pack features, they are insane and can **** right off*.


Agreed 100%. Especially if this stuff is standard on the Canadian spec. 

Also any word on the Black Optics package. I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for the Black Optics on the S3 but it sure does look right on the RS3 for some reason.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm being told the same about the delivery dates. Btw, I just moved to #1 on both TTRS and RS3 list. Now if they would just release the pricing so I can decide on which one I'm going to end up with?


That's interesting; my dealer won't take $ nor admit to any list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

-LoneStar- said:


> Also any word on the Black Optics package. I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for the Black Optics on the S3 but it sure does look right on the RS3 for some reason.


The only mention of anything black was in the Dynamic Package:

"Sport Exhaust system with black tips"

There was no specific "Black Optics Package" like the Canadian Order Guide.

Can anyone explain why the Canadian market has more options than the US market? VW is like that as well.

I would think Audi sells more cars in the US which allow them to offer more options but it seems the opposite.

Does it cost more to bring a car to the US than Canada?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

franklinplanner said:


> Can anyone explain why the Canadian market has more options than the US market? VW is like that as well.


It's because we're damn picky ! :laugh:

Seriously, maybe to enhance sales. It could also be due to the Québec market. Frenchies have very European tendencies so this may influence the overall market.

Just a few guesses...


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Well boys and girls...ordered my RS 3 yesterday !
> 
> As for the colors, what I saw on the order sheet is 8 colors: Florett Silver, White (don't remember which one), Mythos Black, Daytona Gray, Nardo Gray, Ara Blue, Catalunya Red and Panther Black. This is the Canadian spec sheet of course.
> 
> Can't wait !!


Awesome color choices for Canada. Any chance we get Nardo Gray in the US? :drool:


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*PRELIMINARY US Order Sheet*


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> Awesome color choices for Canada. Any chance we get Nardo Gray in the US? :drool:


How are these awesome color choices? Nardo and a different red? Aren't all the other colors available on the S3/A3? Pretty lame...



franklinplanner said:


>


That is so disappointing


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmm, I wonder how that Carbon Engine cover looks with that Dynamic Plus Package. 

Will it look like the engine bay cover they used on the A3 Sedan concept, which was dubbed the RS3 in drag. It too had ceramic brakes. 

If I were shopping for a RS3, I'd probably get it in Red and no black optic.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

franklinplanner said:


>


http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn


Wow I really hope things change. Its super disappointing to compare the US to Canada spec. Some highlights:

Canada gets Virtual Cockpit, Nav and B&O standard

They get some nice a la carte options like:

Red brake calipers, sport exhaust, wheel color (which suck anyway)

Not that its a deal breaker but I didn't see adaptive cruise control ACC either? 

The one item I'm confused about is that the Canadian Black Optics Package seems to come standard in the US? Read where it says " Matte Alu-optic" in the US sheet. 

If this is true and things don't change the US spec RS3 better come substantially cheaper just from a standard feature deduction comparison to the Canadian spec. Another thing I noticed is that in one of the reviews (maybe Motortrend) they said something along the lines of "a feature that won't make it to the US will be the staggered wheel fitment". Well this sheet contradicts that. Really hoping things pan out different but its not looking that way. I love how all these magazines keep saying "$55k-$60K" when it hits the US. I really feel like they are taking advantage of us by giving us less and expecting us to pay more for it. Maybe its their way at getting back at us for Diesel Gate because we blew that sh*T right up in their face.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Man, if the US cars are close to $60K you guys are getting ripped off (or us Canucks are getting a hell of a deal). MMI with touch, Audi virtual cockpit, B & O sound system, Audi side assist all standard on the Canadian cars.

I do wish there were a few more colors.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

-LoneStar- said:


> The one item I'm confused about is that the Canadian Black Optics Package seems to come standard in the US? Read where it says " Matte Alu-optic" in the US sheet.


I think that US ONLY gets the matte aluminum trim since we don't have a Black Optics choice. I really prefer the black.

I agree that the US cars should be cheaper because we are getting shafted.

VW did the same with the R32 and Golf R. I don't understand it.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm wondering if black optics could be a port installed option?

I'd be surprised to not see it offered in the US


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> I'm wondering if black optics could be a port installed option?
> 
> I'd be surprised to not see it offered in the US


The order guide seems like a troll. I thought we weren't getting the fixed suspension or the offset wheels. No black optics option doesn't even seem like a possibility.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger and put a deposit down. Quick question. I definitely want to get the 5 arm rotors. The Canadian order guide refers to Anthracite Black and Titanium Black. Anthracite black appears to be actually black in the order guide, while Titanium black looks more gunmetal. I'm assuming Titanium black is like these? 

https://goo.gl/images/vnlRBm


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

The RS3* is finally coming to the US! -Audi

* Not the hatchback
or usual RS widebody
or with a manual (yes this is a valid gripe if a competitor still offers it)
or standard options RS models normally come with
or good looking wheels


End rant. Seriously though, I don't want red calipers or the new wheels and it looks like I'm being forced if I want the sport exhaust? The base price better be low or release a better options list. They are going up against the M2 here which is getting such great reviews. And the RS3 buyer is not like an A3 buyer where these types of packages make more sense. We are picky and know what we want.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> The order guide seems like a troll. I thought we weren't getting the fixed suspension or the offset wheels. No black optics option doesn't even seem like a possibility.


I second this. Unless it came from someone at Audi HQ, this is never a spec sheet you would get from a dealer.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> This is some good information that I was not aware of. Probably because I've never shopped for an RS model before. I've played with the online builder for the RS7 but have never really paid much attention to detail I guess. I think you hit the nail on the head with the bolded text. That's asinine to exclude items that would normally be included. Hopefully things change before the hard details are released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!! I was just about to mention how wicked Black Optics is w Nardo on the RS3. Every article I've read mentioned virtual cockpit and nav standard. I'm in constant contact w my dealer and he still tells me; "no waiting list or money down needed nor any preorders going on now".. and yes, would have to immediately order some BBS wheels. Those stocks are nasty. I'd keep the red calipers and have to think hard about staggered sizes; that really wears the tires down faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Contacted the dealer where I have my deposit and his reply was "there’s no order guide published yet this one not accurate". Please be true


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

MisterTroy said:


> Contacted the dealer where I have my deposit and his reply was "there’no order guide published yet this one not accurate". Please be true


I'm not singling out your dealership but I will say most dealerships don't have a clue of time frame on these events. You would think they do but they usually don't. What I have seen is "leaks" that get spread on the forums like this. I follow the Corvette's and Camaro's frequently when big releases come out (Z06, ZL1) and the forums usually have information before anyone else. I'm not saying the sheet above is correct but I have a feeling you will find that information here or another forum or Facebook before a dealership. I'm checking everyday around the different forums and social media and will post anything if I should find it.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

What I posted was NOT from a dealer. It was given to me with the caveat that it is PRELIMINARY and NOT to be taken as final. 

I do think we won't have as many options as the Canadian folks.

The Golf R in Canada had more options that people could order but the US just had 2 models with fixed options.

I hope it is not correct but I fear that it is closer to what we are getting.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> What I posted was NOT from a dealer. It was given to me with the caveat that it is PRELIMINARY and NOT to be taken as final.
> 
> I do think we won't have as many options as the Canadian folks.
> 
> ...


I hope it isn't either and agree that we won't see as many options as Canada. Just seems like they've ****ed up every single step of the entire a3 series here. 

And just noticed that we get stuck with the sunroof as standard. Great...


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

franklinplanner said:


> What I posted was NOT from a dealer. It was given to me with the caveat that it is PRELIMINARY and NOT to be taken as final.


Is there an avenue for feedback? Can you go back to your source and say "It's a good thing is preliminary because its really ****ing stupid"?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, just put a $1000 deposit on an Ara Blue RS3 with the titanium 5-arm rotors. The car should be here in July. Just waiting on an Audi build date confirmation now.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Well, just put a $1000 deposit on an Ara Blue RS3 with the titanium 5-arm rotors. The car should be here in July. Just waiting on an Audi build date confirmation now.


You're from the US, right? They let you specify options without an order guide?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

No, I'm Canadian.



MisterTroy said:


> You're from the US, right? They let you specify options without an order guide?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> No, I'm Canadian.


Can't believe Canada is now taking orders! I've called my local US Dealer (whom I'm friendly with) he STILL assures me, no I cannot order nor put any money down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> Can't believe Canada is now taking orders! I've called my local US Dealer (whom I'm friendly with) he STILL assures me, no I cannot order nor put any money down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


look on the bright side, our Canadian friends can work out the mod bugs :beer:


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Well, just put a $1000 deposit on an Ara Blue RS3 with the titanium 5-arm rotors. The car should be here in July. Just waiting on an Audi build date confirmation now.


Great !

Nargo Gray, Black Optics, Red Calipers, Red Stitching, Carbon Fiber Inlays, Sport Exhaust and no Front Plate here !

To our US friends, I'm sure the arrival date will remain the same as us (July), just be patient until the details comes out !


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Great !
> 
> Nargo Gray, Black Optics, Red Calipers, Red Stitching, Carbon Fiber Inlays, Sport Exhaust and no Front Plate here !
> 
> To our US friends, I'm sure the arrival date will remain the same as us (July), just be patient until the details comes out !


Cool. Mark Motors? I'm in Ottawa.

I thought about the sport exhaust but I think the neighbours are going to hate me starting the car in the morning as it is.

You got me thinking about ditching the front plate. We bought our dog/cottage SUV when we spent the year living at our cottage in Quebec. When we moved back to Ontario I bought the front plate holder but never bothered installing it. We've been driving it for 6 years now with no front plate and never had any issues. I think the cops here are so used to seeing cars without front plates they don't even blink.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Had a talk with my dealer over the weekend. His regional Audi rep is insisting that US order guides are out, deposits can be accepted, production should start in June and deliveries will start in July or August.

Of course, the dealer couldn't find any order guides available or even any mention of the RS3 in their internal systems, so take all that with a huge grain of salt. Might be a sign that there is concrete information coming soon, though.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Cool. Mark Motors? I'm in Ottawa.
> 
> I thought about the sport exhaust but I think the neighbours are going to hate me starting the car in the morning as it is.
> 
> You got me thinking about ditching the front plate. We bought our dog/cottage SUV when we spent the year living at our cottage in Quebec. When we moved back to Ontario I bought the front plate holder but never bothered installing it. We've been driving it for 6 years now with no front plate and never had any issues. I think the cops here are so used to seeing cars without front plates they don't even blink.


Yes, Mark Motors !

I was on the fence on the sport exhaust as well. I'm hoping it will remain somewhat quiet in Comfort mode. We'll have to make a photo shoot this summer !


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

ethernaut05 said:


> US Dealer (whom I'm friendly with) he STILL assures me, no *I cannot order nor put any money down*


You should really be able to put a deposit down to reserve your place in line. I did over a year ago.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Yes, Mark Motors !
> 
> I was on the fence on the sport exhaust as well. I'm hoping it will remain somewhat quiet in Comfort mode. We'll have to make a photo shoot this summer !


Awesome Possum! We're going to be 2 of the 5 RS3s allocated to the Ottawa region, according to the dealer. 

It's been a while since I've been this excited about getting a new car.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

BEM10001 said:


> You should really be able to put a deposit down to reserve your place in line. I did over a year ago.


I put in my order in January of 2016 and was first on the list here.

Then when it comes down to putting the final orders in my Audi dealer tells me that I am now 6th on the list. 

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to corporate with this one.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

GTINeon said:


> I put in my order in January of 2016 and was first on the list here.
> 
> Then when it comes down to putting the final orders in my Audi dealer tells me that I am now 6th on the list.
> 
> I haven't decided yet if I'm going to corporate with this one.


How does that work? Would be a bit peeved. 

Looks like TTRS will start at $65k here.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that the TTRS price has been released ($65k), maybe we have a slight indication of the RS3 price?

TTS start MSRP is $53k
S3 start MSRP is $43k
These are basically the same powertrain, different shells (We do get a bargain compared to the TTS when I think about this).
Gotta pay 23% more for the TTS...

So with that (very flawed) logic:

TTRS start MSRP is $65k
Then S3 start MSRP should be around $53k???

I know, I'm reaching far on this one...and we all know there are S3 out there that well equipped sell over the $50k mark. Thus the start MSRP comparo


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Any of our Canadian brethren happen to have the complete spec on the wheels in the staggered setup (offset, bolt pattern, etc)? I'm planning to use the stock wheels for my winter tires and put some 20" (Front 255/25-20, Rear 235/30-20 is what I think the tire conversion works out to) on there for the Summer; something along the lines of what was on the A3 Clubsport or RS6 Avant. Anyway, I have some time to shop for them while I wait for the car, so I figured I could get a jump on it if I had all the specs for the wheels. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Audi gives some ROUGH guidance on US RS3 timing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Converted2VW said:


> Now that the TTRS price has been released ($65k), maybe we have a slight indication of the RS3 price?
> 
> TTS start MSRP is $53k
> S3 start MSRP is $43k
> ...


Audi is all over the place with it's pricing. Up here an S3 starts at $46,600 CAD. A TT*S* starts at $62,700 CAD!! That's gotta be a tough car to move; probably why I never see any around. I have to imagine the TT-RSs up here are going to be well over $70K.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Converted2VW said:


> Now that the TTRS price has been released ($65k), maybe we have a slight indication of the RS3 price?
> 
> TTS start MSRP is $53k
> S3 start MSRP is $43k
> ...


I'm hoping you're right, but something else to consider: the TTS doesn't have premium plus/prestige trims. It has most of the prestige swag standard, and if you add the rest that come as options, it specs to about 56-57k. An S3 with all the prestige swag falls at 48-49k. Since RS cars have traditionally come standard with said swag, that might be a better price point comparison.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Agreed, good point! 
I hope it comes at under $60k...otherwise that's M3/M4 territory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Audi gives some ROUGH guidance on US RS3 timing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will be delivering cars in a couple of months. The order guide will be out in a couple of months :|


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

In a stroke of extreme masochism and sick desire to punish myself with continual waiting, I switched my deposit from RS3 (that's no longer of interest to me) which will be here soon to RS4/RS6 Avant which are another 2 years out, if ever. Best of luck to those waiting on the RS3 though! Hope it comes soon and actually starts near my predicted $52.5-$55K nicely equipped.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Converted2VW said:


> Agreed, good point!
> I hope it comes at under $60k...otherwise that's M3/M4 territory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been spending (wasting?) a lot of time trying to predict pricing for the RS3, because if it comes out too much higher than 60k I won't be able to place an order right at release, and who knows if there will still be cars left to order in October or November? And given VAGs financial and legal troubles and their flaky history with the US and RS models, who knows if they'll still have the RS3 next year? It seems like a get on the first wave or bust scenario.

Anyway, there's three general ways of looking at it:


Relative to Audi model tiers - What we were just talking about, and really hard to predict given we have so many apples-to-oranges comparisons, and the only RS model in the US right now is an absolute top tier, six digit car. Best guess though, it seems like it could be between 53-58k and still make sense for pricing tiers relative to other Audi models.
Relative to competition model tiers - CLA45 starts at 51 and the M2 at 52, so you think Audi would shoot for that area, maybe a little more since RS3 will be faster with more HP. Another wrench gets thrown in, though, when you factor in that RS models typically come with just above everything standard and BMW especially is notorious for making absolutely everything an optional extra. Push this logic too far, though, and you end up in "why would I buy a fancy A3 when I could get an M3 for the same money" territory. Maybe they'll shift more stuff from standard to optional to drop MSRP. Best guess with this logic - 52-55.
Simple cost - So what does an RS3 have that a 49k prestige S3 doesn't? Engine, Transmission, Suspension, Brakes, DSG and Haldex programming. The programming is likely negligible actual cost. Depending on how good the brakes actually are they could easily be a grand or two more. The transmission is relatively old, so they're likely no longer considering development cost in pricing, but the extra gear, clutches, and associated machining time would add a premium over the S3 box. Suspension doesn't likely have an appreciable difference in actual cost for materials, machining, or development, but that development is amortized over much smaller group of cars. The same for the engine - testing and development for the 2.5t is likely not much different than the 2.0t. But the 2.5 is in two small-production halo cars and VW sticks the 2.0 in goddamn everything across all their brands. I seriously wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing little Bugattis, Lambos, and Bentleys with 2.0s at some point. Add to that added material cost of aluminum and the added machining time for the extra cylinder. I haven't gotten to the point of talking to manufacturing and cost engineering guys at work yet (I'm almost there though) but that could really add up. This is the logic I think drives the 60k+ talk. I could see a 55-65 MSRP this way.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I've been spending (wasting?) a lot of time trying to predict pricing for the RS3, because if it comes out too much higher than 60k I won't be able to place an order right at release, and who knows if there will still be cars left to order in October or November? And given VAGs financial and legal troubles and their flaky history with the US and RS models, who knows if they'll still have the RS3 next year? It seems like a get on the first wave or bust scenario.
> 
> Anyway, there's three general ways of looking at it:
> 
> ...


I thought the consensus on the RS brakes for the past many years was that they are absolute ****? Going by audi-sport forums, many have had them replaced their rotors 4 times or more within 10-20k miles(site is blocked at work or I would link to the thread). Another disappointing aspect of the car... *Brakes on the R/S3 are pretty good. I've never understood the R guys who swap RS brakes that have practically zero positive feedback. But I guess they say RS on them :sly:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting thoughts!

Audi has the boldness to create their pricing on what they think they are worth (they have the right)...i know that's circunstancial. And that translates into $60k area...close to the TTRS.

And man, those M3/M4 are gorgeous...I know there are lots of Audi/Quattro loyalists out there but the truth is that the F8x are respectable cars that many see as a benchmark. 

Hopefully they'll play the cards right. They have people that look at market forces / pricing constantly so we'll see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> I thought the consensus on the RS brakes for the past many years was that they are absolute ****? Going by audi-sport forums, many have had them replaced their rotors 4 times or more within 10-20k miles(site is blocked at work or I would link to the thread). Another disappointing aspect of the car... *Brakes on the R/S3 are pretty good. I've never understood the R guys who swap RS brakes that have practically zero positive feedback. But I guess they say RS on them :sly:


That's why I added the "depending on how good they actually are" caveat. I think these brakes are new, though. I thought last generation RS3 brakes were 4-piston calipers, everything I've seen in reviews says the new ones are 8-piston. Plus visually the calipers seem pretty different from the older ones. Here's hoping they're nicer this time around.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Converted2VW said:


> And man, those M3/M4 are gorgeous...I know there are lots of Audi/Quattro loyalists out there but the truth is that the F8x are respectable cars that many see as a benchmark.


I've always loved BMWs, but I'll likely stick with Audi if I can't get an RS3 this summer. Either wait to see if they have them next year, or sit on my hands for a while and see what people think of the new torque converter automatic on the S5. BMWs just cost too much to tune. It seems like you have to add extra oil cooler for every 20HP you gain.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's why I added the "depending on how good they actually are" caveat. I think these brakes are new, though. I thought last generation RS3 brakes were 4-piston calipers, everything I've seen in reviews says the new ones are 8-piston. Plus visually the calipers seem pretty different from the older ones. Here's hoping they're nicer this time around.


8-piston is the ceramic. Ceramic has different calipers. For non-ceramic cars, they switched to circular rotors instead of the wavy ones, but people are still reporting the same issues.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

US RS3 PRICING REVEALED!
"Audi RS 3 pricing for USA revealed, $54,500!"
And.. spoke with my dealer yesterday in Delaware and NO info yet regarding deposits or ordering!! They will NOT take my money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> US RS3 PRICING REVEALED!
> "Audi RS 3 pricing for USA revealed, $54,500!"
> And.. spoke with my dealer yesterday in Delaware and NO info yet regarding deposits or ordering!! They will NOT take my money!
> 
> ...


Got a link for that?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Announced, $55k
http://media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/157



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Converted2VW said:


> Announced, $55k
> http://media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/157
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! They're saying the regular brakes have 8 pot calipers, too, maybe they are new after all?


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

that's a great starting price point

As a result, the RS 3 can sprint from 0-60 mph in 3.9 seconds


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

"A limited number of 2017 RS 3 models will be produced. These will be the first vehicles arriving in the US and will be preconfigured with carbon fiber inlays, Audi virtual cockpit with MMI Navigation plus, Bang & Olufsen Sound System, 19-inch, five-arm-blade design wheels with titanium finish, red brake calipers and the RS sport exhaust system with black tips."

Wait for the base price I'd get ALL those options at no added cost ($500) less then the 2018s also!? That's a no brainer. Especially if they are gonna nickel and dime you for B&O system, and Virtual Cockpit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

*US Pricing Announced*

http://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/157


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/04/06/2018-audi-rs3-sedan-price-55875/?hcid=hp-tile-small-2


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Awesome, thank you! They're saying the regular brakes have 8 pot calipers, too, maybe they are new after all?


That would be nice. 

Anyone notice that there still doesn't seem to be a mention of a black optics package? If there is one, it probably wouldn't be possible to get on one of the 2017's?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Well I was sent a 2017 order guide. And of course all the options they list the 2017 having aren't included for that base price... The leaked order guide a few pages back is right. And no ****ing black optics on this. Christ.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

2018 RS3 Order Guide:


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

That's excellent news, under $55K as expected all along. That's $1K less than an M2 with an automatic transmission, which I would have to think is the closest direct comp.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Well I was sent a 2017 order guide. And of course all the options they list the 2017 having aren't included for that base price... The leaked order guide a few pages back is right. And no ****ing black optics on this. Christ.


theres a mention of it on the options but it requires the dynamics package :thumbdown:

or does the 2017 guide differ from whats posted?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Well I was sent a 2017 order guide. And of course all the options they list the 2017 having aren't included for that base price... The leaked order guide a few pages back is right. And no ****ing black optics on this. Christ.


The 2018 Order Guide is out. Black Optics is in it.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> theres a mention of it on the options but it requires the dynamics package :thumbdown:
> 
> or does the 2017 guide differ from whats posted?


The 2017 guide is different than 2018. No black optics for 2017.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> The 2018 Order Guide is out. Black Optics is in it.


Was hoping to get the car ASAP. Colors are barf aside from Nardo. Nardo needs black optics. Should maybe look into ordering an M2 instead.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> The 2017 guide is different than 2018. No black optics for 2017.


can you post the 2017?

I'm not a fan of the silver surround or spoiler either


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> can you post the 2017?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the silver surround or spoiler either


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep and I think my dealer maybe a moron. See below.

The introduction of the vehicle for this year will be a 2017.

There will be no 2018 this calendar year.

Also yes the "black optic" packages are nice but typically don't get introduced on a new model until a year in.

If you want to have the vehicle this year it will be a 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Yep and I think my dealer maybe a moron. See below.
> 
> The introduction of the vehicle for this year will be a 2017.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that? Why would they already have the 2018 order guide out if it won't be launched for another 8+ months?


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


>


Thank you,

same color choices as 2018?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> Thank you,
> 
> same color choices as 2018?


Yeah :|


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> 2018 RS3 Order Guide:


So... if you go 2018; AND you want the red calipers and sport exhaust AND you still want the Black Optics... does that package cancel out the calipers/brakes?? I don't necessarily want the Dynamic package (because I want the BO package) and not sure about the staggered wheel sizes. Anyone know a price on BO package?
Nice to see more options on the 2018 over the 17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Yeah :|


I'm going to ask my sales rep about the 2017s based off the audi press release saying they include Virtual display etc

black optics I can live without I guess, or if I really wanted I guess could plasti Dip the parts I want black


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> What makes you think that? Why would they already have the 2018 order guide out if it won't be launched for another 8+ months?


That's what my sales person sent me when I said I wanted to order a 2018 because I wanted black optics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

spicaly said:


> I'm going to ask my sales rep about the 2017s based off the audi press release saying they include Virtual display etc
> 
> black optics I can live without I guess, or if I really wanted I guess could plasti Dip the parts I want black


Yeah, I would have been able to get passed it if all the options mentioned in the first press release were included for the base price


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

My sales guy said 2017 order banks are open and they have allocations. Makes no sense if they are pre-configured. Why would there even be an order guide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> That's what my sales person sent me when I said I wanted to order a 2018 because I wanted black optics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to cross my fingers that he just told you that hoping you would cave for a 2017. If not...not sure I should even be surprised at this point.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

spicaly said:


> I'm going to ask my sales rep about the 2017s based off the audi press release saying they include Virtual display etc
> 
> black optics I can live without I guess, or if I really wanted I guess could plasti Dip the parts I want black


My rep said even the 17s will be FULLY optioned and NOT include anything; all those options are added into the price. Hell if that's the case; id rather just spec it out exactly the way I want... then take delivery in September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Was hoping to get the car ASAP. Colors are barf aside from Nardo. Nardo needs black optics. Should maybe look into ordering an M2 instead.


Or... you could get the car you really want and just Plasti-dip the four pieces to make it Black Optic. Also ... the BO package eliminates you're chances of having the Dynamics Pkg.. which in my mind trumps. Red brake calipers, performance exhaust, staggered wheels and titanium finish wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> Or... you could get the car you really want and just Plasti-dip the four pieces to make it Black Optic. Also ... the BO package eliminates you're chances of having the Dynamics Pkg.. which in my mind trumps. Red brake calipers, performance exhaust, staggered wheels and titanium finish wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does the BO package eliminate your chances of having the Dynamic Package? The way I'm reading that is that getting the Dynamic Package is a pre-requisite to getting the BO package.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Or... you could get the car you really want and just Plasti-dip the four pieces to make it Black Optic. Also ... the BO package eliminates you're chances of having the Dynamics Pkg.. which in my mind trumps. Red brake calipers, performance exhaust, staggered wheels and titanium finish wheels


1. There are more than 4 pieces. Both side mirrors, both window trims, rear deck spoiler, rear bottom splitter, front grille, front bottom splitter.
2. Dynamic package is a requirement for BO package.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Why does the BO package eliminate your chances of having the Dynamic Package? The way I'm reading that is that getting the Dynamic Package is a pre-requisite to getting the BO package.


The BO package includes black finished 5-spoke while the Dynamic includes titanium finished STAGGERED 5-spoke. They won't let you piece meal them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> The BO package includes black finished 5-spoke while the Dynamic includes titanium finished STAGGERED 5-spoke. They won't let you piece meal them.


I'm a little confused if you are using this as a guide:
https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg

Both packages say staggered, and in bottom right both optional wheel options are staggered.

Black Optic package also "requires 950" which is the dynamic pack. The black staggered wheels replace the titanium staggered wheels.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> I'm a little confused if you are using this as a guide:
> https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg
> 
> Both packages say staggered, and in bottom right both optional wheel options are staggered.
> ...


And I didn't notice that it required the dynamic pack till now  Something Canadians also aren't required to do. So it looks like it is $15k+ more if you want sound system, exhaust, bo, and virtual cockpit(converting from CDN to USD)?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

The sales rep that sold me the S3 wants me to order one now...man temptation...the struggle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes my dealer is telling me I can order a 2017 right now. Ugh Black Optics is a necessity for me. Darn you Audi, I think I will wait.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep, 2017 order banks are open. My dealer said the 2018 order banks should open up next week, but if not it will be another month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

You guys are lucky, the dealer where I put a deposit hasn't received any allocation yet.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> The BO package includes black finished 5-spoke while the Dynamic includes titanium finished STAGGERED 5-spoke. They won't let you piece meal them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're reading the order guide incorrectly. If you want Black Optics, you MUST get Dynamic.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

defau1t said:


> I'm a little confused if you are using this as a guide:
> https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg
> 
> Both packages say staggered, and in bottom right both optional wheel options are staggered.
> ...


^^^^This.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> ^^^^This.


My bad. Thanks gents. So BO includes DP. That's a good thing. Although you're still taking a lot of life off the rubber with different sizes front and back. No more rotations. Can't find any threads comparing the current Golf R to this version of the RS3 yet. That will be interesting. The prev RS3 got smoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Yep, 2017 order banks are open. My dealer said the 2018 order banks should open up next week, but if not it will be another month.


I just officially passed on the dealers allocation -- something I didn't think I would say. Hopefully the 2018s open next week!


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry if it's buried in here somewhere and I missed it: what kind of AWD system is this? Is it a beefed up Haldex, or is it a true Quattro system?


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

Kretrop said:


> Sorry if it's buried in here somewhere and I missed it: what kind of AWD system is this? Is it a beefed up Haldex, or is it a true Quattro system?


Haldex.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Modified "RS" Haldex that can apparently do this:
https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/status/841912986390392832
https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/status/841947331431936000


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

defau1t said:


> Modified "RS" Haldex that can apparently do this:
> https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/status/841912986390392832
> https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/status/841947331431936000


That's just a grippier front end and dusty roads. If you watch the video with sound, you can distinctly hear the back end slipping out not due to power, but due to a lack of traction.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My order is in. :thumbup:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

johnnyR32 said:


> My order is in. :thumbup:


For '18 RS3? US? Where? Congrats, BTW! Did they give you any idea when you'd find out the schedule (build date, shipping, delivery, etc.)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mattvandyk said:


> For '18 RS3? US? Where? Congrats, BTW! Did they give you any idea when you'd find out the schedule (build date, shipping, delivery, etc.)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


US. It'll be an '18, no word on build date or delivery yet.


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

*This article is baffling*

2018 Audi RS3 Is Not Made For Ruthless Speed
http://nseavoice.com/cars/2018-audi-rs3-is-not-made-for-ruthless-speed-920023085.html


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

GreenDice said:


> 2018 Audi RS3 Is Not Made For Ruthless Speed
> http://nseavoice.com/cars/2018-audi-rs3-is-not-made-for-ruthless-speed-920023085.html


The awkward phrasing and non sequitur sentence structure are hallmarks of articles written by an algorithms, not by people.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Not just that, there is no explanation of why this car is "not made for speed". Pointless article...


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The awkward phrasing and non sequitur sentence structure are hallmarks of articles written by an algorithms, not by people.


Apparently there are troll algorithms now 

Just the website address itself is a red flag, I wouldn't even bother visiting that page.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ryegor said:


> Apparently there are troll algorithms now
> 
> Just the website address itself is a red flag, I wouldn't even bother visiting that page.


This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Got word late last night from my dealer; orders now open for US 2018s RS3. Headed to dealer tomorrow. I've never ordered a new car, no less one this unique and rare. Do I assume you just pay MSRP? Or.. do you think there's negotiation on final price? Options? How do I play this?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

*Screen*

I apologize if this has already been addressed somewhere in this lengthy thread, but can I (hopefully) assume that the Nav screen in the middle of the dash will retract as it has in the S3 up to now? I hate the look of those flimsy looking pads on so many cars these days, and with Virtual Cockpit, I'd like to think the center display could be retracted most of the time.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

While my search has not been exhaustive, I have yet to see a 2018 RS3 photo or rendering with a sunroof. 

I'm not familiar enough with the A3/S3 to know if they come with them or not. Anyone have any notions whether a sunroof is going to happen or not?


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Got word late last night from my dealer; orders now open for US 2018s RS3. Headed to dealer tomorrow. I've never ordered a new car, no less one this unique and rare. Do I assume you just pay MSRP? Or.. do you think there's negotiation on final price? Options? How do I play this?!


You can ask, but you'll most likely pay MSRP.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

GTINeon said:


> While my search has not been exhaustive, I have yet to see a 2018 RS3 photo or rendering with a sunroof.
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the A3/S3 to know if they come with them or not. Anyone have any notions whether a sunroof is going to happen or not?


Panoramic roof is standard equipment in the US.

_Edit:_ The RS3 page is up on the Audi USA site, and there are some renders with the roof. https://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-rs3


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> You can ask, but you'll most likely pay MSRP.


Agreed. Also, expect to pay every stupid little dealer item like nitrogen tires, glass etching and so forth.

Dealers may not be allowed to do 'market adjustment' markups but they will find a way to milk you.


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Order placed for 2018. Just what I've always wanted, 5Cyl. 20V Turbo Quattro. Would have been perfect in an updated Coupe body, but I think I will manage.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

graphicsworks said:


> Order placed for 2018. Just what I've always wanted, 5Cyl. 20V Turbo Quattro. Would have been perfect in an updated Coupe body, but I think I will manage.


Did you agree upon a final price?? How'd that go?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Got word late last night from my dealer; orders now open for US 2018s RS3. Headed to dealer tomorrow. I've never ordered a new car, no less one this unique and rare. Do I assume you just pay MSRP? Or.. do you think there's negotiation on final price? Options? How do I play this?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Audi dealer essentially operates on "you pay sticker, no haggling" policy, whether its an ordered car or one off their lot. From what I've heard, this is fairly common for a lot of Audi dealers now. I wouldn't expect to get a better deal than MSRP, you should just be looking to avoid markups or markups disguised as silly extra fees.

EDIT: Also check out post #29 on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

I managed to get Audi Care included in the MSRP. That's it.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone heard delivery dates for either 2017 or 2018? July for 2017?


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

ethernaut05 said:


> Did you agree upon a final price?? How'd that go?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was told MSRP. We'll see when it shows up. The dealership may end-up with inventory of a custom color car if they try anything funny with the price or lease rate...


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

graphicsworks said:


> I was told MSRP. We'll see when it shows up. The dealership may end-up with inventory of a custom color car if they try anything funny with the price or lease rate...


What color?!


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

graphicsworks said:


> I was told MSRP. We'll see when it shows up. The dealership may end-up with inventory of a custom color car if they try anything funny with the price or lease rate...


did they let you order a custom color? I'd like a nogaro blue


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Has the order guide been posted here yet? I can share the copy I have if not... Virtual cockpit is *not* standard, which I find kind of disappointing (it is on the Prestige S3). 

You also can't order the ceramic brakes without also "downgrading" to the non-magnetic dampers.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah it has been talked about, and this one has been posted: https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg
Is yours the same or is it more official? I am surprised there isn't an official order guide PDF from Audi at this point.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's why I added the "depending on how good they actually are" caveat. I think these brakes are new, though. I thought last generation RS3 brakes were 4-piston calipers, everything I've seen in reviews says the new ones are 8-piston. Plus visually the calipers seem pretty different from the older ones. Here's hoping they're nicer this time around.


I'm about 99% sure that the previous generation RS3 (8P - the one the US didn't get) has the same brakes as the Mk2 TTRS (8J), which are 4 pot Brembos in the front. The calipers are fine, the rotors are what blow. I'm not sure if the 8P had the same rotors as the TTRS, but if they are, the 8J rotors suck arse. They are directionally vaned, but then Audi used the same part number on both sides of the car, so the passenger / right side is spinning "Backwards" and does not cool correctly. This causes the rotors to hotspot, which then causes pad deposit build-up, and hence "warping." (rotors don't actually warp, they get uneven pad deposits which causes brake judder)

Replacing the rotors with ones that aren't garbage solves the problems. I'm using Girodiscs on my TTRS, which are proper 2-piece units (the stock Audi parts are actually single pieces of metal even though they look 2pc) and the Girodiscs are also two different directional parts. I just got back from a weekend at the Dragon where I gave the brakes a nice workout and they did fine and still feel great afterward.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

defau1t said:


> Yeah it has been talked about, and this one has been posted: https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg
> Is yours the same or is it more official? I am surprised there isn't an official order guide PDF from Audi at this point.


Mine is actually the *2017* guide, and it has pricing on it too... just got it from my sales guy today.

2017 RS3 Order Guide [PDF]

Major differences I've noticed:

2017 does *not* appear to get side assist (blind spot mirror lights stuff) & rear cross traffic assist (technically part of the same suite that provides side assist) _by default_; they seem to be part of the Tech package on 2017s... but I can't imagine that anyone would not take Tech package because virtual cockpit is so nice and B&O is supposed to be a decent upgrade too.

No black optic option on 2017
No driver assist option on 2017
No RS design package on 2017 (Although why the RS design package doesn't also have a white/gray stitch option is beyond me; I'd love the extended leather and alcantara, but depending on the exterior the red might kind of clash)


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Ah yes 2017 was posted a few pages back as well. There is some confusion since the 2017s are preconfigured so why even show the options that aren't coming to the US. Also will Audi pre-select colors then offer them to people or will people get to pick color?

I was offered a 2017 slot but want Black Optic Package so declined it. Now my dealer is not showing any 2018 allocations yet while others are making orders. Ugh!


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure that the 2017s are "preconfigured," nothing like that was mentioned to me by my sales contact. Apparently you can still do Exclusive colors on them too...

What I'm not liking is that there doesn't appear to be a way to piecemeal things like ceramic brakes and sport exhaust without taking the entire package. Hopefully that comes around for the 2018 models and just isn't in that other guide?

Note that my guide is supposedly official/final and includes pricing too 

I'm strongly leaning to an M2 at this point though... partially because the RS3 would be so similar to what I currently have (a nose-heavy understeering wonder), as well as my previous car (another nose-heavy understeering wonder that sounds better than even the I5).


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Order in!!!!








No discount through USAA, not available for N. American Audi Club, no final pricing and NO piecemeal options only packages. refundable payment made! I was REALLY hoping to get out at or under $60k doesn't look possible. Dealer is a friend and really trying to take care of me. RS models NOT available for employee discount and 5% German Delivery discount not applicable either. I guess at best it'll be at MSRP  Makes me realize how much crazy discounts I'd get on a S3. Hell... throw a Stage 1 ECU flash and your up in the 360s! Lol. That 4-banger doesn't sound or torque like this RS does though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> My Audi dealer essentially operates on "you pay sticker, no haggling" policy, whether its an ordered car or one off their lot. From what I've heard, this is fairly common for a lot of Audi dealers now. I wouldn't expect to get a better deal than MSRP, you should just be looking to avoid markups or markups disguised as silly extra fees.
> 
> EDIT: Also check out post #29 on page 2 of this thread.


No dice. RS3 is excluded from ACNA discount.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

defau1t said:


> Yeah it has been talked about, and this one has been posted: https://i.redd.it/v5k9yw0k95qy.jpg
> Is yours the same or is it more official? I am surprised there isn't an official order guide PDF from Audi at this point.


I'm the one who posted the jpg. It came to me in a PDF, but I converted it to jpg to make it easier to share.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Order in!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice on color. Got my confirmation today as well. Even though we have commission numbers, would be nice to have an eta.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

got my order in and commission number also. sticking with black like my S3 and R32.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

picture of the wheel options

I'll be looking after market.... leaning towards vertini rf 1.2


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

*Now the wait for an allocation begins.....*

Nardo Gray T3T3 
Black w/ Crescendo Red Stitching QB
Technology Package PNK
Dynamic Package 950
Dynamic Plus Package 951
Black Optic Package PAV
Rear side airbags 4X4
Delete front license plate holder 6W9


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

*Order Initiated*

Just returned from my dealer. Today he had received word from Audi to configure 2 2018 RS3's, and since I had inquired only yesterday about putting in an order, he let me configure one of the two the way I want. No deposit needed. He anticipates delivery in Sept. time frame. 

Florett Silver Metallic 
Driver Assistance package (Adaptive CC, High Beam Assist.. Active Lane Assist, Front Radar with camera distance sensor)
Technology Package (Audi Connect PRIME & PLUS; MMI Navigation Plus; Virtual Cockpit; B&O sound)

The other packages weren't important to me. I know silver is boring to many people, but I like the way it contrasts with the black grille and the black pano roof, and how forgiving it is for showing dirt.

Standard items include manual adjustment for front seats with 4-way power lumbar. I didn't see any option for power seats with memory.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

spicaly said:


> picture of the wheel options
> 
> I'll be looking after market.... leaning towards vertini rf 1.2


Luckily my current wheels should fit and color should be ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone know what the offset on the RS3 wheels will be?

Wondering if I can fit my 19x9 ET50 from the TTRS under it...

Also wonder if my 18x8 (winter setup) would clear the front brakes with a spacer (they do on the TT)

Significant cost savings not having to buy more sets of wheels like I would with a bimmer


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Relevant to our interests (appears to have Dynamic, Dynamic Plus, and Technology packages, but no RS Design Package and no Black Optics):

https://youtu.be/na-LqNcqIfY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

Are the U.S. bound RS3 sedans built in Ingolstadt or Győr?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

mattvandyk said:


> Relevant to our interests (appears to have Dynamic, Dynamic Plus, and Technology packages, but no RS Design Package and no Black Optics):
> 
> https://youtu.be/na-LqNcqIfY
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that is Ara Blue? I've never seen it in person and I like it more than I thought I would...


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

ZPrime said:


> I'm guessing that is Ara Blue? I've never seen it in person and I like it more than I thought I would...


I had the same reaction. When looking at the Ara blue on the website rendering, I didn't like it. But in that video it looked much better. I still wish there were a dark blue available.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

keninblaine said:


> I had the same reaction. When looking at the Ara blue on the website rendering, I didn't like it. But in that video it looked much better. I still wish there were a dark blue available.


I'm still strongly considering paying for Exclusive and getting it in Merlin or Velvet Purple... *without* black optics because the silver pops so nice off of those colors


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I asked about Exclusive and my dealer said it was not available, at least not now.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

GreenDice said:


> Are the U.S. bound RS3 sedans built in Ingolstadt or Győr?


Győr

Here's the first one off the line:


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

As stated earlier, I have my name on one of two orders my local dealer has sent in to Audi. The pricing of options/packages isn't shown, but from the info shared on this thread, it is obvious that to get even a few of the packages the price will be well over $60k. Interestingly, there is no option for power seats, even if you fully load an RS3, which I expect will run closer to $65k. When I build a 2017 S3, fully optioned it is about $53k, and includes 12-way power seats, B&O, Virtual cockpit, magnetic ride etc. So in essence, the extra 108 hp in the RS3 costs an extra $10k over a loaded S3. Assuming the 2018 S3 does get the 7-Speed DSG, I expect the price will be a little higher than the 2017 models but still well below the RS3.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

keninblaine said:


> As stated earlier, I have my name on one of two orders my local dealer has sent in to Audi. The pricing of options/packages isn't shown, but from the info shared on this thread, it is obvious that to get even a few of the packages the price will be well over $60k. Interestingly, there is no option for power seats, even if you fully load an RS3, which I expect will run closer to $65k. When I build a 2017 S3, fully optioned it is about $53k, and includes 12-way power seats, B&O, Virtual cockpit, magnetic ride etc. So in essence, the extra 108 hp in the RS3 costs an extra $10k over a loaded S3. Assuming the 2018 S3 does get the 7-Speed DSG, I expect the price will be a little higher than the 2017 models but still well below the RS3.


AFAIK, if you order the $1450 "S" Sport Seat Package, you don't get full power seats. At least that's how it was up until MY 2016.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> AFAIK, if you order the $1450 "S" Sport Seat Package, you don't get full power seats. At least that's how it was up until MY 2016.


OK, I get it. Thanks for the clarification. The S Sport seat package description didn't make it obvious that the 12-way power adjustment was replaced with manual adjustment. So on the S3, for $1450 you get diamond stitching, perhaps some additional bolstering, and some leather, "extended interior elements mono.pur" (whatever that means) and you lose power seats. I know power seats are heavier, but I'm fussy about my seat adjustment and love the ability to lock it in with memory power seats.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

keninblaine said:


> OK, I get it. Thanks for the clarification. The S Sport seat package description didn't make it obvious that the 12-way power adjustment was replaced with manual adjustment. So on the S3, for $1450 you get diamond stitching, perhaps some additional bolstering, and some leather, "extended interior elements mono.pur" (whatever that means) and you lose power seats. I know power seats are heavier, but I'm fussy about my seat adjustment and love the ability to lock it in with memory power seats.


That's the other thing, there is *no* memory function available on any A3/S3/RS3 which I don't get. After all, what's the point of having power seats without memory?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

GreenDice said:


> Are the U.S. bound RS3 sedans built in Ingolstadt or Győr?


Looks like Győr...


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

anyone else notice the body colored lower grill instead of the silver or black optics look on the front?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> That's the other thing, there is *no* memory function available on any A3/S3/RS3 which I don't get. After all, what's the point of having power seats without memory?


This has literally BLOWN my mind and pissed me off to no extent. Our S3 is my wife's car but we both like to drive it. She's 5'7" and I'm 6'2" so we sit at vastly different seat positions as well as seat heights. To not have a memory seat on a powered seat is asinine. $20K cars have memory seats for crying out loud. I'm fine with the SS seats being manual and obviously not having memory but to have a powered seat and not have memory makes less then zero sense to me. 



spicaly said:


> anyone else notice the body colored lower grill instead of the silver or black optics look on the front?


Good catch. I've never seen that in any other video's. I do like the body color look actually. Maybe all of them are body color and then the silver or black trim piece gets added at the very end?


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> This has literally BLOWN my mind and pissed me off to no extent. Our S3 is my wife's car but we both like to drive it. She's 5'7" and I'm 6'2" so we sit at vastly different seat positions as well as seat heights. To not have a memory seat on a powered seat is asinine. $20K cars have memory seats for crying out loud. I'm fine with the SS seats being manual and obviously not having memory but to have a powered seat and not have memory makes less then zero sense to me.


So I guess the added benefit of paying $1400 for the S Sport Seats is the reduced aggravation of not having the memory function LOL. I'd definitely prefer not to have electric seats if memory isn't included, as that is the primary benefit IMO. Amazing, especially considering we're talking about $50k - $60+k cars here.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Order in!!!!


Has anyone ordered a 2017 and gotten one of these?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

The previous UK RS3 had 3 trim color options: black optic, silver, then a 3rd option to be body color.

It looks like some countries/regions will get the 3rd option based on the video, but the US/Canada will only have the silver/black option.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

So what do the gauges look like if you don't go with the video screen package? Anyone have pics? I've had to give up on the TTRS due to out of budget but the RS3 is still within budget. Now to just keep the urges to get a TTS at bay until Sept.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Really struggling with Alu-optic vs Black Optic...thoughts? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Really struggling with Alu-optic vs Black Optic...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What really makes those accents pop is contrast - so unless you're a fan of the black-on-black, murdered-out look, pick the one that pops the most against your chosen color. Grays, silvers, and whites tend to look better with black, blues and blacks tend to go better with aluminum, and the red contrasts equally well with both.

Of course, the final decision is just what looks best to you. I know the struggle though. I put my order in for black, but I can't stop wondering if maybe I should have gone with blue. I have a feeling I'd be doing the inverse if I put in a blue order.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Really struggling with Alu-optic vs Black Optic...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue looks good with either.

And I can now put a face with a name


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Blue looks good with either.
> 
> And I can now put a face with a name


HA! Nice. But, I need an answer!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Anyone care to share their Commission Number ?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Really struggling with Alu-optic vs Black Optic...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I basically ordered the car in the bottom row, except with the 5-arm rotor rims. I like how the silver pops, and I find it adds some visual interest to the car without being too blinged out.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I basically ordered the car in the bottom row, except with the 5-arm rotor rims. I like how the silver pops, and I find it adds some visual interest to the car without being too blinged out.


what are you doing wheel wise?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

spicaly said:


> what are you doing wheel wise?


I've ordered it with the optional 5 arm rotors rims.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Anyone care to share their Commission Number ?


If you can track it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I've ordered it with the optional 5 arm rotors rims.


You know that all optional wheel package (V56, 49V, 49) comes with a 255-front / 235-back setup ? Only the standard wheel (45T) is 235 all around.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

thebc2 said:


> If you can track it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I can't track it but the number is sequential for all countries so it gives you your real cue number.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> You know that all optional wheel package (V56, 49V, 49) comes with a 255-front / 235-back setup ? Only the standard wheel (45T) is 235 all around.


Yes, I'm aware of this.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> No I can't track it but the number is sequential for all countries so it gives you your real cue number.


Really? You know that for sure?


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Put my order / deposit in as well!

Nardo Gray
Tech
Dynamic
-No other options

I'm currently hyping myself up by watching review videos and listening to the engine / exhaust. :thumbup:

Just another tidbit: the dealer I went through had 1 MY2017 coming in, which one of the 2018 pre-orders said "sure I'll take it" which gave me the one remaining spot for a MY2018 (they had 3 allocations).
Dealer estimated that they would probably be arriving late summer (think late July / early August) - but I'll take that with a grain of salt until I get an actual build date.
Also, one of the other pre-orders decided he would spend his $4000 Audi design custom color on... Panther Black Crystal. Why would you spend $4000 on another shade of black?! Get bright green, orange, ANYTHING other than black.

My Golf R lease buyout just ticked into the break-even line with the market value - the 6MT on this is just not right for this car.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Really? You know that for sure?


Yes, it was explained to me by the Sales Director of the local Audi dealer.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Yes, I'm aware of this.


Cool, just wanted to make sure in case ! :beer:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> I'm currently hyping myself up by watching review videos and listening to the engine / exhaust. :thumbup:


Glad I'm not the only one. I've watched all the ones I can find. I've watched at least half a dozen in German. I have no idea what they're saying, but the car sure looks nice. Its the first time I've been able to afford this nice a car and the first time I've actually been able to save up the money for the car I want before the one I'm driving suddenly falls apart, so I'm more than a little excited. Of course now that I say that, those 150,000 tuned miles on my GTI are going to catch up to it all at once...


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> No I can't track it but the number is sequential for all countries so it gives you your real cue number.


My last 4 digits around 5500 - not sure how confidential of a number it is. It sounds like Canadian car builds will start in the next couple of weeks.

In the old days they used to queue cars up by colors, each week they'd change the paint. Not sure if it works like that anymore since those rs3 factory videos there are a bunch of different colors being worked on at once.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

4300s here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I still haven't gotten a number, and my dealer is saying they're still waiting factory approval before it's generated. I'm not sure if they just don't know what they're talking about or, because they're a fairly small dealer, that there's a chance I won't get one. Either way, it's really worrisome.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Put my order / deposit in as well!
> 
> I'm currently hyping myself up by watching review videos and listening to the engine / exhaust. :thumbup:


I know the feeling. We've got a Chromebox tied into our home theater system so we can watch Youtube. Last Friday night we were just watching some TV and I suddenly said to the wife; "I want to listen to the car". So we switched the receiver over to the Chromebox and spent an hour watching RS3 videos.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Put my order / deposit in as well!
> 
> Nardo Gray
> Tech
> ...


I do the same thing....Youtube..... Btw, do you have prices yet? I've seen some on here that my dealer doesn't have.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I still haven't gotten a number, and my dealer is saying they're still waiting factory approval before it's generated. I'm not sure if they just don't know what they're talking about or, because they're a fairly small dealer, that there's a chance I won't get one. Either way, it's really worrisome.


I'm in the same boat. Placed my order 2 days ago, dealer said it would take a few days before they hear back as to whether or not it's doable. Fingers crossed.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Anyone care to share their Commission Number ?


7722  seems high compared to the other 2 in here (just watched the dealer put it in yesterday)



GaBoYnFla said:


> I do the same thing....Youtube..... Btw, do you have prices yet? I've seen some on here that my dealer doesn't have.


http://media.audiusa.com/models/rs-3

Those give base prices.

This was a leaked 2017 Option price list (doesn't have ALL of the same as 2018, but gives you an idea):


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

In follow up to my earlier post on the subject of the proper trim package for the Ara Blue, someone shared this with me, so I thought I'd share it here. I dunno where it's from, but I'm asking for more pictures (pref unfiltered).


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> In follow up to my earlier post on the subject of the proper trim package for the Ara Blue, someone shared this with me, so I thought I'd share it here. I dunno where it's from, but I'm asking for more pictures (pref unfiltered).


I've watched this one way too many times. Ara looks really good in this and I think it looks good with the aluminum trim. 






*Dealer still won't confirm if my order was placed. Tesla "dealer" model please. Getting a car should not be a hassle.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> I've watched this one way too many times. Ara looks really good in this and I think it looks good with the aluminum trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, and yet, this also looks really good (not quite as well-produced of a walkaround, but enough to give you the gist). This is, literally, the hardest decision on the whole frickin' car, and it's pretty basic. Good thing I have some time to keep changing my mind!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTGELSyF3XD/

P.S. Yeah, Tesla dealer model is the best.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Agreed, and yet, this also looks really good (not quite as well-produced of a walkaround, but enough to give you the gist). This is, literally, the hardest decision on the whole frickin' car, and it's pretty basic. Good thing I have some time to keep changing my mind!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTGELSyF3XD/
> 
> P.S. Yeah, Tesla dealer model is the best.


The contrast on the no-cost Nardo Gray + aluminum optics is still good enough for me:








I was afraid the contrast wouldn't be enough.

With my dealer, I went in, watched him click the options and add it in OMD with my name, printed out a sheet with the Comm# for me, then showed me a nardo gray RS7 and sat in an S3.


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

Ara blue is lovely but under daylight is lighter/brighter (i.e. sportier) than the Sepang Blue I really like. I feel that the contrast between the lighter shade of blue with Aluminum may not work as well outdoor. Ara blue is not RS-exclusive. I suggest finding a Ara blue S3 to get a good look in outdoor environment.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

Anyone else still waiting for their dealer to reach out to place an order? I put a deposit down last August with Audi of Tampa and have yet to hear anything regarding order placement. When I reach out to my sales rep he mentions still awaiting allocation.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> I'm in the same boat. Placed my order 2 days ago, dealer said it would take a few days before they hear back as to whether or not it's doable. Fingers crossed.





spicaly said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their dealer to reach out to place an order? I put a deposit down last August with Audi of Tampa and have yet to hear anything regarding order placement. When I reach out to my sales rep he mentions still awaiting allocation.


My dealer put the order in a week ago, and is still waiting to get a factory approval. The sales manager is going to reach out to his Audi rep today and hopefully get some concrete information about what's going on.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Based on my experience, Audi is providing limited orders to dealers right now. My dealer got notified of 2 spots last week, then had one taken away to give to another nearby dealer they had forgotten to include. My dealer expects that there may not be any more slots until late 2017.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Just heard back from my dealer. Order is in, Comm #47XX


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

COMM# 1955 here !


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Finally got my commission number too. 2018 instead of 2017. Nardo with black pack instead of Ara. The next couple months are going to really drag :|

edit: Are the commission numbers really sequential? Not sure how mine is earlier than most others posted here if it was just placed today.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Finally got my commission number too. 2018 instead of 2017. Nardo with black pack instead of Ara. The next couple months are going to really drag :|
> 
> edit: Are the commission numbers really sequential? Not sure how mine is earlier than most others posted here if it was just placed today.


Maybe the letters have something to do with the sequence, too? Mine are NQ.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Maybe the letters have something to do with the sequence, too? Mine are NQ.


Let me try to find that out...

Update:
COMM# are Alpha and Numerical, therefore a NK would be before a NQ.

Mine is NH1955


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Let me try to find that out...
> 
> Update:
> COMM# are Alpha and Numerical, therefore a NK would be before a NQ.
> ...


Since there's roughly 90,000 units between mine and yours, I'm guessing that the COMM#'s are sequential across all models, rather than having a different number cycle for each model?


----------



## ken-yyz (Mar 4, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Maybe the letters have something to do with the sequence, too? Mine are NQ.


I'm an NA (between 5000 and 6000) - don't know if that's a Canadian specific sequence.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

ken-yyz said:


> I'm an NA (between 5000 and 6000) - don't know if that's a Canadian specific sequence.


Was told the numbers are across all countries. When did you place your order?

Don't know if the sequence encompasses other models...


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

I must have a while to go then. NT for me.


----------



## ken-yyz (Mar 4, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Was told the numbers are across all countries. When did you place your order?


My Order Created and Factory Submitted date was 02/21/2017


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Are US orders even submitted to the factory yet? Or just sitting in dealers queues?


----------



## sal85012 (Sep 20, 2012)

defau1t said:


> Are US orders even submitted to the factory yet? Or just sitting in dealers queues?



They are sitting in queue waiting to be pulled, 2017 models haven't even been built yet.

Not sure on the comm number I have a higher number that was submitted to queue on Monday, than people that just got theirs yesterday. :screwy:


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like right after I wrote that they are being pulled in, from another forum for a 2018 model in the US:

"Got my production date! Car is to be built June 9, and ETA in SoCal from July 17-Aug 14."


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

defau1t said:


> Looks like right after I wrote that they are being pulled in, from another forum for a 2018 model in the US:
> 
> "Got my production date! Car is to be built June 9, and ETA in SoCal from July 17-Aug 14."


ETA is consistent with what my dealer told me.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Ordered yesterday:

2018 Audi RS3
Technology Package
Dynamic Package
Driver Assistance Package
Black Optic Package
RS carbon interior inserts
Front plate delete
Daytona Grey
Black Interior with Stone Grey contrast stitching

Estimated delivery 4th week of August. Joining my 2009 Meteor Grey Q5 3.2L S-Line Premium.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

jwil said:


> Ordered yesterday:
> 
> 2018 Audi RS3
> Technology Package
> ...


Are you in Canada or the US? I ordered a Florett silver RS3 last week, with Technology and Driver Assistance packages, and with gray stitching. My salesman had to tweak the order the next day, and when doing so, he found that the system no longer gave him the gray stitching option, only red stitching. I've asked him to check with his Audi rep again to see if that was a glitch in the system, or if for some reason the gray stitching is not longer an option with Florett Silver. I'm not totally against red stitching, but definitely don't want red bezels on the dash vents.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

keninblaine said:


> Are you in Canada or the US? I ordered a Florett silver RS3 last week, with Technology and Driver Assistance packages, and with gray stitching. My salesman had to tweak the order the next day, and when doing so, he found that the system no longer gave him the gray stitching option, only red stitching. I've asked him to check with his Audi rep again to see if that was a glitch in the system, or if for some reason the gray stitching is not longer an option with Florett Silver. I'm not totally against red stitching, but definitely don't want red bezels on the dash vents.


I'm in the US. I'm waiting for the build sheet confirmation but I haven't been told anything about issues ordering black with the grey stitching other than if you order the RS Design Package it comes with all that red boy racer trim in the interior.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

keninblaine said:


> Are you in Canada or the US? I ordered a Florett silver RS3 last week, with Technology and Driver Assistance packages, and with gray stitching. My salesman had to tweak the order the next day, and when doing so, he found that the system no longer gave him the gray stitching option, only red stitching. I've asked him to check with his Audi rep again to see if that was a glitch in the system, or if for some reason the gray stitching is not longer an option with Florett Silver. I'm not totally against red stitching, but definitely don't want red bezels on the dash vents.


Do you have RS Design Package selected? Grey stitching is not available with that Package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

keninblaine said:


> I'm not totally against red stitching, but definitely don't want red bezels on the dash vents.


Pretty sure the bezels only come with the RS design package no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> Ordered yesterday:
> 
> 2018 Audi RS3
> Technology Package
> ...


How did you get an estimate already?


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Do you have RS Design Package selected? Grey stitching is not available with that Package.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I've asked my Salesman to make sure the RS Design Package didn't accidentally get included.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there a way I can track my order and see when it moves to the factory, production, shipped, etc without constantly pestering my dealer?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Xanlith said:


> Pretty sure the bezels only come with the RS design package no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Is there a way I can track my order and see when it moves to the factory, production, shipped, etc without constantly pestering my dealer?


Good question. I know the UK has this site which works to track ordered cars there, but I don't know if AoA has an equivalent tracking site.

https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraudi-login.html#/account/login


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> How did you get an estimate already?


What?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> What?


Delivery estimate for an order places yesterday.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Delivery estimate for an order places yesterday.


Some US 2018 cars are getting build and delivery dates. No one knows in what order, the COMM number seems to not matter.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

My dealer said AudiSport dealers ($7mil+ annual RS and R8 sales) get priority.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> My dealer said AudiSport dealers ($7mil+ annual RS and R8 sales) get priority.


Wisconsin having a strong showing of zero Audi Sport dealers


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Wisconsin having a strong showing of zero Audi Sport dealers


Same here in Indiana.


----------



## sal85012 (Sep 20, 2012)

*My Order*

2018 White
Technology
Dynamic (required w/black optics)
Black Optics
Front Plate Delete

Have a comm number but won't check back probably with the dealer for another month because its a few month process.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Same here in Indiana.


Just Audi Indianapolis.

For Wisconsin, yeah, you have to come down to the Chicago area . . . we have several.

However, I contacted a couple of them a few weeks ago expressing interest, but haven't gotten any calls back. Probably not enough allocations for all the interest around here.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> Just Audi Indianapolis.
> 
> For Wisconsin, yeah, you have to come down to the Chicago area . . . we have several.
> 
> However, I contacted a couple of them a few weeks ago expressing interest, but haven't gotten any calls back. Probably not enough allocations for all the interest around here.


Audi Indy is an Audi Sport dealer? Surprised they do that much business.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

I got this from my dealer...
_
Your RS3 is currently in the order wait list, waiting to be accepted. The good news is none of the RS3 orders dealers have put in have been accepted yet, Audi is waiting to judge demand for the car to see how many they are going to build. Orders should be accepted soon, at which point I'll send you an email confirmation and a link for your deposit. Let me know if you have questions in the meantime. _

I'm in San Diego, so I'm sure the demand is higher.

2018
Nardo
Technology Package
Dynamic Package
Black Optics
Don't you dare put a front plate on that car.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lots of Nardo..
For some reason I thought I'd see a lot more orders for the RS Exclusive Catalunya Red? Looks blazing on the sedan!! That being said I went w Nardo/BO/Dynamics. I pulled up to a light with a Chevy Cruze in almost a Catalunya Red and stopped thinking about that color since. 
Order NK(high)2000s. Going to dealer today to see what the deal is for putting $ down to make sure it's mine! 
At what point do we sit down and negotiate an actual price!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

ethernaut05 said:


> Lots of Nardo..
> For some reason I thought I'd see a lot more orders for the RS Exclusive Catalunya Red? Looks blazing on the sedan!! That being said I went w Nardo/BO/Dynamics. I pulled up to a light with a Chevy Cruze in almost a Catalunya Red and stopped thinking about that color since.
> Order NK(high)2000s. Going to dealer today to see what the deal is for putting $ down to make sure it's mine!
> At what point do we sit down and negotiate an actual price!?!
> ...


You can negotiate whenever but the only time that matters is when you fill out the paperwork - which won't happen until you take delivery.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> Lots of Nardo..
> For some reason I thought I'd see a lot more orders for the RS Exclusive Catalunya Red? Looks blazing on the sedan!! That being said I went w Nardo/BO/Dynamics. I pulled up to a light with a Chevy Cruze in almost a Catalunya Red and stopped thinking about that color since.
> Order NK(high)2000s. Going to dealer today to see what the deal is for putting $ down to make sure it's mine!
> At what point do we sit down and negotiate an actual price!?!
> ...


I was on the fence about Ara Blue w/ BO. But then I saw a RS7 in Nardo w/ BO, it looks too good to pass up.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Ara Blue w/ Black Optics in daylight: 










Source: https://instagram.com/p/BTMEu51BCkq/


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've asked my Salesman to make sure the RS Design Package didn't accidentally get included.


My salesman got back to me today to confirm that the stone gray stitching is on my order. I think because it is the default color, the configurator only shows the option for red stitching if you want to change it from gray to red.

He said mine is due to be completed on June11, shipping on June 21, arriving Houston on June 27, leaving port July 30 and arriving at dealership in August.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

RS design also includes extended alcantara and leather, red bezels on the vents and red seat belts! ...might as well include a ft. long fin on back! Lol. That's too AMG for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Audi Indy is an Audi Sport dealer? Surprised they do that much business.


Audi Sport and Audi Magna Society Elite.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> Ara Blue w/ Black Optics in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...damn, that looks really good. Almost looks like Nogaro.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

A Leucadian said:


> ...damn, that looks really good. Almost looks like Nogaro.


It might be. Hard to tell. Here's the show car w/ alu-optics that we've all seen a million times under less-intense lighting:

https://instagram.com/p/BTM_o8cDS52/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

ethernaut05 said:


> Lots of Nardo..
> For some reason I thought I'd see a lot more orders for the RS Exclusive Catalunya Red? Looks blazing on the sedan!! That being said I went w Nardo/BO/Dynamics. I pulled up to a light with a Chevy Cruze in almost a Catalunya Red and stopped thinking about that color since.
> Order NK(high)2000s. Going to dealer today to see what the deal is for putting $ down to make sure it's mine!
> At what point do we sit down and negotiate an actual price!?!
> ...


There's not much "negotiating" for this car, there are no incentives or discounts of any kind available and the car is extremely popular and they have no problem selling them so you have basically no leverage. You will more than likely be paying MSRP unless the sales manager is your brother or something.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Both dealers I talked to said MSRP is firm. One person on this forum said they would get Audicare included - maybe our only negotiation option is to throw in a few extra dealer items.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

*Maintenance*

Can anyone shed light on what we might expect for regular maintenance on these cars? I've not owned an Audi for many years, and am hoping that an RS3 won't be any worse than any Mercedes or Porsches I've owned. Perhaps anyone who has owned S and/or RS models in the past can chime in on those experiences.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

keninblaine said:


> Can anyone shed light on what we might expect for regular maintenance on these cars? I've not owned an Audi for many years, and am hoping that an RS3 won't be any worse than any Mercedes or Porsches I've owned. Perhaps anyone who has owned S and/or RS models in the past can chime in on those experiences.


I had a 14' 6 speed S4 for about 3 years with Audi care. No issues other than regular scheduled maintenance, until about 24,000 miles when the master cylinder on my transmission failed. Not fun to deal with at the time, but Audi took care of everything under warranty. Hasn't really changed how I feel about the brand.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> I had a 14' 6 speed S4 for about 3 years with Audi care. No issues other than regular scheduled maintenance, until about 24,000 miles when the master cylinder on my transmission failed. Not fun to deal with at the time, but Audi took care of everything under warranty. Hasn't really changed how I feel about the brand.


I presume you mean it didn't sour you to the brand? Did you have to arm wrestle them to cover the master cylinder? Would you recommend Audi care on a new Audi? I've never prepaid for maintenance, but in the case of my Macan it would have been a good deal, as I wasn't expecting plug changes at 30k mi and an expensive PDK transmission flush at 40k mi, for service costs of $800 and $1800 respectively.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

Correct, didn't sour me on the brand. No issue with replacing the master cylinder, took a while to get the work done (dealer related) but other than that it was painless.

I plan on getting Audi care again w/ the RS3. IMO it's worth the money.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> Correct, didn't sour me on the brand. No issue with replacing the master cylinder, took a while to get the work done (dealer related) but other than that it was painless.
> 
> I plan on getting Audi care again w/ the RS3. IMO it's worth the money.


Does the fact that this is an RS model automatically require the vehicle to have a more routine or more expensive maintenance then say a S model? In looking at BMW M models Bimmer does require more frequent service and flushes. It is more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I got the AudiCare with mine as well. It was more expensive than the AudiCare on my S4, but I think still worth it. Supposedly the AudiCare is cheaper than if you were to pay for all the services individually.

On the reliability front, I also have a 2014 S4. Only issue on mine was a check engine light a year and a half ago, which turned out to be a faulty fuel injector. It was replaced under warranty with no issue. Other than that the car has been rock solid.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ordered mine last week... 

Nardo
Dynamic Plus 
Black Optics
RS Carbon Inlays
Front Delete

built for speed!


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Audi Indy is an Audi Sport dealer? Surprised they do that much business.


Yes, actually, and they're evidently one of 12 Magna Society Elite dealers in the country! I just got allocated my car through them. August 2 - August 30 delivery window. 

Does anyone know if/when that gets tightened up? I need to schedule PPF and tint guy and would like to do it the day I take delivery of the car, but that creates something of a scheduling problem with a month-long delivery window. Thanks!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Yes, actually, and they're evidently one of 12 Magna Society Elite dealers in the country! I just got allocated my car through them. August 2 - August 30 delivery window.
> 
> Does anyone know if/when that gets tightened up? I need to schedule PPF and tint guy and would like to do it the day I take delivery of the car, but that creates something of a scheduling problem with a month-long delivery window. Thanks!


I'm working though Audi Lafayette. I live down in Indy, but several people recommended steering clear of Tom Wood (Audi Indy) if given a choice. Plus I know someone that works at Audi Lafayette.

From what I've been able to figure out, your build dates don't tend to shift that much, usually only a few days. Most of the slop in that window is coming from the shipping, and especially the customs part. Once your car is completed, though, you can use several different commercial shipping websites to track the progress of the ship carrying your car and see when its unloaded. At that point, apparently you can get your dealer to send a form to Audi's port office to expedite the release of your car to the overland carrier. But there's just so many variables in the whole process that I don't think you're going to know your exact arrival date far enough ahead of time to make appointments.

PS - I found some really great info about order tracking on a Q3 forum, but I'm having trouble finding that thread again. I'll post it here when I dig it up.

EDIT: See post #13 here. This isn't the post I was thinking of, but #13 gives a decent short description, and the guy who posted it is the same one who posted the much more in-depth how-to I found a while back. You should be able to dig through his post history and come up with it.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm working though Audi Lafayette. I live down in Indy, but several people recommended steering clear of Tom Wood (Audi Indy) if given a choice. Plus I know someone that works at Audi Lafayette.
> 
> From what I've been able to figure out, your build dates don't tend to shift that much, usually only a few days. Most of the slop in that window is coming from the shipping, and especially the customs part. Once your car is completed, though, you can use several different commercial shipping websites to track the progress of the ship carrying your car and see when its unloaded. At that point, apparently you can get your dealer to send a form to Audi's port office to expedite the release of your car to the overland carrier. But there's just so many variables in the whole process that I don't think you're going to know your exact arrival date far enough ahead of time to make appointments.
> 
> ...


That's awesome info! Thanks! Yeah, honestly, so far, they haven't been all that much fun to work with, but since the car is at MSRP, and I'm not going to have them touch it (I've asked them to leave it in the shipping wrapper and not detail it so as to not risk pain swirls and such that the PPF guy would just have to correct), there doesn't seem to be a lot of ways for them to screw it up. I'm getting $4-5K worth of dealer add-ons (second set of wheels, AudiCare, extended warranty, floor mats, extended leather pieces, etc.), but they say they want MSRP for all that stuff too. If they're serious about that, I'll probably just get those items from my local dealer (who I like a lot and where I'll get it serviced). As I understand it, that's where a lot of the margin is, anyway.

EDIT: I wonder how they got to be Magna Society Elite if their reputation isn't so great. They must move a metric crap ton of A3s, A4s, and Q5s.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm working though Audi Lafayette. I live down in Indy, but several people recommended steering clear of Tom Wood (Audi Indy) if given a choice. Plus I know someone that works at Audi Lafayette.
> 
> From what I've been able to figure out, your build dates don't tend to shift that much, usually only a few days. Most of the slop in that window is coming from the shipping, and especially the customs part. Once your car is completed, though, you can use several different commercial shipping websites to track the progress of the ship carrying your car and see when its unloaded. At that point, apparently you can get your dealer to send a form to Audi's port office to expedite the release of your car to the overland carrier. But there's just so many variables in the whole process that I don't think you're going to know your exact arrival date far enough ahead of time to make appointments.
> 
> ...


Based on my experience when I ordered a new Macan 3 years ago, I concur with your analysis. The factory production schedule is pretty accurate, unless a shortage or problem with some option comes up, in which case production slots move around. In the case of early production Macans, a problem arose with the supplier of gloss black window trims, so cars with that option were delayed. The biggest unknown is how long it will take to process a car at the incoming port, particularly the Monroney labels, and especially on new vehicle models. This process is not controlled by Audi, so status information is typically difficult to obtain. The schedule for my car shows an allowance of about a month from the time it arrives in Houston until it is loaded in Houston for transport to my dealer. If things go smoothly, it could (hopefully) take much less than a month.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

*19' Blade vs. 19' Rotor Designs*

I noticed the Canadian order guide gives the option of 19' rotor designed wheels. Is the US stuck with only one wheel design, in various shades? Any idea when the US order guide will be finalized?


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

*Remove front plate holder afterward*

Is the front-plate holder easily removed? 

Here is the only picture I can find without the holder. It is an older sportback.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> EDIT: I wonder how they got to be Magna Society Elite if their reputation isn't so great. They must move a metric crap ton of A3s, A4s, and Q5s.


Buttloads of A4s, A5s, and various Qs would be my guess. They're the only Audi dealer nearby, and they're situated right in the middle of the four most affluent suburbs of Indianapolis. As and Qs are pretty thick on the ground on my drive to work.

What confuses me more is how they're an Audi Sport dealer. I've worked in Indy for over 5 years and lived here for 1, and I've only seen two R8s and two RS5s. And the two TTRS's my APR dealer did stage 3 on.



Bagrah01 said:


> I noticed the Canadian order guide gives the option of 19' rotor designed wheels. Is the US stuck with only one wheel design, in various shades? Any idea when the US order guide will be finalized?


Yeah, we only get the Corolla Type S wheels in gray and black. The order guide has been finalized, but there isn't option pricing for 2018 yet. You can extrapolate from the 2017 pricing, though. Post have been posted earlier in this thread.



GreenDice said:


> Is the front-plate holder easily removed?


You can order it without one in the first place.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

GreenDice said:


> Is the front-plate holder easily removed?
> 
> Here is the only picture I can find without the holder. It is an older sportback.
> 
> [image]


My bet is you can remove it after the fact, but if you choose to not have it you wont have it.
Ohio has the front plate law, but my roommate runs around with an M5 without a front plate (not the quietest car or slowest driver) and has yet to be ticketed for it, which is what I plan to do (YMMV). But in the event I need to put it on, I'd like to still have the holder.

Saw this pic from another forum. It's a tester RS3 spotted in Michigan with manufacturer plates - Nardo Gray / Alu optic but missing the aluminum optic trim around the lip (and missing front license plate  )


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a couple questions for orders for the US:
1. If I want the sport exhaust, do I have to get the staggered tires?
2. Are the staggered tires on staggered wheels, or will I be able to put the same spec tires on them at a later date without having to purchase a whole new set of wheels?
3. Can you get adaptive cruise? I don't see it listed on the leaked build sheet.

I basically want the Virtual Cockpit, Bang & Olufsen, Adaptive Cruise, and Sport Exhaust.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I have a couple questions for orders for the US:
> 1. If I want the sport exhaust, do I have to get the staggered tires?
> 2. Are the staggered tires on staggered wheels, or will I be able to put the same spec tires on them at a later date without having to purchase a whole new set of wheels?
> 3. Can you get adaptive cruise? I don't see it listed on the leaked build sheet.
> ...


1. Yes
2. I am not sure if the wheels are wider or not - 235 -> 255 = 20mm = ~3/4in. So it would make sense they are wider?
3. Yes, you must be looking at the 2017 guide (which you basically get no choices on, MY2017 come preconfigured)










Basically you need Tech, Driver Assist, and Dynamic (with the stagger) to get those options.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Buttloads of A4s, A5s, and various Qs would be my guess. They're the only Audi dealer nearby, and they're situated right in the middle of the four most affluent suburbs of Indianapolis. As and Qs are pretty thick on the ground on my drive to work.
> 
> What confuses me more is how they're an Audi Sport dealer. I've worked in Indy for over 5 years and lived here for 1, and I've only seen two R8s and two RS5s. And the two TTRS's my APR dealer did stage 3 on.


Ah, that makes sense. As I understand it, being an Audi Sport dealer isn't a function of how many R/RS cars you move; it's a function of your willingness to spend a bunch of $$ facelifting your dealership and such to fit the Audi Sport motif. That said, there's a real question about why you'd do that if you don't sell any of the Audi Sport cars in any real volume, but as for "how," that probably answers it.

On an unrelated note, My "Frozen to Changes" date is Thursday, and I'm still on the fence between alu-optic and black optics. Ugh. I wish there were a good, "natural" picture of black optics on an Ara Blue RS3 to provide a baseline for comparison! The thing that really gives me pause about the aluminium is that giant wing on the front. It's just a lot of wing...

On a further unrelated note, since you're an Indy local, I'm planning to get Xpel Ultimate PPF installed by Darrings and then Opti-Coat Pro Plus installed by All-N-1. Those are the two products I want, but any concern with either of those two vendors? Based on the research I was able to do (google/yelp/facebook/etc. ratings, Indy A-List, etc.), it seems like I should be good to go, but it's really hard to know unless you're actually in the market (and I'm in Michigan). PM is fine, if you have some thoughts.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> 2. Are the staggered tires on staggered wheels, or will I be able to put the same spec tires on them at a later date without having to purchase a whole new set of wheels?
> I basically want the Virtual Cockpit, Bang & Olufsen, Adaptive Cruise, and Sport Exhaust.


With the dynamic package (only way to get sport exhaust) fronts are 19x8.5 with 255/30 tires, rears are 19x8 with 235/35 tires. I haven't been able to dig up any reliable information on offsets yet. If you want to be able to rotate tires, you're going to need new wheels, and probably a spacer for the front, too.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I have a couple questions for orders for the US:
> 1. If I want the sport exhaust, do I have to get the staggered tires?
> 2. Are the staggered tires on staggered wheels, or will I be able to put the same spec tires on them at a later date without having to purchase a whole new set of wheels?
> 3. Can you get adaptive cruise? I don't see it listed on the leaked build sheet.
> ...


1. Yes. Have to get Dynamic Package to get the Sports Exhaust.

2. I have not yet confirmed this directly with Audi, but as I understand it, the front wheels are 8.5" and the rear are 8". That said, I would think you could put 235s, 245s, or 255s on both 8" and 8.5" wheels if you wanted. If you were going to do that, 245s would probably make the most sense.

3. Yes, it's in the Driver Assistance Package.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> 1. Yes. Have to get Dynamic Package to get the Sports Exhaust.
> 
> 2. I have not yet confirmed this directly with Audi, but as I understand it, the front wheels are 8.5" and the rear are 8". That said, I would think you could put 235s, 245s, or 255s on both 8" and 8.5" wheels if you wanted. If you were going to do that, 245s would probably make the most sense.
> 
> 3. Yes, it's in the Driver Assistance Package.


235mm = 9.25in
245mm = 9.64in
255mm = 10in

I think you could safely do the 235 or 245 all the way around. 255s on the rears would be a little wide.
You could still rotate left - right with non directional tires.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> 235mm = 9.25in
> 245mm = 9.64in
> 255mm = 10in
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> My bet is you can remove it after the fact, but if you choose to not have it you wont have it... But in the event I need to put it on, I'd like to still have the holder.


:thumbup: Logical


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> 235mm = 9.25in
> 245mm = 9.64in
> 255mm = 10in
> 
> ...


There are a lot of people out there running 255s on modestly lowered S3s, a 255 square setup should be totally doable on our cars. My first project when I get the car is figuring out the offsets to make that work.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> There are a lot of people out there running 255s on modestly lowered S3s, a 255 square setup should be totally doable on our cars. My first project when I get the car is figuring out the offsets to make that work.


With any luck, they will know the wheel spec on the stock wheels sooner rather than later. I intend to replace them almost immediately with the 19x8.5 Cavo's from the S5 (but keeping the original, staggered 255/235 tires). The offset on those is et32 which is quite a bit deeper than I expect the stock RS3 wheels to be, so this should be doable from a fit perspective; the question will be whether they "poke" too much, and that'll depend on the relative offsets and how far out the stock wheels are to begin with. Need to know the wheel specs first, though.


----------



## spicaly (Mar 2, 2017)

with the RS3 having bigger brakes could that be a concern as well?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

spicaly said:


> with the RS3 having bigger brakes could that be a concern as well?


I don't think so as long as you select a wheel of 19" or larger. I would bet that some 18" would be able to squeeze on as well. I would guess that a numerically lower offset would give a great clearance to the caliber as far as spoke clearance goes. Most people run a lower offset to widen the track and get a better aggressive look. With that being said wheels would be the first mod to the RS3 if I were to get one.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

spicaly said:


> with the RS3 having bigger brakes could that be a concern as well?


This is likely going to be the biggest problem fitting new wheels to the car. I've seen in two places, but not yet confirmed with any official info, that the brakes are the same ones used on the B7 RS4, C5 RS6, Gen 1 R8, and B8.5 RS5. I've reached out to Brembo to confirm and get a wheel fit template, but haven't heard back yet. If this is true (seems to me like it is, at least for the calipers) it's going to necessary to run a fit template over just about every wheel you might want to put on the car, as the calipers are effing huge in every possible way, possibly contacting spokes, or the barrels of most 18s. The brakes are also likely going to make it necessary to run front spacers with a square 8.5"+ wheel setup that can be rotated, as an offset that would properly clear the calipers would probably poke to far out on the rear. You needed 3mm spacers on the pre facelift RS3, it may be as high as 5 or 6 with the new calipers.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

spicaly said:


> with the RS3 having bigger brakes could that be a concern as well?


Yes, brake clearance is actually one of my biggest concerns. There are lots of online calculators that can show you the relative size of the wheels on the car once you know both sets of specs. And, if those don't work for your imagination, you can always "fake" the offset with the stock wheels and some spacers to get an idea of what it would look like. But, I have no idea how to determine whether it'll clear the brakes without having the actual wheels on it; maybe have to bring it into a dealer that has an S5 w/ Cavos on the lot and have them throw one on there to see. That said, the brake calipers on the '18 S5 are pretty damn big, so I think they should clear the RS3 brakes, but honestly, I have no idea how to confirm this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys. The staggered wheels is not something I want to mess with. I hope the standard exhaust still sounds good, or at least is easily modified to sounds like the sport exhaust. The videos of the new TT-RS with sport exhaust sound soooo nasty!


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

The way they bundled each package is pretty inconvenient. I'm willing to bet that the majority of us only ordered the Dynamic package because we either wanted the sports exhaust, or ordered black optics. 

If I could've ordered black optics without the dynamic pack, I would've.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> But, I have no idea how to determine whether it'll clear the brakes without having the actual wheels on it


You can get wheel fit templates from pretty much every brake manufacturer. You can print it out and set it on the wheel, spin it around, and see if hits anywhere. I've been talking to HRE, and they'll be 3D scanning the car as soon as they can get their hands on one to do more or less the same thing. I've heard Tire Rack will take measurements to figure this out as well if you go to their HQ in South Bend. I'm not too far away from them, so that might be the first road trip I take with the car.

I really want to run a 255 square setup, but no one makes performance all-seasons in 255/30 R19, and the size of calipers means there's going to be absolutely no guess work possible when it comes to fitting 18s for my winter wheels.



BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I hope the standard exhaust still sounds good, or at least is easily modified to sounds like the sport exhaust. The videos of the new TT-RS with sport exhaust sound soooo nasty!


Drill a few holes in the exhaust and any car will sound like a race car!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> I don't think so as long as you select a wheel of 19" or larger. I would bet that some 18" would be able to squeeze on as well. I would guess that a numerically lower offset would give a great clearance to the caliber as far as spoke clearance goes. Most people run a lower offset to widen the track and get a better aggressive look. With that being said wheels would be the first mod to the RS3 if I were to get one.


So far I was told by the Audi Parts Manager that 18" would not fit on the RS3 - let's see. He is also to let me know about the offset as soon as he gets the info.
I will order HRE FF01 in Liquid Black as soon as I can confirm they fit. On a Nardo with BO of course !


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I really want to run a 255 square setup, but no one makes performance all-seasons in 255/30 R19, and the size of calipers means there's going to be absolutely no guess work possible when it comes to fitting 18s for my winter wheels.


Why do you want to run a square setup? I kinda like the theory behind the staggered, and you can't tell by looking at it that it's that way, so I'm gonna stick with it (even though I'll have 19x8.5 wheels on all 4 corners). Incidentally, Michelin has 255/30-19s for both PSS (summer) and PA4 (winter); no 4S (PSS replacement) yet. I want to do narrower 18s for the Winter too, but I don't wanna go through the rigmarole of actually having to sell the stock wheels, so I'm just going to turn them into my winter set.

--Matt


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Why do you want to run a square setup? I kinda like the theory behind the staggered, and you can't tell by looking at it that it's that way, so I'm gonna stick with it (even though I'll have 19x8.5 wheels on all 4 corners). Incidentally, Michelin has 255/30-19s for both PSS (summer) and PA4 (winter); no 4S (PSS replacement) yet. I want to do narrower 18s for the Winter too, but I don't wanna go through the rigmarole of actually having to sell the stock wheels, so I'm just going to turn them into my winter set.
> 
> --Matt


I'm not going to be pushing the car hard enough in the winter to see any handling benefit from the rears being narrow, so I might as well get a setup I can rotate and save money on tires. And I don't want winter tires - we don't really have a real winter here, dry, low-temp roads are the norm, and it frequently hops up into the fifties or sixties for a day or two during the winter months. Winter tires would got wrecked pretty quick, plus there's no reason to put up with the squishy handling with only small amounts of snow and ice. Looking to use a set of Pilot Sport A/S3+.

Also, previous RS3s had wide fronts to help manage catastrophic understeer. A lot of indications seem to point to the new one being a default neutral handler that wears narrow rears so its capable of tiny bits of oversteer. If driving on the square winter setup proves it to be a push-to-neutral handler, I'll get a square setup for summer, too. This car will be getting tuned and will likely end up with a big turbo as well, so that extra rubber would be beneficial. If the square setup effects handling too much, I'll get a staggered summer set. Regardless, the stock wheels WILL NOT be sticking around.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Are there any more pictures of the Nardo Gray RS3 spotted in Michigan?


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

defau1t said:


> Are there any more pictures of the Nardo Gray RS3 spotted in Michigan?


Check Here

That's where I got the one I posted


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

defau1t said:


> Are there any more pictures of the Nardo Gray RS3 spotted in Michigan?


Think you are almost better off looking at the nardo s3 sedan. The picks of that RS3 all look pretty terrible.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...e-nardo-grey-a3-s-line-sedan-jealous-jealous/


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

If you have a car on order and are getting grey stitching, but want leather on the knee pads and door handles, can you please check with your dealer ASAP on what 7HE is? I have some indication that 7HE is "extended leather" (meaning leather on door handles and knee pads) that will be available with grey stitching (and not require RS Design Package) and that it will be added to the Order Guide. I want this badly and was even about to separately order and install those parts, so if this is about to be added as an option, I would like to know. The urgency is that my Freeze to Changes date is in 2 days, so I kinda need to know soon. Thanks!


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm not going to be pushing the car hard enough in the winter to see any handling benefit from the rears being narrow, so I might as well get a setup I can rotate and save money on tires. And I don't want winter tires - we don't really have a real winter here, dry, low-temp roads are the norm, and it frequently hops up into the fifties or sixties for a day or two during the winter months. Winter tires would got wrecked pretty quick, plus there's no reason to put up with the squishy handling with only small amounts of snow and ice. Looking to use a set of Pilot Sport A/S3+.
> 
> Also, previous RS3s had wide fronts to help manage catastrophic understeer. A lot of indications seem to point to the new one being a default neutral handler that wears narrow rears so its capable of tiny bits of oversteer. If driving on the square winter setup proves it to be a push-to-neutral handler, I'll get a square setup for summer, too. This car will be getting tuned and will likely end up with a big turbo as well, so that extra rubber would be beneficial. If the square setup effects handling too much, I'll get a staggered summer set. Regardless, the stock wheels WILL NOT be sticking around.


Ah, that makes sense. In West Michigan, we get buried in snow, basically, for 4 solid months, so it's not even an option to not have winter tires. If you're not going to be changing tires, that makes total sense.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Ah, that makes sense. In West Michigan, we get buried in snow, basically, for 4 solid months, so it's not even an option to not have winter tires. If you're not going to be changing tires, that makes total sense.


I'd still have a set of summer wheels and tires - Advan Neovas, probably, since RE-11s, RE-71Rs, and G-Force Rivals don't appear to be available in the right sizes.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Ah, that makes sense. In West Michigan, we get buried in snow, basically, for 4 solid months, so it's not even an option to not have winter tires. If you're not going to be changing tires, that makes total sense.


Had RE-71s on the back of my R the first winter. Was interesting


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'd still have a set of summer wheels and tires - Advan Neovas, probably, since RE-11s, RE-71Rs, and G-Force Rivals don't appear to be available in the right sizes.


You no likey PSS? I burned through a lot of different brands/models over the years before finally deciding that they were my hands-down favorite. Maybe it's the old man in me -- the same old man that has me buying an RS3 and not an M2 -- but for me, they're just the right balance of comfortable and capable.


----------



## Stradalada (Apr 25, 2017)

I've pre booked mine. Build date was april 16th and it should be in my hands first week of June. 2017 MY, pre configured by the dealer, but it's got everything except carbon brakes, mag ride and black optics.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> You no likey PSS? I burned through a lot of different brands/models over the years before finally deciding that they were my hands-down favorite. Maybe it's the old man in me -- the same old man that has me buying an RS3 and not an M2 -- but for me, they're just the right balance of comfortable and capable.


Love the PSS. Just burned through my second set on my GTI last fall. But now that I'm no longer commuting 150 miles a day, I'm really looking forward to trying out a set of the really sticky, really low treadwear rating tires I mentioned.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Local dealer got an Ara Blue S3 in so I stopped in today to get some side by side pictures next to my Sepang S3. There were some light clouds but I made sure the sun was behind me. I like it. Little brighter than Sepang.

My RS3 is commissioned now.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Love the PSS. Just burned through my second set on my GTI last fall. But now that I'm no longer commuting 150 miles a day, I'm really looking forward to trying out a set of the really sticky, really low treadwear rating tires I mentioned.


I'm definitely a noob when it comes to tires and wheel talk; I have no idea what a square setup is! Lol. I do have the 'Dynamic package' w the staggered setup and I'm in healthcare; getting to work regardless of Northeastern weather is a must for me. I have a 40 mile commute and was hoping to enjoy the sticky rubber supplied with the RS but switch them out soon (hopefully on the stock wheels) with high performance ALL seasons like Michelins. From what I've read in here, is that NOT a possibility!?! Ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> I'm definitely a noob when it comes to tires and wheel talk; I have no idea what a square setup is! Lol. I do have the 'Dynamic package' w the staggered setup and I'm in healthcare; getting to work regardless of Northeastern weather is a must for me. I have a 40 mile commute and was hoping to enjoy the sticky rubber supplied with the RS but switch them out soon (hopefully on the stock wheels) with high performance ALL seasons like Michelins. From what I've read in here, is that NOT a possibility!?! Ugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Square means same size wheels and tires on all four corners. You can certainly put all seasons on your stock staggered wheels, you just won't be be able to rotate them front to back (or at all with a directional tread) so they won't last as long.

I wouldn't​ recommend trying to swap between Summers and all seasons twice a year on the same set of wheels. With low profile sidewalls, getting mounted and dismounted a lot tends to wreck them. In the long run you'd be better off getting a second set of wheels.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Square means same size wheels and tires on all four corners. You can certainly put all seasons on your stock staggered wheels, you just won't be be able to rotate them front to back (or at all with a directional tread) so they won't last as long.


Thanks. It sounds like if your going w the staggered package and want to square it w all season on new wheels, you'd need spacers? Wish Audi offered the AS tires as an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Thanks. It sounds like if your going w the staggered package and want to square it w all season on new wheels, you'd need spacers? Wish Audi offered the AS tires as an option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, most likely, so you can clear the brakes in the front without poking too far in the rear. You need 3mm spacers on the pre facelift RS3, and it had smaller calipers.

EDIT: I'm with you on tire choice. It would be nice to select all seasons or summer that aren't garbage.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Yeah, most likely, so you can clear the brakes in the front without poking too far in the rear. You need 3mm spacers on the pre facelift RS3, and it had smaller calipers.
> 
> EDIT: I'm with you on tire choice. It would be nice to select all seasons or summer that aren't garbage.


I'll have to ensure all seasons will be doable with the Dynamic Package cuz summer slicks ain't gonna work here in January/February! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> I'll have to ensure all seasons will be doable with the Dynamic Package cuz summer slicks ain't gonna work here in January/February!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can make the stock wheels work for all seasons. The stock tire sizes? Maybe not so much. All season selection in the stock front size (255/30 R19) is limited to non-existent. You do have several options though:


Run Winter Tires - This would be my choice. The Northeast can get preposterous amounts of snow that would justify it, especially if you're working in health care and have to drive in to work whether the roads have been cleared or not. A variety of quality options are available in both front and rear dynamic package stock tire sizes. You'd have to get a second set of wheels to run in the summer, but I see that as a positive, as you can use nice summer tires and get the most out of your car in both seasons. The only downside is that if you get clean, dry roads in the winter, winter tire turn-in is mushy because the treads flex a lot.
Get a second set of wheels for all-seasons. You could get them stock dynamic package widths but 18 diameter, or duplicate the non-dynamic package setup of 19x8 on all corners, as there are lots of great all-season options at 235/35 R19. The Conti DWS has hands-down the best snow performance at the cost of a little bit of turn-in sharpness and dry traction, Michelin Pilot Sport A/3+ is a reasonably close second for snow, but the dry road performance is startlingly close to a summer tire.
Run Narrower Front Tires - There's lots of all-season options in 35 sidewalls. 235/35 and 245/35 would both fit on the front dynamic package wheels. These options will lead to different outside diameters than stock and cause some amount of speedometer error. You can use a tire size comparison tool like this one to quantify that difference exactly and compensate for it either mentally or if there's a tool in the MMI somewhere that does it. My 5-year old GTI has one, I would hope this car does too.
Run Taller Front Tires - There's also a lot of all-season options in 255/35 R19. However, this makes the tires a full inch taller, so there's the potential for them to rub somewhere. Best to take it into a reputable mechanic or tire shop and see if they think the front arches have the space for it before ordering.

Also, any chance your screen name is a reference the Cruxshadows album?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

I thought there were some TTRS guys using 18"s for winter.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> I thought there were some TTRS guys using 18"s for winter.


There are. If the RS3 brakes are indeed the Gen1 R8/B8.5 RS5/etc brakes, then there should be a handful of 18s that clear.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> You can make the stock wheels work for all seasons. The stock tire sizes? Maybe not so much. All season selection in the stock front size (255/30 R19) is limited to non-existent. You do have several options though:
> 
> 
> Run Winter Tires - This would be my choice. The Northeast can get preposterous amounts of snow that would justify it, especially if you're working in health care and have to drive in to work whether the roads have been cleared or not. A variety of quality options are available in both front and rear dynamic package stock tire sizes. You'd have to get a second set of wheels to run in the summer, but I see that as a positive, as you can use nice summer tires and get the most out of your car in both seasons. The only downside is that if you get clean, dry roads in the winter, winter tire turn-in is mushy because the treads flex a lot.
> ...


Uhhhh...I second ALL of this. The only thing I would add is that if you're going to change wheel diameter or sidewall height, be sure to run it through the tiresize.com calculator as suggested in point 3. In fact, if you're going to do anything at all, I'd run it through the tiresize.com calculator and the willtheyfit.com calculator just so you can see the relative difference in sizes, orientation, speedo impact, etc. It takes just a couple minutes and is very helpful for purposes of helping visualize it all and making sure you understand what all you're doing.

Also, this is an aside, but as a guy who lives in a very snowy/icy climate, I can't imagine not running winter tires during the winter. Admittedly, this will be my first non-RWD car (excluding my wife's AWD SUV), but even if the AWD is awesome, it'll just be more awesomer with a good set of winter tires. Although the initial cost is higher because you're buying two sets of tires, the only real extra expense is the second set of wheels; remember, the tires should last roughly twice as long as they would otherwise since you're using each set half as much. That said, generally, treadwear on both winters and summers is worse than on all-season, but that's a trade-off I'm happy to make.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Ara Blue w/ Black Optics in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep coming back to look at these pics. Sort of wish I went with exclusive paint now. This looks so good.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> You can make the stock wheels work for all seasons. The stock tire sizes? Maybe not so much. All season selection in the stock front size (255/30 R19) is limited to non-existent. You do have several options though:
> 
> 
> Run Winter Tires - This would be my choice. The Northeast can get preposterous amounts of snow that would justify it, especially if you're working in health care and have to drive in to work whether the roads have been cleared or not. A variety of quality options are available in both front and rear dynamic package stock tire sizes. You'd have to get a second set of wheels to run in the summer, but I see that as a positive, as you can use nice summer tires and get the most out of your car in both seasons. The only downside is that if you get clean, dry roads in the winter, winter tire turn-in is mushy because the treads flex a lot.
> ...


Hey Irishman! That's funny there's an album named Ethernaut! I'm actually a Nurse Anesthetist. We don't use Ether any more; but now you get the idea! I really thank you for the help with the wheel/tire info. It's gonna be an interesting conversation now that my wife has finally accepted the $63k now I'll have to explain we need to spend $1200 for detailing and Opti-Pro+ and $2.5k on all new wheels and all seasons!!! Yikes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Keep coming back to look at these pics. Sort of wish I went with exclusive paint now. This looks so good.


Here are some more of the Ara Blue + Black Optics car at the Beijing Auto Show that I was able to dig up. For the record, these confirmed for me that I was getting BO. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> It's gonna be an interesting conversation now that my wife has finally accepted the $63k now I'll have to explain we need to spend $1200 for detailing and Opti-Pro+ and $2.5k on all new wheels and all seasons!!! Yikes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is good thing. Get her used to the idea in small amounts, a grand here and a grand there so when in a few years you're asking about dropping 10k on a big turbo kit it doesn't seem so bad. You're basically just building a tolerance, like how if you shoot yourself with small caliber bullets you'll build an immunity to the bigger ones.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Keep coming back to look at these pics. Sort of wish I went with exclusive paint now. This looks so good.


I swear. Sometimes that Ara Blue looks exactly like VWs Lapiz Blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> I swear. Sometimes that Ara Blue looks exactly like VWs Lapiz Blue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I was mistaken and that that was Nogaro Blue, not Ara Blue. 

This is Ara Blue: https://instagram.com/p/BTW52bCAMeT/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a bunch of Ara/Black Optics shots:










And here's a more accurate Black Optics/Alu-Optics comparison:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWRedux/Redux (Mar 28, 2017)

*SO TYPICAL VAG!!!!! DUAL or NOT DUAL?*










We all know the Global Spec RS3's will have dual injection, both DI and Port mounted. But at the NY Auto Show last week, the Audi reps there had conflicting data on this topic. Some said the engine will NOT be coming to our shores with the dual injection set-up (as he referenced the 2018 Golf-R EA888 version engine as another example, stating that it too will be missing the port injectors) while other Audi reps at the Audi booth said the exact opposite. This confusion is SO TYPICAL for VW! IMO, for $65K bucks, it better have the dual setup for the USA market! I thought how arrogantly stupid this move would be for VW/Audi to eliminate this feature, especially while trying to emerge from their PR disastrous Diesel-Gate fiasco! I guess they have to find the money from somewhere.... right? 

Does anyone know for sure? Will the US Spec RS-3 have dual injectors or will they leave it out to save a few bucks like they are with the Golf-R? (The holes in the intake manifold for the port injectors are simply plugged, the secondary fuel rail is removed, the low pressure pump is changed, etc etc.) 

Thanks


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VWRedux/Redux said:


> We all know the Global Spec RS3's will have dual injection, both DI and Port mounted. But at the NY Auto Show last week, the Audi reps there had conflicting data on this topic. Some said the engine will NOT be coming to our shores with the dual injection set-up (as he referenced the 2018 Golf-R EA888 version engine as another example, stating that it too will be missing the port injectors) while other Audi reps at the Audi booth said the exact opposite. This confusion is SO TYPICAL for VW! IMO, for $65K bucks, it better have the dual setup for the USA market! I thought how arrogantly stupid this move would be for VW/Audi to eliminate this feature, especially while trying to emerge from their PR disastrous Diesel-Gate fiasco! I guess they have to find the money from somewhere.... right?
> 
> Does anyone know for sure? Will the US Spec RS-3 have dual injectors or will they leave it out to save a few bucks like they are with the Golf-R? (The holes in the intake manifold for the port injectors are simply plugged, the secondary fuel rail is removed, the low pressure pump is changed, etc etc.)
> 
> Thanks


This is the first I've heard about no MPI in the US, but the vast majority of the info out there right now is from the test cars in Oman, which would probably be Euro spec if there was a difference. I hope we can get positive confirmation that MPI is coming, if not its seriously bad news for those of us that plan on tuning.

I really don't understand why VAG has such a consistently half-assed, bumbling approach to the US market. They always deny us option choice, refuse offer some options completely, or deny us interesting cars. It almost feels like they don't think we're sophisticated enough to handle it.

EDIT: Given that the idea behind having both MPI and GDI on a street car is so the MPI can be used at low revs to reduce particulate emissions, maybe Audi will include it in the US solely to make it look like they've changed and they care about emissions.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The AoA press site is down right now for whatever reason, but the Press Release specifically mentions dual-injection, so I have to think it's in the car.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> The AoA press site is down right now for whatever reason, but the Press Release specifically mentions dual-injection, so I have to think it's in the car.


Here is the cached page with the specific mention of dual-injection: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../en-us/releases/157+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## VWRedux/Redux (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. :beer: Yes, they do have a conflict as Audi clearly mentions the dual set-up on their website as Matt says: 

_"In addition to its power output, Audi’s five-cylinder engine is known for its firing order and sound. The 1-2-4-5-3 ignition sequence produces a special rhythm and a distinct engine note that can be controlled by opening the flaps of the standard RS exhaust system. *Additionally, a new dual-injection fuel system combines the benefits of indirect and direct injection *and uses an intelligent engine management control unit to help optimize fuel injection and distribution based on engine load."_

What's odd is that VAG said the same thing about the 2018 Golf-R a few weeks ago in their list of changes. It's now missing. I guess we won't know for sure about US-Spec RS-3's until they actually start hitting our shores. :banghead:


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

For those looking to see if 18" wheels fit, here's a picture from automobilemag.com which shows the tt rs test mule rocking 18" winters


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

robertsonsylee said:


> For those looking to see if 18" wheels fit, here's a picture from automobilemag.com which shows the tt rs test mule rocking 18" winters


While an 18" may indeed fit, that image is of the older brake system. The new rotor/caliper is noticeably larger.


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

Zephyr007 said:


> While an 18" may indeed fit, that image is of the older brake system. The new rotor/caliper is noticeably larger.


Calipers should be the same. Rotor size for pre FL and FL are the also same size which is 370mm. Audi just updated the rotors for the FL to be non wavy as there were a lot of issues for the wavy.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

robertsonsylee said:


> Calipers should be the same. Rotor size for pre FL and FL are the also same size which is 370mm. Audi just updated the rotors for the FL to be non wavy as there were a lot of issues for the wavy.


Does anyone have any other shots at a better angle? 

Looks slightly different than this rotor, but that definitely could be because of the angle. 










If it really is the same kit, that is a bit disappointing. The revised rotors apparently didn't fix all the issues. Almost wish I would have opted for the ceramics.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I've seen mention in a few places that the RS3 sedan brakes are the same 8 piston brembos from the B8.5 RS5, gen 1 R8 and some other older RS cars. The calipers at least certainly look like it, and regardless the calipers are definitely larger than the last generation of TTRS/RS3. If they are old RS5 brakes, the calipers can clear a small handful of 18s but will scrape the barrel on most.

Still trying to dig up some actual information on the brakes from brembo to confirm,though, so this could be wrong.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I've seen mention in a few places that the RS3 sedan brakes are the same 8 piston brembos from the B8.5 RS5, gen 1 R8 and some other older RS cars. The calipers at least certainly look like it, and regardless the calipers are definitely larger than the last generation of TTRS/RS3. If they are old RS5 brakes, the calipers can clear a small handful of 18s but will scrape the barrel on most.
> 
> Still trying to dig up some actual information on the brakes from brembo to confirm,though, so this could be wrong.


Can anyone find a uk/eu press release for the 2016 rs3? Figure they should mention brake specs in that too. Seems like my work is blocking all those links.

edit:

http://blog.caranddriver.com/hot-hatch-or-hottest-hatch-audi-rs3-debuts-packing-367-horsepower/

Would assume it is the same caliper that they had last year with the revised rotors. Do RS5s / other cars using the same caliper get the same complains about squeal?


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

More info on the brakes from Killer Brakes site:

http://www.killerbrakes.com/product...mm-brake-discs-mk567-r20-s3-8p-8v-ttrs-mk7-r/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Would assume it is the same caliper that they had last year with the revised rotors. Do RS5s / other cars using the same caliper get the same complains about squeal?


My company's primary US datacenter was struck by lightning and apparently (scarily?) has some pretty poor redundancy, so I've had a bit of downtime to look into this today.

So the 8V RS3s (including pre-facelift) are indeed using the same brake calipers as B7 RS4s, C5 RS6s, B8.5 RS5s, and Gen1 R8s. The discs have changed multiple times, going from 365mm to 370mm to wavy to not wavy and everything in between. OEM pad part numbers have changed at least 3 times, possibly more, I didn't look into too much for every model. The bad news - all of the pad changes, and possibly some of the rotor changes too, have been done to try to alleviate the squealing problems that every one of these platforms have had, including the pre-facelift 8V RS3. 

It looks like Audi is still relatively clueless as to how to reliably fix the problem. It seems like the consensus is that the pads are the problem. A lot of 8V RS3 owners have had good success eliminating the squeal with Mintex anti-squeal shims. The preferred solution, with what appears to be a near 100% success rate (at least according to a bunch of UK car forums) seems to be switching to EBC Red Stuff pads.

Here's to hoping the facelifted 8V RS3 comes with revised OEM pads that fit tighter and don't vibrate so badly.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

My 2010 R8 V10 has no brake squeal for what it's worth, on both the road and the track. I rarely see cold weather though (which is when brakes are most likely to make noises). Wheels are 19" on R8s.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

Our SQ5 has 340mm brakes on the front and most 18's will not fit.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

GTINeon said:


> Our SQ5 has 340mm brakes on the front and most 18's will not fit.


Are they hitting the spokes or the barrel?


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

GTINeon said:


> Our SQ5 has 340mm brakes on the front and most 18's will not fit.


I thought sq5 has 380mm with single piston floating calipers?


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

defau1t said:


> My 2010 R8 V10 has no brake squeal for what it's worth, on both the road and the track. I rarely see cold weather though (which is when brakes are most likely to make noises). Wheels are 19" on R8s.


I think 18" winter wheels are an option in Europe for the first gen r8


----------



## IceAero (May 13, 2008)

I also recently came across a photo of the B8 S4 standard 18" wheels fit over a set of RS (wavy) brakes.

Said that they only needed a spacer.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Has anyone that put their order in at a non-AudiSport dealer gotten a build date yet?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Has anyone that put their order in at a non-AudiSport dealer gotten a build date yet?


Worried we won't end up getting one or just curious on build dates?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Worried we won't end up getting one or just curious on build dates?


Not to the point of worrying about not getting one yet.

I could say it's about budgeting, or knowing how long I'll have to find wheels and tires before winter hits, or getting a better idea about where the day I'll take off for delivery will fall on my project timeline at work, but mostly I'm really excited and want to know when it might be getting here.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

That looks spot on. I found those identical 8 pots on a TT RS in this vid.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q5tw_hu_lo (from about 1:41 on)


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Interesting; called my sales guy on my pending RS3 and asked him with the staggered wheels how I'd get some AS or snows on and he assured me that Audi offers that option for all its new S and RS cars!? I think not... I asked him to double check on this particular model. No word yet. Being in healthcare... it's spooking me a bit not having an easy option for all season or snow usage. I've been going back to looking at the Porsche Macan GTS and Turbo. Ugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Interesting; called my sales guy on my pending RS3 and asked him with the staggered wheels how I'd get some AS or snows on and he assured me that Audi offers that option for all its new S and RS cars!? I think not... I asked him to double check on this particular model. No word yet. Being in healthcare... it's spooking me a bit not having an easy option for all season or snow usage. I've been going back to looking at the Porsche Macan GTS and Turbo. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dealer told me the exact opposite when I asked about getting all seasons or a better quality summer tire - no tire choice, you get the P Zeroes and that's it. If your dealer tells you something different, please let me know.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> My dealer told me the exact opposite when I asked about getting all seasons or a better quality summer tire - no tire choice, you get the P Zeroes and that's it. If your dealer tells you something different, please let me know.


Well. That makes sense. I've kinda gotten the idea from reading countless RS3 forums, WhatsApp Audi groups and others that there MAY be a way (possibly!?) that standard 18s with AS/Snows would work... with a spacer. You familiar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Well. That makes sense. I've kinda gotten the idea from reading countless RS3 forums, WhatsApp Audi groups and others that there MAY be a way (possibly!?) that standard 18s with AS/Snows would work... with a spacer. You familiar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the brakes on our cars have been on other cars, too, including the pre-facelift 8V RS3 Sportback. There are a handful of Audi 18s from other cars with barrels that will clear the calipers and spokes that can clear the calipers with reasonable spacers. I can't remember offhand which ones they were, as going with OEM Audi wheels was never something I was interested in or read much about. OZ Ultraleggeras and Alagritas will clear in 18, as well as HRE p101s, and some Team Dynamics wheels. If you're a fan of how ugly the stock wheels are but want something heavier, apparently OEM Detroits from MK6 GTIs will clear with spacers, too. Whatever you decide on, it would probably be a good idea to wait until there's concrete data out about stock offsets and a brake template you can run over any wheels you might be considering.

By googling 8V RS3/B8.5 RS5/B7 RS4/C5 RS6 + "18 inch wheel brake clearance" should get you a lot of threads about what works.

If you're set on OEM wheels, have you thought about asking your dealer if you can get a spare set of the 19x8 square setup from the non-dynamic cars? There's plenty of AS tire options in 235/35 R19.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> So the brakes on our cars have been on other cars, too, including the pre-facelift 8V RS3 Sportback. There are a handful of Audi 18s from other cars with barrels that will clear the calipers and spokes that can clear the calipers with reasonable spacers. I can't remember offhand which ones they were, as going with OEM Audi wheels was never something I was interested in or read much about. OZ Ultraleggeras and Alagritas will clear in 18, as well as HRE p101s, and some Team Dynamics wheels. If you're a fan of how ugly the stock wheels are but want something heavier, apparently OEM Detroits from MK6 GTIs will clear with spacers, too. Whatever you decide on, it would probably be a good idea to wait until there's concrete data out about stock offsets and a brake template you can run over any wheels you might be considering.
> 
> By googling 8V RS3/B8.5 RS5/B7 RS4/C5 RS6 + "18 inch wheel brake clearance" should get you a lot of threads about what works.
> 
> If you're set on OEM wheels, have you thought about asking your dealer if you can get a spare set of the 19x8 square setup from the non-dynamic cars? There's plenty of AS tire options in 235/35 R19.


Think it would be safe to assume the new 5x112 18" TE37 would fit? One thing that made me second guess keeping the R  Finally a decent fitment without all the extra engraving crap on the regular te37 ultra.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Think it would be safe to assume the new 5x112 18" TE37 would fit? One thing that made me second guess keeping the R  Finally a decent fitment without all the extra engraving crap on the regular te37 ultra.


That would probably be a reasonable bet, but I would confirm with the manufacturer or find a brake template (I've been trying to find one, no luck yet) to be sure. There's definitely way more 18's that don't fit that ones that do. Most everything scrapes the barrel, knocks against the spokes, or doesn't have a good place to put wheel weights.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> So the brakes on our cars have been on other cars, too, including the pre-facelift 8V RS3 Sportback. There are a handful of Audi 18s from other cars with barrels that will clear the calipers and spokes that can clear the calipers with reasonable spacers. I can't remember offhand which ones they were, as going with OEM Audi wheels was never something I was interested in or read much about. OZ Ultraleggeras and Alagritas will clear in 18, as well as HRE p101s, and some Team Dynamics wheels. If you're a fan of how ugly the stock wheels are but want something heavier, apparently OEM Detroits from MK6 GTIs will clear with spacers, too. Whatever you decide on, it would probably be a good idea to wait until there's concrete data out about stock offsets and a brake template you can run over any wheels you might be considering.
> 
> By googling 8V RS3/B8.5 RS5/B7 RS4/C5 RS6 + "18 inch wheel brake clearance" should get you a lot of threads about what works.
> 
> If you're set on OEM wheels, have you thought about asking your dealer if you can get a spare set of the 19x8 square setup from the non-dynamic cars? There's plenty of AS tire options in 235/35 R19.



Didn't the pre-facelift 8V RS3 use 4 pot calipers while the new one will be an 8 pot one? I think that's the problem we don't have anything to directly compare it too. Similar yes but not the exact same. I know they both use the 370mm rotor but when you factor in the different caliper all bets are off. 

With that being said your absolutely right about aftermarket guys such as HRE and OZ making 18's that will clear. They specifically cut their barrels to have more clearance then other off the shelf wheel manufactures. 

Also just about ever car I can think of can squeeze a minimum of one size down and sometimes 2. Corvette guys with their massive CCB are dropping down a size. My point is if you really want to go to 18's there will be options but I'm not saying it will be cheap when you use guys like HRE.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> Didn't the pre-facelift 8V RS3 use 4 pot calipers while the new one will be an 8 pot one? I think that's the problem we don't have anything to directly compare it too. Similar yes but not the exact same. I know they both use the 370mm rotor but when you factor in the different caliper all bets are off.
> 
> With that being said your absolutely right about aftermarket guys such as HRE and OZ making 18's that will clear. They specifically cut their barrels to have more clearance then other off the shelf wheel manufactures.
> 
> Also just about ever car I can think of can squeeze a minimum of one size down and sometimes 2. Corvette guys with their massive CCB are dropping down a size. My point is if you really want to go to 18's there will be options but I'm not saying it will be cheap when you use guys like HRE.


That's what I thought, too, but see posts #482 and #483 on this thread. Pre-facelift are 8 pots, and I've seen on several UK forums people were replacing the RS3 OEM pads with EBC Red Stuff pads for the B7 RS4 to try to eliminate squealing, so they're definitely the same calipers that are going to be on our cars.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> Interesting; called my sales guy on my pending RS3 and asked him with the staggered wheels how I'd get some AS or snows on and he assured me that Audi offers that option for all its new S and RS cars!? I think not... I asked him to double check on this particular model. No word yet. Being in healthcare... it's spooking me a bit not having an easy option for all season or snow usage. I've been going back to looking at the Porsche Macan GTS and Turbo. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure they'll have a "winter wheels" setup for it when they roll out the winter wheels program in the fall. You might not like the options in there, but it'll be there.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's what I thought, too, but see posts #482 and #483 on this thread. Pre-facelift are 8 pots, and I've seen on several UK forums people were replacing the RS3 OEM pads with EBC Red Stuff pads for the B7 RS4 to try to eliminate squealing, so they're definitely the same calipers that are going to be on our cars.


I thought that as well. I was able to find the press release for the 2016 model, and standard eight piston calipers are listed. I'm thinking that the 8P RS3 was the one that came with 4 pots.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's what I thought, too, but see posts #482 and #483 on this thread. Pre-facelift are 8 pots, and I've seen on several UK forums people were replacing the RS3 OEM pads with EBC Red Stuff pads for the B7 RS4 to try to eliminate squealing, so they're definitely the same calipers that are going to be on our cars.


Got ya my mistake. So I'm just now learning about the brake squeal. Is this because of the pads, rotors, or calipers? I remember when the 2010 Camaro came out they had issues with the Brembo calipers which made them put lead weights on them to stop the noise. I Never found out what they actually changed on the caliper to stop it.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> Got ya my mistake. So I'm just now learning about the brake squeal. Is this because of the pads, rotors, or calipers? I remember when the 2010 Camaro came out they had issues with the Brembo calipers which made them put lead weights on them to stop the noise. I Never found out what they actually changed on the caliper to stop it.


The problem seems to be (although not 100% confirmed and Audi hasn't figured out how to fix it) is that the backing plates of the pads seem to loosen up in their seats over time and start vibrating and chattering against the disc at low speed. This causes a really loud, henious squealing sound.

In my completely unscientific and possibly incorrect opinion, the real bad squealing mentioned above isn't as common as people make it out to be. It seems like about 2/3 of the squeal complaints I've seen are coming from people buying RS Audi's with a luxury car mindset and not being familiar with performance brakes. Issues like more aggressive pads making a little noise before they get some heat in them, or not using the brakes aggressively enough leading to uneven buildup on the rotors, that sort of thing.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Pricing:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

For everybody who wanted extended leather, but didn't want red stitching, note that 7HE was added to the options list.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> For everybody who wanted extended leather, but didn't want red stitching, note that 7HE was added to the options list.


If you already have a commission number would it be too late to add that?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> If you already have a commission number would it be too late to add that?


There's a "frozen to changes" line on your order sheet with the comm number. As long as you haven't hit that, you should be good.


----------



## HB32 (Dec 15, 2013)

mattvandyk said:


> Pricing:


Why is black optics 1300 seems excessive for black trim, you've already paid for the wheels in the other required package


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

HB32 said:


> Why is black optics 1300 seems excessive for black trim, you've already paid for the wheels in the other required package
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Especially when you compare it to the Canadian price guide( http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/16763575_10100219496465220_1729495914_o.png ) 

Here's the thing I think we get royally screwed in just about everything price related. In Canada you get the virtual cockpit, NAV, and B&O STANDARD. All for $62,900. When you add those options to the US RS3 your now at $58,100. Now here's the kicker. That sounds like Canada is getting shafted with paying more right??? Wrong!!!! At the current exchange rate the US dollar is valued at.....wait for it....38% HIGHER THEN CANADA!!!! That's right we are getting screwed! Our dollar should go substantially further then that. 

To put this in perspective at the current exchange rate a Canadian RS3 that stickers for $62,900 would sticker for in the US for (I HOPE YOUR SITTING DOWN) $45,637.58. Now I know currency shouldn't be a direct relationship of cost but lets be honest its not like Audi is subsidizing the RS3 to make it more affordable for Canada. Also our option sheet is laughable compared to there's. I like stuff a la carte. Why does everyone think America is a one size fits all. Give us options and I can assure you we will buy.

End rant


----------



## HB32 (Dec 15, 2013)

-LoneStar- said:


> I agree. Especially when you compare it to the Canadian price guide( http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/16763575_10100219496465220_1729495914_o.png )
> 
> Here's the thing I think we get royally screwed in just about everything price related. In Canada you get the virtual cockpit, NAV, and B&O STANDARD. All for $62,900. When you add those options to the US RS3 your now at $58,100. Now here's the kicker. That sounds like Canada is getting shafted with paying more right??? Wrong!!!! At the current exchange rate the US dollar is valued at.....wait for it....38% HIGHER THEN CANADA!!!! That's right we are getting screwed! Our dollar should go substantially further then that.
> 
> ...


Agreed we got bent over


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> For everybody who wanted extended leather, but didn't want red stitching, note that 7HE was added to the options list.


What is UB interior? I don't see that option code anywhere on the other order guides.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> What is UB interior? I don't see that option code anywhere on the other order guides.


Black w/ grey stitching. It's on the page that talks about that stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> What is UB interior? I don't see that option code anywhere on the other order guides.


You will see it on the second page of the order guide. Below the color options. One for red stitching. One for grey.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> You will see it on the second page of the order guide. Below the color options. One for red stitching. One for grey.


Incorrect. Those options are QS and QB, not UB and QB is for red stitching, not grey which would not match this option.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> Incorrect. Those options are QS and QB, not UB and QB is for red stitching, not grey which would not match this option.


You can be a jerk about this if you'd like, or you can say thank you to a guy who is just trying to help you by answering your question. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> Incorrect. Those options are QS and QB, not UB and QB is for red stitching, not grey which would not match this option.


Huh, looks to me like it says UB for grey stitching. New Jersey.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> With that being said your absolutely right about aftermarket guys such as HRE and OZ making 18's that will clear. They specifically cut their barrels to have more clearance then other off the shelf wheel manufactures.


How safe do you think I would be with HRE FF01 in 19 x 8.5 ET47 ? From what's been told, HRE specs a 3mm spacer up front for the 8V RS3 which has an 8 piston caliper also.

I don't want to miss my chance to get a set for July.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> How safe do you think I would be with HRE FF01 in 19 x 8.5 ET47 ? From what's been told, HRE specs a 3mm spacer up front for the 8V RS3 which has an 8 piston caliper also.
> 
> I don't want to miss my chance to get a set for July.


I've been talking to HRE - they're going to try to get a car in to 3D scan as soon as the local dealers they have connections with start to take deliveries. Wait a bit, and they'll be able to tell you exactly what fits.


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

Well If they sold the RS3 at an equal currency exchange rate here in Canada the car wouldn't sell it would be priced like an M3 thats the case with a lot cars up here they have to lowered in order to compete. Audi knows that and there willing to lose a little just to sell them here were a small country anyways I don't expect them to sell that much. Same goes with options were a smaller country so we get more flexibility with options and I mean were really small The state of California has more people than Canada


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> I agree. Especially when you compare it to the Canadian price guide( http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/16763575_10100219496465220_1729495914_o.png )
> 
> Here's the thing I think we get royally screwed in just about everything price related. In Canada you get the virtual cockpit, NAV, and B&O STANDARD. All for $62,900. When you add those options to the US RS3 your now at $58,100. Now here's the kicker. That sounds like Canada is getting shafted with paying more right??? Wrong!!!! At the current exchange rate the US dollar is valued at.....wait for it....38% HIGHER THEN CANADA!!!! That's right we are getting screwed! Our dollar should go substantially further then that.
> 
> ...








Well If they sold the RS3 at an equal currency exchange rate here in Canada the car wouldn't sell it would be priced like an M3 thats the case with a lot cars up here they have to lowered in order to compete. Audi knows that and there willing to lose a little just to sell them here were a small country anyways I don't expect them to sell that much. Same goes with options were a smaller country so we get more flexibility with options and I mean were really small The state of California has more people than Canada


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> How safe do you think I would be with HRE FF01 in 19 x 8.5 ET47 ? From what's been told, HRE specs a 3mm spacer up front for the 8V RS3 which has an 8 piston caliper also.
> 
> I don't want to miss my chance to get a set for July.



I would hate to give you bad information without knowing all the specs that come into play.

Just for clarification HRE recommends a 3mm spacer on their ET47 wheels to effectively give it a ET44? I guess since they are flow formed they aren't true "custom offsets" and instead have a range. 

So at 8.5" wide with an ET47 you have the wheel extend 4mm closer to the strut and 8mm out closer to the fender. At an ET44 you have 1mm closer to the strut and 11mm out to the fender. 


I honestly think you could run the ET47 with no spacer but then again I don't know how the spokes are cut. If HRE says to run the 3mm spacer then I guess I would as they know more then me. Since its confirmed that the 8V RS3 used the same brakes then I would say its a go. I just don't know if Audi changed anything with the facelifted RS3. I doubt it but I like to make my assessments off of facts rather then assumptions


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> I would hate to give you bad information without knowing all the specs that come into play.
> 
> Just for clarification HRE recommends a 3mm spacer on their ET47 wheels to effectively give it a ET44? I guess since they are flow formed they aren't true "custom offsets" and instead have a range.
> 
> ...


HRE said the spacer is so the spokes clear the calipers


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> I would hate to give you bad information without knowing all the specs that come into play.
> 
> Just for clarification HRE recommends a 3mm spacer on their ET47 wheels to effectively give it a ET44? I guess since they are flow formed they aren't true "custom offsets" and instead have a range.
> 
> ...


I own a set of FF01s in this exact fitment that I am hoping to re-use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I've been talking to HRE - they're going to try to get a car in to 3D scan as soon as the local dealers they have connections with start to take deliveries. Wait a bit, and they'll be able to tell you exactly what fits.


Found some interesting info on their site. The previous 8v (2016) was also available in both a square or front staggered option. If you go to their store page for flowform and select your car as an a3/s3, 2013+ they give pretty detailed info. For example, between the 3 different styles of flowform wheels in the identical fitment (19x8.5 ET47), all three have different guidance for the RS3!

FF01 - it literally says "*RS3 requires 3mm spacers up front for caliper clearance to spoke." next to the stats
FF04 - no mention of a spacer, this could mean two things though. Either they have tested it and it requires nothing, or they just haven't tested it yet. I would lean towards the latter considering how new the wheels are and how uncommon 8v RS3s are.
FF15 - a little different from the FF01, read it closely. It's basically saying it'll work but it will be tight, "*RS3 has 3mm (minimum requirement) of brake clearance to spoke. We recommend 3mm spacers up front for added clearance.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

$1000 USD for RS Design pkg or option 7HE Alcantara knee pads door armrests for $300. (Rock Grey stitching) sounds like a deal. Of course I'm gonna add side air curtains to rear (have kids) and wondering if 7HE deletes the RS Sport seat in black with red contrast stitching? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> $1000 USD for RS Design pkg or option 7HE Alcantara knee pads door armrests for $300. (Rock Grey stitching) sounds like a deal. Of course I'm gonna add side air curtains to rear (have kids) and wondering if 7HE deletes the RS Sport seat in black with red contrast stitching?


7HE requires you to have the Black/Rock Grey interior. If you have the Black/Red interior, then you have to get the RS Design package (and the carbon fiber inlays) to get the armrest leatherette and alcantara kneepads, which will have black/red stitching to match the rest of the interior.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dethsupp0rt said:


> 7HE requires you to have the Black/Rock Grey interior. If you have the Black/Red interior, then you have to get the RS Design package (and the carbon fiber inlays) to get the armrest leatherette and alcantara kneepads, which will have black/red stitching to match the rest of the interior.


What's the forums thoughts on RS Design Package? $1k for garish red rings and red seat belts and a CF engine cover? Really? I may push for the DA package? Maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> What's the forums thoughts on RS Design Package? $1k for garish red rings and red seat belts and a CF engine cover? Really? I may push for the DA package? Maybe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Dynamic plus package is what includes the cf engine cover if I'm not mistaken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> The Dynamic plus package is what includes the cf engine cover if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mk5vr6 said:


> Well If they sold the RS3 at an equal currency exchange rate here in Canada the car wouldn't sell it would be priced like an M3 thats the case with a lot cars up here they have to lowered in order to compete. Audi knows that and there willing to lose a little just to sell them here were a small country anyways I don't expect them to sell that much. Same goes with options were a smaller country so we get more flexibility with options and I mean were really small The state of California has more people than Canada


I guess my argument to your point is then don't sell it. Simple as that. At no point should a manufacturer sell as car at a LOSS so they can stay competitive against another manufacture. The only time I have seen this work was when Lexus flooded the US market with cars that were subsidized by the Japanese Government so they could break into the luxury market of America. With that being said what your saying and what Lexus did are sort of apples to oranges. 

I'm not quite sure why selling fewer of them would mean more flexibility for options? I guess I get it as it encourages more people to potentially buy ( It would for me!) but wouldn't you just do that for everyone then? It would make sense to pretty much make the Canadian and American order guide almost the same to stream line the process and make everything more efficient.

Look I'm not trying to pick on you or anything. I really just want someone to give me the real reason why Audi is doing this. My theory is that they actually make that much money on each car they sell which is fine. They are free to price it however they want and we as consumers are free to either purchase it or not. 

With that being said I do feel we are getting shafted. Almost taken advantage of. If I were a dealer I would be pissed as I'm sure dealers don't get that kind of spread on a car. 

I'll leave it at this. If Audi is truly subsidizing the RS3 for the Canadian market then Audi can subsidize one for me right into my garage. HEAR THAT AUDI


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

This is not unique to Audi, or even cars in general. While I have been unable to find an authoritative reason as to why, it seems to correlate somewhat to the value of the Canadian dollar vs the USD. I suspect there are a great number of factors having to do with international economics I know nothing about.

An older article on the Huffington Post ( http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/01/12/canada-vs-us-prices_n_8942070.html ) did a price comparison of the Chrysler Town and Country, but that's no longer sold in the US. The current exchange rate is 1 USD to 0.7326 CAD ( http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?From=USD&To=CAD ). So comparing the Chrysler 300: US base price is $32,340 ( https://www.chrysler.com/en/lineup/?app=bmo& ) where Canadian base is $40,795 ( https://www.chrysler.ca/en/300/overview ). $32,340 USD comes out to $44,142.19 CAD which is 8.2% less than the USD price. Base options may account for some of that, but probably not all of it.

Other comparisons can be had on electronics. Looking at the 9.7" iPad Pro, which starts at $599 in the US ( https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-ipad/ipad-pro ) and $799 in Canada ( https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/buy-ipad/ipad-pro ). $599 USD comes out to $817.595 CAD which is 2.32% less than the USD price.

All that is to say that it's slightly puzzling, slightly annoying, but not necessarily something nefarious on the part of Audi.



-LoneStar- said:


> I guess my argument to your point is then don't sell it. Simple as that. At no point should a manufacturer sell as car at a LOSS so they can stay competitive against another manufacture. The only time I have seen this work was when Lexus flooded the US market with cars that were subsidized by the Japanese Government so they could break into the luxury market of America. With that being said what your saying and what Lexus did are sort of apples to oranges.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why selling fewer of them would mean more flexibility for options? I guess I get it as it encourages more people to potentially buy ( It would for me!) but wouldn't you just do that for everyone then? It would make sense to pretty much make the Canadian and American order guide almost the same to stream line the process and make everything more efficient.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

*US prices are very competitive compared to many other countries*

Using only currency rates does not really work in the world markets. We enjoy very low prices on cars and consumer electronics compared to many other countries, especially Europe. I certainly will not complain if Canada has lower prices. With their high tax rates, it is probably a wash in the pocket books.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

GreenDice, I agree with all your points. Global trade makes things like quantum mechanics seem simple by comparison, to me at least.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

gti sean said:


> This is not unique to Audi, or even cars in general. While I have been unable to find an authoritative reason as to why, it seems to correlate somewhat to the value of the Canadian dollar vs the USD. I suspect there are a great number of factors having to do with international economics I know nothing about.
> 
> An older article on the Huffington Post ( http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/01/12/canada-vs-us-prices_n_8942070.html ) did a price comparison of the Chrysler Town and Country, but that's no longer sold in the US. The current exchange rate is 1 USD to 0.7326 CAD ( http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?From=USD&To=CAD ). So comparing the Chrysler 300: US base price is $32,340 ( https://www.chrysler.com/en/lineup/?app=bmo& ) where Canadian base is $40,795 ( https://www.chrysler.ca/en/300/overview ). $32,340 USD comes out to $44,142.19 CAD which is 8.2% less than the USD price. Base options may account for some of that, but probably not all of it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for providing links and explaining it. I wasn't singling out Audi for doing this. I'm sure other manufactures do this like you already pointed out. Its just this is something I've been following and paying attention too. It times like these when you really pay attention that makes items eye openers. While the the Chrysler 300 is 8.2% less and the iPad are 2.3% less then USD prices the RS3 is a whopping 20.67% less!!!!

My point still stands that if Audi can sell them for $62,900 in Canada which converts to $46,065.42 USD then they are making a ton on each car sold in the US. I mean think about it if they can sell it in Canada for $62,900 and make a profit then the margin for this car is huge for them. Keep in mind this is before you start adding options which by themselves have large margins. I'm really curious how much US dealers pay for each one of these things. 





GreenDice said:


> Using only currency rates does not really work in the world markets. We enjoy very low prices on cars and consumer electronics compared to many other countries, especially Europe. I certainly will not complain if Canada has lower prices. With their high tax rates, it is probably a wash in the pocket books.


Oh I understand believe me. I said it shouldn't be a direct comparison but it should be a metric to be consitered non the less. I have half way joking googled how to buy a car in Canada and bring it back to the US. I mean wouldn't you if you could get it for significantly cheaper?

I remember vaguely in one of my economics classes in the college about this concept call the Big Mac effect or something like that. Basically it said a Big Mac should cost the same around the world and when it doesn't you find the currency imbalance. Well looks like there is a HUGE one between the US and Canada right now with the RS3.....


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting to note, after I went to let my salesman know I wanted the 7HE option (and inform him the order guide is probably updated  ) I got this as a reply:



Audi Salesman said:


> This would bring the total price to *$57,625* plus tax, title, and documentation fee. To confirm, that is if we stick with the following configuration:
> 
> -Nardo Gray Exterior/Black interior
> 
> ...


Now, when I priced it out, the tech package alone ($3200) pushed MSRP over the figure he quoted.
Should I try to get this number in writing somehow? :laugh:


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Interesting to note, after I went to let my salesman know I wanted the 7HE option (and inform him the order guide is probably updated  ) I got this as a reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's price doesn't include the Tech Package. 

54,900 (base)
975 (destination)
1,450 (dynamic)
300 (leatherette)
*$57,625 SUBTOTAL*

Now add the 3,200 for the technology package, and you're at $60,825.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Yeah, that's price doesn't include the Tech Package.
> 
> 54,900 (base)
> 975 (destination)
> ...


Yea... just tried to confirm and:



> I apologize; the correct figure including the Technology Package is $60,825 plus tax, title, and documentation fee.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

Anybody else thinking of ditching the tech package in their orders? I've driven an A4 with the Virtual Cockpit, and while it's cool, I don't think it's $3,200 cool. I'd rather not lose the B&O though.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

GreenDice said:


> Using only currency rates does not really work in the world markets. We enjoy very low prices on cars and consumer electronics compared to many other countries, especially Europe. QUOTE]
> 
> Audi announced the Canadian price of the RS3 the day after Canada signed a free trade deal with Europe. It took 8 years to negotiate and it will take 8 years to implement. Today Canadians pay a 6% duty on an Audi. That 6% will disappear over the next 8 years. As far as I know the US also pays a 6% duty, but there are no signs of that duty disappearing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

$1400 for Drivers Assist Package. I'd love the adaptive cruise but that sounds very steep for that convenience. Does anyone know if the DA package for the RS3 will have all the goodies as the DA package for the A4? The YouTube video for it is pretty amazing, self parallel parking, and tons of auto safety features. In addition I REALLY want the alcantara knee pads and arm rest/door covers that come in the RS design pack. But $1k!!? And you have to pop off those horrible red rings!? Man. 7HE is such a great deal but if you do red contrast it's a no go. Tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't know about what DAP can do, but other forums have discussed how it makes the front grill look less sleek. Here is the first delivery of an RS3 in New Zealand, you can see it briefly below the front plate:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTz14SFApCL/

I'm sure more photos will be coming in the next couple weeks as 2017s are showing up around the world.

edit: https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170509/cdcba9ab5a54cd16f44f770b358bbcf7.jpg


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> $1400 for Drivers Assist Package. I'd love the adaptive cruise but that sounds very steep for that convenience. Does anyone know if the DA package for the RS3 will have all the goodies as the DA package for the A4? The YouTube video for it is pretty amazing, self parallel parking, and tons of auto safety features. In addition I REALLY want the alcantara knee pads and arm rest/door covers that come in the RS design pack. But $1k!!? And you have to pop off those horrible red rings!? Man. 7HE is such a great deal but if you do red contrast it's a no go. Tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely doesn't come with self-park. Audi calls that "parking assist;" the RS3 comes with "parking system plus" (which is basically just the front and rear distance meters). I don't know what other stuff you're talking about, so can't speak to those.


----------



## lilR (Sep 7, 2004)

VWRedux/Redux said:


> We all know the Global Spec RS3's will have dual injection, both DI and Port mounted. But at the NY Auto Show last week, the Audi reps there had conflicting data on this topic. Some said the engine will NOT be coming to our shores with the dual injection set-up (as he referenced the 2018 Golf-R EA888 version engine as another example, stating that it too will be missing the port injectors) while other Audi reps at the Audi booth said the exact opposite. This confusion is SO TYPICAL for VW! IMO, for $65K bucks, it better have the dual setup for the USA market! I thought how arrogantly stupid this move would be for VW/Audi to eliminate this feature, especially while trying to emerge from their PR disastrous Diesel-Gate fiasco! I guess they have to find the money from somewhere.... right?
> 
> Does anyone know for sure? Will the US Spec RS-3 have dual injectors or will they leave it out to save a few bucks like they are with the Golf-R? (The holes in the intake manifold for the port injectors are simply plugged, the secondary fuel rail is removed, the low pressure pump is changed, etc etc.)
> 
> Thanks


MPI causes that desirable crackle & pop, right?


----------



## lilR (Sep 7, 2004)

A Leucadian said:


> I got this from my dealer...
> _
> Your RS3 is currently in the order wait list, waiting to be accepted. The good news is none of the RS3 orders dealers have put in have been accepted yet, Audi is waiting to judge demand for the car to see how many they are going to build. Orders should be accepted soon, at which point I'll send you an email confirmation and a link for your deposit. Let me know if you have questions in the meantime. _
> 
> ...


Sorry haven't done a pre-order before. Does the dealer add $$$ to the build price estimate?? Like for example some dealers are adding $3-5k to the MSRP of Golf R's in my area.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

lilR said:


> Sorry haven't done a pre-order before. Does the dealer add $$$ to the build price estimate?? Like for example some dealers are adding $3-5k to the MSRP of Golf R's in my area.


I talked to 2 and said when you put $1k down they write MSRP on the order, which the dealer I ended up going with did.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> It definitely doesn't come with self-park. Audi calls that "parking assist;" the RS3 comes with "parking system plus" (which is basically just the front and rear distance meters). I don't know what other stuff you're talking about, so can't speak to those.


You're correct sir. I was in fact referring to 'Park Assist'. Thx. https://youtu.be/WvK6RafaSAo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone with an NT commission number get an ETA yet?


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Anyone with an NT commission number get an ETA yet?


I'm not sure if this is helpful, but I have a NQ commission number, and was told a couple of weeks ago that my car will be finished production on June 11, ship to Houston on June 21, leave Houston July 30, and likely arrive in Bellingham in early August.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

keninblaine said:


> I'm not sure if this is helpful, but I have a NQ commission number, and was told a couple of weeks ago that my car will be finished production on June 11, ship to Houston on June 21, leave Houston July 30, and likely arrive in Bellingham in early August.


I have a NH commission number and no ETA yet except "in July".


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> I'm not sure if this is helpful, but I have a NQ commission number, and was told a couple of weeks ago that my car will be finished production on June 11, ship to Houston on June 21, leave Houston July 30, and likely arrive in Bellingham in early August.


I have an NQ number and no ETA. Did you order from an Audi sport dealer?


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

NQ, Audi sport dealer, no ETA yet.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

This looks very promising for those wanting to tune it right out of the gate:
Shop in Germany got their hands on a new TTRS and the results are crazy.
http://www.gt-innovation.de/wordpress/projects/audi-ttrs-8s-509ps/


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> This looks very promising for those wanting to tune it right out of the gate:
> Shop in Germany got their hands on a new TTRS and the results are crazy.
> http://www.gt-innovation.de/wordpress/projects/audi-ttrs-8s-509ps/


Awesome! I'm going to be tuning as soon as something is available


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Awesome! I'm going to be tuning as soon as something is available


If you do, we should get together. Would love to see how it turns out before I commit to it!


----------



## unclebuck-pa (Feb 22, 2011)

A Leucadian said:


> Anybody else thinking of ditching the tech package in their orders? I've driven an A4 with the Virtual Cockpit, and while it's cool, I don't think it's $3,200 cool. I'd rather not lose the B&O though.


I don't think it's $3,200 cool either. If I can live with CarPlay as my nav system, it's out. I'm looking at a few different Audi models (RS3, S4, S5 Sportback) and I'm sure the video game uniqueness would wear off. At least with the S4, B&O is standard and there is some utility for me in the larger platform.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> If you do, we should get together. Would love to see how it turns out before I commit to it!


Sure! I'll shoot you a PM when I get flashed.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

defau1t said:


> NQ, Audi sport dealer, no ETA yet.


I have an '18 on order with an NQ comm number with a date. It got moved up a couple weeks recently.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

unclebuck-pa said:


> I don't think it's $3,200 cool either. If I can live with CarPlay as my nav system, it's out. I'm looking at a few different Audi models (RS3, S4, S5 Sportback) and I'm sure the video game uniqueness would wear off. At least with the S4, B&O is standard and there is some utility for me in the larger platform.


I don't think its worth it either. I'm an old school guy who likes analog gauges and just needs a tach and speedo to be happy. I also think the color and font of the current S3 is very attractive and easy to read. I recently test drove a S5 Sportback that had the Virtual Cockpit and while it is neat its not something I would need and certainly something I wouldn't need at that price point. With that being said B&O is pretty much a requirement for me so I'm forced to pick this package. B&O should have been standard on the RS3 or at the very least a stand alone option. 

I like just about everything with the RS3 (Expect the God awful wheels and the lack of a memory package) but the options list and packages is pretty shatty. The good news is that can change. I won't be buying an RS3 until they decide to make the options list more customizable. Hell give me the Canadian option list and I would buy.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> I don't think its worth it either. I'm an old school guy who likes analog gauges and just needs a tach and speedo to be happy. I also think the color and font of the current S3 is very attractive and easy to read. I recently test drove a S5 Sportback that had the Virtual Cockpit and while it is neat its not something I would need and certainly something I wouldn't need at that price point. With that being said B&O is pretty much a requirement for me so I'm forced to pick this package. B&O should have been standard on the RS3 or at the very least a stand alone option.
> 
> I like just about everything with the RS3 (Expect the God awful wheels and the lack of a memory package) but the options list and packages is pretty shatty. The good news is that can change. I won't be buying an RS3 until they decide to make the options list more customizable. Hell give me the Canadian option list and I would buy.


My S4 didn't have B&O, and the only time I noticed is when I first got the car. I was coming from a 13' Golf R, and it put the Audi system to shame. But, after that first couple weeks, you don't really notice so much anymore.


----------



## lucastony (Sep 15, 2009)

A Leucadian said:


> My S4 didn't have B&O, and the only time I noticed is when I first got the car. I was coming from a 13' Golf R, and it put the Audi system to shame. But, after that first couple weeks, you don't really notice so much anymore.


I concur with this assessment! I was coming from the Fender system in MKVII GTI, and my new non-B&O S3 was a bit underwhelming in comparison. However, after over a week of ownership, I guess my ears are adjusting and it doesn't sound that bad anymore. Now, do I still kinda wish I got it, yeah....but, if I could only have it with a $3200 option package, I'd pass.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

lucastony said:


> I concur with this assessment! I was coming from the Fender system in MKVII GTI, and my new non-B&O S3 was a bit underwhelming in comparison. However, after over a week of ownership, I guess my ears are adjusting and it doesn't sound that bad anymore. Now, do I still kinda wish I got it, yeah....but, if I could only have it with a $3200 option package, I'd pass.


I'd say its more likely that your speakers just broke in and they actually sound better. The surrounds are really stiff when they're new and they need a couple dozen hours of play time to build the flexibility they need to properly produce the sound they were designed for. This is the same reason that you shouldn't run new speakers at high volume.


----------



## lucastony (Sep 15, 2009)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'd say its more likely that your speakers just broke in and they actually sound better. The surrounds are really stiff when they're new and they need a couple dozen hours of play time to build the flexibility they need to properly produce the sound they were designed for. This is the same reason that you shouldn't run new speakers at high volume.


That makes sense. Good info -- thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'd say its more likely that your speakers just broke in and they actually sound better. The surrounds are really stiff when they're new and they need a couple dozen hours of play time to build the flexibility they need to properly produce the sound they were designed for. This is the same reason that you shouldn't run new speakers at high volume.


Just told my dealer to change the order. No more tech package. But as a consolation prize, I added CF trim


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

*NK commission, Audi Exclusive Paint, August Delivery Estimate. *


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Zephyr007 said:


> *NK commission, Audi Exclusive Paint, August Delivery Estimate. *


Whats the 'Exclusive' Paint color!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Zephyr007 said:


> *NK commission, Audi Exclusive Paint, August Delivery Estimate. *


I have an order in with an Exclusive "paint to sample" order as well. Last update from the dealer on 4/20 was:

Order Created
04/11/2017
Factory Submitted
04/18/2017
Frozen to Changes
Production Week
Production Complete
06/09/2017 (ETA)
Ship Departure
06/21/2017 (ETA) 
Domestic Port Arrived
07/25/2017 (ETA) 
Released to Carrier
07/28/2017 (ETA)
Rail Load
Rail Unload
Truck Load
Dealer Delivery
07/17/2017 - 08/14/2017 (ETA)

Order info 

2018 RS 3 Sedan 2.5T quattro S tronic8VMRWY - $0 Legal Disclaimer
5MB - Inlays - see Order Guide for details
950 - Dynamic package
951 - Dynamic plus package
952 - Driver assistance package
PAV - Black optic package
PNK - Technology package
Q0Q0 - Audi Exclusive Color/QS - Black with Gray Stitching
•	COMM # NN****
•	VIN
•	Owning Dealer 
•	Vehicle Status Sold Order
•	Order Type SOLD - Customer Sold Order
•	Original ETA -
•	Open Campaigns No
•	Current ETA
•	Sale Reported Date
•	ETA Status -


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The 2017's are starting to show up in dealer inventories...


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> The 2017's are starting to show up in dealer inventories...


I just got residuals for the 17' showing up at my dealer:

_
for the '17's residuals will be 45% @ 15k/year 47% @ 12k/year and 48% @ 10k/year all for 36 month leases. As of right now Audi does not have the Loyalty program, and will be using standard rates_

They also said MSRP is $61,975 for Tech, Dynamic Package, and Carbon Inlays. But, they'll be charging $2,500 over MSRP...

Gonna wait for my 18'


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> I just got residuals for the 17' showing up at my dealer:
> 
> _
> for the '17's residuals will be 45% @ 15k/year 47% @ 12k/year and 48% @ 10k/year all for 36 month leases. As of right now Audi does not have the Loyalty program, and will be using standard rates_
> ...


Assuming those residuals apply to 3 or 4 year leases, they appear awfully low, indicating that Audi anticipates a huge depreciation hit on these cars. Am I missing something?


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I have an NQ number and no ETA. Did you order from an Audi sport dealer?


Sorry for the late response, yes I ordered from an Audi sport dealer.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> Sorry for the late response, yes I ordered from an Audi sport dealer.


Ditto on mine, they are not officially listed for some reason, but they are the 2nd largest Audi dealer in my part of the state. Date recently dropped from 8/3-8/28 to 7/17-8/14 a week or so ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> Assuming those residuals apply to 3 or 4 year leases, they appear awfully low, indicating that Audi anticipates a huge depreciation hit on these cars. Am I missing something?


They aren't going to depreciate that much. Audi just isn't interested in leasing a limited-run vehicle.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

With almost every new RS3 order (almost) being Nardo.. makes me start to wonder (since the Press shots are so tasty!) what exclusive Catalunya Red would look like w BO pack vs Nardo.. haven't heard of anyone ordering that color.. thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> With almost every new RS3 order (almost) being Nardo.. makes me start to wonder (since the Press shots are so tasty!) what exclusive Catalunya Red would look like w BO pack vs Nardo.. haven't heard of anyone ordering that color.. thoughts?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't personally order the car in red, but I think it looks really good. Looks good with BO or without, imo.


----------



## weaks4uce (Jul 20, 2016)

Any thoughts on the Driver Assistance package? I'd love to have the adaptive cruise control but the radar in the center of the grille kinda bothers me...










I feel like it's going to be even more noticeable with the front plate delete. Am I crazy? :screwy:


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

weaks4uce said:


> Any thoughts on the Driver Assistance package? I'd love to have the adaptive cruise control but the radar in the center of the grille kinda bothers me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good point; the radar/camera really takes away from the sleek appearance of the front grill. On a side note; our family Minivan has adaptive CC and man; it is superb, almost drives itself. I wish adaptive was standard at this price point. Also, w the package you also get that sweet Matrix LEDs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Likewise, I think the red looks good. I'm just not a red car kind of guy, hence why I went with the Ara blue.



MisterTroy said:


> I wouldn't personally order the car in red, but I think it looks really good. Looks good with BO or without, imo.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> I wish adaptive was standard at this price point. Also, w the package you also get that sweet Matrix LEDs!


Where have you seen that? I haven't seen the Matrix LEDs mentioned on any of the US documents.


----------



## ViktorVaughn (Jun 6, 2009)

Was planning on ordering one of these but after sitting in a 2017 S3 with sunroof I found I don't quite have enough headroom. To anyone on the taller side I recommend you head to a dealer and sit in one - I'm not even particularly big at 6'4"(though long in torso rather than legs).


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

ViktorVaughn said:


> Was planning on ordering one of these but after sitting in a 2017 S3 with sunroof I found I don't quite have enough headroom. To anyone on the taller side I recommend you head to a dealer and sit in one - I'm not even particularly big at 6'4"(though long in torso rather than legs).


Silly how they do that and sunroof should be optional on a RS type car. You will fit in the TTRS, that is my preferred pick.


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

Does the S3 you tried have Super Sport Seat? I thought that the RS Sport Seat and the Super Sport Seat can actually be lowered than the regular seats.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Where have you seen that? I haven't seen the Matrix LEDs mentioned on any of the US documents.



Here they call it 'High Beam Assist'. I'm 99.9% certain that's Matrix LEDs function and it was previously listed as Matrix in earlier literature...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaks4uce (Jul 20, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Here they call it 'High Beam Assist'. I'm 99.9% certain that's Matrix LEDs function and it was previously listed as Matrix in earlier literature...


I really hope that's the case... if they come with the matrix LED high beams that helps me make up my mind about keeping the driver assistance package! :thumbup:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Here they call it 'High Beam Assist'. I'm 99.9% certain that's Matrix LEDs function and it was previously listed as Matrix in earlier literature...


Do you have link to where you saw that? High Beam Assist has been around since the xenon headlight days and just switches between high and low beam based on forward-facing light sensors. Matrix LED is basically permanent high beam made up of 50ish individual LEDs that turn on and off to avoid blinding oncoming cars.

I could swear I've seen that the Matrix headlights aren't coming to the US due to regulatory issues, but if that's indeed what "High Beam Assist" is, I might have to rethink my decision not to get the driver assistance package.

EDIT: Not optimistic about Matrix LED being on our cars.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

From what I could read, they may not be the 'Matrix' technology LED headlights but still full LED headlights as these are already available on many other models.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

They aren't Matrix. The only US car currently scheduled to get Matrix is the souped-up R8 later this year. The guys at europrice are working on a retrofit for the FL S3/RS3, though; but it's not ready yet, supposedly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Do you have link to where you saw that? High Beam Assist has been around since the xenon headlight days and just switches between high and low beam based on forward-facing light sensors. Matrix LED is basically permanent high beam made up of 50ish individual LEDs that turn on and off to avoid blinding oncoming cars.
> 
> I could swear I've seen that the Matrix headlights aren't coming to the US due to regulatory issues, but if that's indeed what "High Beam Assist" is, I might have to rethink my decision not to get the driver assistance package.
> 
> EDIT: Not optimistic about Matrix LED being on our cars.


Holy Hell!! You guys are totally right. No Matrix for US markets!!  That sucks; and makes my omission of DA package... easy. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wi...s-swanky-new-headlights-arent-allowed-us/amp/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

Matrix led headlights have the dynamic turn signals in front. I would assume RS3 headlights are the same as A3/S3. 

A3/S3 FL doesn't have dynamic turn signals so no, they're not matrix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

robertsonsylee said:


> Matrix led headlights have the dynamic turn signals in front. I would assume RS3 headlights are the same as A3/S3.
> 
> A3/S3 FL doesn't have dynamic turn signals so no, they're not matrix
> 
> ...


Correct. That's part of the impetus for the retrofit from europrice (although, to me, the bigger upside will be the functionality...the dynamic turn signals will be a nice plus, though).


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

robertsonsylee said:


> Matrix led headlights have the dynamic turn signals in front. I would assume RS3 headlights are the same as A3/S3.
> 
> A3/S3 FL doesn't have dynamic turn signals so no, they're not matrix
> 
> ...


If you're thinking of retrofitting in the future if/when the Matrix retrofit headlights become available, I strongly suspect you'll need the DAP hardware to make them work properly. Just something to consider.


----------



## ViktorVaughn (Jun 6, 2009)

m3cosmos said:


> Silly how they do that and sunroof should be optional on a RS type car. You will fit in the TTRS, that is my preferred pick.


To my surprise you are correct, nearly a full extra inch. Sadly I was looking for a daily driver and the TTRS doesn't fit the bill - will likely end up in a 2018 Golf R or slicktop F80 M3. 



GreenDice said:


> Does the S3 you tried have Super Sport Seat? I thought that the RS Sport Seat and the Super Sport Seat can actually be lowered than the regular seats.


I tried both the manual adjustable sport seats and electric comfort sport seats. I was surprised again to find the electric seats do afford a bit more room up top, just not quite enough for me to be comfortable


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Checked with my dealer. I'm still just on the waitlist (NT) but I was able to add 7HE.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Checked with my dealer. I'm still just on the waitlist (NT) but I was able to add 7HE.


Where are you located? I'm in San Diego and still on the waitlist as well.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> Where are you located? I'm in San Diego and still on the waitlist as well.


I'm from Wisconsin. Order was put through at a normal dealer. We don't even have a sport dealer here. I also asked if going exclusive would ensure / speed things up. He said he thought it would make the wait even longer (seems to me like a bunch of the exclusive cars are the ones who already have an eta).


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Checked with my dealer. I'm still just on the waitlist (NT) but I was able to add 7HE.


Same for me. NQ comm, regular Audi dealer, still on wait-list but added 7HE.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Checked with my dealer. I'm still just on the waitlist (NT) but I was able to add 7HE.


I have my dealer checking "with distribution" whether moving to an exclusive color would negatively impact the dates I already have.

Like you, they originally told me it would add 1-3 months more. But yeah we've seen at least a couple exclusives already get dates.

Will update when I hear back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

Just got an RS3 Promo e-mail, noticed this:

"_A powerful symbol of progress. 
Forward-thinking innovations like the *standard Audi virtual cockpit* and Audi pre sense® basic2 technology help you wield power with intelligence._ "


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

A Leucadian said:


> Just got an RS3 Promo e-mail, noticed this:
> 
> "_A powerful symbol of progress.
> Forward-thinking innovations like the *standard Audi virtual cockpit* and Audi pre sense® basic2 technology help you wield power with intelligence._ "


Are you in the US market? Would be funny to see the order guide changed again.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Are you in the US market? Would be funny to see the order guide changed again.


Yup, e-mail came from Audi-USA


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

Weren't they saying that same thing wrt standard features at the launch in Oman? Also, how are analog gauges an option but the ridiculous moon roof is standard? :duck:


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

A Leucadian said:


> Just got an RS3 Promo e-mail, noticed this:
> 
> "_A powerful symbol of progress.
> Forward-thinking innovations like the *standard Audi virtual cockpit* and Audi pre sense basic2 technology help you wield power with intelligence._ "


 got the same one. Pre-sence standard; yes! Virtual Cockpit standard after a $3k+ donation to Audi! For some reason Audi PR is convinced we don't have to pay for VC!? On a side note; anyone see any City/Hwy/Combined fuel numbers? The numbers for the S5 Sportback are sweet.. not that it's a major issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

A Leucadian said:


> Just got an RS3 Promo e-mail, noticed this:
> 
> "_A powerful symbol of progress.
> Forward-thinking innovations like the *standard Audi virtual cockpit* and Audi pre sense® basic2 technology help you wield power with intelligence._ "


Just followed up with audi chat and learned this:


> Chris S said:
> No, the 2018 model actually has more options available (and does come standard with Audi pre sense basic). However, the virtual cockpit is not standard on either model.
> 
> Chris S said:
> If you don't mind, feel free to forward that email to [email protected] and I can forward this to the appropriate team to be corrected.


Just a typo


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Got an update from my dealer; she's being built in week 22, so in a couple weeks. Delivery in July. I can't wait to have my Noisy Cricket,

Did I understand correctlty from previous posts that we're not getting the cool sequential front turn signals?


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Grats! Last update for me was week 24 build with a delivery eta of 7/14-8/11.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Grats! Last update for me was week 24 build with a delivery eta of 7/14-8/11.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had an order in since beginning April. I called to set up an appointment to actually arrange a bill of sale and put money down. No. Not necessary my dealer tells me! 'Not even in the system yet'. 'You can, if you want come in; but not necessary now and no word on any dates.' .... really!? Wtf. Oh, he did say 'it's gonna be full MSRP! I've tried everything but you're gonna be charged full MSRP'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Got an update from my dealer; she's being built in week 22, so in a couple weeks. Delivery in July. I can't wait to have my Noisy Cricket,
> 
> Did I understand correctlty from previous posts that we're not getting the cool sequential front turn signals?


That's awesome! If that's a 2018, that's the earliest build week I've seen. Most of the ones I've seen are week 24.

You are correct about the "dynamic" turn signals. In the front, we have Full LED headlights and the turn signal "blinks" like you would normally expect. In ROW, they have Matrix LED as an option (which does all sorts of cool stuff) and the turn signals are "dynamic" (i.e. they sweep). Supposedly, europrice is working on a retrofit in order to fit Full LED headlights with the dynamic turn signals on the US car, and when it's released, I plan to replace. Also, although you didn't ask about the rear, just to round out the thought, in the rear, it sweeps like the videos, but (a) there is also a red square below the sweeping indicator that blinks simultaneously with the sweeping, and (b) the sweeping signal is red, not amber.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Got an update from my dealer; she's being built in week 22, so in a couple weeks. Delivery in July. I can't wait to have my Noisy Cricket,
> 
> Did I understand correctlty from previous posts that we're not getting the cool sequential front turn signals?


Was told last Friday mine is coming out of production soon. NH Comm series, same dealer as Maximum Effort. Ordered March 23rd. 

No deliveries will be made before July I was told, regardless.

It's Christmas soon ! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> T
> 
> You are correct about the "dynamic" turn signals. In the front, we have Full LED headlights and the turn signal "blinks" like you would normally expect.


That's a bit of a bummer. I thought it looked cool. Oh well, I still like the way the DRL LED changes color and becomes the turn signal instead of just turning off like it does now on my S4. It stands out. I always felt that the front turn signals on the B8 A/S4's were not visible enough.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> That's a bit of a bummer. I thought it looked cool. Oh well, I still like the way the DRL LED changes color and becomes the turn signal instead of just turning off like it does now on my S4. It stands out. I always felt that the front turn signals on the B8 A/S4's were not visible enough.


I'd be surprised we don't get the dynamic turn lights as a standard A4 has them.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I'd be surprised we don't get the dynamic turn lights as a standard A4 has them.


Not in the front it doesn't. It does have them (sort of) in the rear, but as indicated above, (a) there is also a red square below the sweeping indicator that blinks simultaneously with the sweeping, and (b) the sweeping signal is red, not amber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just heard back yesterday that my April order will ETA late July early August!!! Indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Did everyone that's gotten a build date recently order from an AudiSport dealer, or are regular peasant dealers getting dates now?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Did everyone that's gotten a build date recently order from an AudiSport dealer, or are regular peasant dealers getting dates now?


The latter my friend. I was also told that within a few days I will get a letter allowing me to track my vehicles progress through production. 

I'm planning on getting ceramic tint early; more importantly, getting Opti Pro application asap. Wonder if I should ask the dealership to forgo the traditional post trans-Atlantic bath for pick up and go right to the detailer? What's the traditional thoughts on this? Automatic Car wash = bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> The latter my friend. I was also told that within a few days I will get a letter allowing me to track my vehicles progress through production.



Fantastic! Hopefully my dealer has some good news for me when he gets back from vacation tomorrow!


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Fantastic! Hopefully my dealer has some good news for me when he gets back from vacation tomorrow!


My dealer also told me 'it pays to have a good salesperson as my dealership had ONE allocation' for the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

These cars seem super low production. I'm still waiting for my TTRS allocation and I was informed there weren't many in May so maybe next month my order gets picked up?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

m3cosmos said:


> These cars seem super low production. I'm still waiting for my TTRS allocation and I was informed there weren't many in May so maybe next month my order gets picked up?


Is there any word out there on low production for the RS? Is this historically accurate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Is there any word out there on low production for the RS? Is this historically accurate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they've never made that many. Previous ones that made it to the US were always "get it in the first round of orders or don't get it at all" kind of things. That situation might be changing now that they've apparently committed to giving our market real access to RS models, but likely not by much. One of the Oman press event articles had an interview with the new head of AudiSport talking about balancing the desire to grow sales with the need to maintain exclusivity, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Yeah, they've never made that many. Previous ones that made it to the US were always "get it in the first round of orders or don't get it at all" kind of things. That situation might be changing now that they've apparently committed to giving our market real access to RS models, but likely not by much. One of the Oman press event articles had an interview with the new head of AudiSport talking about balancing the desire to grow sales with the need to maintain exclusivity, but I can't find it right now.


Excellent find Irish! That's fantastic to hear!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Will this be anyone's first auto in a long time? Have't had an auto since my first car. Bit nervous about the change


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Will this be anyone's first auto in a long time? Have't had an auto since my first car. Bit nervous about the change


Right there with you. Almost 11 years since my last ride. I'm keeping her for a goto ride (long work commute) bad weather, lugging my MTB bike around. And bust out the RS3 here and there! In a bit nervous as this is the most performance I've ever dealt with! (Granted I've not even tested it! Just the S3!) Nervous about someone cracking their door into her or something similar also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> Will this be anyone's first auto in a long time? Have't had an auto since my first car. Bit nervous about the change


My GTI and 4runner are both manuals, and my primary cars have all been manuals since I started driving. I did used to drive my wife's 2007 A3 with Tiptronic a lot (she doesn't like riding in the other cars) and I hated the Tiptronic. But we traded in the A3 on a Mercedes CLA 250 4matic in December and I have to say, the DSG is my favorite thing in that car. I like it so much it convinced me that I actually wanted a DSG for my next car. That said, I will still have my GTI and 4runner for when I want to do the three pedal dance. I really have no problem going back and forth, though I stomp my left foot at least a few times when getting in the Benz.


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I currently have a 2015 Golf R but I'm considering the RS3 since it basically comes out of the box with the power I would like my R to have, as well as a nicer interior, sunroof and the Audi name.. For those that are in similar situations, do you think it is worth it to get the RS3 versus just modding my 2015 low mile (17k) R? 

Also, I saw a lot of pictures and videos and the Red RS3 that I saw had an all black front grill, black mirrors, black window trim, and even the surround for the "quattro" logo on the front bottom grill was black.. Is this now how ours are in the US? Would I need to order all of those parts from another country to get them black? I'm not a big fan of all of that chrome so was just curious.. maybe there is a blackout package for more money? Does anyone have a list of all of the packages I can get in the RS3? And finally, what seats sit the lowest for the RS3 since I am 6'3"?

Thank you all kindly! :thumbup:


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Will this be anyone's first auto in a long time? Have't had an auto since my first car. Bit nervous about the change


The wife's Golf R is a DSG. It's what convinced me that I'd be fine giving up a manual.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

STI2GolfR said:


> Hey guys, I currently have a 2015 Golf R but I'm considering the RS3 since it basically comes out of the box with the power I would like my R to have, as well as a nicer interior, sunroof and the Audi name.. For those that are in similar situations, do you think it is worth it to get the RS3 versus just modding my 2015 low mile (17k) R?
> 
> Also, I saw a lot of pictures and videos and the Red RS3 that I saw had an all black front grill, black mirrors, black window trim, and even the surround for the "quattro" logo on the front bottom grill was black.. Is this now how ours are in the US? Would I need to order all of those parts from another country to get them black? I'm not a big fan of all of that chrome so was just curious.. maybe there is a blackout package for more money? Does anyone have a list of all of the packages I can get in the RS3? And finally, what seats sit the lowest for the RS3 since I am 6'3"?
> 
> Thank you all kindly! :thumbup:


When you order the car add the "Black Optics Package" and you'll be good to go.

Plus the 5 cylinder will sound way better than the modded 4 cylinder


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Will this be anyone's first auto in a long time? Have't had an auto since my first car. Bit nervous about the change


My first car was also the last auto I had. It was a 1996 Dodge Neon with a 3 speed and several dozen horsepower. In the almost 10 years, 2 cars, and about a quarter million miles on the road since the Neon decided to launch a spark plug out of the engine hard enough to dent the hood, having a manual was my litmus test for even being interested in a car. I was always intrigued by the DSG because I'm a huge nerd about manufacturing and efficiency but I was always unimpressed with the ones I drove. Driving in manual mode the upshifts were always fantastic, but the downshifts drove me nuts. Instead of happening when you hit the paddle, the car would sit and think for a while then do it. Sure, the shift itself was only .02 seconds, but it took a full second for it to decide to shift. I could downshift quicker in a manual, so what was the point?

My opinion changed when I made friends with a guy with a Mk7 R w/ DSG and TCU tune. The tune eliminates that stupid downshift delay and will instantly pop you down to the next gear as long as you won't exceed the rev limit by doing so. That transmission was tons of fun, and I wouldn't miss my stick driving it every day. Driving in manual mode I still feel connected and in full control of the car like I do with a manual, its just a different motion and its less of a pain in traffic. The DSG software in RS cars has always been set up much more aggressively than the rest of the VAG line, and they've never had that stupid downshift delay. Some tuners are so happy with the default RS software that they haven't bothered to develop a flash for the box in our cars.

So I'd recommend seeing you can drive a RS car with a DSG or a regular VAG car with a tuned DSG and see if you're still nervous then. Doing that really put my mind at ease.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

STI2GolfR said:


> Hey guys, I currently have a 2015 Golf R but I'm considering the RS3 since it basically comes out of the box with the power I would like my R to have, as well as a nicer interior, sunroof and the Audi name.. For those that are in similar situations, do you think it is worth it to get the RS3 versus just modding my 2015 low mile (17k) R?


The bigger RS3 engine will have better area under the curve than a stage 2 golf R engine that makes roughly the same peak power. Since you're open to tuning, go back a couple pages in this thread and check out post #555. There's already a tuner getting Stage 3+ golf R power out of the 2.5 with software only, not even a downpipe or intake. A Golf R with Stage3+ and supporting mods is going to cost pretty much the same as an RS3 and flash. And if you really want to go nuts, the last generation of the 2.5 had turbo kits available for anywhere between 600 and 1000 horsepower. In a year or two you'll probably be seeing that for the new gen, too.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The bigger RS3 engine will have better area under the curve than a stage 2 golf R engine that makes roughly the same peak power. Since you're open to tuning, go back a couple pages in this thread and check out post #555. There's already a tuner getting Stage 3+ golf R power out of the 2.5 with software only, not even a downpipe or intake. A Golf R with Stage3+ and supporting mods is going to cost pretty much the same as an RS3 and flash. And if you really want to go nuts, the last generation of the 2.5 had turbo kits available for anywhere between 600 and 1000 horsepower. In a year or two you'll probably be seeing that for the new gen, too.


Another big reason I'm making the change from an R. My built mk6 was a headache for not all that much performance. MK7 is a lot more impressive, but if we should expect 10's stock turbo on the RS3... Kinda hard to justify what it would take to get into 10's with the R. If I'm going to get myself into something like that again, might as well start with a platform that will be bonkers if I end up doing that. Plus...I've never had a car that can run 10's. Maybe a tune/dp will end up being enough. That would be nice. As would having a car with an engine that doesn't sound like a turd. 

My first car was also a first gen neon  A green one:beer:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> My first car was also a first gen neon  A green one:beer:


Mine was green too! Did yours also shoot birdseed out of the air vents if you turned the fan above 3 clicks?

Its kind of crazy to think that our new cars can do a quarter mile faster than our first cars could do 0-60.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

MisterTroy said:


> Another big reason I'm making the change from an R. My built mk6 was a headache for not all that much performance. MK7 is a lot more impressive, but if we should expect 10's stock turbo on the RS3... Kinda hard to justify what it would take to get into 10's with the R. If I'm going to get myself into something like that again, might as well start with a platform that will be bonkers if I end up doing that. Plus...I've never had a car that can run 10's. Maybe a tune/dp will end up being enough. That would be nice. As would having a car with an engine that doesn't sound like a turd.


This very, very closely resembles my rationale for going straight to a RS3. Start bigger, end up bonkers... after the warranty period. :-D


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

Drof said:


> When you order the car add the "Black Optics Package" and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Plus the 5 cylinder will sound way better than the modded 4 cylinder


I now see the Black Optics package for the 2018 model. The dealer was offering me the 2017 and it came with a standard list of options that you still have to pay for. I was excited to be able to get one soon but definitely cannot go without getting the black optics. The aluminum finishes on the car instead of black just stands out like a sore thumb to me and would cost way too much to do in black after the fact so I have to wait for the 2018. Now I am going to have to wait until probably September/October if I order the 2018 now versus July with the 2017 but it will be worth it for that package alone.

I agree with you... for some reason the Golf R just sounds like a pissed off Honda and then the DSG farts are kind of ricey sounding.



The Wiry Irishman said:


> The bigger RS3 engine will have better area under the curve than a stage 2 golf R engine that makes roughly the same peak power. Since you're open to tuning, go back a couple pages in this thread and check out post #555. There's already a tuner getting Stage 3+ golf R power out of the 2.5 with software only, not even a downpipe or intake. A Golf R with Stage3+ and supporting mods is going to cost pretty much the same as an RS3 and flash. And if you really want to go nuts, the last generation of the 2.5 had turbo kits available for anywhere between 600 and 1000 horsepower. In a year or two you'll probably be seeing that for the new gen, too.


I appreciate this but I'm not going to mod this car until maybe the warranty is up.. I will be very happy with 400hp and 300+ tq. I actually don't track or anything.. I just like a fun daily driver and have always dreamed of getting a high end Audi. I just can't decide if I want to lease it or purchase it. I have purchased every car so far but I always end up breaking even or losing some money.. I guess a lease would be losing money if I decide to keep it anyways, right? But wouldn't the lease be cheaper monthly than a finance on a car like this since it is ~60k with options? 



MisterTroy said:


> Another big reason I'm making the change from an R. My built mk6 was a headache for not all that much performance. MK7 is a lot more impressive, but if we should expect 10's stock turbo on the RS3... Kinda hard to justify what it would take to get into 10's with the R. If I'm going to get myself into something like that again, might as well start with a platform that will be bonkers if I end up doing that. Plus...I've never had a car that can run 10's. Maybe a tune/dp will end up being enough. That would be nice. As would having a car with an engine that doesn't sound like a turd.
> 
> My first car was also a first gen neon  A green one:beer:


This definitely sounds like the car for you then lol. MY first car was a black civic si 2000 that sound like pure garbage lol.. with a big fart can on the back and a Skyline bodykit, haha. I bought it because I loved the ricey chrome wheels on it. It would be nice to have a car with the RS3 that A) doesn't sound like a honda and B) has potential of 10's for when the warranty expires.. who knows if I will actually mod it that much though lol.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Some new pictures of a Daytona Gray / Alu-Optic in Dubai (good closeup of brakes / wheels too)
http://imgur.com/a/PCctw


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm surprised - the titanium wheels look a lot better than the the black optics ones.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing, @iliveoncaffiene


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Also, a dyno video + some numbers for a new RS3 sedan 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUvPtp1B0hU/

TL;DR:


> Stock+filtro @knfilters : 372whp & 382wtq
> GTT stage 1: 411whp & 411wtq (estimate ~470 hp at crank)


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Some new pictures of a Daytona Gray / Alu-Optic in Dubai (good closeup of brakes / wheels too)
> http://imgur.com/a/PCctw


Actually, not as bad as I thought it would look w/ the Alu-Optic. There's three dealers who are getting the 17' RS3's in San Diego in the next couple weeks, and they're all this identical spec.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone know if all the 2017 launch editions are going to have the red stitching? My dealer hasn't showed me the build sheet for my black on black so I don't actually know what I'm getting. I'll be happy either way, but my wife asked yesterday if it would be red and seemed nonplused when I told her I thought it would be gray.


----------



## IceAero (May 13, 2008)

gti sean said:


> Anyone know if all the 2017 launch editions are going to have the red stitching? My dealer hasn't showed me the build sheet for my black on black so I don't actually know what I'm getting. I'll be happy either way, but my wife asked yesterday if it would be red and seemed nonplused when I told her I thought it would be gray.


Mine has grey stitching, as indicated by the the interior code "UB".


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

gti sean said:


> Anyone know if all the 2017 launch editions are going to have the red stitching? My dealer hasn't showed me the build sheet for my black on black so I don't actually know what I'm getting. I'll be happy either way, but my wife asked yesterday if it would be red and seemed nonplused when I told her I thought it would be gray.


Hey I was told they would all be Gray. 

*On another note... I just put in my order for my Nardo Gray Blackout 2018 RS3!!!! I'll keep everyone updated along the line... It sounds like it should be ready between October and December. *


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

To me the Silver optics look terrible, especially from the rear. It really upsets the lines of the car. Black optics are the only way to go.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

NZ has a car configurator up: http://configurator.audi.com/acc/carline-accw-nzl-eng.view?msk=1
At best you can see the gray stitching on interior, and the color options / aluminum trim (go to *5 Equipment*, *>Exterior*, choose either *Gloss black styling package* or *Matt aluminium styling package...*)

You can also see aluminium (non-dynamic) vs. titanium (dynamic package) wheels as well. (+ rotors which NZ can get )


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Anyone got any luck finding OEM wheel specs? Especially offset.

Thanks ! :beer:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Big thanks to iliveoncaffeine for all the RS3 internet finds. I haven't seen anything new in weeks, and I can only read so many rehashes of the Oman event. I loved the pictures you posted so much I had my dealer switch my order to Daytona Gray today.

Still no build date though.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Anyone got any luck finding OEM wheel specs? Especially offset.
> 
> Thanks ! :beer:



I saw someone on Facebook claimed that it was 8.5" ET46 front and 8" ET42 rear. Someone also got access to a wheel list with offsets but I'm having trouble tracking it down. Hate to just give random "internet" info but I'll see if I can track down some hard evidence :thumbup:


----------



## HB32 (Dec 15, 2013)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> To me the Silver optics look terrible, especially from the rear. It really upsets the lines of the car. Black optics are the only way to go.


Totally agree the rear is too much ruins the clean lines



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> To me the Silver optics look terrible, especially from the rear. It really upsets the lines of the car. Black optics are the only way to go.


And some people don't want a drab car. Personal taste is exactly that; personal. But thank you for taking the time to post that you think the car I'm getting in mid-July looks terrible.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> I saw someone on Facebook claimed that it was 8.5" ET46 front and 8" ET42 rear. Someone also got access to a wheel list with offsets but I'm having trouble tracking it down. Hate to just give random "internet" info but I'll see if I can track down some hard evidence :thumbup:


That was me. Here is the wheel info:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> That was me. Here is the wheel info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes nice find! I assume that if you get the non staggered setup you would get the 8" with the 42ET instead of the ET49 which the S3 has now?


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

The anticipation is killing me... haha.. I have never waited this long for anything so it's going to take some getting used to. Maybe once there is a build date and I see progress then I will chill out a bit. Does anyone know if the rear view mirror will have a homelink option for my garage door opener? My golf R doesn't so maybe the RS3 won't as well.. What about a spare tire kit? Again, the R doesn't have it either and I had to add it separately.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

-LoneStar- said:


> Yes nice find! I assume that if you get the non staggered setup you would get the 8" with the 42ET instead of the ET49 which the S3 has now?


Crap ! Does this mean that even on a square (standard) setup we can't rotate wheels from front to back !? Don't recognize the wheel codes but maybe the standard setup is the one with the 42 offset all around with the LD8.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> Yes nice find! I assume that if you get the non staggered setup you would get the 8" with the 42ET instead of the ET49 which the S3 has now?


I don't know why there are two offsets for the square setup (42 and 49) and two offset sets for the staggered setup (42/46 and 49/53), but if I were a betting man, I would say one of those is for the sportback and the other is for the sedan.

I do know, however, that the RS3 sedan that was delivered in NZ (that that guy on the other forum test drove and posted all the info for), was a sedan wit the black blade wheels, and I know that the part numbers for those wheels (he provided the VIN and I had my dealer look them up) were 8V0 601 025 EP & 8V0 601 025 EL, so UJ2/K80 is the black blades and the 42/46 offset seems to be the sedan. So, if I'm right about the above (one set for sportsback and one set for sedan), then it would make sense for the square setup on the sedan to be et42.

I also know that 8AU is the titanium paint code, and the third option is not bi-color (so, I suspect LD8 is the silver).

So, although not an exact science and not 100% sure, here's what I think is the case based on a bit of deduction:

8AU/K80 = Titanium bi-color blades
UJ2/K80 = Black bi-color blades
LD8 = Silver single-color blades

Sedan Offsets:
Square: 8.0" et42
Staggered: 8.5" et46 (front) and 8.0" et42 (rear)

Sportsback Offsets:
Square: 8.0" et49
Staggered: 8.5" et53 (front) and 8.0" et49 (rear)


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Crap ! Does this mean that even on a square (standard) setup we can't rotate wheels from front to back !? Don't recognize the wheel codes but maybe the standard setup is the one with the 42 offset all around with the LD8.


See above post where I flesh out a little better what I think all of the different wheels are for, but short answer, no. I think one of those offsets is for the SB and the other is for the sedan. If you get a square setup, all 4 wheels should be identical.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> See above post where I flesh out a little better what I think all of the different wheels are for, but short answer, no. I think one of those offsets is for the SB and the other is for the sedan. If you get a square setup, all 4 wheels should be identical.


Thanks for the info ! :thumbup:


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

What are your guys thoughts on using this car as a winter car as well with it being able to transfer 100% to the rear tires? Would it be fine to just use the stock 19's on a set of winter tires? I don't know a lot about the AWD system but my golf R was decent in the snow but it was FWD bias unlike this car.. Do you think it would be fine in the snow?

Thanks


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Crap ! Does this mean that even on a square (standard) setup we can't rotate wheels from front to back !? Don't recognize the wheel codes but maybe the standard setup is the one with the 42 offset all around with the LD8.


You should still be able to, you'd just need a small spacer when using the rear tires on the front. The reason for the offset difference is clearance for the enormous front calipers.



STI2GolfR said:


> What are your guys thoughts on using this car as a winter car as well with it being able to transfer 100% to the rear tires? Would it be fine to just use the stock 19's on a set of winter tires? I don't know a lot about the AWD system but my golf R was decent in the snow but it was FWD bias unlike this car.. Do you think it would be fine in the snow?
> 
> Thanks


The 100% power to the rear claim is a bit of a misnomer. It's not like it can disengage the front wheels or anything. The 100% claim comes from the idea that if the front wheels were too lose all traction somehow and just spin, but the rears maintain traction, technically 100% of the power is technically applied at the rear even though both sets of wheels are spinning at more or less the same rate. It's technically true based on how the mathematical formula works, but is not what people think when they hear 100% power to the rear. Kind of shady on Audi's part. You could say the same about your golf R, too. The RS3 system is essentially the exact same thing with better software. 

Even it it was RWD only, modern tires, traction control, and the like make it pretty easy to drive anything safely on snow and ice. We don't really have real winter where we live anyway. I can tell you I'll be using mine year-round, and driving it to michigan for family Christmas and not even think twice about it.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

STI2GolfR said:


> The anticipation is killing me... haha.. I have never waited this long for anything so it's going to take some getting used to. Maybe once there is a build date and I see progress then I will chill out a bit. Does anyone know if the rear view mirror will have a homelink option for my garage door opener? My golf R doesn't so maybe the RS3 won't as well.. What about a spare tire kit? Again, the R doesn't have it either and I had to add it separately.


You definitely aren't the only one


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> You should still be able to, you'd just need a small spacer when using the rear tires on the front. The reason for the offset difference is clearance for the enormous front calipers.


I'm with Matt here in thinking offset is the same on all corners in a square setup. The chart above does not mention "front" and "rear" in the different offset for the square setup. On all the staggered setup, the smaller offset is for the rear (second line) and on the square setup it's on the first line which has a smaller number (?).

I believe the difference in offset on the staggered setup is therefore to accommodate a larger wheel, not for the brakes themselves.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

STI2GolfR said:


> What are your guys thoughts on using this car as a winter car as well with it being able to transfer 100% to the rear tires? Would it be fine to just use the stock 19's on a set of winter tires? I don't know a lot about the AWD system but my golf R was decent in the snow but it was FWD bias unlike this car.. Do you think it would be fine in the snow?
> 
> Thanks


I sure hope so because I'm driving it year-round and, as you describe, am gonna use the stock wheels (with Pilot Alpin PA4 tires) as my winter setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I'm with Matt here in thinking offset is the same on all corners in a square setup. The chart above does not mention "front" and "rear" in the different offset for the square setup. On all the staggered setup, the smaller offset is for the rear (second line) and on the square setup it's on the first line which has a smaller number (?).
> 
> I believe the difference in offset on the staggered setup is therefore to accommodate a larger wheel, not for the brakes themselves.


I think I'm correct in the difference being sedan vs sportsback, but don't conclude that based on the chart. I personally made the chart from info secured from a guy with access to Audi's parts system (which presented the info in a dizzyingly confusing manner, and hence, the chart). 

Here is the source info: 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> I think I'm correct in the difference being sedan vs sportsback, but don't conclude that based on the chart. I personally made the chart from info secured from a guy with access to Audi's parts system (which presented the info in a dizzyingly confusing manner, and hence, the chart).


Nice chart then ! :laugh:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Nice chart then ! :laugh:


Ha! Yeah, well, the screenshots of the parts list was giving me a migraine trying to figure out what was what, so I had to take a minute and organize it in a little more digestible format. That spreadsheet was the result. It is handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I'm with Matt here in thinking offset is the same on all corners in a square setup. The chart above does not mention "front" and "rear" in the different offset for the square setup. On all the staggered setup, the smaller offset is for the rear (second line) and on the square setup it's on the first line which has a smaller number (?).
> 
> I believe the difference in offset on the staggered setup is therefore to accommodate a larger wheel, not for the brakes themselves.


You guys are right. I got super confused and read everything wrong. If you go aftermarket with square 8.5", you'll need those front pacers though.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Should we be expecting more orders to get updated next week since Thursday is the 15th?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> You guys are right. I got super confused and read everything wrong. If you go aftermarket with square 8.5", you'll need those front pacers though.


Are you saying you need spacers for the sake of brake clearance or to try and mimic what the stock staggered wheels did which made for a wider front track which I assume helps with handling and rotation? 

If its for the latter reason, then I think a square 8.5" would be just fine of course depending on offset. If you went with something non aggressive like a ET42 then the front would only extend out 4mm more and the rear would extend out 6mm more. You wouldn't accomplish the wider track up front but not sure how adversely the handling would be compromised (probably close to zero). Only reason I say this is that people who purchases spaces for our car usually add a thicker spacer to the rear anyway to complete the "flush" look. This effectively reduces the front track vs rear and I don't recall them complaining about handling.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> Are you saying you need spacers for the sake of brake clearance or to try and mimic what the stock staggered wheels did which made for a wider front track which I assume helps with handling and rotation?
> 
> If its for the latter reason, then I think a square 8.5" would be just fine of course depending on offset. If you went with something non aggressive like a ET42 then the front would only extend out 4mm more and the rear would extend out 6mm more. You wouldn't accomplish the wider track up front but not sure how adversely the handling would be compromised (probably close to zero). Only reason I say this is that people who purchases spaces for our car usually add a thicker spacer to the rear anyway to complete the "flush" look. This effectively reduces the front track vs rear and I don't recall them complaining about handling.


It's to ensure clearance between the caliper and the back of the spokes.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Subject to a couple of cars being released so I can confirm the distance between the wheel face and the fender, I'm pretty sure I'm going with a 19x8.5 et38 all the way around (although maintaining the staggered rubber). This will mean +8mm poke in the front (which should still be 5mm or so w/in the fender from what I can tell so far) and +10.4mm poke in the rear (which should be 8mm or so w/in the fender). The wrinkle here is that because it's going from an 8" wheel to an 8.5" wheel in the back, I'm also +2.3mm closer to the strut. Assuming the wheelface-to-fender distance works out like I think it's going to and I go that route, should I be worried about that +2.3MM in the back such that I should plan on spacers to deal with it (which I was hoping to avoid) or just leave it alone?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Subject to a couple of cars being released so I can confirm the distance between the wheel face and the fender, I'm pretty sure I'm going with a 19x8.5 et38 all the way around (although maintaining the staggered rubber). This will mean +8mm poke in the front (which should still be 5mm or so w/in the fender from what I can tell so far) and +10.4mm poke in the rear (which should be 8mm or so w/in the fender). The wrinkle here is that because it's going from an 8" wheel to an 8.5" wheel in the back, I'm also +2.3mm closer to the strut. Assuming the wheelface-to-fender distance works out like I think it's going to and I go that route, should I be worried about that +2.3MM in the back such that I should plan on spacers to deal with it (which I was hoping to avoid) or just leave it alone?












This guy is on BBS RS-GT that are 19x9.5 ET38. I believe this is about how aggressive you can get without running into rubbing. He's running on 245 tires too. I think you would be more then ok running those specs you want.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Subject to a couple of cars being released so I can confirm the distance between the wheel face and the fender, I'm pretty sure I'm going with a 19x8.5 et38 all the way around (although maintaining the staggered rubber). This will mean +8mm poke in the front (which should still be 5mm or so w/in the fender from what I can tell so far) and +10.4mm poke in the rear (which should be 8mm or so w/in the fender). The wrinkle here is that because it's going from an 8" wheel to an 8.5" wheel in the back, I'm also +2.3mm closer to the strut. Assuming the wheelface-to-fender distance works out like I think it's going to and I go that route, should I be worried about that +2.3MM in the back such that I should plan on spacers to deal with it (which I was hoping to avoid) or just leave it alone?


Well you got me worried here...
The wheels I was almost ready to pull the trigger on are 19x8.5 ET47 That means 11.4mm closer to the struts. I know I will need a 3mm up front for a minimal spoke clearance but that is still 8.3mm closer to the strut. If you are worried with 2.3mm, then I am very worried. Not too thrilled about running spacers on all wheels, even if they are 3-4mm.

On a different note, got my VIN# and an ETA of July 17 !


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Well you got me worried here...
> The wheels I was almost ready to pull the trigger on are 19x8.5 ET47 That means 11.4mm closer to the struts. I know I will need a 3mm up front for a minimal spoke clearance but that is still 8.3mm closer to the strut. If you are worried with 2.3mm, then I am very worried. Not too thrilled about running spacers on all wheels, even if they are 3-4mm.
> 
> On a different note, got my VIN# and an ETA of July 17 !


That's HRE's recommended fitment, so it's not likely they'd be telling people that if that offset posed any real risk of bashing into the struts in back.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's HRE's recommended fitment, so it's not likely they'd be telling people that if that offset posed any real risk of bashing into the struts in back.


Do they have all the info for the RS3 sedan? Maybe I should just give them a ring quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's HRE's recommended fitment, so it's not likely they'd be telling people that if that offset posed any real risk of bashing into the struts in back.


Good point but that was for the previous RS3; not sure how much the setup is different on the MQB and Sedan as well.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

mattvandyk said:


> Do they have all the info for the RS3 sedan? Maybe I should just give them a ring quick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a good question! Unless they have one of their Euro vendors email them some scans or measurements my guess is not yet since no RS3's have arrived state side yet.

If they don't have any yet, my guess is once Audi San Diego gets some RS3's in they will have one sent for scanning


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Drof said:


> This is a good question! Unless they have one of their Euro vendors email them some scans or measurements my guess is not yet since no RS3's have arrived state side yet.
> 
> If they don't have any yet, my guess is once Audi San Diego gets some RS3's in they will have one sent for scanning


They have been quoted as stating that they are waiting for a car to arrive stateside to get final measurements as the fenders are quite different from the RS3 Sportback.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

*Why do smaller markets get more options?*

Why is Audi offering more options to smaller markets? 










I'm not ordering till these black blade wheels are available, in the US. My local salesman seems to think they will be available to order as Audi Sport accessories. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Bagrah01 said:


> Why is Audi offering more options to smaller markets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada got them right away. Doubt we'll get them. Are you in the S3/RS3 Facebook group? Someone posted pics with the RS5(?) version of these wheels. They looks really good with the extra concave.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

Bagrah01 said:


> Why is Audi offering more options to smaller markets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Rotors


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

MisterTroy said:


> Canada got them right away. Doubt we'll get them. Are you in the S3/RS3 Facebook group? Someone posted pics with the RS5(?) version of these wheels. They looks really good with the extra concave.


No, I'm not on Facebook, and you definitely hit the nail on the head. Audi's recent wheel designs have become so one dimensional and flat. See again Canada's 20' wheel option for the Q5 vs US version. Why? I like the black optic blade wheels, but I love these black rotors, and if I am dropping this much coin, I want to love it, and I think the RS3 needs something aggressive since when didn't get blistered wheel arches. Is there anyway you can post a picture of that RS5?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Bagrah01 said:


> No, I'm not on Facebook, and you definitely hit the nail on the head. Audi's recent wheel designs have become so one dimensional and flat. See again Canada's 20' wheel option for the Q5 vs US version. Why? I like the black optic blade wheels, but I love these black rotors, and if I am dropping this much coin, I want to love it, and I think the RS3 needs something aggressive since when didn't get blistered wheel arches. Is there anyway you can post a picture of that RS5?












Looks good to me at least  *I think they are RS5 wheels. They could be S5 / something else tho.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Bagrah01 said:


> No, I'm not on Facebook, and you definitely hit the nail on the head. Audi's recent wheel designs have become so one dimensional and flat. See again Canada's 20' wheel option for the Q5 vs US version. Why? I like the black optic blade wheels, but I love these black rotors, and if I am dropping this much coin, I want to love it, and I think the RS3 needs something aggressive since when didn't get blistered wheel arches. Is there anyway you can post a picture of that RS5?


It's Mops. If you look in the Aggressive Wheel Thread, you'll see several pictures there. Only problem with that is that it pokes a bit in the front and we don't know how different the dimensions are going to be on the RS3 from the S3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Good point but that was for the previous RS3; not sure how much the setup is different on the MQB and Sedan as well.


Brakes, hubs and all that haven't changed since the iron block 8V, so caliper clearances and strut clearances are likely to be the same. Fenders will change the max wheel width or Max exterior poke, but it's not going to change anything else.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Get this...

Call my insurance company today to get a price to insure the RS3. As expected; "_sorry sir, we don't have that an RS3 in our files_". I tell her it's a new 2018 model. "_no, nothing_" "_I can make you a quote for an RS7 ?_" Bouhahahaha !:laugh:


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Did you try using one of the VINs off the 2017 RS3s on dealer websites to compare?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Get this...
> 
> Call my insurance company today to get a price to insure the RS3. As expected; "_sorry sir, we don't have that an RS3 in our files_". I tell her it's a new 2018 model. "_no, nothing_" "_I can make you a quote for an RS7 ?_" Bouhahahaha !:laugh:


That's funny. I went through the same scenario with USAA and they had no clue. Hopefully the insurance actuary will ignore the RS and consider this just an AWD sedan. My RS3 born on date is the same as my birthday!!!!! So cool. Expecting port early August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

defau1t said:


> Did you try using one of the VINs off the 2017 RS3s on dealer websites to compare?


I gave them my own VIN but they still need to do some searching and they will call me back.


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Bagrah01 said:


> Why is Audi offering more options to smaller markets?


Because we're the country that handed VAG their asses with the emissions scandal and cost them almost $20 billion. Payback time. :wave:


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Get this...
> 
> Call my insurance company today to get a price to insure the RS3. As expected; "_sorry sir, we don't have that an RS3 in our files_". I tell her it's a new 2018 model. "_no, nothing_" "_I can make you a quote for an RS7 ?_" Bouhahahaha !:laugh:


Received my RS3 insurance quote today. Not bad at all; only 25% higher than my current insurance for my 2008 R32 and that includes a full value on a replacement car which I don't have anymore on the VW.

Happy camper here !


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

And now you can build it......

https://www.audiusa.com/models/audi...#8VMRWY_A_0-50378_A_2018/8VMRWY0_2018|T3T3|UB


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Received my RS3 insurance quote today. Not bad at all; only 25% higher than my current insurance for my 2008 R32 and that includes a full value on a replacement car which I don't have anymore on the VW.
> 
> Happy camper here !


Great news! I tried putting one of the RS3 '17 VINs in my GEICO app but it didn't recognize it. Not a big deal since my car won't be here for several months still.I only pay like $70 a month for full coverage on my '15 Golf R so it shouldn't be as drastic of a price increase for me, as it is for you I would assume at least.


----------



## sal85012 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Next Week Delivery*

I have my name on a 2017 dealer allocation that is supposed to be here on 6/21. 

Hoping I don't regret not waiting for the Black Optics package.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

My order finally moved to factory. ETA is 09/07 - 10/05. YES!!!!:beer:


----------



## IceAero (May 13, 2008)

sal85012 said:


> I have my name on a 2017 dealer allocation that is supposed to be here on 6/21.
> 
> Hoping I don't regret not waiting for the Black Optics package.


You won't! What color?

And your dealer confirmed a 6/21 delivery to you? Or that it will arrive in port that day?


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

As a note for those waiting on information on their 2018 orders - your dealer/salesperson should now be able to sign you up for the "Owner in Waiting" program (they should know what this is) which will automatically send you e-mails from Audi as your order moves along.
Source: I just got signed up and received an e-mail from it.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

Got my build confirmation and request for deposit from my dealer today. But, they're asking for a 2k deposit, does that seem steep to anyone?


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

A Leucadian said:


> Got my build confirmation and request for deposit from my dealer today. But, they're asking for a 2k deposit, does that seem steep to anyone?


While yes that seems like a lot (both times I've made a deposit it was $1k), it's completely up to the dealer and is completely arbitrary - i.e. they can ask for whatever they want.
Try to bargain, say "$2k is fine if I can get it in writing that it's refundable, otherwise $1k".

You should always ask for a confirmation in writing that it is refundable, but this is easier said than done.


----------



## A Leucadian (Mar 8, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> While yes that seems like a lot (both times I've made a deposit it was $1k), it's completely up to the dealer and is completely arbitrary - i.e. they can ask for whatever they want.
> Try to bargain, say "$2k is fine if I can get it in writing that it's refundable, otherwise $1k".
> 
> You should always ask for a confirmation in writing that it is refundable, but this is easier said than done.


I'm in California, so by law, the deposit is refundable. It still goes towards the purchase price of the car, it just seemed high based on what I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I was watching this video on Youtube yesterday (link below) where people from Audi were explaining some of the RS specific virtual cockpit features. One of them was a setting where you have a large tach in the center, and as you approach redline yellow bars pop up at the 5000 rpm mark and then the whole tach starts flashing red as you get to redline.

It got me to thinking the car does not automatically shift at redline in manual mode? In the wife's Golf R, the DSG will automatically shift when you hit redline. Also, anybody know if the RS3s have a kickdown switch?

Finally, I thought I had read these cars had a 7200 RPM redline, but from the video it appears to be 6700 rpm. 

https://youtu.be/oQuIrRPU7h4


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was watching this video on Youtube yesterday (link below) where people from Audi were explaining some of the RS specific virtual cockpit features. One of them was a setting where you have a large tach in the center, and as your approach redline yellow bars pop up at the 5000 rpm mark and then the whole tach starts flashing red as you get to redline.
> 
> It got me to thinking the car does not automatically shift at redline in manual mode? In the wife's Golf R, the DSG will automatically shift when you hit redline. Also, anybody know if the RS3s have a kickdown switch?
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaamned that was EXHILARATING!!!! I don't know if I was more excited with the RS specific mods on the VC or that the trans will truly hold redline!? ... or ..... just listening to the in-cabin sound of pure FIVE POT FURY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was watching this video on Youtube yesterday (link below) where people from Audi were explaining some of the RS specific virtual cockpit features. One of them was a setting where you have a large tach in the center, and as your approach redline yellow bars pop up at the 5000 rpm mark and then the whole tach starts flashing red as you get to redline.
> 
> It got me to thinking the car does not automatically shift at redline in manual mode? In the wife's Golf R, the DSG will automatically shift when you hit redline. Also, anybody know if the RS3s have a kickdown switch?
> 
> ...


If Audi lists power till 7000 rpm, I doubt the redline is 6700. I hope it is not. Either way, I'm sure a tune will up it to 7200 if it isn't stock.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

In the past, RS DSG/ECU software has been very similar to tuned TCUs on lower model cars. They have what APR calls a "Motorsport limiter" where you bounce at the redline instead of getting a fuel cut, there's not the huge artificial delay when downshifting in manual mode, and it doesn't still act like an automatic when you have it in manual. Thats part if the reason a lot of the major tuners never bothered to develop a flash for the DQ500.

EDIT: For whatever reason VAG likes to show the redline on the gauges as lower than it actually is. Maybe so when people are trying to shift right at the redline without taking their reaction time into account they shift at the actual redline instead of slamming into the limiter mid shift with the throttle wide open.




Maximum_Effort said:


> I was watching this video on Youtube yesterday (link below) where people from Audi were explaining some of the RS specific virtual cockpit features. One of them was a setting where you have a large tach in the center, and as you approach redline yellow bars pop up at the 5000 rpm mark and then the whole tach starts flashing red as you get to redline.
> 
> It got me to thinking the car does not automatically shift at redline in manual mode? In the wife's Golf R, the DSG will automatically shift when you hit redline. Also, anybody know if the RS3s have a kickdown switch?
> 
> ...


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

That sounds like 20-teens version of fast and furious shift lights. While cool, I imagine it will get old pretty quick. Also, I'm guessing I'm not the only person who can't remember looking at their tac instead simply listening to the motor, right?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I have to look at it in first. My car blasts through that gear so fast that by the time it sounds ready to shift the left to redline is less than the time it takes me to react and shift. I'm looking forward the the VC tach because I'll be able to pick up on the flashing in my peripheral vision so I won't actually have to take my eyes off the road.



gti sean said:


> That sounds like 20-teens version of fast and furious shift lights. While cool, I imagine it will get old pretty quick. Also, I'm guessing I'm not the only person who can't remember looking at their tac instead simply listening to the motor, right?


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I have to look at it in first. My car blasts through that gear so fast that by the time it sounds ready to shift the left to redline is less than the time it takes me to react and shift. I'm looking forward the the VC tach because I'll be able to pick up on the flashing in my peripheral vision so I won't actually have to take my eyes off the road.


Your MKVI must be much faster than my MKIV. That said, I'm looking forward to these new problems. :laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Well...they have started to arrive...this dealership has one-Nando... Glad to see this...now maybe my TTRS will be next?

https://www.facebook.com/mcgrathaudi/


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Well...they have started to arrive...this dealership has one-Nando... Glad to see this...now maybe my TTRS will be next?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mcgrathaudi/


Niiice. Calling my dealer in the morning to find out where mine is at.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

The order I placed for a 2018 on April 29th was finally pulled yesterday. No more waiting in limbo for an allocation!

I went with Ara blue, red stitching, technology, dynamic, and plate delete. Perfect IMHO


----------



## sal85012 (Sep 20, 2012)

*July delivery*

Thought my car would be ready at dealer next week, then i find out that it just hit the port yesterday smh

Dealer is telling me sometime in July


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> As a note for those waiting on information on their 2018 orders - your dealer/salesperson should now be able to sign you up for the "Owner in Waiting" program (they should know what this is) which will automatically send you e-mails from Audi as your order moves along.
> Source: I just got signed up and received an e-mail from it.


FYI - these are the 5 e-mails you get while in that program:
1.	Factory Order Confirmation Email (A) - Congratulates a customer on their custom Audi vehicle order and sets expectations for the waiting process 
2.	Vehicle Production Email (B) - Notifies the customer that their Audi has gone into production 
3.	European Port Email (C) - Announces the production of the customer’s vehicle is complete and the vehicle journey to the U.S. has begun 
4.	Audi Genuine Accessories Email (D) - Notifies a customer about adding a personal touch to their ordered vehicle with Audi Genuine Accessories designed specifically for their new Audi 
5.	U.S. Port Email (E) - Announces that their vehicle has arrived in the U.S. and thanks them for waiting; further explains that the dealer will be in contact to schedule delivery of their custom Audi


P.S. I received the first e-mail which should mean factory order!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

a2WOB16v said:


> The order I placed for a 2018 on April 29th was finally pulled yesterday. No more waiting in limbo for an allocation!
> 
> I went with Ara blue, red stitching, technology, dynamic, and plate delete. Perfect IMHO


My order was created on April 13th and hasn't been pulled yet


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Unfortunate news on my order*

Got some less than desirable news on my order yesterday. My order was placed the day it became possible and the status initially showed "Order Waitlist" then in early May it changed to "Factory" with an ETA of 08/02/2017 - 08/30/2017. But yesterday I checked on it again and it's now listed as "On Hold" with the ETA listed as October. No explanation given for the delay or the "On Hold" status. Now of course it could just as easily be changed back by Audi at some point but it's a bit of a mystery right now.

For what it's worth my car is an Audi Exclusive paint request car, but it's an Audi color not a match to sample. This may be responsible for the hold, but you'd think for an extra $4K they wouldn't want to hold those cars up.


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> My order was created on April 13th and hasn't been pulled yet


You have company. I am hoping to get my hands on mine before the snow arrives.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

GreenDice said:


> You have company. I am hoping to get my hands on mine before the snow arrives.


Did you order around the 13th too?


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Did you order around the 13th too?


Yup. Couple days later than you.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Less talk! More pictures! 

:beer:


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

Zephyr007 said:


> Got some less than desirable news on my order yesterday. My order was placed the day it became possible and the status initially showed "Order Waitlist" then in early May it changed to "Factory" with an ETA of 08/02/2017 - 08/30/2017. But yesterday I checked on it again and it's now listed as "On Hold" with the ETA listed as October. No explanation given for the delay or the "On Hold" status. Now of course it could just as easily be changed back by Audi at some point but it's a bit of a mystery right now.
> 
> For what it's worth my car is an Audi Exclusive paint request car, but it's an Audi color not a match to sample. This may be responsible for the hold, but you'd think for an extra $4K they wouldn't want to hold those cars up.


Any updates on your car?


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone actually seen a Nardo Gray colored car (S3, S5, etc) in person? How does it look? I have Nardo on order with Black Optics but have never seen in person.. It is the most appealing color to me but the more YouTube Videos I watch I like other colors too, lol.. It's hard to pick just one color. I have always wanted a White Audi with Black Optic and Black Wheels but the Nardo Gray just seems to be so unique and represents true RS to me. Thoughts? I can't wait to get mine! :thumbup:


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

STI2GolfR said:


> Has anyone actually seen a Nardo Gray colored car (S3, S5, etc) in person? How does it look? I have Nardo on order with Black Optics but have never seen in person.. It is the most appealing color to me but the more YouTube Videos I watch I like other colors too, lol.. It's hard to pick just one color. I have always wanted a White Audi with Black Optic and Black Wheels but the Nardo Gray just seems to be so unique and represents true RS to me. Thoughts? I can't wait to get mine! :thumbup:


Nardo is definitely unique, and it looks fantastic in person. Part of me really, really wanted Nardo. But I ended up going with black for a couple reasons:

I do NOT want to stand out, I actually go to great lengths to not draw attention to myself. This is doubly true when I'm behind the wheel because I have a tendency to drive excessively fast in all situations.

Longevity of Nardo. I think that initially I would be wildly in love with it, but eventually the novelty would wear off for me. All of the cars I've owned that I have kept for more than a year have been black, white or silver.

My wife doesn't like Nardo. Nuff said.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Best start to any car review ever! From Down Under...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

gti sean said:


> Nardo is definitely unique, and it looks fantastic in person. Part of me really, really wanted Nardo. But I ended up going with black for a couple reasons:
> 
> I do NOT want to stand out, I actually go to great lengths to not draw attention to myself. This is doubly true when I'm behind the wheel because I have a tendency to drive excessively fast in all situations.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this detailed reply! It definitely sounds like I made the right decision with Nardo then! My girlfriend loves it because it makes her think of Shark Week, lol! I have never sold a car for the color of it and I think the RS3 is going to be the first car that I actually keep for more than a couple of years. The only color that I have not liked having was Red and that was an EVO.


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

gti sean said:


> ......*My wife doesn't like Nardo*. Nuff said.


All the more reason to get Nardo :laugh:


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I also had a problem convincing the lady on nardo. She calls it the military ship color. She willl probably end up driving the rs3 more than me...

In the end I ordered florett silver instead and glad I did -- it seems most forum orders are Nardo. And I recently saw a florett silver s3 and really liked it. In some ways silver rs3s might be rare but they will blend in with silver a3/s3s.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

franklinplanner said:


> All the more reason to get Nardo :laugh:


Believe me, that was another check mark in Nardo's favor. Black was a concession since she only drives black cars and I don't even need a car. This is a pure mid-life crisis car with the only almost legit reason for purchase being that my current DD is 21 years old and my "fun" car is 15 years old.



defau1t said:


> I also had a problem convincing the lady on nardo. She calls it the military ship color. She willl probably end up driving the rs3 more than me...
> 
> In the end I ordered florett silver instead and glad I did -- it seems most forum orders are Nardo. And I recently saw a florett silver s3 and really liked it. In some ways silver rs3s might be rare but they will blend in with silver a3/s3s.


Silver is a fantastic color for a car, my GTI is silver. It's very easy to maintain. You're also the first person on three forums I remember seeing having order Floret Silver. Unique for the win!


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

gti sean said:


> Nardo is definitely unique, and it looks fantastic in person. Part of me really, really wanted Nardo. But I ended up going with black for a couple reasons:
> 
> I do NOT want to stand out, I actually go to great lengths to not draw attention to myself. This is doubly true when I'm behind the wheel because I have a tendency to drive excessively fast in all situations.
> 
> ...


Identical reasoning here. A good friend of mine has an RS4 in Daytona for that exact reason, and I went with Daytona as well for it's stealth factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice article from Australia today. 
https://practicalmotoring.com.au/car-reviews/2017-audi-rs-3-sedan-review/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

franklinplanner said:


> Any updates on your car?


Haven't checked back in on it honestly. The first Initial date wasn't until August anyways so I figured it won't really do much good to keep pestering the dealer for updates until at least late July. It's not as though my inquiry will have any positive effect on the situation. It it ends up being "on Hold" and the now listed October delivery is the new reality then, well then I guess that's what I'll have to live with. I really hope I have it in time for the F1 race. Last year I was parked within a mix of some truly epic supercars. P1 GTR, many other Mclarens, Avetador SV, GT3RS, Veyron, etc etc etc. Id love to get the RS3 in the mix with some of it's upscale brethren.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

All set with the dealer; trading the stock Pirelli P-Zero PZ4 (RO2) 235/35 for some Michelin Pilot Super Sport 245/35 directly on some HRE FF01 Tarmac. 
Will keep the stock wheels for my winter setup if no 18" wheels can be found to fit over the calipers.

In 24 day !


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

VR6Nikopol said:


> All set with the dealer; trading the stock Pirelli P-Zero PZ4 (RO2) 235/35 for some Michelin Pilot Super Sport 245/35 directly on some HRE FF01 Tarmac.
> Will keep the stock wheels for my winter setup if no 18" wheels can be found to fit over the calipers.
> 
> In 24 day !


Hey will the 245/35 throw off the speedometer though? I have the same wheels and I'm looking for some Michelin AS3+ All season Tires for these but they are not available any longer in 235/35/19 :/. I just don't want to throw off the speedo too much. Thanks


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

STI2GolfR said:


> Hey will the 245/35 throw off the speedometer though? I have the same wheels and I'm looking for some Michelin AS3+ All season Tires for these but they are not available any longer in 235/35/19 :/. I just don't want to throw off the speedo too much. Thanks


On average a 235/35R19 will be 25.5" in diameter (stock)
On average a 245/35R19 will be 25.8" in diameter (1.1% bigger)
On average a 255/30R19 will be 25.0" in diameter (1.8% smaller) staggered option size for front

There is a bigger difference from 235/35 to 255/30 than to 245/35. The 255 is what the front is in the stock staggered setup.
I rather have a little more rubber than less.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> On average a 235/35R19 will be 25.5" in diameter (stock)
> On average a 245/35R19 will be 25.8" in diameter (1.1% bigger)
> On average a 255/30R19 will be 25.0" in diameter (1.8% smaller) staggered option size for front
> 
> ...


I wonder why there's a difference between 235/35 and 245/35. The diameter of the tire shouldn't change any. Weird.

In any event, does anyone know whether the speedo is mated to the front axle or the rear axle? For those who might be thinking about changing tire profiles on a staggered setup but don't want to affect the speedo too much, that would make a difference.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> I wonder why there's a difference between 235/35 and 245/35. The diameter of the tire shouldn't change any. Weird.


Sidewall height is expressed as a percentage of tire width, so any change to width will also result in a change in diameter if the sidewall number stays the same.

I don't know for sure, but I would think the speed would be measuring from the front. It's just simpler to run the wire from the front to the ECU/gauge cluster rather than running it from the back.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

In my completely noob opinion; I paid for wheels (black blade) and tires (P-zero) in the Dynamic Staggered Setup. IMO; driving that rig out from arrival to winter should work just fine for my DD to work and some fun rides (and cars and coffee!!). Figure by the time I NEED new wheels and tires the templates will be out and they'll be definitive sizes for both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Sidewall height is expressed as a percentage of tire width, so any change to width will also result in a change in diameter if the sidewall number stays the same.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I would think the speed would be measuring from the front. It's just simpler to run the wire from the front to the ECU/gauge cluster rather than running it from the back.


Modern vehicles with tire pressure monitoring, traction control, stability control, AWD etc have the ability to monitor wheel speed independently at all four corners. So how Audi chooses to poll that information to render the vehicle speed is probably more complex than the old school electronic method at a single axle.


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered some 245/35/19 Michelin AS3+'s for the HRE FF01 wheels I have already. I'm going to get them mounted so I can pull the stock wheels off right away and be prepared for the winter weather with all seasons. Thanks


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

ethernaut05 said:


> In my completely noob opinion; I paid for wheels (black blade) and tires (P-zero) in the Dynamic Staggered Setup. IMO; driving that rig out from arrival to winter should work just fine for my DD to work and some fun rides (and cars and coffee!!). Figure by the time I NEED new wheels and tires the templates will be out and they'll be definitive sizes for both?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your opinion is as valid as the next one. I would have preferred to wait too but I just can't stand the stock wheels. My brother's Passat (200hp family car) came with 245 tires on it. It just doesn't make sense to me Audi equipped this 400hp car with only 235 tires stock. Also, always wanted Michelin PSS !


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Sidewall height is expressed as a percentage of tire width, so any change to width will also result in a change in diameter if the sidewall number stays the same.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I would think the speed would be measuring from the front. It's just simpler to run the wire from the front to the ECU/gauge cluster rather than running it from the back.


First part makes total sense. Had a momentary lapse of recall ("brain fart") there. Second part, I wish there was a way to confirm this one way or another. It would make this whole wheel/tire fitment thing a lot more flexible! 

BTW, it's been awhile since we've caught up. Where you at in terms of process? My car was completed on 6/13 and was originally scheduled to ship 6/26, but unfortunately, the shipping date was pushed back to 7/6, so looks like I'm going to be August (probably late August) for sure now. This. Is. Killing. Me.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

ethernaut05 said:


> In my completely noob opinion; I paid for wheels (black blade) and tires (P-zero) in the Dynamic Staggered Setup. IMO; driving that rig out from arrival to winter should work just fine for my DD to work and some fun rides (and cars and coffee!!). Figure by the time I NEED new wheels and tires the templates will be out and they'll be definitive sizes for both?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point. In my position, TireRack is, literally, on my drive home from the dealer (live in Michigan, dealer is in Indy, TireRack is basically in South Bend), so I figure to do some one-stop shopping. Get my stock summers mounted on my new CI-Rs and my new winters mounted on my stock blades right on my way home. Saves me a trip, some shipping cost, and some tax (I think).

Only wrinkle in this ointment is the need to know the distance between the wheelface and the fender so I can choose the correct offset for the CI-Rs. I picked up the returnable spacer fitment kit from ECS so that when the launch car shows up at the dealer, I can pop down there and get that all figured out (hopefully). But that would require Audi to actually deliver these launch cars! Hurry up!!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Apparently my RS3 has left for the docks and is shipping to Jacksonville FL. Found out when I went to add RS design package.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Local dealer has two inbound and already has them up on their website. One is a 2017 one is a 2018. Not sure what delivery ETA is and I'm positive they're trying to drum up some hype (to jack prices up).


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ape Factory said:


> Local dealer has two inbound and already has them up on their website. One is a 2017 one is a 2018. Not sure what delivery ETA is and I'm positive they're trying to drum up some hype (to jack prices up).


Even sold/custom orders show up on the dealer sites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> BTW, it's been awhile since we've caught up. Where you at in terms of process? My car was completed on 6/13 and was originally scheduled to ship 6/26, but unfortunately, the shipping date was pushed back to 7/6, so looks like I'm going to be August (probably late August) for sure now. This. Is. Killing. Me.


I still don't have my build date. My sales manager started pestering all the regional Audi reps and found that almost all the orders filled in my region have been from big Chicago dealers or the dealer you ordered from. Of the ones remaining, most are apparently from dealers that haven't yet put the money in to revamp their buildings to the new Audi standard. My dealer has, so there's apparently a pretty good chance I'll get pulled for a build date it mid July. Nothing garunteed though. If I do get pulled in July it will be for a September build and October delivery.

If you're going to be going to tire racks facilities and South bend, they'll be able to figure out what wheel fitments will work for you. And that will also allow them to put the data on their website so everyone else can just search by "2018 RS3" and see what fits. If you could let me know when you go so I can get in touch with them about 18x8.5 wheels that will clear the brakes and allow 4 corner fitment of 255/35 tires, that would be great.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

"My" RS3 left the factory on June 6, and is now on a ship due into Houston on July 16. Nobody knows how long it will take to process, as the dealer's single 2017 allocation has been sitting there for at least a couple of weeks. I expect that once the first ones get processed, the remainder will go more quickly. My SA believes the EPA drags their feet on processing new model VW cars because they're still unhappy with VW. I anticipate the car will arrive here by early August. I hope to test drive the 2017 model soon so I can see if I still want the car I ordered in late April.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I still don't have my build date. My sales manager started pestering all the regional Audi reps and found that almost all the orders filled in my region have been from big Chicago dealers or the dealer you ordered from. Of the ones remaining, most are apparently from dealers that haven't yet put the money in to revamp their buildings to the new Audi standard. My dealer has, so there's apparently a pretty good chance I'll get pulled for a build date it mid July. Nothing garunteed though. If I do get pulled in July it will be for a September build and October delivery.
> 
> If you're going to be going to tire racks facilities and South bend, they'll be able to figure out what wheel fitments will work for you. And that will also allow them to put the data on their website so everyone else can just search by "2018 RS3" and see what fits. If you could let me know when you go so I can get in touch with them about 18x8.5 wheels that will clear the brakes and allow 4 corner fitment of 255/35 tires, that would be great.


Bummer re the car status. Keep me updated.

Re TireRack, that's true, but I'm ordering them in advanced and shipped down to Indy so I can have them ceramic coated at the same time the car is getting done. Then, I'm going to throw them in the trunk and have the tire switcharoo done at TireRack on my way home. Part of the arrangement with TireRack was that I bring it into them for precisely the reason you're indicating. Unfortunately, unless Audi Indy is gonna let me test drive their launch car up to SB and back, the only way it works for *me* is to figure out the offset based on the launch car (hence the ECS fitment kit) then order the wheels in advance of actually showing up to TR to have them mounted.


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Bummer re the car status. Keep me updated.
> 
> Re TireRack, that's true, but I'm ordering them in advanced and shipped down to Indy so I can have them ceramic coated at the same time the car is getting done. Then, I'm going to throw them in the trunk and have the tire switcharoo done at TireRack on my way home. Part of the arrangement with TireRack was that I bring it into them for precisely the reason you're indicating. Unfortunately, unless Audi Indy is gonna let me test drive their launch car up to SB and back, the only way it works for *me* is to figure out the offset based on the launch car (hence the ECS fitment kit) then order the wheels in advance of actually showing up to TR to have them mounted.


Hey where is a good place in Indy to get wheels ceramic coated? I'm in Indy and I ordered my rs3 back in May from Audi Indianapolis as well. I have a set of HREs that I was told I should get ceramic coated since the powder coat is easily chipped. Thank you


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

STI2GolfR said:


> Hey where is a good place in Indy to get wheels ceramic coated? I'm in Indy and I ordered my rs3 back in May from Audi Indianapolis as well. I have a set of HREs that I was told I should get ceramic coated since the powder coat is easily chipped. Thank you


I'm getting mine done at All-n-1 in Greenwood. They're the only Opti-Coat installer in town and that's the ceramic coating I'm getting on the car, so going to have them do the wheels too. Darrings also does it (and they're doing my PPF and are less than a mile from the dealer), but I don't remember what ceramic they offer.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

So I haven't stopped trying to come up with the brake templates for our front wheels so I can expand my 18" winter wheel search beyond Tire Rack and companies with the size and resources of HRE. I've been able to figure out that the front calipers are from the old Brembo "G" family, and their Brembo product code is 20.7675.02, but I can't track down a clearance diagram. I can find all the current production Brembo stuff just fine, but no luck on the earlier models. Does anyone have any resources for finding info on old Brembos?


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

This is my first post, but I'd like to share some pic's in the daylight of 6 RS3's from an event I was at this week. These were all 03/17 builds.









Nardo Gray
















Daytona Gray
















Ara Blue
















Glacier White
















Mythos Black
















Catalunya Red


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

mmmpowr said:


> This is my first post, but I'd like to share some pic's in the daylight of 6 RS3's from an event I was at this week. These were all 03/17 builds.
> 
> 
> Great Pics! Unfortunately the pics didn't show up here. (I was able to just follow the links to the flickr page though.) (IE right click, open in new tab)


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

Zephyr007 said:


> Great Pics! Unfortunately the pics didn't show up here. (I was able to just follow the links to the flickr page though.) (IE right click, open in new tab)


Sorry, I tried loading them thru google photos and then flickr and they both didn't attach for some unknown reason.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

mmmpowr said:


> This is my first post, but I'd like to share some pic's in the daylight of 6 RS3's from an event I was at this week. These were all 03/17 builds.


Nice pics, thanks for sharing! Where was this? I see they all have the smaller NA style plate holders in the back.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

mmmpowr said:


> Sorry, I tried loading them thru google photos and then flickr and they both didn't attach for some unknown reason.



It might be partly due to your account being new. I'll post a link and preview then people can just follow it over to the Flickr gallery you set up. Not trying to poach your post btw, but these great pics need to be shared! LOL






Credit: Forum Member mmmpower

https://flic.kr/s/aHskYggMo5


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

gti sean said:


> Nice pics, thanks for sharing! Where was this? I see they all have the smaller NA style plate holders in the back.


Yes, these are NA certified RS3's. The event was in Michigan.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mmmpowr said:


> Sorry, I tried loading them thru google photos and then flickr and they both didn't attach for some unknown reason.


I'll re-host the two black ones for ya.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Black Optic can't come soon enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's a video clip I made of the exhaust note between standard and dynamic mode...


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

mmmpowr said:


> Here's a video clip I made of the exhaust note between standard and dynamic mode...


That exhaust note is just glorious. Might just have to disable the valve in the open position on mine or add an override switch. It would be a rare occasion when I wouldn't want to enjoy that sound!


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Zephyr007 said:


> That exhaust note is just glorious. Might just have to disable the valve in the open position on mine or add an override switch. It would be a rare occasion when I wouldn't want to enjoy that sound!


I think with individual mode you can set exhaust to Dynamic and then toggle everything else to how you like it.

I'll be putting exhaust on dynamic but suspension in comfort ... roads here suck.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mmmpowr said:


> Here's a video clip I made of the exhaust note between standard and dynamic mode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

MisterTroy said:


> Does nardo look similar to this in person?


Totally different lighting conditions, so there are subtle differences between a pic taken indoors and outdoors.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mmmpowr said:


> Totally different lighting conditions, so there are subtle differences between a pic taken indoors and outdoors.


I think that's one of the many reasons I went with Nardo. From milky silver to Battleship Gray... it changes based on the light. Verrry cool. Can't wait any damned more for my Nardo w Black Optics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm convinced that Nardo just doesn't photograph well. To me at least, it looks really bad in every picture I've seen - either like clear coat over primer or some dirty off-white. In person, though, it looks pretty good. Pictures never seem to accurately capture it.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

mcb337 said:


> Black Optic can't come soon enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mmmpowr said:


> Yes, these are NA certified RS3's. The event was in Michigan.


Very cool. Having all those color options side by side really puts things into perspective. How did you get invited to this event? What event was it exactly? 

Also I was a little nervous about the startup video. I thought for sure they toned down the sound for NA. Then Dynamic mode was switched on and all my worries went away


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> Very cool. Having all those color options side by side really puts things into perspective. How did you get invited to this event? What event was it exactly?
> 
> Also I was a little nervous about the startup video. I thought for sure they toned down the sound for NA. Then Dynamic mode was switched on and all my worries went away


It was a private Audi employee event that I worked. Though there are some public events coming up in St. Louis (7/15-16; venue unknown) and Chicago (7/22-23 at Arlington Raceway). I believe the RS3 will be available to test drive at these events, but don't hold me to it!


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mmmpowr said:


> It was a private Audi employee event that I worked. Though there are some public events coming up in St. Louis (7/15-16; venue unknown) and Chicago (7/22-23 at Arlington Raceway). I believe the RS3 will be available to test drive at these events, but don't hold me to it!


Cool man I would love to go to one of those. I always go to the drive events that GM and Ford put on. Would certainly like to try an Audi one. Have you heard of any events in the Dallas area or perhaps Austin? I believe Audi has done some stuff at COTA down in Austin before.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQ4iEWzU44

In this video 4-5 minutes in he starts talking about the exhaust, then says in Individual with Dynamic exhaust setting, it is quieter than Dynamic mode. Then also says Dynamic with the shifter in S (manual mode) it is louder.

Sounds odd, will be interesting to see if he is correct or it is just tough to hear the differences depending on the environment.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

defau1t said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQ4iEWzU44
> 
> In this video 4-5 minutes in he starts talking about the exhaust, then says in Individual with Dynamic exhaust setting, it is quieter than Dynamic mode. Then also says Dynamic with the shifter in S (manual mode) it is louder.
> 
> Sounds odd, will be interesting to see if he is correct or it is just tough to hear the differences depending on the environment.


Should be able to answer that in less than 2 weeks !


----------



## Nortdort (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow was set on Nardo with Black Optics, but gotta say it even looks good with the aluminum optics..... Gives it a little bit of character. Red/blue would be my 2nd choice for sure.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

defau1t said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQ4iEWzU44
> 
> In this video 4-5 minutes in he starts talking about the exhaust, then says in Individual with Dynamic exhaust setting, it is quieter than Dynamic mode. Then also says Dynamic with the shifter in S (manual mode) it is louder.
> 
> Sounds odd, will be interesting to see if he is correct or it is just tough to hear the differences depending on the environment.


This guy's videos do not lead me to believe he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Apparently there's been a bunch of RS3's in the U.S. for about a month waiting to be released to dealers. Audi USA apparently wants everyone to get the initial batch at the exact same time. My local dealer will have one available to oogle/test drive. Smart move on Audi's part. I couldn't find an M2 to test drive to save my life when they were released and didn't consider buying one as a result.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Ape Factory said:


> Apparently there's been a bunch of RS3's in the U.S. for about a month waiting to be released to dealers. Audi USA apparently wants everyone to get the initial batch at the exact same time. My local dealer will have one available to oogle/test drive. Smart move on Audi's part. I couldn't find an M2 to test drive to save my life when they were released and didn't consider buying one as a result.


Yes, the one pre-configured 2017 RS3 for my dealer has been at the Houston port for a number of weeks. He assumed it was either due to the reason you gave, or because the EPA hates VW these days and was taking its time to get the paperwork done for them. My 2018 is due to arrive in Houston in the next week or so. Hopefully they'll all start moving very soon.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

So, to tide me over during this maddening wait, I was going to take a leisurely page-turn through the owner's manual. When I go to the Owner's Manual through MyAudi, though, it pops up with the 2018 A3. Is this correct or just a temporary placeholder? Should I expect there to be an RS3 manual in its place at some point?

Here it is, BTW: https://webcat.lex-com.net/AudiBord...6548C538FE6E7690F?setlanguage=en_us#undefined


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> So, to tide me over during this maddening wait, I was going to take a leisurely page-turn through the owner's manual. When I go to the Owner's Manual through MyAudi, though, it pops up with the 2018 A3. Is this correct or just a temporary placeholder? Should I expect there to be an RS3 manual in its place at some point?
> 
> Here it is, BTW: https://webcat.lex-com.net/AudiBord...6548C538FE6E7690F?setlanguage=en_us#undefined


Considering the RS3 product page is still full of dead links and placeholders, my guess would be that it's a placeholder. (As someone who used to do that stuff for a living, I've found the rollout of the RS3 product page in the US to be incredibly unprofessional. Has that bothered anyone else?) Also the RS has special virtual cockpit functions, launch control, etc. not found in the A or S that I would think would merit it's own manual. We'll see though.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> (As someone who used to do that stuff for a living, I've found the rollout of the RS3 product page in the US to be incredibly unprofessional. *Has that bothered anyone else?*)


Yes.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Considering the RS3 product page is still full of dead links and placeholders, my guess would be that it's a placeholder. (As someone who used to do that stuff for a living, I've found the rollout of the RS3 product page in the US to be incredibly unprofessional. Has that bothered anyone else?) Also the RS has special virtual cockpit functions, launch control, etc. not found in the A or S that I would think would merit it's own manual. We'll see though.


Actually, it may not be a placeholder. Check out page 88 - it specifically calls out the different manual shift behavior for RS models.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

New VIDEO!!! My specs and this one is making me a little crazy for the wait! Enjoy.. compliments of YouTube
https://youtu.be/GDSwrvPZ7VM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the video link, looks great but that front wheel gap looks pretty big....


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

defau1t said:


> Thanks for the video link, looks great but that front wheel gap looks pretty big....


Most definitely still has the shipping pucks still in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> Cool man I would love to go to one of those. I always go to the drive events that GM and Ford put on. Would certainly like to try an Audi one. Have you heard of any events in the Dallas area or perhaps Austin? I believe Audi has done some stuff at COTA down in Austin before.


Yes, they run a Audi Driving Experience at COTA, but it's not free.


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

ethernaut05 said:


> New VIDEO!!! My specs and this one is making me a little crazy for the wait! Enjoy.. compliments of YouTube
> https://youtu.be/GDSwrvPZ7VM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the video! This makes me happy especially since I have a nardo black optics on order !


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

STI2GolfR said:


> Thanks for the video! This makes me happy especially since I have a nardo black optics on order !


I know right!!! Looks SO good! Just envisioning the tint for the final image! Can't wait. Mid August dealer delivery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Some new Nardo BO pics posted on FB:


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's a vid I haven't seen previously showing what appears to be "Nagaro Blue" with black optic







Note: Edited to clarify color shown (IE not Aura Blue that's available in the North American Market)


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Zephyr007 said:


> showing the blue with black optic


Comments speculate that it's nogaro blue. Is this actually Ara blue and the commenters are incorrect?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> Comments speculate that it's nogaro blue. Is this actually Ara blue and the commenters are incorrect?


That's Nogaro. I wish Ara looked like that, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> That's Nogaro. I wish Ara looked like that, though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just watched again and at :19 seconds it looks like there is an Ara blue TTRS in the background. Nice comparison and makes me really wish Nogaro blue was the standard blue. Wow.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mmmpowr said:


> Yes, they run a Audi Driving Experience at COTA, but it's not free.


I may try to look into it. I have a friend that works at COTA and she may be able to get some insight to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

MisterTroy said:


>


That's a nice touch. I didn't know the QUATTRO lettering was body coloured.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

So, speaking of problematic, unprofessional rollout, I know many of us here are also in the various other forums and have likely seen the rumors about the 2017s being delayed to August and 2018s being delayed to September/October. Thoughts? Anyone else have any more information on this (either confirming or denying)?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> So, speaking of problematic, unprofessional rollout, I know many of us here are also in the various other forums and have likely seen the rumors about the 2017s being delayed to August and 2018s being delayed to September/October. Thoughts? Anyone else have any more information on this (either confirming or denying)?


I haven't heard anything about this. That'll sure suck if it's true, as my delivery would already be in October if my order gets pulled this week. Any delays would put it well into winter and make the wheel/tire situation even more of a pain.

Since some US dealers have their demo models and some people have their 2017 orders sitting in ports now, I'm hoping it's not true. Although I suppose it could be a customs delay since that's what everyone seems to be waiting for at the moment.


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

mattvandyk said:


> So, speaking of problematic, unprofessional rollout, I know many of us here are also in the various other forums and have likely seen the rumors about the 2017s being delayed to August and 2018s being delayed to September/October. Thoughts? Anyone else have any more information on this (either confirming or denying)?


I have heard mixed things. My current understanding from more than one source is that there are 2017 and 2018 models currently shipping. The 2018s that arrive in the US will likely be held at the ports for some time to allow dealers to sell the 2017s first. Ordered cars may or may not be held, it's unclear. Custom paint (paint to sample or Audi Exclusive colors) cars will likely not ship for another 6-8 weeks, and arrive late September or early October. 

Serves me right for ordering a paint to sample color and paying an extra $4K for it...


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

My salesman told me on the weekend that his 2017 RS3, which has been in Houston for well over a month, is still being held there for EPA certification. My 2018 is due to arrive there on July 14. Based on the long delay for the 2017 cars, I'm not holding my breath for mine. Luckily, I'm not in a big rush.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hawk said:


> That's a nice touch. I didn't know the QUATTRO lettering was body coloured.


I think it may just be by coincidence. The red black optics cars I've seen definitely don't have red lettering.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> So, speaking of problematic, unprofessional rollout, I know many of us here are also in the various other forums and have likely seen the rumors about the 2017s being delayed to August and 2018s being delayed to September/October. Thoughts? Anyone else have any more information on this (either confirming or denying)?


Haven't heard anything but it would match up with my 2018 dates (Sep/Oct).


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

My 2018 RS3 has been on Canadian soil for some weeks now. I was given an ETA of July 17 at that point. Yesterday this was pushed for the week of July 24th. So yes, it seems delays are starting to be a reality. Just hoping to get it before my vacations in August  - Road Trip planned !!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Where in the delivery chain is the delay happening? Are they waiting to clear something?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Where in the delivery chain is the delay happening? Are they waiting to clear something?


The delay isn't on the Audi side, they seem to be getting built and shipped just fine. They're piling up in US ports, though, so there's some sort of delay on the customs side. A lot of people are saying the EPA is slow-walking approvals to stick it to VAG for the diesel scandal, but as anyone who has ever tried to import anything knows, customs can get delayed indefinitely for any number of reasons or no reason at all.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I haven't heard anything about this. That'll sure suck if it's true, as my delivery would already be in October if my order gets pulled this week. Any delays would put it well into winter and make the wheel/tire situation even more of a pain.
> 
> Since some US dealers have their demo models and some people have their 2017 orders sitting in ports now, I'm hoping it's not true. Although I suppose it could be a customs delay since that's what everyone seems to be waiting for at the moment.


Aside from the manufacturer-plated company cars, who has received demos at this point? I haven't seen any.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

graphicsworks said:


> I have heard mixed things. My current understanding from more than one source is that there are 2017 and 2018 models currently shipping. The 2018s that arrive in the US will likely be held at the ports for some time to allow dealers to sell the 2017s first. Ordered cars may or may not be held, it's unclear. Custom paint (paint to sample or Audi Exclusive colors) cars will likely not ship for another 6-8 weeks, and arrive late September or early October.
> 
> Serves me right for ordering a paint to sample color and paying an extra $4K for it...


Well, the 2017s are all already "shipped", as I understand it. They're just all being held at port. My 2018 will arrive at port on Friday. So, I'm not saying they're not being shipped. I'm saying rumor has it that they're being held at port along that timeline.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Aside from the manufacturer-plated company cars, who has received demos at this point? I haven't seen any.


There was a link earlier in this thread to a Chicago dealer that has one.
https://m.facebook.com/mcgrathaudi/...338492272/10154455527552273/?type=3&source=54

Not sure if it's manufacturer plated, though.

EDIT: it looks like they've deleted the video they posted of the RS3, though.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

mattvandyk said:


> So, speaking of problematic, unprofessional rollout, I know many of us here are also in the various other forums and have likely seen the rumors about the 2017s being delayed to August and 2018s being delayed to September/October. Thoughts? Anyone else have any more information on this (either confirming or denying)?


My 2018 is apparently already on the boat so I doubt thats the case since its just a few weeks at most from our shores.

I went through the exact same experience when I was waiting on my S3 if its any consolation. Audi USA just doesnt have rollouts worked out well yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> My 2018 is apparently already on the boat so I doubt thats the case since its just a few weeks at most from our shores.
> 
> I went through the exact same experience when I was waiting on my S3 if its any consolation. Audi USA just doesnt have rollouts worked out well yet.
> 
> ...



Congrats....it might not be Audi but regulatory glitches holding them up.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Xanlith said:


> My 2018 is apparently already on the boat so I doubt thats the case since its just a few weeks at most from our shores.
> 
> I went through the exact same experience when I was waiting on my S3 if its any consolation. Audi USA just doesnt have rollouts worked out well yet.
> 
> ...


Again, I'm not talking about shipping delays. I'm talking about port holds. All of the 2017s are already at Port and being held, and the 2018s are starting to pile up there too (mine arrives on Friday of this week). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> There was a link earlier in this thread to a Chicago dealer that has one.
> https://m.facebook.com/mcgrathaudi/...338492272/10154455527552273/?type=3&source=54
> 
> Not sure if it's manufacturer plated, though.
> ...


Yeah, that's a AoA manufacturer car, though, apparently. That said, I'm thinking about going to this:










You in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

That looks really cool, but its way too early for me. I use the weekends to catch up on all the sleep I don't get during the week. Thanks, though!


----------



## 2Dvius (May 6, 2011)

my 2018 Nardo Grey is on it's way.

Released to rail - July 10th. Since I'm in Western Canada it will take a little longer but I should have it the first week of August.

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Yeah, that's a AoA manufacturer car, though, apparently. That said, I'm thinking about going to this:
> 
> You in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why go there just to see it when you can see and possibly drive one at the Audi Tour on 7/22-23 at Arlington Raceway!


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Woop


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

Interesting i swear these estimates don't make any sense. 

My production week 3617
Factory Submitted 6/16/2017
Prod complete - 9/08/2017
ship departure - 9/20/2017
Domestic Port Arrived - 10/05/2017
Released to Carrier - 10/07/2017
Dealer Delivery - 9/25/2017 - 10/23/2017



iliveoncaffiene said:


> Woop


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Might be of some interest to some people, here are the most recent changes to the order guide (as of yesterday):









The paint protection options are "Port installed"


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Might be of some interest to some people, here are the most recent changes to the order guide (as of yesterday):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the forums call on Port Options? LED door light and clear bras aren't terribly expensive aftermarket upgrades, I'd assume they're quite pricey Port Upgrades though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

ethernaut05 said:


> What's the forums call on Port Options? LED door light and clear bras aren't terribly expensive aftermarket upgrades, I'd assume they're quite pricey Port Upgrades though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The total for all 3 of those "paint protection" options is $742 on the Order Guide:


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

asked my dealer about the carbon fiber mirror caps they had not clue and said they don't see that as an option. Interesting.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

andru1313 said:


> asked my dealer about the carbon fiber mirror caps they had not clue and said they don't see that as an option. Interesting.


It's absolutely on the Order Guide my SA just sent me. It was just added yesterday as the CMR option for $700

Here's the full 2018 Order Guide PDF (Google Drive) - See page 12-13 for the RS3


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> It's absolutely on the Order Guide my SA just sent me. It was just added yesterday as the CMR option for $700


Yah I sent him your pic he said he doesn't see it. So not sure he knows what he is even looking for. Frustrating. And ouch at that price. LOL


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

andru1313 said:


> Yah I sent him your pic he said he doesn't see it. So not sure he knows what he is even looking for. Frustrating. And ouch at that price. LOL


Check my edit, I attached a link for the full PDF


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Check my edit, I attached a link for the full PDF


Thank you


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

New "Audi Sport Performance Parts" coming soon! (Currently R8 & TTRS)

Press Release


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Zephyr007 said:


> New "Audi Sport Performance Parts" coming soon! (Currently R8 & TTRS)
> 
> Press Release


That looks SICK!!!!! Available for the RS3?? Want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Does the TT-RS have the same wheel specs as the RS3? Those wheels are nice and would be easy to fit if so.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> That looks SICK!!!!! Available for the RS3?? Want.


Press release only mentions TTRS and R8



defau1t said:


> Does the TT-RS have the same wheel specs as the RS3? Those wheels are nice and would be easy to fit if so.



They're 20 inch, so it would be tricky


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

defau1t said:


> Does the TT-RS have the same wheel specs as the RS3? Those wheels are nice and would be easy to fit if so.


TT-RS in that picture has 255/30 ZR20 (RS3 OEM fronts go to 255/30 ZR19) - it's a 12.7mm radius increase (so 12.7mm closer to the wheel wells).

Wild guess: they'd probably fit, but snug.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Just got an invited from a Toronto dealer to come test drive it on Saturday. Looking forward to it! Will report back. 

I may order one if test drive really impresses. :thumbup:

(I bought the R based on a test drive - at the time it was more fun than a C-Class, a Macan and an S3 that I also test drove.)


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Just got an invited from a Toronto dealer to come test drive it on Saturday. Looking forward to it! Will report back.
> 
> I may order one if test drive really impresses. :thumbup:
> 
> (I bought the R based on a test drive - at the time it was more fun than a C-Class, a Macan and an S3 that I also test drove.)


I am in Toronto too, would you mind to tell me which dealer have an RS3 for test drive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Ewyl said:


> Which Toronto dealer has an RS3 available for a test drive?


Queensway. 

Of all the Audi dealerships I called back in February, they were the only ones who seemed interested in getting me to test drive one. 

All the other Toronto dealers had this cocky, "Test drive? We'll never have any available for a test drive, haha, you better just order one now attitude."

And when I said I'd like to test drive a $75,000 car before ordering one sight unseen they couldn't understand why.


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

I think it mainly depends if they have a 2017 coming in which is not sold to a customer. If all are sold, I can't imagine they'd let you test drive it. I am guessing most 2017s are sold but you might get lucky.

$60k for an RS3 is a lot but it's all relative, tried to get a test drive for a new gen2 R8 when they came out! Price is near $200k and no test drives..

I am guessing dealers will have spare or used inventory after a while which will make it easier to test drive if you set up appointments and prove you are serious to the dealer. Having an existing relationship with the dealer will help.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

My dealer had one 2017 allocation, and it should arrive "soon", since it has been sitting in Houston for well over a month waiting for EPA certification. He assured me that we could take it for a drive when it gets here so I'll have a preview of my ordered 2018, which is scheduled to arrive in Houston today. I believe the 2017 will be used as a demo for a while in order to help generate orders, although he indicated last month that he wasn't sure if there would be many more allocations before the end of the year.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

defau1t said:


> I think it mainly depends if they have a 2017 coming in which is not sold to a customer. If all are sold, I can't imagine they'd let you test drive it. I am guessing most 2017s are sold but you might get lucky.


As far as I know, there are no 2017 models for Canada. Only 2018 and they are already arriving on Canadian soil. Unless Audi released some 2017 only for dealer demos...
Audi of Ottawa told me back in March they were supposed to get a TTRS and RS3 demos mid-June. Don't think they arrived yet.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

New video, a pair if COTA RS3s spotted at a dealership in Texas:

https://youtu.be/Tn5PNvctaU8

Also the first time I've seen a Daytona RS3 in a video. Looks fantastic, can't wait for mine.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

And another new video - detailed walkthrough of a European model:

https://youtu.be/dgRE1K9BPKM


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> New video, a pair if COTA RS3s spotted at a dealership in Texas:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tn5PNvctaU8
> 
> Also the first time I've seen a Daytona RS3 in a video. Looks fantastic, can't wait for mine.


It has MI plates on it, must have been one of the RS3's we had on track here 2 weeks ago!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Yet another new video from yesterday, Nardo this time

https://youtu.be/P1u7TxxpFSI


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

defau1t said:


> I am guessing dealers will have spare or used inventory after a while which will make it easier to test drive if you set up appointments and prove you are serious to the dealer. Having an existing relationship with the dealer will help.


Probably, but yeah I'm a customer not a dealer or manufacturer so I could care less what their issues are. All I know is I'm not dropping $75,000 on a car without test driving it. 

And I'm never going to feel I have to 'prove' anything to anyone I'm buying something from. If they want to work towards possibly making a sale, that's great. If not, see ya later. 

Too many people on this forum are way to sympathetic to what's best for the dealerships and and manufacturers. Who gives a ****. We're customers.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Probably, but yeah I'm a customer not a dealer or manufacturer so I could care less what their issues are. All I know is I'm not dropping $75,000 on a car without test driving it.
> 
> And I'm never going to feel I have to 'prove' anything to anyone I'm buying something from. If they want to work towards possibly making a sale, that's great. If not, see ya later.
> 
> Too many people on this forum are way to sympathetic to what's best for the dealerships and and manufacturers. Who gives a ****. We're customers.


Pro tip: the dealer isn't interested in wooing some schmuck over an RS3, I guarantee you that they have a line of people wanting one and they don't need to try to impress someone who thinks they are entitled to the red carpet treatment over the entry RS.

Just sayin.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

jwil said:


> The dealer isn't interested in wooing some schmuck over an RS3, I guarantee you that they have a line of people wanting one and they don't need to try to impress someone who thinks they are entitled to the red carpet treatment over the entry RS.


Yeah again, I'm a customer not a dealer, so I couldn't care less what their motivations are. I don't think about it from their perspective at all, anymore than I care about what kind of day the waiter bringing me my food has had. :thumbup:

BTW, wanting a test drive is 'red carpet treatment'? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

That's rich.


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Just see it in person @ Audi Queensway today!! They have a 2018 RS3 & TTRS both in Nardo Grey with BO!! OMG... the car actually look massive and pumped up comparing the S... and the sound... Jesus Can't believe it small 5 CDC engine. Nardo looks amazing, look so different from the photo I have seen.... kind of special I will say. Already schedule for a test drive on Monday, will report back. Sry maybe I am too new in the forum can't upload photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Ewyl said:


> Just see it in person @ Audi Queensway today!! They have a 2018 RS3 & TTRS both in Nardo Grey with BO!! OMG... the car actually look massive and pumped up comparing the S... and the sound... Jesus Can't believe it small 5 CDC engine. Nardo looks amazing, look so different from the photo I have seen.... kind of special I will say. Already schedule for a test drive on Monday, will report back. Sry maybe I am too new in the forum can't upload photo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be helpful if you shared your location in your signature. Canada, USA?


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Toronto Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> It would be helpful if you shared your location in your signature. Canada, USA?


He said a few posts up that the dealer is in Toronto.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> He said a few posts up that the dealer is in Toronto.


My oversight, but I find it much easier to find locations listed under the user name, like yours, so I don't have to search around.


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Yeah my bad. Back to the RS3, it actually looks much wider front and rear comparing the S3. It was parking right beside the S3 so I can see the difference. Shouldn't be both car are exactly the same in dimension? It looks like the car was being pumped up by around 20% just look at it, it definitely looks very muscular. Trust me, you won't be disappointed when you see it in person : ) Sorry for my bad English


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Ewyl said:


> Yeah my bad. Back to the RS3, it actually looks much wider front and rear comparing the S3. It was parking right beside the S3 so I can see the difference. Shouldn't be both car are exactly the same in dimension? It looks like the car was being pumped up by around 20% just look at it, it definitely looks very muscular. Trust me, you won't be disappointed when you see it in person : ) Sorry for my bad English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep posting so you can qualify for photos. I'd like to see a photo of the RS3 parked next to the S3. I believe the wider look is due to styling elements and perhaps wheels/tires. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Yeah again, I'm a customer not a dealer, so I couldn't care less what their motivations are. I don't think about it from their perspective at all, anymore than I care about what kind of day the waiter bringing me my food has had. :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, wanting a test drive is 'red carpet treatment'? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> That's rich.


No, having this attitude:



> And I'm never going to feel I have to 'prove' anything to anyone I'm buying something from. If they want to work towards possibly making a sale, that's great. If not, see ya later.


Is wanting the red carpet treatment, particularly for a car that isn't even in the country yet and which has a long line of people who have already put up cash to get one (or maybe you missed the rest of this thread). Maybe if you weren't so self absorbed you'd step back and realize that a sales person can sell these all day long to people who aren't "going to make them work toward a sale". Reality check: even at $75k CAD you're in the bottom third tier of their customers and as a first time buyer you're even less important than you think you are.

But hey, good luck going through life not giving a damn about anyone else who you consider subservient to you, like sales people and waiters.


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

A few photo of Canadian RS3 in Red.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Massive brakes & exhaust : )


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

I think the rear light is a little bit tinted on the RS model, or am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Ewyl. I like the wheels on the TTS. Wish they were available on the RS3. I suspect the red car makes the tail lights look a little darker than they look on cars of other colors.


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Np. I think the blade wheels is better looking in person, but I like the classic rotor wheel a bit more. Somehow, I have seen a couple Canadian spec RS3 already, nothing with rotor wheel.... seems like ppl don't opt for rotor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Ewyl said:


> Np. I think the blade wheels is better looking in person, but I like the classic rotor wheel a bit more. Somehow, I have seen a couple Canadian spec RS3 already, nothing with rotor wheel.... seems like ppl don't opt for rotor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see the "rotor" wheel as an option in USA. Is it only available in Canada?


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

Yes in Canada we can spec for either blade or rotor as option with couple different finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> I don't see the "rotor" wheel as an option in USA. Is it only available in Canada?


Yeah, and some other non-US markets


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

But no RS Design package available for Canada. Bad decision for Audi Canada.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

I was curious what the rotor wheel looks like, so checked the Audi Canada website. It didn't show anything but 2 versions of the blade design.


----------



## Ewyl (May 29, 2017)

A screen cap from the Canadian order guide don't trust the Audi Canada website I found it not being very updated on info.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Ewyl said:


> Already scheduled for a test drive on Monday.


Huh, I was told Tuesday was the soonest available. 



Audi Queensway said:


> We will have our first RS 3 available for test drive this upcoming Tuesday. We still need it get through our shop and road ready for test drives.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Local Audi dealer has one with 2 more on the way. Was told in no uncertain terms, no test drives. Glad to know Audi feels the RS3 is so special that they think prospective buyers will drop $60-70K without even a few mins behind the wheel. Shame on Audi.......


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Local Audi dealer has one with 2 more on the way. Was told in no uncertain terms, no test drives. Glad to know Audi feels the RS3 is so special that they think prospective buyers will drop $60-70K without even a few mins behind the wheel. Shame on Audi.......


They're right. Especially for the first few batches to arrive in the US. They'll have no problems moving them. And nobody wants to drop 60-70k on a car that some dude ragged out on a test drive with 12 miles on the clock.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Christothes said:


> They're right. Especially for the first few batches to arrive in the US. They'll have no problems moving them. And nobody wants to drop 60-70k on a car that some dude ragged out on a test drive with 12 miles on the clock.


Its not a Ferrari LaFerrari. I guess we have different perspectives when it comes to buying a new car.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Local Audi dealer has one with 2 more on the way. Was told in no uncertain terms, no test drives. Glad to know Audi feels the RS3 is so special that they think prospective buyers will drop $60-70K without even a few mins behind the wheel. Shame on Audi.......


Wouldn't that be a decision of the dealer itself and not so much "Audi"? There's no shortage of Audi dealerships around the DFW market so if you didn't get the service you wanted then you can certainly try a different one. Having said that I can certainly understand some reluctance on the part of a dealership allowing test drives for their one and only RS3 that just landed. I suspect if you show enough interest in the car and look/act like you are a legitimate buyer I doubt they will let a sale walk over a test drive concern.

I ended up changing dealerships myself, when my initial choice (which I bought my current Audi from) just never seemed to take me seriously about my ordering a RS3, despite 2 visits to the dealership confirming my interest and my offer to put down a deposit. So I reached out to a different dealer and received much better service. In the end I received a phone call within 30 min of Audi releasing the RS3 for orders from the new dealership. Easiest sale they made all week I'm sure!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

jwil said:


> Is wanting the red carpet treatment, particularly for a car that isn't even in the country yet and which has a long line of people who have already put up cash to get one.


Sorry, explain to me again how wanting to test drive a car before buying said car is 'red carpet treatment.' I'm trying to follow your hilarious line of thought. 

To all those who 'put up cash' and ordered one without a test drive, good for them. They'll certainly get their cars sooner than I will if I decide to get one after test driving. 

Why in the world would you care that I insist on test driving before I buy?


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

My dealer has one coming in specifically for test ride purposes. I'd find a new dealer.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Ape Factory said:


> My dealer has one coming in specifically for test ride purposes.


Ah, the 'red carpet' treatment. How luxurious.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Ape Factory said:


> My dealer has one coming in specifically for test ride purposes. I'd find a new dealer.


Finally a dealer who understands the vendor/customer relationship. Feels like Audi is aiming at the Ferrari 'don't call us we'll call you' approach to marketing. There are over 6 main Audi dealers in the immediate area. At least 2 of those are part of the Autonation dealer network. It would seem logical for one dealer to get a test drive mule. But no. Audi Dallas won't even get a show room model. Order only....... wtf.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Finally a dealer who understands the vendor/customer relationship. Feels like Audi is aiming at the Ferrari 'don't call us we'll call you' approach to marketing. There are over 6 main Audi dealers in the immediate area. At least 2 of those are part of the Autonation dealer network. It would seem logical for one dealer to get a test drive mule. But no. Audi Dallas won't even get a show room model. Order only....... wtf.


:thumbup:




jwil said:


> The dealer isn't interested in wooing some schmuck over an RS3, I guarantee you that they have a line of people wanting one and they don't need to try to impress someone who thinks they are entitled to the red carpet treatment over the entry RS. Maybe if you weren't so self absorbed you'd step back and realize that a sales person can sell these all day long to people who aren't "going to make them work toward a sale". Reality check: even at $75k CAD you're in the bottom third tier of their customers and as a first time buyer you're even less important than you think you are.


:thumbdown:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Finally a dealer who understands the vendor/customer relationship. Feels like Audi is aiming at the Ferrari 'don't call us we'll call you' approach to marketing. There are over 6 main Audi dealers in the immediate area. At least 2 of those are part of the Autonation dealer network. It would seem logical for one dealer to get a test drive mule. But no. Audi Dallas won't even get a show room model. Order only....... wtf.


I'm curious if Audi Dallas' 2017 is already sold. Looks like they have a 2017 coming and a 2018 far enough through the line that it's showing up as pending (although probably a customer car). The unknown factor here is just how many cars are going to be allocated. If a dealership is only able to get a few cars annually then yeah having a reserved floor model for test drives just doesn't make much sense from a business standpoint. For something like Lamborghini's or McLaren's sure they are so bespoke with enough margin that it becomes a reasonable prospect and people are understanding that they will be waiting for their car to show up a year or more later. I think at the $65K mark customers are much less willing to wait that long. I'm sorry to say that to this day Audi Dallas has never even called me back to let me know I could order a RS3. Is that the fault of an individual salesperson? A function of the allocations being so low they couldn't fill the order? Who knows. Looks like they will have at least one 2017 and one 2018 allocated though.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Audi Grapevine looks to have their 2017 onsite, since this is the first one I've seen with a price listed.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Zephyr007 said:


> Audi Grapevine looks to have their 2017 onsite, since this is the first one I've seen with a price listed.


I'm buying my 2018 through Audi Grapevine, and was sent this on Friday 

"As I am sending this email, the Viking Bravery is entering the port of Houston with your new car inside!! We will track the progress and get back with you when we know more. The 2017's have not been released yet, so we do not know at this time the time frame to receive it from the port..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

mcb337 said:


> I'm buying my 2018 through Audi Grapevine, and was sent this on Friday
> 
> "As I am sending this email, the Viking Bravery is entering the port of Houston with your new car inside!! We will track the progress and get back with you when we know more. The 2017's have not been released yet, so we do not know at this time the time frame to receive it from the port..."
> 
> ...




Your shipping freighter has a pretty great name. Mine is apparently traveling on the 16th century Spanish galleon "Slow Poke Rodriguez" with it's arrival expected sometime in October.


In all seriousness that's surprising about the 2017 car. This is the first dealership inventory of the 25 or so I checked, that actually showed a price and didn't just say "Available Soon".


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Zephyr007 said:


> I'm curious if Audi Dallas' 2017 is already sold. Looks like they have a 2017 coming and a 2018 far enough through the line that it's showing up as pending (although probably a customer car). The unknown factor here is just how many cars are going to be allocated. If a dealership is only able to get a few cars annually then yeah having a reserved floor model for test drives just doesn't make much sense from a business standpoint. For something like Lamborghini's or McLaren's sure they are so bespoke with enough margin that it becomes a reasonable prospect and people are understanding that they will be waiting for their car to show up a year or more later. I think at the $65K mark customers are much less willing to wait that long. I'm sorry to say that to this day Audi Dallas has never even called me back to let me know I could order a RS3. Is that the fault of an individual salesperson? A function of the allocations being so low they couldn't fill the order? Who knows. Looks like they will have at least one 2017 and one 2018 allocated though.


I've not read anywhere that the RS3 is a limited production model like the 2012-13 TT-RS. I don't think anyone is having issues placing orders for a 2018 so the dealer allocation factor is a bit of a mute point. They just don't want the cars sitting on dealer lots looking for buyers


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> I've not read anywhere that the RS3 is a limited production model like the 2012-13 TT-RS. I don't think anyone is having issues placing orders for a 2018 so the dealer allocation factor is a bit of a mute point. They just don't want the cars sitting on dealer lots looking for buyers


I was actually chatting with the salesman at the dealership about this exact thing.

They have not come out and said it was limited, but thus far demand has far exceeded supply. I guess that's limited in a sense. The dealer I am working with has a waiting list 6 deep and is not taking additional orders until they get more allocations. They are both a magna and Audi Sport dealership. Most Audi Sport dealers have gotten 1 2018 allocation and a 2017 thus far. Non Audi sport dealers have not been given a allocations yet from what he new. Orders that are being picked up by the factory now are into November at this point. Given the current back up of orders he's not sure everyone on their list is going to get a car.

Regarding the 2012 TT RS, the demand for them never even came close. Keep in mind the TT RS is a good 10k more money and far less practical than an RS 3. The old TT RS was hot at first, but supply quickly caught up with demand and then you just saw them parked on lots for months. Most people who would be potential buyers (aka they have another car, or many) will also be shopping 718s which are now in the same price range and about the same in practicality. Which would you own?

The RS 3 is far more practical and will not only be 10k less than the TT RS but it's also a car that people could actually keep as their daily (as I plan to do). You can go buy a 2018 TT RS right now, I can give you a dealer here in MA who offered me 2k right off the top 73,900 if I remember right). Car is still available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mcb337 said:


> I'm buying my 2018 through Audi Grapevine, and was sent this on Friday
> 
> "As I am sending this email, the Viking Bravery is entering the port of Houston with your new car inside!! We will track the progress and get back with you when we know more. The 2017's have not been released yet, so we do not know at this time the time frame to receive it from the port..."
> 
> ...


We were boat mates!


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Zephyr007 said:


> I'm curious if Audi Dallas' 2017 is already sold. Looks like they have a 2017 coming and a 2018 far enough through the line that it's showing up as pending (although probably a customer car). The unknown factor here is just how many cars are going to be allocated. If a dealership is only able to get a few cars annually then yeah having a reserved floor model for test drives just doesn't make much sense from a business standpoint. For something like Lamborghini's or McLaren's sure they are so bespoke with enough margin that it becomes a reasonable prospect and people are understanding that they will be waiting for their car to show up a year or more later. I think at the $65K mark customers are much less willing to wait that long. I'm sorry to say that to this day Audi Dallas has never even called me back to let me know I could order a RS3. Is that the fault of an individual salesperson? A function of the allocations being so low they couldn't fill the order? Who knows. Looks like they will have at least one 2017 and one 2018 allocated though.


That 2018 is almost certainly sold. Mine shows up on my dealer's site like that too.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Zephyr007 said:


> Audi Grapevine looks to have their 2017 onsite, since this is the first one I've seen with a price listed.


Well, that's interesting. First time I've seen a price in the inventory list.


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Finally a dealer who understands the vendor/customer relationship. Feels like Audi is aiming at the Ferrari 'don't call us we'll call you' approach to marketing. There are over 6 main Audi dealers in the immediate area. At least 2 of those are part of the Autonation dealer network. It would seem logical for one dealer to get a test drive mule. But no. Audi Dallas won't even get a show room model. Order only....... wtf.


Obviously these are dealers that understand the concept of supply and demand. Don't buy one - problem solved  Oh you still want one? :laugh:


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Well, that's interesting. First time I've seen a price in the inventory list.


My local dealer has lease calculations for the TT-RS - it doesn't look that great.

$1182/mo. (36mo) with $0 down, $75745 MSRP
Doing some quick math, I can arrive at that lease payment at about 48% residual and 5% interest. (52% of MSRP = $39387.4, 5% interest over 36 months = $1180/mo)

Not that this is news, but it definitely confirms they don't want leases.
For comparison, full MSRP over 72 months with high interest rate, 0% down is only $100/mo more.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Here it starts, was given an ETA of July 17 and last week was told in a week or two. Ask again today; was told most likely in two weeks 
Not their fault they say; at the mercy of the transportation company.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Ewyl said:


> A screen cap from the Canadian order guide don't trust the Audi Canada website I found it not being very updated on info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those rotor wheels. Anyone know what a set would cost if I bought them in Canada?


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Here it starts, was given an ETA of July 17 and last week was told in a week or two. Ask again today; was told most likely in two weeks
> Not their fault they say; at the mercy of the transportation company.


2017 or 2018?

My dealer said mine is released and on the way: 2018, ETA 7/27 

He sent me my window sticker, and wants me to come sign paperwork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> 2017 or 2018?
> 
> My dealer said mine is released and on the way: 2018, ETA 7/27
> 
> ...


What country are you in?


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

keninblaine said:


> What country are you in?


The People's Republic of Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mcb337 said:


> The People's Republic of Texas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have him send you screenshot of your order. If it is in fact shipped, the released to carrier and rail load or truck load dates should be black (w/ no ETA) and have occurred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mcb337 said:


> 2017 or 2018?
> 
> My dealer said mine is released and on the way: 2018, ETA 7/27
> 
> ...


Mine is a 2018 - Ordered March 23rd


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

These appear to be pictures of a customer-ordered 2018 RS3 having been delivered to Jim Ellis Audi in Atlanta. Just...FYI


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> These appear to be pictures of a customer-ordered 2018 RS3 having been delivered to Jim Ellis Audi in Atlanta. Just...FYI


Daytona looks great, so glad I ordered it! If you ever come across new pics of Daytona with aluminum optics, please share!

Unrelated, but here's probably the best review video I've seen so far, with some good info on exhaust and handling characteristics:

https://youtu.be/u_Io-S1q1EA


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mattvandyk said:


>


My last five cars have all be black, but daaaaaamn...... Audis look so good in dark grey. Their best colour I think. So tempting.


----------



## 2Dvius (May 6, 2011)

keninblaine said:


> I like those rotor wheels. Anyone know what a set would cost if I bought them in Canada?



$4900 CDN pesos.
I asked my dealer and just about had a heart attack when I read the price in his email.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

My dealer has a demo car - going for a test drive Monday morning ! :laugh:


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

2Dvius said:


> $4900 CDN pesos.
> I asked my dealer and just about had a heart attack when I read the price in his email.


Hartmann makes decent quality knock-offs that should be much cheaper. I've had them on my S4 for 3 years now and have been happy with them. 

https://www.hartmannwheels.com/


----------



## 2Dvius (May 6, 2011)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Hartmann makes decent quality knock-offs that should be much cheaper. I've had them on my S4 for 3 years now and have been happy with them.
> 
> https://www.hartmannwheels.com/


Yeah, i've been looking at those and some BBS wheels.
I have the blade's coming on my car and decided those will be my winter wheel.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

2Dvius said:


> Yeah, i've been looking at those and some BBS wheels.
> I have the blade's coming on my car and decided those will be my winter wheel.


Same. I was strongly considering the CI-Rs, but if everything fits properly (and it should be close), I'll be going with the rotors off of the B8 S4 in the front (19x8.5 et43) and the rotors off of the S5 (19x9 et33) in the rear. I like the turbofan-looking design and concavity of those rotors a lot better than the stock ones that are offered in CA and ROW.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Hartmann makes decent quality knock-offs that should be much cheaper. I've had them on my S4 for 3 years now and have been happy with them.
> 
> https://www.hartmannwheels.com/


These aren't bad for OEM look










But I kind of dig these:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Same. I was strongly considering the CI-Rs, but if everything fits properly (and it should be close), I'll be going with the rotors off of the B8 S4 in the front (19x8.5 et43) and the rotors off of the S5 (19x9 et33) in the rear. I like the turbofan-looking design and concavity of those rotors a lot better than the stock ones that are offered in CA and ROW.


You're going to stagger the wheels with the wider ones in the back?


----------



## vassili (Jul 21, 2017)

wait, this is in unionville/markham! that's my car! i literally just emailed my rep last week and she said she didn't have any info on when my car would arrive, but that it's in canada already. but that's the exact config i had ordered.  unless someone else ordered the same. we're going to have a lot of black optic cat red rs3s rolling around town... time to drop by after work!



Ewyl said:


> A few photo of Canadian RS3 in Red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

My sales manager got back from vacation and let me know I finally have a build date! Week 37


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

vassili said:


> wait, this is in unionville/markham! that's my car! i literally just emailed my rep last week and she said she didn't have any info on when my car would arrive, but that it's in canada already. but that's the exact config i had ordered. unless someone else ordered the same. we're going to have a lot of black optic cat red rs3s rolling around town... time to drop by after work!


So was it yours?


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> My sales manager got back from vacation and let me know I finally have a build date! Week 37


Well, I remember seeing someone with build week 34 just get the "your audi has gone into production" email - and my build week just moved from 37 to 36.
So, its not set in stone and could be earlier


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Well, I remember seeing someone with build week 34 just get the "your audi has gone into production" email - and my build week just moved from 37 to 36.
> So, its not set in stone and could be earlier


Here's hoping! People have had their builds bumped back too though, so at this point the only thing I'm counting on is that it will get built at some point.

Hey, I work with C# too!


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Saw my car today. Also took the demo for a spin.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone else have their 2018 delayed recently? I still just have the initial sheet everyone was posting up that shows commission number, that the order has been accepted to factory, and then an ETA. ETA moved to 10/5-10/31. Does anyone know if the eta on that sheet is for actual dealership delivery? Really hoping that isn't the shipping eta. I did ask the dealership, but they haven't been all that helpful


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Anyone else have their 2018 delayed recently? I still just have the initial sheet everyone was posting up that shows commission number, that the order has been accepted to factory, and then an ETA. ETA moved to 10/5-10/31. Does anyone know if the eta on that sheet is for actual dealership delivery? Really hoping that isn't the shipping eta. I did ask the dealership, but they haven't been all that helpful


ETA is for dealer delivery. One of the other people posting in this thread has had their 2018 delayed as well.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> ETA is for dealer delivery. One of the other people posting in this thread has had their 2018 delayed as well.


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Saw my car today. Also took the demo for a spin.


Ok not cool man. Need more details!


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Ape Factory said:


> Ok not cool man. Need more details!


Ha ha. Sorry, when we got back from the dealer it was too nice out to sit in front of a computer. Summer is short here.

So yes, my car is here and the manager was nice enough to take us over to the lot to have a look at her. I'm very happy with the Ara Blue and the silver trim. The rotor rims look different than the rotors on my S4; they looked more chunky and not in a good way. Even the sales manager noted they were a different design (he pulled the shipping plastic off and it was his first time seeing the RS3 rotors as well). Dunno, need to see them on the car without the shipping pucks before I decide. They might become my winter rims 

My main reason for going to the dealer however was to test drive the RS3 demo they just got in (they also have a TT-RS). It's a white RS3 with black optics package, red stitched RS sport seats, blade rims, sports exhaust, and reverse staggered set-up. White with black optics looks quite nice, although the black spoiler stands out a bit much. The reverse stagger is completely unnoticeable; I had to get down on my knees and read the tire size to see if it was a square set-up or reverse stagger.

Trunk size is decent; not as massive as the S4 but still good. One thing I learned yesterday is that the car battery is in the trunk, where the spare would be, for better weight distribution. 

Inside is quite nice. It's obviously tighter than the S4 but still fairly roomy. RS seats are very comfortable, grippy but not over-bolstered. Front-back adjustment is a handle on the right. The virtual cockpit is probably one of my favorite features. I immediately set it to the RS specific mode - big central tach, speedometer in the middle. I am so glad that the MMI screen folds away into the dash. I had a new loaner A4 a while back with the fixed screen, this "Honey I glued my Ipad to the dash" aesthetic nightmare, and just could not get used to it. 

One thing I was worried about was the Alcantara on the steering wheel. After driving the car, I really like it. It feels nice to the touch and offers more grip than leather. I just hope it will hold up over time.

Driving the car...I wish I could say I was blown away. Maybe I set my expectations too high. It pulls nicely once the boost comes on, but you can definitely tell you're driving a turbo car. There were no "Holy $hit!" moments when gunning it though. It lacks that initial punch I get in the S4. It really reminded me of the wife's Golf R on steroids. I found the car surprisingly quiet, even though it had the sports exhaust (I got the standard exhaust). I don't think I need to worry about annoying the neighbors. 

The suspension was softer than I expected in dynamic, and the ride was comfortable. Swerving the car left/right felt more or less like doing the same in my S4. 

Honestly, I really struggled on the drive back as I'm trading the S4 in a few years early to get this car. The wife says I won't be happy until I get a 1000 hp car. I was just hoping it would be more special.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Ha ha. Sorry, when we got back from the dealer it was too nice out to sit in front of a computer. Summer is short here.
> 
> So yes, my car is here and the manager was nice enough to take us over to the lot to have a look at her. I'm very happy with the Ara Blue and the silver trim. The rotor rims look different than the rotors on my S4; they looked more chunky and not in a good way. Even the sales manager noted they were a different design (he pulled the shipping plastic off and it was his first time seeing the RS3 rotors as well). Dunno, need to see them on the car without the shipping pucks before I decide. They might become my winter rims
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very inciteful review. You have got me thinking that maybe I ought to be looking elsewhere e.g. S4. Perhaps this is why some dealers are insisting on the 'no test drive' policy. Have to say I was similarly disappointed when I drove the Mk2 TT-RS.

I would also be concerned about the longevity of the alcantara steering wheel. The M3 Competition Package I owned had this and depending on the driver, degraded quickly. The material bobbled and wore away. BMW eventually conceded a problem existed and replaced the alcantara covered wheels with leather.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Driving the car...I wish I could say I was blown away. Maybe I set my expectations too high. It pulls nicely once the boost comes on, but you can definitely tell you're driving a turbo car. There were no "Holy $hit!" moments when gunning it though. It lacks that initial punch I get in the S4. It really reminded me of the wife's Golf R on steroids. I found the car surprisingly quiet, even though it had the sports exhaust (I got the standard exhaust). I don't think I need to worry about annoying the neighbors.
> 
> The suspension was softer than I expected in dynamic, and the ride was comfortable. Swerving the car left/right felt more or less like doing the same in my S4.
> 
> Honestly, I really struggled on the drive back as I'm trading the S4 in a few years early to get this car. The wife says I won't be happy until I get a 1000 hp car. I was just hoping it would be more special.


If your wife's car stock?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Driving the car...I wish I could say I was blown away. There were no "Holy $hit!" moments when gunning it. It really reminded me of the wife's Golf R on steroids. I found the car surprisingly quiet, even though it had the sports exhaust. The suspension was softer than I expected. Honestly, I really struggled on the drive back as I'm trading the S4 in a few years early to get this car. I was just hoping it would be more special.


I also just test drove it. And I concur. I was disappointed. Underwhelmed. 

It really didn't feel that special. Bit quicker than the S3. Bit louder. But nothing special. 

I'm in a 2017 Golf R right now and I was fully intending to trade it in for the RS3. Man am I glad I test drove it first though rather than just ordering it blind. I would have been upset if I had spent all this money on this. In my case it would have meant getting about $35K CDN for the R and then dumping another $40K CDN into the RS3 (they're about $75K CDN) So glad I didn't. I was all ready to buy this car, but I just can't now. 

Anyway, for all those who've already put money down and are waiting to take delivery, I mean no disrespect. It's still a great looking car and the RS badge is very cool. But the drive was just.... huh. Not what I was hoping for. 

Curious to hear what other people in this thread think. I trust our opinions more than the magazines.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hawk said:


> I also just test drove it. And I concur. I was disappointed. Underwhelmed.
> 
> It really didn't feel that special. Bit quicker than the S3. Bit louder. But nothing special.
> 
> ...


Can you guys post more of what you were expecting? Is your R stock?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

MisterTroy said:


> Is your R stock?


Performance-wise my R is bone stock. My only upgrades are cosmetic. Here's my car.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Hawk said:


> I also just test drove it. And I concur. I was disappointed. Underwhelmed.


Same car? If yes, maybe something amiss? Just trying to figure out why NA spec cars are generating such negative feedback. Small sample size but not very promising.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> If your wife's car stock?


Sorry, I probably could of written a better sentence. Her car is stock. I just meant driving the RS3 felt like driving a Golf R turned up to 11. I just drove her R today and if anything I'd say the steering on the R feels a little quicker.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Sorry, I probably could of written a better sentence. Her car is stock. I just meant driving the RS3 felt like driving a Golf R turned up to 11. I just drove her R today and if anything I'd say the steering on the R feels a little quicker.


Extra weight up front on the RS3 could have something to do with that.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Same car? If yes, maybe something amiss? Just trying to figure out why NA spec cars are generating such negative feedback. Small sample size but not very promising.


He's in Toronto, so no, different car.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Can you guys post more of what you were expecting? Is your R stock?


I was hoping for more of a "Holy $hit" and less of a "meh" moment. I am still debating at this point whether to walk away from the deal and keep the S4 and eat the deposit, or get the car. I'd buy the car if I my lease was coming up, but I'm not sure it's that much better than the S4 to go through all this hassle.

It is undoubtedly faster than the S4; I can't shake the wife in the R on on-ramps as it is. But the power delivery in the RS3 is unfortunately what I feared it would be; soft on initial throttle tip in. Maybe I just got spoiled with S/C motor in the S4.

As well, the car didn't give me the sense of driving something special. I drove my cousin's BRZ about a month ago and I totally got it. The steering was amazing and I could see why you'd be willing to live with "only" 200 HP. It's not a feeling I got in the RS3. 

Dunno, still debating on this one. Not the slam dunk I was hoping it to be.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was hoping for more of a "Holy $hit" and less of a "meh" moment. I am still debating at this point whether to walk away from the deal and keep the S4 and eat the deposit, or get the car. I'd buy the car if I my lease was coming up, but I'm not sure it's that much better than the S4 to go through all this hassle.
> 
> It is undoubtedly faster than the S4; I can't shake the wife in the R on on-ramps as it is. But the power delivery in the RS3 is unfortunately what I feared it would be; soft on initial throttle tip in. Maybe I just got spoiled with S/C motor in the S4.
> 
> ...


Would you really have to eat the deposit? I would think the dealer could easily sell the car and should therefore refund the deposit. Heck, my dealer didn't even ask for a deposit, knowing he could sell it if I walk.

I've always taken the position that my mind won't be made up until I test drive the car and satisfy myself that it will meet my needs. My thought has been that if I get the RS3, I'll keep my Porsche 993 C4S to satisfy my 911 habit. Based on some of these initial "meh" reviews, I'm keeping my mind open to the possibility of selling the C4S and getting a year-old 991.2 instead of the RS3. In fact, I'll be asking my sales guy to let me drive one of his 991.2 Porsches right after I test drive the RS3. Not a real fair comparison perhaps, but a necessary one for me to properly assess the RS3's capabilities and fun factor.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

keninblaine said:


> Would you really have to eat the deposit? I would think the dealer could easily sell the car and should therefore refund the deposit. Heck, my dealer didn't even ask for a deposit, knowing he could sell it if I walk.
> 
> I've always taken the position that my mind won't be made up until I test drive the car and satisfy myself that it will meet my needs. My thought has been that if I get the RS3, I'll keep my Porsche 993 C4S to satisfy my 911 habit. Based on some of these initial "meh" reviews, I'm keeping my mind open to the possibility of selling the C4S and getting a year-old 991.2 instead of the RS3. In fact, I'll be asking my sales guy to let me drive one of his 991.2 Porsches right after I test drive the RS3. Not a real fair comparison perhaps, but a necessary one for me to properly assess the RS3's capabilities and fun factor.


Interesting conundrum. I also have a 993, C2 though. I keep that for fun weekend dry weather trips and allows me to enjoy that old school driving experience. I'm looking to replace my B7 A4 DD and I thought until recently the RS3 would be the direction I'd be taking, but I think this is less of the possibility now. The switch to the 991.2 is a good option although it doesn't have the DD flexibility I need. Have to have 4 doors and flip down rear seats.

I hope once the dust settles and more RS3's hit dealer showrooms at least one will allow test drives just to be sure of the direction I need to go. I'm not in any rush which helps. The 2015/6 B8.5 S4 with APR Stage 2 chip and sport diff is looking more like a option than I was originally inclined to consider. Choices should be greater too as current S4 owners jump over to the RS3.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was hoping for more of a "Holy $hit" and less of a "meh" moment. I am still debating at this point whether to walk away from the deal and keep the S4 and eat the deposit, or get the car. I'd buy the car if I my lease was coming up, but I'm not sure it's that much better than the S4 to go through all this hassle.
> 
> It is undoubtedly faster than the S4; I can't shake the wife in the R on on-ramps as it is. But the power delivery in the RS3 is unfortunately what I feared it would be; soft on initial throttle tip in. Maybe I just got spoiled with S/C motor in the S4.
> 
> ...


Honestly, outside of oddball like a Hellcat, I don't think we're going to get "holy ****" acceleration out of a new stock car any of us can reasonably afford. I think these cars will shine with a tune / modifications, but I'm definitely not expecting to be blown away stock. 

But...with how much these cost, I can understand where you guys are coming from. I just don't see much else in a similar price range that would give that feeling. If I went M2, I'd want to wait for the CS now. Don't want a Camaro. I don't feel like having another heavily built VW. What else really is there? If this doesn't give a HS feeling, the new S4/S5 certainly won't.


----------



## STI2GolfR (Aug 1, 2015)

MisterTroy said:


> Anyone else have their 2018 delayed recently? I still just have the initial sheet everyone was posting up that shows commission number, that the order has been accepted to factory, and then an ETA. ETA moved to 10/5-10/31. Does anyone know if the eta on that sheet is for actual dealership delivery? Really hoping that isn't the shipping eta. I did ask the dealership, but they haven't been all that helpful


Hey yeah my 2018 was delayed another 2 months (was supposed to get it in Late Sept/early Oct) and now it is going to be sometime in November.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was hoping for more of a "Holy $hit" and less of a "meh" moment. The car didn't give me the sense of driving something special. Not the slam dunk I was hoping it to be.


This pretty much sums up what I was feeling too. 

I'll just add, that I wasn't expecting crazy acceleration. It's not just that. It's more that I want a car that feels 'special', as nebulous as that sounds. When I had the Cayman for me every drive felt memorable and the car felt special. Yeah it was a base Cayman, but it was just so visceral. Some people get that from a Miatia. Some people get it from a motorcycle. To me, personally, the RS 3 looks badass, the RS history was what M use to be in my mind. But then after I drove it I was just like, "Eh, I think it's good.... but I just don't feel it." 

The Golf R (and I'm only comparing it because that's what I have now - not because I'm trying to make a case for the R over the RS 3) was the opposite. I had little expectation of it other than it should be slightly faster than a GTI and I got out of that grinning at that salesperson and said, "Wow! This thing is fun! It's a blast to drive." 

I guess I was just hoping for a similiar feeling from the RS 3 and it wasn't there. 

Anyway, enough of my yammering, love to hear other honest opinions from forum members after their drive.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was hoping for more of a "Holy $hit" and less of a "meh" moment. I am still debating at this point whether to walk away from the deal and keep the S4 and eat the deposit, or get the car. I'd buy the car if I my lease was coming up, but I'm not sure it's that much better than the S4 to go through all this hassle.
> 
> It is undoubtedly faster than the S4; I can't shake the wife in the R on on-ramps as it is. But the power delivery in the RS3 is unfortunately what I feared it would be; soft on initial throttle tip in. Maybe I just got spoiled with S/C motor in the S4.
> 
> ...


If your dealer attempts to keep your deposit keep in mind that in many states it isn't legal for them to do so. Check into it, or call another dealer and ask...


----------



## michael818 (Apr 12, 2017)

It's interesting to read the early reviews and that no one is "blown away" by the car. I think a lot of this depends upon your expectation and what you are looking for in a car. The RS 3 is an entry level Audi Sport vehicle. It's not meant to be a track car nor is it expected to compete with tuned cars. I too came from a 911 (991.1 C2S) and looked at this as buying car for everyday use that would be a little fun and a lot cheaper.. I didn't think that it would be a HS experience but simply a nice DD with a little punch and looks that did not attract attention. I like the fact that it looks pretty much like every other S3 and generates no special interest. Additionally, it is half the price of a similarly optioned mew 911 CS. I too considered the S4/S5 but found them to be larger than I wanted or needed but quite nice. I realize that a lot of buyers are "moving up" in car category but should keep in mind that this is, basically, an entry level car with some luxury options but missing a lot of standard luxury features that one might expect today (Homelink, HUD, ventilated seats etc). I think those of you who haven't made the decision to buy should examine your expectations before committing. If you want a track car, this isn't it. If you want something that generates attention, this probably isn't it. If you want full luxury or a GT type car, this isn't it. This is a nice little turbocharged sedan with a good engine, decent dynamics and poor weight distribution. It's quick enough in a straight line and good for probably 99% of the drivers out there who simply want a decent and fun DD. I wish all of you luck and hope that none of you are disappointed with your choices.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I think it's important to think Opportunity Cost a lot when buying cars. *What else could $75,000CDN get you? *


----------



## vassili (Jul 21, 2017)

Hawk said:


> So was it yours?


apparently not. they told me it was the dealer demo. mine came in and awaiting PDI. picking up on Thurs!


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Hawk said:


> This pretty much sums up what I was feeling too.
> 
> I'll just add, that I wasn't expecting crazy acceleration. It's not just that. It's more that I want a car that feels 'special', as nebulous as that sounds. When I had the Cayman for me every drive felt memorable and the car felt special. Yeah it was a base Cayman, but it was just so visceral. Some people get that from a Miatia. Some people get it from a motorcycle. To me, personally, the RS 3 looks badass, the RS history was what M use to be in my mind. But then after I drove it I was just like, "Eh, I think it's good.... but I just don't feel it."
> 
> ...


The RS3 apparently has less fun factor than some of you were expecting. I have wondered all along if the fun factor would be enough to justify the added cost (about $10k) over a fully equipped S3. Your comments about the R are very interesting. A car can be a ton of fun without being the fastest. Hell, I bought a Jetta GLI in 1985 as a temporary car after selling my BMW 633 CSI, and I loved driving that spunky Jetta so much I ended up keeping it for 11 years! It wasn't powerful or fast, just plain fun. A friend picked up a new Golf R last fall, and it reminded me of that fun factor in spades: very quick and nimble. So I sold my DD Macan S (which was a fantastically fast and competent car for an SUV, but still an SUV - too big for my tastes and needs) and ordered a RS3, which should arrive from Houston within the next few days or weeks. I had considered a Golf R, but wanted something just a little more upscale. I am going to drive the RS3 back to back with an S3 to see if it warrants the additional $10k. If not, I may just order a 2018 S3 and still have the fun factor I wanted in my DD. I'm fortunate having my 993 C4S to provide significant fun factor at other times. Also, just checked with my insurance agent, and the S3 coverage would be $260/yr cheaper than the RS3.

Looking forward to getting more feedback from people who have taken delivery of their RS3's. Of course, my test drive will be of most significance in my ultimate decision.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

keninblaine said:


> A car can be a ton of fun without being the fastest. Hell, I bought a Jetta GLI in 1985 as a temporary car after selling my BMW 633 CSI, and I loved driving that spunky Jetta so much I ended up keeping it for 11 years! It wasn't powerful or fast, just plain fun.


Small world, one of my favourite cars was my first VW, a 1989 Jetta GLI. :thumbup:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Hawk said:


> This pretty much sums up what I was feeling too.
> 
> I'll just add, that I wasn't expecting crazy acceleration. It's not just that. It's more that I want a car that feels 'special', as nebulous as that sounds. When I had the Cayman for me every drive felt memorable and the car felt special. Yeah it was a base Cayman, but it was just so visceral. Some people get that from a Miatia. Some people get it from a motorcycle. To me, personally, the RS 3 looks badass, the RS history was what M use to be in my mind. But then after I drove it I was just like, "Eh, I think it's good.... but I just don't feel it."
> 
> ...


This has me slightly worried about the RS3 in the sense of, is it worth it to get one coming from an S3. The reviews I've seen are from paid car magazines and people who didn't previously have a S3 to compare it too. I'm anxiously waiting for someone who upgraded from a S3 and can directly compare the two. The problem with the RS3 is that when you start getting into that price range ($55k-$65k) you really have some nice options to look at. Some really aren't direct competition (C7 Corvette) but at the end of the day $60k is $60K. Obviously the M2 is probably the most cross shopped but I would throw in the ZL1 and the GT350 as substitutes as well. Then there's some internal cross shopping such as the RS3 and the S5 sportback. At least that's what the wife was looking at. 

I'm really wanting the RS3 to be great but I'm just not sure of it yet. I think they royally screwed up on the exterior by not flaring the fenders. I think the RS3 has a unique and awesome motor but at this price point you really need the whole package to make the car feel special. I'm not saying the RS3 isn't special but the jury is still out on it I think.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> This has me slightly worried about the RS3 in the sense of, is it worth it to get one coming from an S3. The reviews I've seen are from paid car magazines and people who didn't previously have a S3 to compare it too. I'm anxiously waiting for someone who upgraded from a S3 and can directly compare the two. The problem with the RS3 is that when you start getting into that price range ($55k-$65k) you really have some nice options to look at. Some really aren't direct competition (C7 Corvette) but at the end of the day $60k is $60K. Obviously the M2 is probably the most cross shopped but I would throw in the ZL1 and the GT350 as substitutes as well. Then there's some internal cross shopping such as the RS3 and the S5 sportback. At least that's what the wife was looking at.
> 
> I'm really wanting the RS3 to be great but I'm just not sure of it yet. I think they royally screwed up on the exterior by not flaring the fenders. I think the RS3 has a unique and awesome motor but at this price point you really need the whole package to make the car feel special. I'm not saying the RS3 isn't special but the jury is still out on it I think.


Plenty of "special" RS models have no flares. And for the record, the RS 3 as slight flared fronts (which is all but useless, I agree).

TT RS - no flares
RS 7 - no flares

both models are more expensive than the RS 3, the RS 7 (in perf trim) is 2x the cost of an RS 3.

Don't get me wrong, would have loved the flares like the a3 clubsport. But the assertion it's not special because it doesn't have flares is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

We all have slightly different priorities for a car with regard to the butt test for power and torque, the handling under different conditions, styling, creature comforts and conveniences such as memory power seats, electronic displays, sound systems etc., and what we're each able and willing to pay to get the right balance of all these things. So there is obviously no single right answer, just individual opinions.

I'm gratified to see that people here are willing to be honest about any disappointments as it is more common for people in general to try to be positive about their choice. Maybe the more negative reviews will lower my expectations enough that I'll be suitably impressed!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

What we really need is for more forum members to test drive the RS3 and report back. I'm super curious to hear what others think after driving one for themselves. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

thebc2 said:


> Plenty of "special" RS models have no flares. And for the record, the RS 3 as slight flared fronts (which is all but useless, I agree).
> 
> TT RS - no flares
> RS 7 - no flares
> ...


Audi gave the facelift 2017 RS4 flared fenders so don't understand the decision to go with the S3 appearance rather than the making the RS3 a little more special visually.

http://apleasanthouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2017-Audi-RS-4.jpg


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Audi gave the facelift 2017 RS4 flared fenders so don't understand the decision to go with the S3 appearance rather than the making the RS3 a little more special visually.
> 
> http://apleasanthouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2017-Audi-RS-4.jpg


Yep, same with the RS 5. I think the 4/5 have been known to have flares in previous gens, the RS 3 has never had flared fenders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

thebc2 said:


> Yep, same with the RS 5. I think the 4/5 have been known to have flares in previous gens, the RS 3 has never had flared fenders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But Audi liked the look enough to test it on the 'prototype' Clubsport. I don't remember any of the rave reviews when that car appeared saying "oh no, those fenders are way too wide". And just because the previous gen Sportback didn't have overt flares doesn't mean they can't be added to a new updated model. IMO the designers missed a trick here.


----------



## CoOlSlY (Mar 27, 2003)

I do have my 2018 rs3 for a week (Montreal, Canada) and can concur that the turbo lag is noticeable and ok I came from a GTr/ctsv/jeep srt but you don't feel the acceleration or "explosion" when the turbo kicks in and this is something that disappoints me. I tried the launch control, easy to use and good but without the launch control there is a delay on avceleration from a dead stop. Other than that, it's similar to an s3. I have the rotor wheels on mine, easy to wash lol I like them.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

So a friend of mine (who's a big Audi enthusiast) just test drove it and also said it was a bit of a letdown. He blamed the transmission calibration, and said it isn't the best. 

Not sure what that means exactly. 

In my experience no turbo powered car 'explodes' off the line like a NA car, but the fun ones still have that great rush of power when the turbo(s) have spooled up sufficiently. Using launch control, may help things, but that's not a practical way to leave each set of traffic lights.


----------



## tonipepperoni77 (Jun 17, 2016)

I’ve driven one and seems to be similar in the “lag” as my R but I enjoyed it just as much. If it came out last year I would be driving one but I didn’t want to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> But Audi liked the look enough to test it on the 'prototype' Clubsport. I don't remember any of the rave reviews when that car appeared saying "oh no, those fenders are way too wide". And just because the previous gen Sportback didn't have overt flares doesn't mean they can't be added to a new updated model. IMO the designers missed a trick here.


Totally agree it looks bad ass, that's why I mentioned it

I'll also take that air brake as well please. But again, not saying it doesn't look good - just pointing out that more RS cars don't have flares, than do.


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

RS => RennSport => Racing Sport. I think Audi needs to reacquaint themselves with why they actually use the RS logo on their cars. Outwardly nothing on the RS3 speaks to any sort of racing pedigree or heritage. They hark on about the 5 cyl engine hailing back to the glory days of their WRC winning cars in the 80's yet they overlook the body cues i.e. wheel flares, that complete the concept.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Hmmmm...I mean no offense by this, but it kinda seems like people are expecting this turbo 5 to accelerate like the love child of a Model S and Gallardo and expecting this sleeper fast A3 to look like a bulgy //M. 

On the first point, it's a turbo 5. Some lag is to be expected there. "Near instantaneous" (as the reviews said) is not the same as "instantaneous"; moreover, one constant theme in the reviews was the linear nature of the power delivery w/ no "snap" at the top end. I do not mean to say that the lag and boring power band being described don't exist. I'm sure they do. But, I am pointing out that these things were kinda known already. 

On the second point, it's a little hard to argue that we didn't know what the thing was gonna look like. I too would've liked a touch more fender flare (think b8 RS4), but I knew full well what the car looked like before I put my deposit down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

A bit depressing. The long wait; the anticipation and now finally people receiving their vehicles to .... lackluster reviews here in the forums. 
I'll take it all with a grain of salt. I'm not coming from a stage 3+ Golf R or a Nismo GT-R or even an old S4.. no. This is my first new car, first German one and coming from an 11yr old Acura TL I'd imagine I'm in for one hell of a wild ride. Not gonna let y'all get me down. Haters gonna hate.. ❤ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

APR has their RS3 sedan


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

ethernaut05 said:


> I'm not coming from a stage 3+ Golf R . I coming from an 11yr old Acura TL I'd imagine I'm in for one hell of a wild ride. Not gonna let y'all get me down. Haters gonna hate.


First, a point of clarity, neither Maximum_Effort nor I have Stage 3+ Golf Rs. Just regular old stock Golf Rs making 295hp. 

Second, I think the fact that you're going from an 11 year old TL to this will mean you will feel like it's a hell of an upgrade. So enjoy! :beer:

Third, let's not call people that were underwhelmed by their test drive 'haters'. I'm sure you're joking, but it sets up such a ridiculous dynamic of anyone who's critical is a hater and anyone who isn't is a fanboi. Let's not start that. 

Fourth, although someone else mentioned it, I think it is reasonable to have expected boxy fenders. Sure a lot of RS models don't have it. But if BMW can give the M2 different metal work than the regular 2-series it would have been nice for Audi to spend the money to give the RS different metal work from the S, not just different plastic bumper bits and interior trim pieces. 

More test drive reports! What are other people feeling?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

thebc2 said:


> Plenty of "special" RS models have no flares. And for the record, the RS 3 as slight flared fronts (which is all but useless, I agree).
> 
> TT RS - no flares
> RS 7 - no flares
> ...


I should have clarified that yes while the RS3 does have wider front fenders they missed the mark on what they could have done. I don't think the RS3 isn't special because of this. As I said the jury is still out on the car. With the reviews coming in I am a little disappointed but wont hold judgment until I drive one for my self. 



keninblaine said:


> We all have slightly different priorities for a car with regard to the butt test for power and torque, the handling under different conditions, styling, creature comforts and conveniences such as memory power seats, electronic displays, sound systems etc., and what we're each able and willing to pay to get the right balance of all these things. So there is obviously no single right answer, just individual opinions.
> 
> *I'm gratified to see that people here are willing to be honest about any disappointments as it is more common for people in general to try to be positive about their choice*. Maybe the more negative reviews will lower my expectations enough that I'll be suitably impressed!


This is very true. Lots of people after making a big purchase almost feel like they have to like what they bought. I just want people to be honest about their ownership. I know people aren't going to rip on the car, well they shouldn't otherwise they wouldn't have bought it, but I would like some good honest reviews about what they like and what could be improved. 



DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Audi gave the facelift 2017 RS4 flared fenders so don't understand the decision to go with the S3 appearance rather than the making the RS3 a little more special visually.
> 
> http://apleasanthouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2017-Audi-RS-4.jpg


This!!!!!!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Did my first test drive yesterday - same car as Maximum Effort,

First off, although I too would have preferred more flared fenders, I think there is a fine line between nicely done and too much. As beautiful is in the eyes of the beholder; I hate the looks of the M2. I could not own this car due to its looks. Anyways, very happy with the Nardo Gray with BO. I saw my car in the lot just next to Maximum Effort's Ara Blue one. Can't wait to see it with Tarmac HRE FF01 and 245 rubber! Coming from a 2008 R32, I love the size of this car. Exterior size was an important factor for me. Used to have a B7 S4, the new S4 is way to long for my taste; feels too limousine for me.

Interior is very nice. Red stitching and carbon fiber trims make the inside a little more sportier. I am personally not to worried with the Alcantara as I usually hold the steering with one hand either at the bottom or the top. It will be great to finally have 4 doors. Love that the dash screen can be tucked away and that I can have the navigation in the virtual cockpit as the girlfriend can play with the radio on the dash screen. It was raining heavily yesterday so could not listen to the exhaust note well but I can say I am very happy to have taken the RS exhaust. Not too loud.

Now the drive. Holy crap those brakes! Sent my passenger in the dash on my first low speed braking. Coming from an R32 with new brake, I didn't expect such difference. Modulating braking at low speed will require some time to adjust. As I was going faster it was smooth yet strong braking. Although I agree with Maximum Effort that power delivery is not 'in you face' or didn't feel 'scary fast', it definitely felt fast ! Maybe if you are coming from an already fast car some could be disappointed but for me, it felt just great. I will be driving this car on a daily basis so I don't want a car that will be scary fast all the time. The ride on the back roads were also not the place to push it so it is hard to really appreciate the speed. Definitely has a small turbo lag as you go up the RPM but normal on a 2.5L low compression motor. Love the acceleration. Suspension is just perfect for me. Was expecting a much harsher ride in Dynamic Mode. We have very sad roads here so a compliant suspension is good.

I am taking delivery of my car this Thursday and have a small trip planned for the weekend. Will report back next Monday for more details. Shoot me questions if there is some specific details you want to know.

So far I am ecstatic about this car and the test drive did nothing to lessen this feeling.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Did my first test drive yesterday - same car as Maximum_Effort. It definitely felt fast! It felt just great. So far I am ecstatic about this car and the test drive did nothing to lessen this feeling.


:thumbup:


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hawk said:


> :thumbup:


Agreed!!! Bravo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

Preliminary comments on this board have me very confused… I’m tough to impress as I’m a regular track day driver and have owned many “fast” cars. I decided that I really wanted to be wowed by my next (daily) driver. 

My short list for my next car are the M3, C63 S and GT-R. After driving all three I was only really impressed by the GT-R, the 500hp AMG was ok, and the M3 was fun but I think mostly because it was a manual. 

When I learned about the RS3 it seemed like an interesting choice, still good HP in a lighter package (than my 3 other choices). With the AWD, lower weight, and underrated HP it should be close to the others in a straight line which is most of what a driver is about. So I got on the waitlist almost a year ago, and my 2018 should arrive in the next 2-4 weeks. I did write in my contract that the purchase was contingent on test driving the car first and “being impressed”. 

Now the early returns are saying, “underwhelming”… and I’m generally much harder to impress than the general public. Now I’m generally skeptical about magazine articles but everything I’ve seen shows this car is putting out a chunk over 400hp (416), doing 0-60 in a shade under 4 seconds (3.8) and lapping with non-competition pack M3s. It’s got to be a fast car. 

The only way I can parse this is the 7 speed transmission. I think the engine actually builds power/torque fairly early (like 354 lb-ft @ 1700 rpm) so you don’t get a big turbo hit at the top and then with all the quick gear changes you’re missing the gear change “thumps” so it feels very linear without surges of speed that give it a little more drama? 

I’ve always driven manual, and I’m starting to think that part of the reason I enjoyed the M3 and not the AMG was the fact that I wasn’t able to control my experience in the same way. The DSG is the wildcard in this equation for me as I can’t ignore the RS3s numbers will make it a fast car. 

Unfortunately, the car I will be test driving will be mine (if I buy it) and I’m going to have a difficult time driving it like a scalded cat before it’s broken in especially if I’m going to own it. Anyone in Colorado have one that they’d let me test drive…  I’ll trade the test drive for some track lessons. :-D


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I just got an invite from another Toronto Audi dealer to come test drive their RS3. Maybe I'll go do another drive. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

epiloggts said:


> I’m tough to impress as I’m a regular track day driver and have owned many “fast” cars. My short list for my next car are the M3, C63 S and GT-R. After driving all three I was only really impressed by the GT-R, the 500hp AMG was ok.


Honestly, if you found the 500hp C63 was merely 'okay' and if you're a regular track day driver I really worry that the RS3 won't be enough for you. But hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

Hawk said:


> Honestly, if you found the 500hp C63 was merely 'okay' and if you're a regular track day driver I really worry that the RS3 won't be enough for you. But hopefully I'm wrong.


lol 

The Merc is a big fat pig so it needs those 503 hp to get it to move, and as much as the magazines say different, the 7 speed slush box (wet clutch) was certainly recalcitrant to shift when asked and didn't seem very "speed-shifty" to me... 

The car certainly has gravitas however.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

If you're a regular track driver then sedans, in general, are probably going to disappoint. It's a bit like cross shopping a Mini Cooper when you need a pickup.

The high horse German sedans are really meant to make your daily drive more exciting and pleasurable, but on the track they are going to fall short of a mark set by even far cheaper sports coupes. A 10 year old Miata with a manual box is likely going to be more fun around a track than an RS3. This is just another example of people setting their expectations far too high and imagining that there aren't going to be significant compromises when you are buying an all around, daily driver, sports sedan. It's a jack of all trades, how many do you really think it will master?

This does a nice job explaining it in a bit more depth, specifically around the C63S


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Epiloggts would a new 718 Cayman S be better for what you're looking for?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Did my first test drive yesterday - same car as Maximum Effort,
> 
> First off, although I too would have preferred more flared fenders, I think there is a fine line between nicely done and too much. As beautiful is in the eyes of the beholder; I hate the looks of the M2. I could not own this car due to its looks. Anyways, very happy with the Nardo Gray with BO. I saw my car in the lot just next to Maximum Effort's Ara Blue one. Can't wait to see it with Tarmac HRE FF01 and 245 rubber! Coming from a 2008 R32, I love the size of this car. Exterior size was an important factor for me. Used to have a B7 S4, the new S4 is way to long for my taste; feels too limousine for me.
> 
> ...


Where are you located, and more to the point, where is this test drive-able RS3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> Unfortunately, the car I will be test driving will be mine (if I buy it) and I’m going to have a difficult time driving it like a scalded cat before it’s broken in especially if I’m going to own it. Anyone in Colorado have one that they’d let me test drive…  I’ll trade the test drive for some track lessons. :-D


Hmmm I was just starting to buy into the whole 'Drive it Like You Stole It' school of new engine break in too.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was in my dealer today getting trade in Value on my Golf R, and I asked about extended warranty options, if they had any that were tuned friendly. The parts manager heard our conversation and mentioned that Audi Sport was getting close to launching warranty friendly aftermarket tunes/parts specifically for RS lines.

Has anyone else heard of this? 

They had this TTRS in today that was beautiful











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Hmmmm...I mean no offense by this, but it kinda seems like people are expecting this turbo 5 to accelerate like the love child of a Model S and Gallardo and expecting this sleeper fast A3 to look like a bulgy //M.
> 
> On the first point, it's a turbo 5. Some lag is to be expected there. "Near instantaneous" (as the reviews said) is not the same as "instantaneous"; moreover, one constant theme in the reviews was the linear nature of the power delivery w/ no "snap" at the top end. I do not mean to say that the lag and boring power band being described don't exist. I'm sure they do. But, I am pointing out that these things were kinda known already.


It almost feels to me like they wanted to have the "Makes max torque from 1700 straight through to 5k" line in their ad copy so bad that they artificially capped torque at whatever number marketing told them was "good enough". There's no way the turbo is fully spooled that early, there should be plenty of headroom left to keep building torque well into the 3000's at least and give it more or a rush of acceleration rather than a slow build. I mean, it makes less torque than my current car, and I'm down half a liter, one cylinder, and am running a much smaller turbo. I think the fact that some German tuners are adding a full 150ftlbs confirms that the stock engine has been rather aggressively detuned. Not a big deal for people like me that are going to be tuning ASAP, but kinda sucks for people that want to stay stock or wait for their warranty to run out though.



ethernaut05 said:


> A bit depressing. The long wait; the anticipation and now finally people receiving their vehicles to .... lackluster reviews here in the forums.
> I'll take it all with a grain of salt. I'm not coming from a stage 3+ Golf R or a Nismo GT-R or even an old S4.. no. This is my first new car, first German one and coming from an 11yr old Acura TL I'd imagine I'm in for one hell of a wild ride. Not gonna let y'all get me down. Haters gonna hate.. ❤


I'm not really worried either. I drove an S3 before I ordered my RS3. The S3 gets a lot of criticism for disconnected driving feel, not being fun, and being cramped on the inside. I wanted to make sure I didn't feel that way before I committed to ordering it's big brother. I got none of that from my drive. I thought it was terrific, and it addressed pretty much every complaint I've developed living with my current car for ~180k miles. The only downsides were the power and the DSG software. The car would trick me into thinking is massively fast, mostly because I can mash the throttle at low speed with no consequence, whereas I'm used to having to aggressively modulate throttle to keep my front tires from smoking themselves down to slicks. Once you get past 30 or so though you start to realize it really wasn't very fast. And the S3 gearbox has that silly safety downshift hesitation that drives me crazy. If only the S3 had more power and a good chunk of tuning headroom on top of it and a gearbox that does what I tell it to when I tell it to it would be the perfect car for me. So I'll be very surprised if an RS3 with 100 extra horsepower and a DQ500 with proper responsive software doesn't end up being a perfect fit for me. Considering that it will likely be at or near parity with an APR Stage 3+ S3 on software alone and that only sweetens the deal. For me at least, anyway.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Where are you located, and more to the point, where is this test drive-able RS3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure they're driving one at a dealer in Toronto.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Pretty sure they're driving one at a dealer in Toronto.


Dammit...Toronto really isn't all that far away....I wonder if there's one in Windsor.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> I was in my dealer today getting trade in Value on my Golf R, and I asked about extended warranty options, if they had any that were tuned friendly. The parts manager heard our conversation and mentioned that Audi Sport was getting close to launching warranty friendly aftermarket tunes/parts specifically for RS lines.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this?


Check out post #819 on page 33 or 34 of this thread


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> Dammit...Toronto really isn't all that far away....I wonder if there's one in Windsor.


Windsor has 2. @TheWiryIrishman, fancy a road trip? Will need to come up with explanation to convince them to let us test drive a car we can't buy from them. Thoughts?


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

jwil said:


> If you're a regular track driver then sedans, in general, are probably going to disappoint. It's a bit like cross shopping a Mini Cooper when you need a pickup.
> 
> The high horse German sedans are really meant to make your daily drive more exciting and pleasurable, but on the track they are going to fall short of a mark set by even far cheaper sports coupes.


I have a dedicated track only vehicle, so I don't have any expectations that this car will be as dynamic. 

I really just want a reserved, 4 door, muscle car. I'm in Colorado so it needs to be Turbo otherwise the 15% hp loss neuters even the funnest vehicles. The Nissan GT-R really has it all aside from 2 extra doors. With kids I really don't want to go coupe... I've driven Panamera Turbo S, E 63 AMG Wagon, M3, C63 S, older N/A C63 s, GT-R, S3, S4, GTI only the manual M3 seemed very fun. I haven't driven a Gulia, but not a first year Italian car. 

I drive a BMW 335 xi right now and have been less than impressed with is ride quality and it's too slow (Colorado roads are brutal). I had a B5 S4 back in the day and really enjoyed it... 

Who knows, perhaps my unicorn doesn't exist.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

ethernaut05 said:


> Hmmm I was just starting to buy into the whole 'Drive it Like You Stole It' school of new engine break in too....


Break-in strategies/opinions are like a$$holes... I forget the rest; maybe something about them all looking better when bleached?


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

Hawk said:


> Epiloggts would a new 718 Cayman S be better for what you're looking for?


That's a great "bargain" and the Caymans are very rewarding but I already own one 2 seater. 

This is for hauling the family; needs to be 4 doors, or at minimum 4 seats. 

I'm still very optimistic about the RS, just wish I could test drive one before I spend the dough (but supply and demand say, "I can sit and spin").


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Windsor has 2. @TheWiryIrishman, fancy a road trip? Will need to come up with explanation to convince them to let us test drive a car we can't buy from them. Thoughts?


I'm not going to have time to drive to Canada any time soon. Plus you have to go through Detroit to get to Windsor and nothing about that is ever appealing. Some ideas to help you out though, of varying degrees of usefulness:


 Just call them, be up front and ask. There's a decent chance they're nice car people and would accommodate you on a slow day.
 Claim you're moving to Canada, fleeing Trump or whatever. Say you're waiting on your final immigration paperwork.
 Just show up unannounced. Park out of the way so no one sees your plates and just head in and express interest in the car. Its not like they're going to ask you if you're Canadian, though they might check your driver's license before they let you drive it. Maybe say "eh" and "aboot" a lot and wear maple syrup instead of deodorant to really sell it.




epiloggts said:


> I have a dedicated track only vehicle, so I don't have any expectations that this car will be as dynamic.
> 
> I really just want a reserved, 4 door, muscle car. I'm in Colorado so it needs to be Turbo otherwise the 15% hp loss neuters even the funnest vehicles. The Nissan GT-R really has it all aside from 2 extra doors. With kids I really don't want to go coupe... I've driven Panamera Turbo S, E 63 AMG Wagon, M3, C63 S, older N/A C63 s, GT-R, S3, S4, GTI only the manual M3 seemed very fun. I haven't driven a Gulia, but not a first year Italian car.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the S6? Turbo V8, plenty of room for a family. It might be a little hefty for your tastes, but it can be pushed over 600HP on software alone.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> It almost feels to me like they wanted to have the "Makes max torque from 1700 straight through to 5k" line in their ad copy so bad that they artificially capped torque at whatever number marketing told them was "good enough". There's no way the turbo is fully spooled that early, there should be plenty of headroom left to keep building torque well into the 3000's at least and give it more or a rush of acceleration rather than a slow build. I mean, it makes less torque than my current car, and I'm down half a liter, one cylinder, and am running a much smaller turbo. I think the fact that some German tuners are adding a full 150ftlbs confirms that the stock engine has been rather aggressively detuned. Not a big deal for people like me that are going to be tuning ASAP, but kinda sucks for people that want to stay stock or wait for their warranty to run out though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really worried either. I drove an S3 before I ordered my RS3. The S3 gets a lot of criticism for disconnected driving feel, not being fun, and being cramped on the inside. I wanted to make sure I didn't feel that way before I committed to ordering it's big brother. I got none of that from my drive. I thought it was terrific, and it addressed pretty much every complaint I've developed living with my current car for ~180k miles. The only downsides were the power and the DSG software. The car would trick me into thinking is massively fast, mostly because I can mash the throttle at low speed with no consequence, whereas I'm used to having to aggressively modulate throttle to keep my front tires from smoking themselves down to slicks. Once you get past 30 or so though you start to realize it really wasn't very fast. And the S3 gearbox has that silly safety downshift hesitation that drives me crazy. If only the S3 had more power and a good chunk of tuning headroom on top of it and a gearbox that does what I tell it to when I tell it to it would be the perfect car for me. So I'll be very surprised if an RS3 with 100 extra horsepower and a DQ500 with proper responsive software doesn't end up being a perfect fit for me. Considering that it will likely be at or near parity with an APR Stage 3+ S3 on software alone and that only sweetens the deal. For me at least, anyway.


For context, I assume the S3 you're using as a comparison is an older one? I'm curious because I haven't dismissed the possibility of opting for a new S3 if the RS3 doesn't do it for me sufficiently to justify the added $10k.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> For context, I assume the S3 you're using as a comparison is an older one? I'm curious because I haven't dismissed the possibility of opting for a new S3 if the RS3 doesn't do it for me sufficiently to justify the added $10k.


I drove a 2017


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Where are you located, and more to the point, where is this test drive-able RS3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Ottawa, Canada. Didn't ask if the demo was open to anyone but since I'm buying one, I'm glad they offered to test drive it.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I drove a 2017


Thanks, I was a little confused by the references to both your current car (not named) and the S3, which apparently was one that you only test drove. Wasn't aware of the idiosyncrasies of the DSG in the S3. Thanks for your input.


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

*Audi Tour*

Audi Tour rolls into Cleveland this weekend (7/29-30) so there'll be another opportunity to drive the RS3 for those in the area. It'll be at the Hard Rock Rocksino parking lot. You'll probably have to talk to a local dealership to get in as it's invite only.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

epiloggts said:


> Break-in strategies/opinions are like a$$holes... I forget the rest; maybe something about them all looking better when bleached?


Except in this case: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm not going to have time to drive to Canada any time soon. Plus you have to go through Detroit to get to Windsor and nothing about that is ever appealing. Some ideas to help you out though, of varying degrees of usefulness:
> 
> 
> Just call them, be up front and ask. There's a decent chance they're nice car people and would accommodate you on a slow day.
> ...


 FINE. I'll start working on the accent and go it alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

mattvandyk said:


> Except in this case:


Audi's strategy is similar to mine except for I have my own voodoo...

1) No lugging in the engine during break-in (worst sin)

2) Always vary RPM's through the first 1000 miles, never letting it sit at one RPM for longer than a short amount of time. This may be difficult with an auto as it's likely going to be programed to keep the engine in the most efficient RPM 

3) Slowly increase the max RPMs as you put more mileage on the engine. Start with a redline where the car will run with out lugging (See rule 1). Increase the redline 250 rpm every 100 miles or so after you put 500-600 break-in miles on it. You do however want to run it up in the RPMs during the first 1000 miles (some of the break it in like you plan on driving it). 

4) No hard launches or aggressive redline trips until at least 1000 miles. 

5) I will likely change the oil with synthetic at 500, and 1000, 2000, 5000 miles

And I'm just some guy who's read a lot of opinions on the internet and decided to use a "strategy" that conforms to all of my pre-conceived ideas, a drive it like you stole it works for a lot of people too.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm not really worried either. I drove an S3 before I ordered my RS3. The S3 gets a lot of criticism for disconnected driving feel, not being fun, and being cramped on the inside. I wanted to make sure I didn't feel that way before I committed to ordering it's big brother. I got none of that from my drive. I thought it was terrific, and it addressed pretty much every complaint I've developed living with my current car for ~180k miles. The only downsides were the power and the DSG software. The car would trick me into thinking is massively fast, mostly because I can mash the throttle at low speed with no consequence, whereas I'm used to having to aggressively modulate throttle to keep my front tires from smoking themselves down to slicks. Once you get past 30 or so though you start to realize it really wasn't very fast. And the S3 gearbox has that silly safety downshift hesitation that drives me crazy. If only the S3 had more power and *a good chunk of tuning headroom on top of it* and a gearbox that does what I tell it to when I tell it to it would be the perfect car for me. So I'll be very surprised if an RS3 with 100 extra horsepower and a DQ500 with proper responsive software doesn't end up being a perfect fit for me. Considering that it will likely be at or near parity with an APR Stage 3+ S3 on software alone and that only sweetens the deal. For me at least, anyway.


Granted kind of an extreme example, but did you see the Iroz R that did [email protected] this weekend? They think it has enough left in it to get into the 8's. Hopefully the new 2.5t proves to be just as tunable. Fingers are definitely crossed.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> lol
> 
> The Merc is a big fat pig so it needs those 503 hp to get it to move, and as much as the magazines say different, the 7 speed slush box (wet clutch) was certainly recalcitrant to shift when asked and didn't seem very "speed-shifty" to me...
> 
> The car certainly has gravitas however.


Current gen C63?


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> It almost feels to me like they wanted to have the "Makes max torque from 1700 straight through to 5k" line in their ad copy so bad that they artificially capped torque at whatever number marketing told them was "good enough". There's no way the turbo is fully spooled that early, there should be plenty of headroom left to keep building torque well into the 3000's at least and give it more or a rush of acceleration rather than a slow build. I mean, it makes less torque than my current car, and I'm down half a liter, one cylinder, and am running a much smaller turbo. I think the fact that some German tuners are adding a full 150ftlbs confirms that the stock engine has been rather aggressively detuned. Not a big deal for people like me that are going to be tuning ASAP, but kinda sucks for people that want to stay stock or wait for their warranty to run out though.


This is very common to save wear and tear on the transmission and other high wear parts. VAG also just under reports on just about everything from performance numbers to hp/torque. B8/8.5 S4 prime example.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

MisterTroy said:


> Current gen C63?


Current - 4.0 liter twin turbo


----------



## doktarra (Jul 26, 2017)

*ACNA discount on RS3*

at the ACNA site it specifically states no 6% discount on RS3. Is this absolute? I see a few references in this thread to the discount. Do you know something I don't?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

epiloggts said:


> I have a dedicated track only vehicle, so I don't have any expectations that this car will be as dynamic.
> 
> I really just want a reserved, 4 door, muscle car. I'm in Colorado so it needs to be Turbo otherwise the 15% hp loss neuters even the funnest vehicles. The Nissan GT-R really has it all aside from 2 extra doors. With kids I really don't want to go coupe... I've driven Panamera Turbo S, E 63 AMG Wagon, M3, C63 S, older N/A C63 s, GT-R, S3, S4, GTI only the manual M3 seemed very fun. I haven't driven a Gulia, but not a first year Italian car.
> 
> ...


My vote goes to the new Panamera. I've driven the 4s and has a standard one for a day and out of all the cars you've mentioned none of them compares as an overall package. Quiet, comfort, NVH, class and etc. It's like a comfortable car with the suspension tied down and not annoying to drive like the S-CLass with all the comforts included. Different class at a different price. The sport turismo is what I'm thinking as a jack of all trades car with seating for 5. The hybrid is also interesting for me if it gets rid of the initial stop and go turbo lag.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

doktarra said:


> at the ACNA site it specifically states no 6% discount on RS3. Is this absolute? I see a few references in this thread to the discount. Do you know something I don't?


Yes. It is definite. There absolutely is NO discounts, of any sort, on the RS3 at this time. That goes for Audi Family Discounts as well. Consider yourself lucky to pay MSRP. Honda Civic Type Rs are asking $5-10k OVER MSRP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

ethernaut05 said:


> Yes. It is definite. There absolutely is NO discounts, of any sort, on the RS3 at this time. That goes for Audi Family Discounts as well. Consider yourself lucky to pay MSRP. Honda Civic Type Rs are asking $5-10k OVER MSRP!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I think the no discounts policy extends to all Audi Sport models for their entire run.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just have to wait another year or two for price to get more attractive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> FINE. I'll start working on the accent and go it alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell you what, I can make it up to you. When you come down to get your RS3 if you show me your car I can show you my company's museum. Its not as cool as it used to be before we moved it to smaller space (for example, the Chevy Caprice w/ coal-burning turbine engine is no longer on display) but there's still some pretty neat stuff.



keninblaine said:


> Thanks, I was a little confused by the references to both your current car (not named) and the S3, which apparently was one that you only test drove. Wasn't aware of the idiosyncrasies of the DSG in the S3. Thanks for your input.


Sorry about that, that was a very poorly worded post written during a very mentally exhausting day. For reference, I drive a mk6 GTI w/ APR k04.



thebc2 said:


> This is very common to save wear and tear on the transmission and other high wear parts. VAG also just under reports on just about everything from performance numbers to hp/torque. B8/8.5 S4 prime example.


If they're underreporting to the same degree they did with the old 3.0T, the RS3 would still be at torque parity with my 2.0T and little k04 turbo. Considering both this fact and Audi's constant advertisement of the fact the RS3 engine makes max torque starting probably 1500RPM or so before the turbo is fully spooled is indicative of some pretty conservative tuning, especially on the low end.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

epiloggts said:


> I have a dedicated track only vehicle, so I don't have any expectations that this car will be as dynamic.
> 
> I really just want a reserved, 4 door, muscle car. I'm in Colorado so it needs to be Turbo otherwise the 15% hp loss neuters even the funnest vehicles. The Nissan GT-R really has it all aside from 2 extra doors. With kids I really don't want to go coupe... I've driven Panamera Turbo S, E 63 AMG Wagon, M3, C63 S, older N/A C63 s, GT-R, S3, S4, GTI only the manual M3 seemed very fun. I haven't driven a Gulia, but not a first year Italian car.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the ATS-V which can be had in a manual or the CTS-V which should tick all of your boxes expect the manual? Not trying to steer you away from the RS3 but think these other two options might tick more boxes.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Decisions, decisions....

Neuspeed RSe10:









Rotiform TMB:









BBS CH:









opcorn:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Granted kind of an extreme example, but did you see the Iroz R that did [email protected] this weekend? They think it has enough left in it to get into the 8's. Hopefully the new 2.5t proves to be just as tunable. Fingers are definitely crossed.


That was the first thing that popped up on my Facebook yesterday morning, very exciting! 

To clarify, though, when I say tuning headroom, I mean headroom without a having to build out the engine much beyond maybe rods and pistons. Something along the lines of an APR kit or the IROZ 650/700 kits for the iron block 2.5. I'd be super happy if I could get a simple turnkey kit like that with ~650HP, good daily road manners, and reasonable long-term reliability. I don't think that's too unrealistic, provided the aluminum block is durable enough. APR's kit made about that much for the old 2.5 on race gas. And its about the same percentage power increase over advertised as my current k04 car, and that has 140k+ startling reliable tuned miles on it.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Except in this case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I test drove the RS3 last Monday I asked about the break-in period. I was told there is no break-in period for RS models as this is done at the assembly plant.
Will ask again tomorrow when I pick my car.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> Decisions, decisions....


TMB look real nice in that pic. Any more angles? Just wish they weren't so heavy


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> TMB look real nice in that pic. Any more angles? Just wish they weren't so heavy


I had never even considered them until I saw that car. 



















But wow, those really do weigh a ton. I guess those are off the list. Ouch.

I do still like the HUR forged too:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> I had never even considered them until I saw that car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do those HUR cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

-LoneStar- said:


> Have you considered the ATS-V which can be had in a manual or the CTS-V which should tick all of your boxes expect the manual? Not trying to steer you away from the RS3 but think these other two options might tick more boxes.


Drive a 2 year old Chevy and listen to all the rattles and squeaks. I drove a used CTS-V and laughed. Not a chance. The magazines keep saying the Caddys are as refined as the Germans... NOPE.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

VR6Nikopol said:


> When I test drove the RS3 last Monday I asked about the break-in period. I was told there is no break-in period for RS models as this is done at the assembly plant.
> Will ask again tomorrow when I pick my car.


Always keep in mind the car companies only need the engine to last past the warrantee period, after that they make money on the repairs. 

Always take their break-in suggestions with that understanding. You only need to research "high oil consumption" to find that many of the auto makers may not always have your best interest in mind.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> What do those HUR cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. Looks like it depends heavily on configuration and finish but it's somewhere in the neighborhood of $900-2000 each.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

ethernaut05 said:


> Hmmm I was just starting to buy into the whole 'Drive it Like You Stole It' school of new engine break in too....


Here's your justification for the controlled but higher load immediate break-in. YMMV

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

I always love the unwinnable debates like engine break in procedures. :laugh:

Nobody is ever going to convince the "other side" that they are right, so why not just accept that we all spend our own money on our cars so we can each drive it in whatever manner we are comfortable with and then we are each responsible for the results.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> Good question. Looks like it depends heavily on configuration and finish but it's somewhere in the neighborhood of $900-2000 each.


Ugh. Beautiful, but hard pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

jwil said:


> I always love the unwinnable debates like engine break in procedures. :laugh:
> 
> Nobody is ever going to convince the "other side" that they are right, so why not just accept that we all spend our own money on our cars so we can each drive it in whatever manner we are comfortable with and then we are each responsible for the results.


Because we're all sitting here fidgeting while our cars collect dust in port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Because we're all sitting here fidgeting while our cars collect dust in port.


Oh, boo-hoo, mine's not even built yet


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Oh, boo-hoo, mine's not even built yet


Mine doesn't even have a build date and the eta keeps getting pushed back. Now at mid October.

:banghead:


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> Ugh. Beautiful, but hard pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which probably means it will be the Neuspeed RSe10's for me. Probably in bronze though.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

jwil said:


> I always love the unwinnable debates like engine break in procedures.
> 
> Nobody is ever going to convince the "other side" that they are right, so why not just accept that we all spend our own money on our cars so we can each drive it in whatever manner we are comfortable with and then we are each responsible for the results.


There is only one objectively correct way to do it. For the first 1000 miles you should drive only in reverse. This makes the engine rotate in the opposite direction and both smooths things out and work hardens the outer layers of metal in a slightly different wear pattern than if you're driving forward. This means that once you start driving forward you'll have nice tight clearances and it will never wear.

Trust me, I work for a jet engine company and am therefor an expert in materials science for high-heat, high-load applications.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> There is only one objectively correct way to do it. For the first 1000 miles you should drive only in reverse. This makes the engine rotate in the opposite direction and both smooths things out and work hardens the outer layers of metal in a slightly different wear pattern than if you're driving forward. This means that once you start driving forward you'll have nice tight clearances and it will never wear.
> 
> Trust me, I work for a jet engine company and am therefor an expert in materials science for high-heat, high-load applications.


And once again, another wrong answer. Clearly the only real, correct way to break in an engine is to drive one mile in reverse for every mile you drive forward. This applies oppositional kinetic loading to the engines wear surfaces while simultaneously counter heating the martensitic metal grain structure to relieve stresses. It's also important to reduce carbon soot in the engine by mixing your oil with a higher smoke point lubricant. I recommend grape seed or safflower oil in a 50:50 ratio with a good synthetic motor oil.

I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night, so obviously I am the expert.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

jwil said:


> And once again, another wrong answer. Clearly the only real, correct way to break in an engine is to drive one mile in reverse for every mile you drive forward. This applies oppositional kinetic loading to the engines wear surfaces while simultaneously counter heating the martensitic metal grain structure to relieve stresses. It's also important to reduce carbon soot in the engine by mixing your oil with a higher smoke point lubricant. I recommend grape seed or safflower oil in a 50:50 ratio with a good synthetic motor oil.
> 
> I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night, so obviously I am the expert.


The idea behind breaking in is to have contact surfaces wear into each other to achieve a perfect fit. Lubrication is actually detrimental to this process as it causes the surfaces to just slide past each other rather than wearing in together. You can actually achieve the same results as a 1000 mile breakin simply by draining all oil from your engine and driving only 100 miles. Obviously in reverse as I've discussed previously.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

jwil said:


> I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night, so obviously I am the expert.


Duh.. of COURSE you are.. (ordering 5 qts of grape seed oil now) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Duh.. of COURSE you are.. (ordering 5 qts of grape seed oil now)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


works well for cast-iron cooking too:beer:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> works well for cast-iron cooking too:beer:


Flax seed oil or GTFO.

Sincerely,
ATK


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

* * * *For those who are shopping for aftermarket wheels, be wary !* * * *

I purchased a set of HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) and even with a 4mm spacer (a 3mm spacer was recommended by HRE) - They don't clear the calipers ! 
Will go at my mechanic next week to lift the car and take some measurements to be absolutely certain. Not that I don't trust the dealer....


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

VR6Nikopol said:


> * * * *For those who are shopping for aftermarket wheels, be wary !* * * *
> 
> I purchased a set of HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) and even with a 4mm spacer (a 3mm spacer was recommended by HRE) - They don't clear the calipers !
> Will go at my mechanic next week to lift the car and take some measurements to be absolutely certain. Not that I don't trust the dealer....


Uhhhhh...****. That's not good. I'm planning to use the B8 S4 rotors, which are 19x8.5 et43....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> * * * *For those who are shopping for aftermarket wheels, be wary !* * * *
> 
> I purchased a set of HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) and even with a 4mm spacer (a 3mm spacer was recommended by HRE) - They don't clear the calipers !
> Will go at my mechanic next week to lift the car and take some measurements to be absolutely certain. Not that I don't trust the dealer....


HRE still hasn't had a chance to scan an RS3 sedan, so that's fitment data from the 8P sport back I believe, maybe the pre facelift 8V.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have those same wheels and also picked up another set of wheels with an ET32 offset. Perfect world, I would prefer to not run spacers, but I will if I need to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> HRE still hasn't had a chance to scan an RS3 sedan, so that's fitment data from the 8P sport back I believe, maybe the pre facelift 8V.


Yeah well they knew I was talking about the 2018 sedan and they believed the calipers were the same as the European facelift model. Pictures also supported this.

Will confirm tonight but apparently we didn't get RS seats here in Canada.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

VR6Nikopol said:


> * * * *For those who are shopping for aftermarket wheels, be wary !* * * *
> 
> I purchased a set of HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) and even with a 4mm spacer (a 3mm spacer was recommended by HRE) - They don't clear the calipers !
> Will go at my mechanic next week to lift the car and take some measurements to be absolutely certain. Not that I don't trust the dealer....


So they don't clear the wheel spokes (face of the caliper) or the barrel of the wheel (sides of caliper)? 

I'm thinking VMR V710FF 19x8.5 ET 45
http://www.modbargains.com/VMR-V710FF-Wheels-Audi-5x112-Matte-Graphite.htm


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

I also think Nardo with Bronze has an interesting look and am toying with the Klutch KM20. 

19x8.5 ET45 also dished spokes so hopefully caliper fitment friendly. 

http://www.modbargains.com/Klutch-KM20-Matte-Bronze-Wheels-19-Audi-5x112mm.htm


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

epiloggts said:


> So they don't clear the wheel spokes (face of the caliper) or the barrel of the wheel (sides of caliper)?


Pretty sure it's the spokes which don't clear...will see when I take it to my mechanic.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

These Neuspeed RSe102 wheels would probably fit well 

19 x 9 ET40

http://www.modbargains.com/neuspeed-rse102-20x9-wheels-gunmetal-5x112-for-audi-vw-mercedes.htm


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

While we're on the topic of wheels again, has anyone else noticed that 2016 Maxima wheels look an awful lot like our RS3 wheels?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Yeah well they knew I was talking about the 2018 sedan and they believed the calipers were the same as the European facelift model. Pictures also supported this.
> 
> Will confirm tonight but apparently we didn't get RS seats here in Canada.


Are they taking them back or making you keep 'em?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Yeah well they knew I was talking about the 2018 sedan and they believed the calipers were the same as the European facelift model. Pictures also supported this.
> 
> Will confirm tonight but apparently *we didn't get RS seats here in Canada.*


What seats did you guys get?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> * * * *For those who are shopping for aftermarket wheels, be wary !* * * *
> 
> I purchased a set of HRE FF01 (19x8.5 ET47) and even with a 4mm spacer (a 3mm spacer was recommended by HRE) - They don't clear the calipers !
> Will go at my mechanic next week to lift the car and take some measurements to be absolutely certain. Not that I don't trust the dealer....


Related to this? 

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/fl-rs3-has-new-brakes-again.335682/#post-3057642

Do yours look like that?


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> While we're on the topic of wheels again, has anyone else noticed that 2016 Maxima wheels look an awful lot like our RS3 wheels?


Oh its on.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

epiloggts said:


> Preliminary comments on this board have me very confused… I’m tough to impress as I’m a regular track day driver and have owned many “fast” cars. I decided that I really wanted to be wowed by my next (daily) driver.
> 
> My short list for my next car are the M3, C63 S and GT-R. After driving all three I was only really impressed by the GT-R, the 500hp AMG was ok, and the M3 was fun but I think mostly because it was a manual.
> 
> ...




Depending on just how much effort & money you're willing to throw at getting to the truth, there is always this option....http://ddeck.io/5968e27c79cf1a5bc71a4278

They just completed a TTRS/RS3 day on the 20th.
1pm - 5pm
Audi Sport Track Initiation Experience Half day - $995


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> What seats did you guys get?


I'm still waiting on confirmation from the dealer or for VR6Nikopol to report back, but apparently all the cars have the comfort seats and not the RS sport seats. The RS seats are more heavily bolstered and have the diamond stitching. 

What kicked this all off is that I had requested the final numbers for my car since I'm doing a trade-in, and included in the email back from the dealer was a features pdf which said "alternative power comfort sport seats" which is not what I ordered.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

Zephyr007 said:


> Depending on just how much effort & money you're willing to throw at getting to the truth, there is always this option....http://ddeck.io/5968e27c79cf1a5bc71a4278
> 
> They just completed a TTRS/RS3 day on the 20th.
> 1pm - 5pm
> Audi Sport Track Initiation Experience Half day - $995


If I was in Texas that would be a no brainer...


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Are they taking them back or making you keep 'em?


I want to confirm first which size spacer I would need to run before we make a decision. Already told them I would not run very thick spacers on a 400hp car.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> What seats did you guys get?


Not sure why this information was given by the dealer but I did get the RS sport seats with diamond red stitching


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Alright, Wiry Irishman, I bit the bullet and made the trip to a Windsor solo. About to go for a little test drive. Pretty excited, really. Just need this customs line to hurry up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Alright, Wiry Irishman, I bit the bullet and made the trip to a Windsor solo. About to go for a little test drive. Pretty excited, really. Just need this customs line to hurry up.


Awesome! Be sure to take some pics and see what the brakes look like! Also a detailed review to get me through another day or two of waiting for my car. If you could just swing by Indianapolis quick so I could see it too, that would be great. I'll be downtown by the football stadium for another 3 or 4 hours. Let me know.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I want to confirm first which size spacer I would need to run before we make a decision. Already told them I would not run very thick spacers on a 400hp car.


Ditch the lug bolts, get some long lugs and hub-centric spacers. I've ran plenty of 15-20 mm spacer at the track and they work fine.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Awesome! Be sure to take some pics and see what the brakes look like! Also a detailed review to get me through another day or two of waiting for my car. If you could just swing by Indianapolis quick so I could see it too, that would be great. I'll be downtown by the football stadium for another 3 or 4 hours. Let me know.


Dude, it's almost my exact spec...










BTW, Ara in person is amazing. So is the red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

epiloggts said:


> Ditch the lug bolts, get some long lugs and hub-centric spacers. I've ran plenty of 15-20 mm spacer at the track and they work fine.


Thanks for the advice...


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Awesome! Be sure to take some pics and see what the brakes look like! Also a detailed review to get me through another day or two of waiting for my car. If you could just swing by Indianapolis quick so I could see it too, that would be great. I'll be downtown by the football stadium for another 3 or 4 hours. Let me know.


Test drive completed. Only complaint is that at low speeds with low throttle input in Comfort, it is a little laggy and the shift points weird, almost like it's trying to stay out of the torque range. This is a very little nit, though, and I was intentionally creating circumstances where lag would be evident because I got virtually none in Dynamic and very little even in Comfort with normal throttle input. 

On the other side of the spectrum launches were amazing, bordering on violent. Only other car I've driven that launches better than that is a P100D. Back in the seat, "tummy tickle" (as my kids say), everything I would expect. 

Spirited driving and cornering was also excellent, sharp, and super grippy. Tried to break traction, but was unable to. Scared the sales guy a little, but it's like a roller coaster on rails. It pushed just a little, but that may have been user error on unfamiliar roads. That said, it did not feel particularly rear biased or tail happy (although I had ESC on). Felt balanced and planted. 

Ride in Dynamic is stiff and when pushing the car a bit in corners on less than perfect roads, suspension was a little chattery. Shifts were blindingly quick and smooth in both manual and auto, both up and down, although you definitely hear them, and you feel them a lot more up than down (which surprised me a bit)...lurch-free engine braking. In comfort, it's like driving a slightly stiffer A4; noticeably softer and more forgiving than in Dynamic and the softer steering helps a lot there too; trans is smooth, quick, and quiet (comparatively, anyway) with no engine-braking. 

Fit and finish is great. All the gizmos were great, albeit a little overwhelming (even for a guy who had already read the owner's manual). 

Bottom line is it's everything I was hoping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Test drive completed. Only complaint is that at low speeds with low throttle input in Comfort, it is a little laggy and the shift points weird, almost like it's trying to stay out of the torque range. This is a very little nit, though, and I was intentionally creating circumstances where lag would be evident because I got virtually none in Dynamic and very little even in Comfort with normal throttle input.
> 
> On the other side of the spectrum launches were amazing, bordering on violent. Only other car I've driven that launches better than that is a P100D. Back in the seat, "tummy tickle" (as my kids say), everything I would expect.
> 
> ...


Excitement levels raising back up :beer:

**Dumb question: Does the wheel gap seem very large in person? Was hoping to get away without doing any suspension work, but thinking springs will be required now**


Crazy for thinking these would look pretty decent on the car? Probably in silver. Can't find many better pictures of these yet


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Also did you see if it had the new brakes that have been turning up?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Excitement levels raising back up :beer:
> 
> **Dumb question: Does the wheel gap seem very large in person? Was hoping to get away without doing any suspension work, but thinking springs will be required now**
> 
> ...


I didn't notice it, honestly, but I wasn't exactly looking either. I've now seen 3 of these -- Nardo/AO, Ara/BO, and Catalyna/BO -- and it hasn't been noticeable enough to jump out at me. Again, though, I haven't been looking either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Also did you see if it had the new brakes that have been turning up?


??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/fl-rs3-has-new-brakes-again.335682/#post-3057642


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/fl-rs3-has-new-brakes-again.335682/#post-3057642


I dunno. I don't really know how I could've identified the difference. Remember, the wheels have different wheelsets in each color for SB and sedan (with differing offsets). Are we sure that this isn't just the same thing? Two sets of f/b, one for SB and one for sedan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> I dunno. I don't really know how I could've identified the difference. Remember, the wheels have different wheelsets in each color for SB and sedan (with differing offsets). Are we sure that this isn't just the same thing? Two sets of f/b, one for SB and one for sedan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Bell is a bit different, but the easiest way is the drill pattern. The brakes were all used to have a symmetrical drill pattern of holes in sets of curved lines. The new ones almost look random:










According to that AudiSport thread, theres currently 4 different part numbers for rs3 sedan brakes. It's going to make finding wheels even harder.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The Bell is a bit different, but the easiest way is the drill pattern. The brakes were all used to have a symmetrical drill pattern of holes in sets of curved lines. The new ones almost look random:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't make a ton of sense production-wise. There has to be some model line reason for the distinction. SB vs sedan, staggered vs square, ceramic vs steel, red vs black, something. To answer the question, though, no, I didn't notice (but only really because I didn't even know to look!). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> That doesn't make a ton of sense production-wise. There has to be some model line reason for the distinction. SB vs sedan, staggered vs square, ceramic vs steel, red vs black, something. To answer the question, though, no, I didn't notice (but only really because I didn't even know to look!).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They could also have redesigned the brakes to address their historical problems and are just burning through their stock of the old ones first.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> They could also have redesigned the brakes to address their historical problems and are just burning through their stock of the old ones first.


The ones that were causing the problems on the older version were the wavy discs and then the ones that were directional that they went and mounted in both sides of the car (so one disc was installed backwards), though. I dunno. It just seems very odd that they'd need to burn through old stock. That's not really how auto manufacturing works (in the US, anyway); its not like they'd be sitting on a pile of old rotors in a warehouse somewhere. And given the way manufacturing and assembly works, having differing parts is nightmarish. Just seems to me that it's more likely due to differentiation within the model line (along the lines I suggested above), but who knows, really. I know I was very confused by the fact that there were 18 different wheels for this car until I sat down a second, organized it, and realized what they were doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> BTW, Ara in person is amazing.


Not exactly easy to answer, but how would you describe the difference between seeing it in person and most pictures that are posted online? Does it look as light as it does in a lot of pictures? Looks great in the one you posted.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Not exactly easy to answer, but how would you describe the difference between seeing it in person and most pictures that are posted online? Does it look as light as it does in a lot of pictures? Looks great in the one you posted.


Not lighter, no, but brighter, richer. Really hard to explain. Same for the Catalyna Red. Both were amazing colors in person. Striking. Neither are subtle, though, that's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

mattvandyk said:


> Dude, it's almost my exact spec...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the best "real" photograph of the RS3 I've seen and the blade wheels don't look terrible, but imagine how much better it would look with these 










Can we buy them from Canada?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Bagrah01 said:


> Probably the best "real" photograph of the RS3 I've seen and the blade wheels don't look terrible, but imagine how much better it would look with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Agreed. I'm guessing you can get them, it's just a function of price. I'm putting the B8 S4 rotors on (because I much prefer the design of the old ones to the new ones, and the S5 rotors won't fit), and they were something like $900/ea. new. I'm getting a refurbished set.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> The ones that were causing the problems on the older version were the wavy discs and then the ones that were directional that they went and mounted in both sides of the car (so one disc was installed backwards), though. I dunno. It just seems very odd that they'd need to burn through old stock. That's not really how auto manufacturing works (in the US, anyway); its not like they'd be sitting on a pile of old rotors in a warehouse somewhere. And given the way manufacturing and assembly works, having differing parts is nightmarish. Just seems to me that it's more likely due to differentiation within the model line (along the lines I suggested above), but who knows, really. I know I was very confused by the fact that there were 18 different wheels for this car until I sat down a second, organized it, and realized what they were doing.


The calipers have had issues with squealing through the entire life regardless of the disc they were mounted on, that's part of the reason why they've tried so many discs in the first place.

What you're describing us called lean manufacturing and everyone does it. However, I can tell you from personal experience that it never goes 100% smoothly, there's just too many variables to balance with too little slack. There's any number of reasons they could end up with a pile of brakes in storage. One supplier working faster or slower than anticipated (Even a supplier's supplier or a supplier's supplier's supplier not meeting goals can throw everyone off) can cause a bottleneck that makes one part type pile up. They could have overestimated sales when ordering from brembo, it could even be a typo. It could be totally unrelated to manufacturing, they could have been working on a new disc design, had it take longer than expected to get the results they wanted, and just kept ordering old ones so they didn't delay the launch of the car.

There is no pattern to how the discs have been showing up in Europe other than time, which suggests a switchover from one type to another rather than some model specific attribute. That's why I was curious about the brakes on the car you saw. I haven't seen a confirmed report of those discs in North America yet, I'm trying to figure out if our cars are transitioning too or if they're just a euro-only thing.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Pretty good video that has turned up recently. Not sure what's going on with those driving gloves though. LOL


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've seen a fair number of pics with Audi RS cars featuring some sort of red highlights on various front splitter & edges so I though I would mock up a few just to see how they look on the RS3. It's certainly not the greatest photoshop work but it's a start. Not sure how I feel about them honestly. I tried some red mirror caps as well ant that pretty much looked hideous to my eye.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Zephyr007 said:


> Pretty good video that has turned up recently. Not sure what's going on with those driving gloves though. LOL


He wears them in all his videos. His channel is excellent. A lot of good videos.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> He wears them in all his videos. His channel is excellent. A lot of good videos.


Let me guess without clicking the link - automann?


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> He wears them in all his videos. His channel is excellent. A lot of good videos.



I've watched tons of his videos but I've never really noticed the gloves until these recent RS3 vids.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Let me guess without clicking the link - automann?


Of course 

Assume the gloves might be a German thing.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

This happened today! Sorry for the quick pics. More to come after Clear Bra, Tint and Opticoat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> This happened today! Sorry for the quick pics. More to come after Clear Bra, Tint and Opticoat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks freaking amazing. Same build as me. Cannot stand the next two week wait!! Who's doing the clear PPF? What brand and how much? What percentage tint? Good luck w it friend. Superb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

ethernaut05 said:


> Looks freaking amazing. Same build as me. Cannot stand the next two week wait!! Who's doing the clear PPF? What brand and how much? What percentage tint? Good luck w it friend. Superb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Local Shop here in DFW, Suntek for the clear bra. Doing full hood and fenders, not sure on price yet. 
I'll probably go 20% all the way around, and do the windshield with a ceramic tint. 

Thanks for the well wishes, car is amazing so far. Going out today to log some miles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The calipers have had issues with squealing through the entire life regardless of the disc they were mounted on, that's part of the reason why they've tried so many discs in the first place.
> 
> What you're describing us called lean manufacturing and everyone does it. However, I can tell you from personal experience that it never goes 100% smoothly, there's just too many variables to balance with too little slack. There's any number of reasons they could end up with a pile of brakes in storage. One supplier working faster or slower than anticipated (Even a supplier's supplier or a supplier's supplier's supplier not meeting goals can throw everyone off) can cause a bottleneck that makes one part type pile up. They could have overestimated sales when ordering from brembo, it could even be a typo. It could be totally unrelated to manufacturing, they could have been working on a new disc design, had it take longer than expected to get the results they wanted, and just kept ordering old ones so they didn't delay the launch of the car.
> 
> There is no pattern to how the discs have been showing up in Europe other than time, which suggests a switchover from one type to another rather than some model specific attribute. That's why I was curious about the brakes on the car you saw. I haven't seen a confirmed report of those discs in North America yet, I'm trying to figure out if our cars are transitioning too or if they're just a euro-only thing.


Understand all of that, but (and this is quasi-rhetorical) do you really think that, rather than just having the supplier take back whatever excess stock there may be, they're randomly fitting them to a brand new model, or do you think it's more likely that there are differing part numbers to account for the variants within the model line?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally.. since the RS3 has hit our shores.... Press Reviews!!! Enjoy!!

http://autoweek.com/article/car-reviews/2018-audi-ttrs-and-2018-rs3-review-five-two

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...first-drive-review-less-money-but-no-less-fun

https://gearpatrol.com/2017/07/28/review-2018-audi-rs3-specs-images-bmw-m2/






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Understand all of that, but (and this is quasi-rhetorical) do you really think that, rather than just having the supplier take back whatever excess stock there may be, they're randomly fitting them to a brand new model, or do you think it's more likely that there are differing part numbers to account for the variants within the model line?


Do you really think it's not? It's equally likely that it's a different variant or that they're burning old stock or transitioning to a new revision. And given that there's no indication yet of a secret sedan variant for parts, I'm currently leaning toward one of the latter explanations. They're certainly infinitely more likely than getting a supplier to take back parts.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Do you really think it's not? It's equally likely that it's a different variant or that they're burning old stock or transitioning to a new revision. And given that there's no indication yet of a secret sedan variant for parts, I'm currently leaning toward one of the latter explanations. They're certainly infinitely more likely than getting a supplier to take back parts.


Suppliers end up taking back stock a fair bit (also personal knowledge), particularly on problematic parts, but I digress. Notably, I'm not implying at all that there's some secret sedan variant. As indicated above, there's enough internal variation (sedan and sportsback w/ at least 2 different brake setups, maybe 3, for each, etc.) to explain the multiple part numbers. Again, this is not unlike the fact that there are 18 different part numbers for blade wheels alone. I dunno, I'm just hard-pressed to believe they'd be doing what you're suggesting, but short of having two cars that are identical in every meaningful way except for this, there's really no way to know.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Can anyone confirm if the RS3 Sedan has wider fenders than the S3 or A3? Thanks for answering. Sorry if posted somewhere else...


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

djdub said:


> Can anyone confirm if the RS3 Sedan has wider fenders than the S3 or A3? Thanks for answering. Sorry if posted somewhere else...


It does, but it's very minor.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

djdub said:


> Can anyone confirm if the RS3 Sedan has wider fenders than the S3 or A3? Thanks for answering. Sorry if posted somewhere else...



The short answer is that the A3 & S3 are the same and the RS3 is 6mm wider at the fender, however the track width on the RS3 (with the wider front tires is 20mm wider than the S3.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks guys, this was exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I went to my dealer Saturday to see their first TTRS in....mine will be the 2nd in about 3-4 weeks. This was in the service department getting a clear bra....really pretty car....


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Do we know weights for the stock staggered wheels yet?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

So drove about 300km in the RS3 this weekend. Love this car! Highway travelling is very comfortable even in Dynamic mode. Can't wait to get the exhaust repaired; so embarrassing. Does anyone know if the exhaust flapper are supposed to stay open 100% of the time in Dynamic mode? It seems random for me. Most of the time the flappers will only open at 4000rpm and some other time, they are always open. Sounds sooo much better with them open all the time. Also, sensivity of the stick shift seems too high. On my R32 as you pushed up, no matter how long you kept the shifter up, it would only go up 1 gear. In the RS3, if you push the stick not quickly enough, it goes up 2-3 gears. It will do the same on the down shift. Hate it.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Love this car!
> 
> Can't wait to get the exhaust repaired; so embarrassing. Does anyone know if the exhaust flapper are supposed to stay open 100% of the time in Dynamic mode?
> 
> Also, sensitvity of the stick shift seems too high. If you push the stick not quickly enough, it goes up 2-3 gears. It will do the same on the down shift. Hate it.



Wow, I wouldn't be able to say 'loved' a brand new car if it had those two problems.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Wow, I wouldn't be able to say 'loved' a brand new car if it had those two problems.


The second one is a feature, not a problem. In the RS, you can shift down or up multiple gears by holding the paddle. This is to facilitate quick changes up/down without having to cycle through each one. I played with it on my test drive and liked it, particularly downshifting when braking hard into a corner. I didn't really notice it getting accidentally triggered for normal shifts, but I usually pull and release the paddle pretty quick anyway, so that makes sense. If you're someone who pulls and holds in the usual course, I can see how that could be annoying. I don't know if there's a way to disable that in the settings, but since it's a RS-specific feature, I would think you could find a way to turn it off in OBDEleven or something?

The first one is weird, and I'd be interested in more details on that. As I understand it, the flaps should be open full time when the car is in Dynamic AND Sport/Manual mode (i.e., when it's in Dynamic and Drive mode, I think they're closed). Are you saying that there are times when both of those conditions (Dynamic + Sport/Manual) are true and the flaps are closed? If so, that's a weird situation indeed. If not, then I suspect that's the explanation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Wow, I wouldn't be able to say 'loved' a brand new car if it had those two problems.


OK then, I hate the car...


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

That was a quick trip from Houston to Indy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> That was a quick trip from Houston to Indy.



Nice, when are you picking it up?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Nice, when are you picking it up?


It came earlier than expected, so the PPF guy can't get to it until Thursday, so I'll pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

thebc2 said:


> Oh its on.












The 19' blade wheels are nice but I *must* have the 19' rotors


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> OK then, I hate the car...


We're you able to figure out the fitment issue with your flowforms? Do you have the old brakes or the new?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> We're you able to figure out the fitment issue with your flowforms? Do you have the old brakes or the new?


I'm on vacation next week so I will look into this then. As for the breaks, mine have the directional pattern (holes lined up in curves).

I did experiment more yesterday with the exhaust and confirmed the rattle/rasp I have is from the left exhaust flapper. But weird thing is the flappers does not stay open all the time in Dynamic mode but if I select Dynamic exhaust in Individual mode, they do.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I'm on vacation next week so I will look into this then. As for the breaks, mine have the directional pattern (holes lined up in curves).
> 
> I did experiment more yesterday with the exhaust and confirmed the rattle/rasp I have is from the left exhaust flapper. But weird thing is the flappers does not stay open all the time in Dynamic mode but if I select Dynamic exhaust in Individual mode, they do.


I may have stumbled across the source of the issue. In this video:

https://youtu.be/R-ju4hzqWPc

The guy from Audi mentions they thickened the hub to deal with the extra power and it pushed the track out another 3mm. So if flowforms needed 3mm spacers pre facelift, maybe facelift cars will need 6 or 7mm.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-audi-rs3-review-first-drive/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-audi-rs3-review-first-drive/


Coming from a guy who knows how to drive cars than most journalists, this is a great review!


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tinted and Detailed. Im in love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

mcb337 said:


> Tinted and Detailed. Im in love.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Did you get dynamic plus package or no? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

CSG_R said:


> Nice! Did you get dynamic plus package or no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My car hit the dealer yesterday. Putting my S3 back to stock and then picking it up.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

mcb337 said:


> Tinted and Detailed. Im in love.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So am I. Holy crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

So, I picked up my RS3 this morning and drove her home. Did a few hard break-in runs on the way home (yes, I'm one of those guys) and got a better feel for the car.

Some initial thoughts...

I don't know what it is, but I like the engine response in my RS3 much more than the demo. Maybe because I didn't take the demo on the highway. Yes, there's still a bit of hesitation on initial throttle but jeez this car piles on speed fast. It's quite deceptive. You really have to keep an eye on how fast you're going.

Another weird thing. My exhaust seems much louder than the demo, even though the demo supposedly has the sports exhaust and mine is supposed to have the standard exhaust. I was a bit disappointed when I fired up the demo, thinking "that's it?". When I fired up my car I flat out laughed. When I got home and took the wife for a spin it's the first thing she noted. I do find that in dynamic it drones a bit at highway speeds. I changed the car to Individual and set the exhaust to Auto which cuts down on the droning when cruising but provides good sound when gassing it.

When you get on the gas there's audible turbo hissing noise which I like. A turbo engine should sound like a turbo engine.

There's more wind noise than I would like on the highway. The S4 was like being in a vault, so it stands out a bit. This is more akin to the wife's R. I also have this really annoying rattle from the glove box door which I'm going to get Audi to fix. 

I took some of my usual tight, low speed corners on the way home and the RS3 seems to have better front end grip than the S4. I will miss the push of the sports-diff on the S4, but the RS3 seems less prone to understeer in these corners (I have the reverse stagger set-up).

A word of caution, the front lip is quite low. I've got a gravel laneway with a small concrete ramp up leading up into my garage, and I can't drive the car straight in without scraping the front lip. I was worried about this so I had the wife watch me try to park it the first time and she started waving her arms to stop. So for now, I'm having to back up into the garage which is a PITA with my laneway.

Some pics....

https://goo.gl/photos/3iVDkoRxhoRxK9zY7


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

http://blog.caranddriver.com/fives-alive-we-track-the-2018-audi-tt-rs-and-rs3/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

**Sorry to keep bringing up wheels...**

Anyone thinking of going with aftermarket wheels, what tire size do you plan on running? It would be nice to have more sidewall than the stock 255/30, but 255/35 seems like a pretty big change. 245/35? Just stick with 255/30?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> **Sorry to keep bringing up wheels...**
> 
> Anyone thinking of going with aftermarket wheels, what tire size do you plan on running? It would be nice to have more sidewall than the stock 255/30, but 255/35 seems like a pretty big change. 245/35? Just stick with 255/30?


I'm trying to find a set of 18s for winter that will work so I can run 255/35 R18. I've found a couple options that will work, but I'm hoping to be able to do it for less than 1000/wheel.

Looking at running stock sidewall height for summer though.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> **Sorry to keep bringing up wheels...**
> 
> Anyone thinking of going with aftermarket wheels, what tire size do you plan on running? It would be nice to have more sidewall than the stock 255/30, but 255/35 seems like a pretty big change. 245/35? Just stick with 255/30?


Why not use 235/35x19 for winter tires? They'll fit on either 8" or 8.5" rims


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> Why not use 235/35x19 for winter tires? They'll fit on either 8" or 8.5" rims


That or 245/35 R19 are my backup plan. I really want to make the 18s work though.


 More sidewall for the messed up winter roads
 There's a lot more tire choices in 255/35, and the A/S 3+ I want don't seem to be available in the other sizes
 Most of the time in the winter here it's just kinda cold with dry roads so you can actually have some fun driving. The extra contact patch would be nice with the less sticky tires, especially once I start tuning.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

Was in process of ordering one and found out the dealer had one delivered exactly the way I would have ordered!

IMO, love contrast of silver on blue. Black optic package would have been of must if I went with white or other color. 

Get to pick it up tomorrow morning. Super excited!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Got a call from the dealer yesterday and they told me they had a demo car available to test drive so I stopped in this morning and took it for a spin. It was an '18 Nardo/AO with dynamic and tech packages. I'm not a automotive journalist so I'm not going to try to write some long winded review of the experience, instead I'll just give some quick impressions.

I drove it on side streets which were under construction and then on a recently resurfaced highway and in Dynamic on the side roads it was surprisingly comfortable and compliant. I couldn't really tell a major difference from the S3 I had previously driven. It was in no way harsh or unpleasant and I would think it would be a comfortable DD. I'm 6'1" and I didn't feel overly cramped or uncomfortable on the drive at all, but for a long drive or road trip I could see it feeling a bit cramped. Seats and driving position were comfortably sporty but the small size of the car is still noticeable. 

On the highway though I shifted to Sport mode and never stopped smiling. The car was poised and controllable as one would expect but a short 75% blip of the throttle had us to 90mph in no time and it felt like 60mph. Clearly the car has a lot more oompf than I was willing to test with a sales guy in the passenger seat. There was some notable turbo lag but that's more noticeable for me because I have only driven n.a. cars, but again, it wasn't a major drawback. 

We did have a couple people give us the thumb up on the freeway and I treated them to a full throated blast from the sport exhaust which sounded utterly glorious. The drive back to the dealer I left it in sport and enjoyed the pops, snarls and downshift blips of throttle while sporting an ear to ear grin.

I can't wait for my car to arrive! :laugh:


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Oh, and the wheels are hideous.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> **Sorry to keep bringing up wheels...**
> 
> Anyone thinking of going with aftermarket wheels, what tire size do you plan on running? It would be nice to have more sidewall than the stock 255/30, but 255/35 seems like a pretty big change. 245/35? Just stick with 255/30?


Had my stock tires exchanged on delivery for some 245/35R19 to have a bit more width and more sidewall. Be wary of which aftermarket wheels you get. Haven't heard of any aftermarket wheels which fit so far. Looks like it's going to be spacer festival...


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Had my stock tires exchanged on delivery for some 245/35R19 to have a bit more width and more sidewall. Be wary of which aftermarket wheels you get. Haven't heard of any aftermarket wheels which fit so far. Looks like it's going to be spacer festival...


Mattvandyk is picking up his car today (I think) and was planning to take it by Tire Rack HQ, and I've been pestering HRE pretty regularly about finding an RS3 to 3D scan, so hopefully we should have some actual concrete fitment info before too much longer.

How do your 245s fit? No rubbing issues I assume? That's going to be my second choice if I can't get a set of 18s to fit.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Mattvandyk is picking up his car today (I think) and was planning to take it by Tire Rack HQ, and I've been pestering HRE pretty regularly about finding an RS3 to 3D scan, so hopefully we should have some actual concrete fitment info before too much longer.
> 
> How do your 245s fit? No rubbing issues I assume? That's going to be my second choice if I can't get a set of 18s to fit.


I've exchanged quite a few emails with VMR and once my RS3 delivers (hopefully in the next 2 weeks) they have agreed to ship me some wheels and spacers to test fit. I'm leaning towards the V710FF for weight, price and style.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Mattvandyk is picking up his car today (I think) and was planning to take it by Tire Rack HQ, and I've been pestering HRE pretty regularly about finding an RS3 to 3D scan, so hopefully we should have some actual concrete fitment info before too much longer.
> 
> How do your 245s fit? No rubbing issues I assume? That's going to be my second choice if I can't get a set of 18s to fit.


It will be nice to see which wheels from TR fits the RS3. My 245 fit well and look super ! Feel the car should have came with those in the first place.
I will also report back once I figure which spacer depth is required for the HRE FF01...Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> I've exchanged quite a few emails with VMS and once my RS3 delivers (hopefully in the next 2 weeks) they have agreed to ship me some wheels and spacers to test fit. I'm leaning towards the V710FF for weight, price and style.


I googled VMS before I googled the model number and couldn't figure out why you were looking at ****ty Honda drag wheels.

Anyway, please let us know how it goes, the 701 and 721 are on my list of potential winter wheels. Are they giving you any 18s to try?


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I googled VMS before I googled the model number and couldn't figure out why you were looking at ****ty Honda drag wheels.
> 
> Anyway, please let us know how it goes, the 701 and 721 are on my list of potential winter wheels. Are they giving you any 18s to try?


Sorry typo (fixed) VMR V710FF










They also have some other good looking wheels and do custom colors all come in 19x8.5 ET 45 and ET35 

V804


V721


and 

V810


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL - I stopped by a local shop to talk about xpel stealth just as Audi Indy was dropping off mattvandyk's car. I got to see it before he did.




























Some quick impressions: Ara is stunning in person, photos really don't do it justice. It sounds amazing on startup. Also the red vent trim does not look like cheap plastic in person like it does in pictures, it looks like the translucent red on my Raceseng shift knob - looks amazing.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> It will be nice to see which wheels from TR fits the RS3. My 245 fit well and look super ! Feel the car should have came with those in the first place.
> I will also report back once I figure which spacer depth is required for the HRE FF01...Tuesday hopefully.


Do you know if that's when they're getting a car in to measure? Ordered RC103 but I'm waiting to hear back from them on the offsets they feel will work best.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Do you know if that's when they're getting a car in to measure? Ordered RC103 but I'm waiting to hear back from them on the offsets they feel will work best.


I last talked to HRE about it last week - they've been in touch with all the San Diego Audi dealers to try to get one in with no luck yet and no ETA. Hopefully now that cars are making it out of port and getting delivered they'll have better luck soon.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Mattvandyk is picking up his car today (I think) and was planning to take it by Tire Rack HQ, and I've been pestering HRE pretty regularly about finding an RS3 to 3D scan, so hopefully we should have some actual concrete fitment info before too much longer.
> 
> How do your 245s fit? No rubbing issues I assume? That's going to be my second choice if I can't get a set of 18s to fit.


Change of plans. Am picking up on Tuesday and am ordering a set of Vorsteiner V-FF 103s on the expectation that they should fit. We shall see.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> LOL - I stopped by a local shop to talk about xpel stealth just as Audi Indy was dropping off mattvandyk's car. I got to see it before he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Sooooooo pretty...


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> HA! Sooooooo pretty...


P.S. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Change of plans. Am picking up on Tuesday and am ordering a set of Vorsteiner V-FF 103s on the expectation that they should fit. We shall see.


What size/offset? And what makes you confident they'll fit?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> P.S. Thanks for the pics!!


No problem. Plus an obligatory neener neener for seeing it before you.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

First RS3 sighting in Colorado. 

2018 Nardo Grey w/ BO

Unfortunately I noticed that somehow a large portion of paint (silver dollar) had been "rubbed off" the passenger rear pillar. I really feel sorry for the guy who thought they were getting a perfect bran new car today. It was down to the bare metal.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I googled VMS before I googled the model number and couldn't figure out why you were looking at ****ty Honda drag wheels.
> 
> Anyway, please let us know how it goes, the 701 and 721 are on my list of potential winter wheels. Are they giving you any 18s to try?


Just checked out an 2018 in person... Looking at the calipers doesn't look like there's much clearance for an 18" wheel to fit.


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

*Nardo Grey w/ Black Optics in Colorado*

Nardo Grey w/ Black Optics in Colorado


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

*Nardo Grey w/ Black Optics in Colorado (Part 2)*

Nardo Grey w/ Black Optics in Colorado


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> Just checked out an 2018 in person... Looking at the calipers doesn't look like there's much clearance for an 18" wheel to fit.


The vast majority won't clear, but there have been a handful of 18s that have cleared these brakes when they've been on older Audi models. I don't have the list I wrote down at hand, but off the top of my head they included Volks, forged monoblock HRE, team Dynamics, and, oddly enough, OEM Detroit's from mk6 GTIs.

If all else fails, finspeed can make their 18s clear 390mm porsche brakes, but I'm hoping to spend less than 1000/wheel on winter's.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> What size/offset? And what makes you confident they'll fit?


19x8.5 et45

That's awfully close to stock in the front (pushed 3mm, in fact), so barring some weird problem with caliper clearance, they should fit fine. As an aside, anyone know how clear I need to be of the caliper to be "safe"? In the rear, caliper clearance isn't an issue, so the only question is whether it's too close to the strut (9.3mm closer), but worst case, I can spacer that, I guess. 

Do you think they won't fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The vast majority won't clear, but there have been a handful of 18s that have cleared these brakes when they've been on older Audi models. I don't have the list I wrote down at hand, but off the top of my head they included Volks, forged monoblock HRE, team Dynamics, and, oddly enough, OEM Detroit's from mk6 GTIs.
> 
> If all else fails, finspeed can make their 18s clear 390mm porsche brakes, but I'm hoping to spend less than 1000/wheel on winter's.


They would need to be some thin wheel barrels... My GF has a GTI with the Detroits, I can certainly give them a test fit too.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> 19x8.5 et45
> 
> That's awfully close to stock in the front (pushed 3mm, in fact), so barring some weird problem with caliper clearance, they should fit fine. As an aside, anyone know how clear I need to be of the caliper to be "safe"? In the rear, caliper clearance isn't an issue, so the only question is whether it's too close to the strut (9.3mm closer), but worst case, I can spacer that, I guess.
> 
> ...


I have doubts if they will to be honest Matt. Someone tried the HRE FF01's in 19x8.5 ET47 with 3mm spacers and they didn't clear.

HRE recommend a minimum of 3mm clearance between the spokes and caliper.

Tomorrow I am going to throw on my stud conversion and HREs (in that same fitment). I have an assortment of spacer sizes to play with.

5, 10, 13, 15mm

Edit: one other thing to consider. Some wheels' spoke designs can be better or worse suited to clearing bbks, it's not just about offset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> They would need to be some thin wheel barrels... My GF has a GTI with the Detroits, I can certainly give them a test fit too.


If you're able to test the Detroit's and they fit, would you be able to measure the internal diameter of the barrel? It would be nice to have some sort of info to give to a smaller wheel company that doesn't have the resources of HRE or tirerack to see if they'll clear. I've been trying to dig up a clearance template for our calipers but have had absolutely zero luck.

If memory serves, the Detroit's needed pretty significant spacers to clear the spokes, like 15-20mm.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

thebc2 said:


> I have doubts if they will to be honest Matt. Someone tried the HRE FF01's in 19x8.5 ET47 with 3mm spacers and they didn't clear.
> 
> HRE recommend a minimum of 3mm clearance between the spokes and caliper.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...well, I just ordered them. I agreed with them to be their guinea pig for this. I'll give them all the measurements they want; if they don't fit (or require a bigger spacer than I'm comfortable with), they'll take them back. I have the ECS spacer fitment kit, so lots of flexibility to try to figure it all out. I'll let you guys know!

Let me know how your experimenting goes as well. Mine won't be here until Thursday. 

Yeah, I've gathered that when you're talking about caliper clearance, it's a lot more complicated than just et. I sure hope they fit because they are preeeeetttty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> 19x8.5 et45
> 
> That's awfully close to stock in the front (pushed 3mm, in fact), so barring some weird problem with caliper clearance, they should fit fine. As an aside, anyone know how clear I need to be of the caliper to be "safe"? In the rear, caliper clearance isn't an issue, so the only question is whether it's too close to the strut (9.3mm closer), but worst case, I can spacer that, I guess.
> 
> ...


I had a crazy thought: if I can arrange it, would you be willing to swing by my work after you pick up your car to get it laser or blue light scanned? I could convert the model to any CAD format that could be shared with the forum and in turn with any wheel manufacturer.

It will probably be a bit of a long shot, especially since we had a major incident today at one of our manufacturing facilities where the measurement labs are, but if you're up for it I can make some calls Monday and see what I can do.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

Picked it up this morning and added 250 miles. It is very obvious car wants to be in higher RPM and it is very hard for me to stay away from that range until break-in is done. 

Outside and inside exhaust sound is definitely quieter than my MY16 M3 but I have no complaints. It just sounds awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Hmmmm...well, I just ordered them. I agreed with them to be their guinea pig for this. I'll give them all the measurements they want; if they don't fit (or require a bigger spacer than I'm comfortable with), they'll take them back. I have the ECS spacer fitment kit, so lots of flexibility to try to figure it all out. I'll let you guys know!
> 
> Let me know how your experimenting goes as well. Mine won't be here until Thursday.
> 
> ...


Totally, I have a feeling we're going to be the guinea pigs. 

I am also going to test fit my old golf r's winter set which are 18x8 ET45 neuspeed rse07. I've heard neuspeed is bbk friendly, we'll see if I can get that 18 to fit. I should have enough spacers, question is if it clears the barrel. I love those wheels (only 18lbs) and the rubber only has 1 short winter on it. Would really love to use these.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Totally, I have a feeling we're going to be the guinea pigs.
> 
> I am also going to test fit my old golf r's winter set which are 18x8 ET45 neuspeed rse07. I've heard neuspeed is bbk friendly, we'll see if I can get that 18 to fit. I should have enough spacers, question is if it clears the barrel. I love those wheels (only 18lbs) and the rubber only has 1 short winter on it. Would really love to use these.
> 
> ...


Awesome, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

epiloggts said:


> I really feel sorry for the guy who thought they were getting a perfect bran new car today. It was down to the bare metal.


Can you refuse delivery (or whatever the technical term is) or do you have to take a brand new already resprayed car. That's ****ing awful!!!


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

Hawk said:


> Can you refuse delivery (or whatever the technical term is) or do you have to take a brand new already resprayed car. That's ****ing awful!!!


Don't see how a dealer could force you to take it.

The sales person said they would order the guy another one, the problem is just the wait. :-(


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked her up today. Snapped a few pics quickly. Traded my Viper Green S3 for this. Need to spend more time in the RS but so far it's quite an upgrade. Better pics soon.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I had a crazy thought: if I can arrange it, would you be willing to swing by my work after you pick up your car to get it laser or blue light scanned? I could convert the model to any CAD format that could be shared with the forum and in turn with any wheel manufacturer.
> 
> It will probably be a bit of a long shot, especially since we had a major incident today at one of our manufacturing facilities where the measurement labs are, but if you're up for it I can make some calls Monday and see what I can do.


Sure. Where you at? I'm picking up Tuesday, but have the entire day blocked off and...well...I'll probably be looking for a detour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

thebc2 said:


> Totally, I have a feeling we're going to be the guinea pigs.
> 
> I am also going to test fit my old golf r's winter set which are 18x8 ET45 neuspeed rse07. I've heard neuspeed is bbk friendly, we'll see if I can get that 18 to fit. I should have enough spacers, question is if it clears the barrel. I love those wheels (only 18lbs) and the rubber only has 1 short winter on it. Would really love to use these.
> 
> ...


If you crack the 18" nut, there are like a dozen guys across the various forums who are gonna be really grateful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

TheMethLab said:


> Picked her up today. Snapped a few pics quickly. Traded my Viper Green S3 for this. Need to spend more time in the RS but so far it's quite an upgrade. Better pics soon.


Wheres the battery?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Battery is in the trunk.


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Battery is in the trunk.


I guess the five cylinder is too wide to fit a battery in the engine compartment


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mk5vr6 said:


> I guess the five cylinder is too wide to fit a battery in the engine compartment


And, it improves the weight distribution of the car.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

mk5vr6 said:


> I guess the five cylinder is too wide to fit a battery in the engine compartment


Audi does it for weight distribution on most of their cars. Even my Q5 has the battery in the trunk.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mk5vr6 said:


> Wheres the battery?


You re-quoted all his photos just to ask that question?  :laugh:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

TheMethLab said:


> Picked her up today.


Gorgeous colour!!! 

One question. Was this picture taken before shipping blocks were removed? Looks like an enormous wheel gap there. Especially in the front. Surely it doesn't come with a 3 inch gap standard.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Gorgeous colour!!!
> 
> One question. Was this picture taken before shipping blocks were removed? Looks like an enormous wheel gap there. Especially in the front. Surely it doesn't come with a 3 inch gap standard.


That's blocks removed, I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

Hawk said:


> You re-quoted all his photos just to ask that question?  :laugh:


I didn't realize that lol


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mattvandyk said:


> That's blocks removed.


Huh, maybe it's the camera angle. Just looks like a huge wheel gap. Like more than the A3 or S3, that wouldn't make sense though.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> LOL - I stopped by a local shop to talk about xpel stealth just as Audi Indy was dropping off mattvandyk's car. I got to see it before he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you happen to get a glance at the brake discs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Huh, maybe it's the camera angle. Just looks like a huge wheel gap. Like more than the A3 or S3, that wouldn't make sense though.


When I saw mattvandyk's, it looked to have .25 or .5 inch less gap than an S3.



mattvandyk said:


> Did you happen to get a glance at the brake discs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they're the older ones with the drill holes in curved lines.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Yeah, they're the older ones with the drill holes in curved lines.


Bah. Well, if there's another Dynamic or Black Optics RS3 out there with red calipers with the random drilling, you win our little debate. 

I like the curved line look, frankly. Just hope there's not some sort of performance reason for the switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Bah. Well, if there's another Dynamic or Black Optics RS3 out there with red calipers with the random drilling, you win our little debate.
> 
> I like the curved line look, frankly. Just hope there's not some sort of performance reason for the switch.
> 
> ...


The random pattern discs have straight cooling channels rather than directional so Audi's habit of only putting left side discs in on the whole car won't effect cooling on the right side.

Speaking of, has anyone that's been messing around with wheel fitment noticed if the discs are both left again?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The random pattern discs have straight cooling channels rather than directional so Audi's habit of only putting left side discs in on the whole car won't effect cooling on the right side.
> 
> Speaking of, has anyone that's been messing around with wheel fitment noticed if the discs are both left again?


:|


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Dumb question, but are these lug nuts or bolts? IOW, if I put 10mm spacers on, do I need to do anything with the studs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Dumb question, but are these lug nuts or bolts? IOW, if I put 10mm spacers on, do I need to do anything with the studs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They're bolts. Ball seat, I think.


----------



## Gorgenapper (Dec 21, 2015)

Those pic of the Nardo Grey RS3 tho... man, this is something that Audi has down to a science, which is the art of wrapping timeless design and understated looks around an absolute beast of a powertrain.


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

With the option of different size tires front 255/30 I think and rear 235/ 35 I think. . What happens when you have replace a tire? Can you just do the one or do all 4 have to be new ?


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Saw a Catalunya Red RS3 today, wasn't fully unwrapped and I viewed it under artificial light (in bay). It definitely has an orange tint to it but still in the "red" sector of the color wheel. It'll be an interesting, and loud, color. I wouldn't turn one away. This one had a deposit on it, placed there by a guy from California where they're apparently tacking on $15K to MSRP (may they burn in h#ll). My local dealer is MSRP. So...he's flying out to look at the color in the flesh. It's a '17. 

On a side note, I think the Cat Red will look good with the aluminum trim as well as the black but will need the right wheels. I'm not a fan of the OEM rims at all, even after seeing them in person.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Bah. Well, if there's another Dynamic or Black Optics RS3 out there with red calipers with the random drilling, you win our little debate.
> 
> I like the curved line look, frankly. Just hope there's not some sort of performance reason for the switch.
> 
> ...


Mine are the random holes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Mine are the random holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would you be able to us where you are at and what your build date was? We're trying to figure out if there's a pattern of what cars end up with what brakes.


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

My car was #691, 2317 build week


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> My car was #691, 2317 build week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you're in the US based on the port purgatory line in your signature?


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Haha yes, but I got the car Thursday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is a pic.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

thebc2 said:


> My car was #691, 2317 build week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Car #623 (end of the VIN, right?), 2417 build week, curved drilling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Curved hole pattern on mine too.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Curved hole pattern on mine too.


What's your build date and country?

I suppose I should be asking everybody what their option packages are as well in case the new brakes are related to that.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

*Florette Silver*

My car was finally delivered to my dealership yesterday. Interestingly, it arrived before they got their 2017 model, which arrived in Houston in May I believe. 
I haven't seen the car in person yet, but my Salesman sent me a couple of photos after it was unwrapped. I know most folks here will likely think this is a boring looking car, since I did not opt for the black optics or red brake calipers. I prefer a low profile "sleeper" look that doesn't garner too much attention from highway patrol folks. I'm looking forward to my first drive tomorrow, immediately after which I intend to test drive a new S3 for comparison. I need to perform due diligence to justify the premium price on the RS3.
I had intended to attach 2 photos, but this is the only forum I've not figured out how to add attachments.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> I haven't seen the car in person yet, but my Salesman sent me a couple of photos after it was unwrapped. I know most folks here will likely think this is a boring looking car, since I did not opt for the black optics or red brake calipers.


You're not alone. I've never personally been a fan of the black optics look, and I would've loved to have black calipers, but the red ones were packaged with the sport exhaust.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Finally got to see an RS3 in person. Got a call from my dealer to let me know they got one in. Its 17 Ara blue. I went in late when they were going to be closing in 15 minutes so I didn't talk to anyone and was left alone to view it. The Ara blue is truly an amazing color. It was in the showroom but you got a good look of it under the falling sun and lights in the showroom. Color has a ton of metallic flake and is a real head turner. I've never been a blue person and did like Sepang blue but truly love this blue. 

The Alumina optics looks awesome on the Ara blue. I've gone back and forth on the Black optics but this color combo is pretty killer. Never liked Black optics on the S3 but can go either on the RS3 on just about any color. The wheels while still a let down are not as bad in person. Maybe they are growing on me slightly but they are still the single biggest let down. The interior as others have stated is really no different then a S3. The front fender flare is truly not noticeable. Maybe if a S3 was parked next to it, but certainly can't tell by looking at it on its own. The front and rear bumpers look aggressive. The big oval exhaust really stands out in a good way too. 

It was late and truth be told I'm not ready to get an RS3. I'm not sure when I will drive one unless they start to get them on the lot ready to go. I'm not going to have them take one out of the showroom. I may just be upfront with the sales guy who called and just ask him when they get more on the lot I wouldn't mind driving one. I'm not going to be that guy that makes them move cars to get a car out that I'm not going to buy that day or really anytime soon. 

In conclusion the car does look truly great with the exception of the wheels. As stated I'm not ready to get a new car yet and I'm not sure its really worth the premium over our current S3. Hopefully I'll have a better conclusion of the car once I actually drive it. In the mean time would love to hear about the ownership experiences from those that have put a few miles on them already.


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Picking mine up on Saturday*

Hey Guys, 

Picking mine up here on Saturday. 
2018 Nardo Grey
Black Optics
Technology Package
Sports exhaust
Carbon Fibre Onlays
Ceramic front brakes
Rear side airbags
19" 5Arm Rotor design (yes we get them in Canada as an option) with titanium finish not black 

Will post some pics as soon as it's ready 

Here it is on the truck, damn need to host the picture somewhere


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> My car was finally delivered to my dealership yesterday. Interestingly, it arrived before they got their 2017 model, which arrived in Houston in May I believe.
> I haven't seen the car in person yet, but my Salesman sent me a couple of photos after it was unwrapped. I know most folks here will likely think this is a boring looking car, since I did not opt for the black optics or red brake calipers. I prefer a low profile "sleeper" look that doesn't garner too much attention from highway patrol folks. I'm looking forward to my first drive tomorrow, immediately after which I intend to test drive a new S3 for comparison. I need to perform due diligence to justify the premium price on the RS3.
> I had intended to attach 2 photos, but this is the only forum I've not figured out how to add attachments.


I really doubt many people would opt for the red calipers if we could have gotten the sports exhaust without them. I know I would't. Also think that almost all the colors look pretty good without black optics. I'm sure it won't be boring :beer:


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Was supposedly built week 22; not sure how I can confirm? I'm in Canada.

For those thinking about 18" rims, I'm not sure how it's going to be possible. I can just barely squeeze my fingers in between the front caliper and the inside of the 19" rotor rims.



The Wiry Irishman said:


> What's your build date and country?
> 
> I suppose I should be asking everybody what their option packages are as well in case the new brakes are related to that.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

keninblaine said:


> My car was finally delivered to my dealership yesterday. Interestingly, it arrived before they got their 2017 model, which arrived in Houston in May I believe.
> I haven't seen the car in person yet, but my Salesman sent me a couple of photos after it was unwrapped. I know most folks here will likely think this is a boring looking car, since I did not opt for the black optics or red brake calipers. I prefer a low profile "sleeper" look that doesn't garner too much attention from highway patrol folks. I'm looking forward to my first drive tomorrow, immediately after which I intend to test drive a new S3 for comparison. I need to perform due diligence to justify the premium price on the RS3.
> I had intended to attach 2 photos, but this is the only forum I've not figured out how to add attachments.


I have done the same doing back to back driving between S3 and RS3. No comparison. Just from the sound when you turn the car on to the way engine revs, these two cars are different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

CSG_R said:


> I have done the same doing back to back driving between S3 and RS3. No comparison. Just from the sound when you turn the car on to the way engine revs, these two cars are different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Hopefully I'll find the same thing, and the decision to complete the deal will be an easy one.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally. 










Rotors are drilled diagonally, but with random other drill holes as well. Will take picture in a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

HRE just emailed me - they're scanning an RS3 today and hope to have confirmed fitments by the end of the week.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> HRE just emailed me - they're scanning an RS3 today and hope to have confirmed fitments by the end of the week.


Excellent! I expect it won't be too long before we get more choices in wheels that have been confirmed to fit on the RS3.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Finally.
> 
> Rotors are drilled diagonally, but with random other drill holes as well. Will take picture in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems almost easier to tell by looking at where it attaches to the bell/hat. Are the connections thick, or really thin? 

Impressions on the car when you get a chance


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A third disc variant? Fantastic. But the more important question: did you deliberately wear shoes that match your car?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Yeah, they're the older ones with the drill holes in curved lines.


Correction, I think this is the random pattern, no?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Uhhhhh...where did the auto stop/start disable button


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> HRE just emailed me - they're scanning an RS3 today and hope to have confirmed fitments by the end of the week.


Awesome!!


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> A third disc variant? Fantastic. But the more important question: did you deliberately wear shoes that match your car?


Total accident...that my wife mocked me mercilessly for.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Correction, I think this is the random pattern, no?


Yeah, those are the new discs. I don't know why I thought they were the old ones. Didn't have much time to check it out.



mattvandyk said:


> Uhhhhh...where did the auto stop/start disable button


 I didn't think we had auto start stop in the US. Please don't tell me we do


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Awesome!!


Did you still hit Tire Rack on the way home or did you skip it since your S5 wheel didn't pan out?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Did you still hit Tire Rack on the way home or did you skip it since your S5 wheel didn't pan out?


Skipped it. I got Vorsteiner V-FF 103s, and Tire Rack doesn't sell them, unfortunately.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I didn't think we had auto start stop in the US. Please don't tell me we do


x10000000000000 Really hoping we don't have that :|


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> x10000000000000 Really hoping we don't have that :|


I could've sworn I turned that off in an S3 I test drove. Might've been an M3, though. BMW definitely has it in their U.S. cars, and again, I thought I saw it in the S3 (and read about it in the manual). That said, "it doesn't exist as a thing" is the best possible explanation for the absence of the button to turn it off, so I hope you're right!!!


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mattvandyk said:


> I could've sworn I turned that off in an S3 I test drove. Might've been an M3, though. BMW definitely has it in their U.S. cars, and again, I thought I saw it in the S3 (and read about it in the manual). That said, "it doesn't exist as a thing" is the best possible explanation for the absence of the button to turn it off, so I hope you're right!!!


It's discussed at length in the manual (pg 79), but I do not see the off switch (also referenced and discussed in the manual). Guess I'll have to try to see if it does it.


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Uhhhhh...where did the auto stop/start disable button


Just noticed the disable button wasn't on all the RS3's I had to play with on the Audi Tour either. But the disable button is definitely on the press photos...


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like APR's RS3 has the new brakes too:

https://m.facebook.com/APRMotorspor....115815.75900685355/10154562582370356/?type=3


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> HRE just emailed me - they're scanning an RS3 today and hope to have confirmed fitments by the end of the week.


Please update when you hear that they've got the fitments dialed in. Don't want to pester the shop I ordered from


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Please update when you hear that they've got the fitments dialed in. Don't want to pester the shop I ordered from


I absolutely will. They said they'd know by the end of the week. I know from experience how much of a huge, labor-intensive pain cleaning up 3D scan data into a usable CAD model is, so it wouldn't surprised if it ended up being early next week.


----------



## mmmpowr (Apr 27, 2015)

mmmpowr said:


> Just noticed the disable button wasn't on all the RS3's I had to play with on the Audi Tour either. But the disable button is definitely on the press photos...


Looking into the Audi product information I have, US models of the RS3 do not have the "
Idle start/stop efficiency system". Hence, no disable button.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I just received my updated insurance policy in the mail, which removes the S4 and adds the RS3.

Oddly, the premium for the RS3 is $13 less than the premium on the wife's Golf R.


----------



## 2Dvius (May 6, 2011)

mattvandyk said:


> Uhhhhh...where did the auto stop/start disable button



Not installed on the RS3. I asked my dealer when I picked mine up last week because I hated that on the S3 i test drove.
we dont care about fuel efficiency here.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like Audi had a UK press event so all the UK YouTubers should have videos out shortly.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

mmmpowr said:


> Looking into the Audi product information I have, US models of the RS3 do not have the "
> Idle start/stop efficiency system". Hence, no disable button.


And yet...in my information book...lol....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> And yet...in my information book...lol....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had a chance to drive it yet? Does it have start / stop?


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Have you had a chance to drive it yet? Does it have start / stop?


US models do NOT have start stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Back from film and coating. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> Have you had a chance to drive it yet? Does it have start / stop?


Yes, I have, and no, it does not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Yes, I have, and no, it does not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. No auto stop/start on my 2018 RS3, and hence no disable switch. I'm very happy about not having that frustrating feature.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

Got her!!!!! The First States First RS3!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Back from film and coating.


What sections did you get covered with film? How does the Ultra look in person? Pictures look great!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

ethernaut05 said:


> Got her!!!!! The First States First RS3!!!


God forbid they get finger prints on your key fob


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I absolutely will. They said they'd know by the end of the week. I know from experience how much of a huge, labor-intensive pain cleaning up 3D scan data into a usable CAD model is, so it wouldn't surprised if it ended up being early next week.


Thanks for keeping us tuned in on HRE fitment. Still need to decide what I will do with my FF01. :beer:


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

MisterTroy said:


> What sections did you get covered with film? How does the Ultra look in person? Pictures look great!


Everything in the red and green boxes in the attached pictures. It's absolutely invisible. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

mattvandyk said:


> Everything in the red and green boxes in the attached pictures. It's absolutely invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a TON of film on there. She'll be protected from just about anything. What's the ballpark cost for something like this?


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

Nogaro Blue looks stunning 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzzDVJMCfPE


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

-LoneStar- said:


> You got a TON of film on there. She'll be protected from just about anything. What's the ballpark cost for something like this?


Film was $2300.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

mk5vr6 said:


> Nogaro Blue looks stunning
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzzDVJMCfPE


Of course it is. Best color


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Heard back from HRE. My order was for 18x9 RC103. They suggested et42.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Mr. JWW gives the RS3 a go in the Rain*

I've always liked his YouTube content so it was nice to see his feedback on the RS3


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I just received my updated insurance policy in the mail, which removes the S4 and adds the RS3.
> 
> Oddly, the premium for the RS3 is $13 less than the premium on the wife's Golf R.


Hello,

I have a 2014 S4, and I'm considering to replace it with a 2018 RS3. I'm still on the fence because the supercharged engine in the B8 S4 is hard to beat.

What are the aspects of the RS3 that convinced you to switch? TIA.


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Assuming the OEM carbon fiber mirror caps from the S3 are a direct fit?


----------



## dasMoline21 (Mar 25, 2015)

*carbon fiber wing???*

Hey guys, just found this online....whats everyone's thoughts? If you ignore the rear diffuser does it look ok or do you guys think it looks to "tuner"-ish? If put on an RS3 thought it would give the R that agressive style that Audi in my opinion dropped the ball on but just my own opinion. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...lgo_pvid=ff12bd0e-fe53-4439-aed0-a00fb6797db6


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

dasMoline21 said:


> Hey guys, just found this online....whats everyone's thoughts? If you ignore the rear diffuser does it look ok or do you guys think it looks to "tuner"-ish? If put on an RS3 thought it would give the R that agressive style that Audi in my opinion dropped the ball on but just my own opinion.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...lgo_pvid=ff12bd0e-fe53-4439-aed0-a00fb6797db6


To be honest. Not my cup of tea. I like the oem spoiler it comes with. Subtle and adds a sporty touch


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Heard back from HRE today.

For the FF15, they recommend ET47 with a minimum of 6mm spacer. Ideal fit is apparently a 10mm spacer. The 18" will clear the caliper with enough room for weights. They said the other FF models were likely the same but that it would be a good to confirm individually if you plan on ordering or repurposing some of the ones you own. They won't give out ET/barrel clearance info for forged wheels unless you make an order.

Here's something unusual that might throw a wrench into my plans however - apparently the stock dynamic package front PZ4s, despite being marked as a 255 section, actually measure more like what a 235 profile would from another brand. I was hoping to run a square 255/35R18 setup with Pilot Sport A/S 3+, which tend to run a little wide. HRE thinks 255s would work just fine on a 9 inch wide forged wheel where the ET could be dialed in exactly, but they only recommend 235s with 8.5" FF wheels and spacers. I would think 255s would be fine, because people have run them on S3s, and someone in this thread is already using 245s without issue, but it makes me a little nervous guinea pigging the fitment. People that already have their cars - from what you've seen, do you think there would be rub free room for 255s with normal section width?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

thebc2 said:


> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you take a picture with the FF01 installed on your 10mm spacer setup? Getting word through HPA that HRE still only recommends a 3mm spacer...


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Can you take a picture with the FF01 installed on your 10mm spacer setup? Getting word through HPA that HRE still only recommends a 3mm spacer...


See my post above - HRE told me today 6mm minimum with 10mm ideal.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Heard back from HRE today.
> 
> For the FF15, they recommend ET47 with a minimum of 6mm spacer. Ideal fit is apparently a 10mm spacer. The 18" will clear the caliper with enough room for weights. They said the other FF models were likely the same but that it would be a good to confirm individually if you plan on ordering or repurposing some of the ones you own. They won't give out ET/barrel clearance info for forged wheels unless you make an order.
> 
> Here's something unusual that might throw a wrench into my plans however - apparently the stock dynamic package front PZ4s, despite being marked as a 255 section, actually measure more like what a 235 profile would from another brand. I was hoping to run a square 255/35R18 setup with Pilot Sport A/S 3+, which tend to run a little wide. HRE thinks 255s would work just fine on a 9 inch wide forged wheel where the ET could be dialed in exactly, but they only recommend 235s with 8.5" FF wheels and spacers. I would think 255s would be fine, because people have run them on S3s, and someone in this thread is already using 245s without issue, but it makes me a little nervous guinea pigging the fitment. People that already have their cars - from what you've seen, do you think there would be rub free room for 255s with normal section width?


Yes. There's all kinds of space inside; and as for the outside, unless you were going to drop, you should be fine. That tread width on that wheel is super narrow, though. 

L-R: P4S, PSS, PZ4:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Heard back from HRE today.
> 
> For the FF15, they recommend ET47 with a minimum of 6mm spacer. Ideal fit is apparently a 10mm spacer. The 18" will clear the caliper with enough room for weights. They said the other FF models were likely the same but that it would be a good to confirm individually if you plan on ordering or repurposing some of the ones you own. They won't give out ET/barrel clearance info for forged wheels unless you make an order.
> 
> Here's something unusual that might throw a wrench into my plans however - apparently the stock dynamic package front PZ4s, despite being marked as a 255 section, actually measure more like what a 235 profile would from another brand. I was hoping to run a square 255/35R18 setup with Pilot Sport A/S 3+, which tend to run a little wide. HRE thinks 255s would work just fine on a 9 inch wide forged wheel where the ET could be dialed in exactly, but they only recommend 235s with 8.5" FF wheels and spacers. I would think 255s would be fine, because people have run them on S3s, and someone in this thread is already using 245s without issue, but it makes me a little nervous guinea pigging the fitment. People that already have their cars - from what you've seen, do you think there would be rub free room for 255s with normal section width?


Interesting... I can confirm again that the Michelin PSS 245/35R19 runs fine on a square setup of stock wheels (19-8). I've even thrown the car in a 1G corner with no apparent rubbing. From the information above it seems an 8mm spacer could be a good compromise to clear the calipers while staying as far as possible to the fender with the FF01. Still waiting an official response from HPA from whom I purchased the wheels.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> Yes. There's all kinds of space inside; and as for the outside, unless you were going to drop, you should be fine. That tread width on that wheel is super narrow, though.
> 
> L-R: P4S, PSS, PZ4:
> 
> ...





VR6Nikopol said:


> Interesting... I can confirm again that the Michelin PSS 245/35R19 runs fine on a square setup of stock wheels (19-8). I've even thrown the car in a 1G corner with no apparent rubbing. From the information above it seems an 8mm spacer could be a good compromise to clear the calipers while staying as far as possible to the fender with the FF01. Still waiting an official response from HPA from whom I purchased the wheels.


That's very good to hear, thank you!

I know both of you are waiting to fit aftermarket wheels - when you get them on, would either of you be able to tape a 10.2" strip of cardboard to your tread and see what kind of clearances you have with whatever spacers you're running? That would fairly well simulate the fattest, squarest 255 tire. I'm sure it'll be fine, but based on when my car is being delivered I'm going to have to show up with winter wheels and tires ready to go - I won't have the luxury of test fitting spacers and then ordering a set of the correct ones. I want to make sure what I buy is 100% going to work before I order.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's very good to hear, thank you!
> 
> I know both of you are waiting to fit aftermarket wheels - when you get them on, would either of you be able to tape a 10.2" strip of cardboard to your tread and see what kind of clearances you have with whatever spacers you're running? That would fairly well simulate the fattest, squarest 255 tire. I'm sure it'll be fine, but based on when my car is being delivered I'm going to have to show up with winter wheels and tires ready to go - I won't have the luxury of test fitting spacers and then ordering a set of the correct ones. I want to make sure what I buy is 100% going to work before I order.


What are you planning on going with? I posted what I ordered, and what HRE confirmed to fit a page back. Will be running 255/35r18 PSS.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> What are you planning on going with? I posted what I ordered, and what HRE confirmed to fit a page back. Will be running 255/35r18 PSS.


I'm looking at getting a set of 18x8.5 FF15s for winter use, and I'd like to put a set of 255/35R18 PS A/S 3+ on them. HRE recommends 235s for 8.5 inch wheels and the fitment you posted for 9" forged. They won't say one way or another whether 255s with normal tread width will fit with the Flowforms because they differ so much from the stock tires, or what specific spacer thickness would work best for it. So I'll have to try to figure it out myself.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's very good to hear, thank you!
> 
> I know both of you are waiting to fit aftermarket wheels - when you get them on, would either of you be able to tape a 10.2" strip of cardboard to your tread and see what kind of clearances you have with whatever spacers you're running? That would fairly well simulate the fattest, squarest 255 tire. I'm sure it'll be fine, but based on when my car is being delivered I'm going to have to show up with winter wheels and tires ready to go - I won't have the luxury of test fitting spacers and then ordering a set of the correct ones. I want to make sure what I buy is 100% going to work before I order.


Sure. I couldn't find 8mm spacers w/ hub ring easily, so I ordered them from a place that custom machines them (recommended by theBC). If they show up this week, I should be able to take care of this this weekend. If not, it'll be next week sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I'm looking at getting a set of 18x8.5 FF15s for winter use, and I'd like to put a set of 255/35R18 PS A/S 3+ on them. HRE recommends 235s for 8.5 inch wheels and the fitment you posted for 9" forged. They won't say one way or another whether 255s with normal tread width will fit with the Flowforms because they differ so much from the stock tires, or what specific spacer thickness would work best for it. So I'll have to try to figure it out myself.


Why are you going with the 255 for winter use, the narrower the better for dealing with snow? You'll get better winter traction with a 235 or 225 even...


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

18x8.5 FF15s - Yowch, $600 each for winter wheels! 

I hope people can try out different manufactures as many of the lightweight flow formed wheels are in the $300-350 range. That's more than my budget for winter shoes.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> Why are you going with the 255 for winter use, the narrower the better for dealing with snow? You'll get better winter traction with a 235 or 225 even...


We don't get much snow here. I might have to deal with a few inches here and there, but most of the winter I'll be driving on clear roads in temperatures too low for summer compounds. That's also why I'm looking at all seasons instead of actual snow tires. My focus is best performance on cold, dry pavement. It's also why I'm willing to spend a bit more on winter wheels. I'll actually be able to push the car a lot more than most people in winter climates.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Thinking about checking with the dealer to see if there's still time to change the color on my car to Estoril Blue:


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

I used a 10mm to mount the fronts (FF01's in 19x8.5 ET47) and there was tons of room to clear. I ordered a set of 8mm and 5mm to test with also.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> I used a 10mm to mount the fronts (FF01's in 19x8.5 ET47) and there was tons of room to clear. I ordered a set of 8mm and 5mm to test with also.


What tires did you use? 

I suppose I should also ask everyone - do the rears have room to run the same spacers as the front?


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

*How about we start putting the wheel discussion in its own thread? That way we can get back on topic about ordering and delivery status of the actual cars.
*
I started a separate thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...fitment-information&p=107101537#post107101537


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

RedlumF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2014 S4, and I'm considering to replace it with a 2018 RS3. I'm still on the fence because the supercharged engine in the B8 S4 is hard to beat.
> 
> What are the aspects of the RS3 that convinced you to switch? TIA.


I've had a feeling for a while that the S4 was maybe a little too stodgy for me. Phenomenal highway car, dead quiet inside, beautiful engine, torque way down low with no lag, but I was finding it a bit boring. We got a Golf R for my wife about a year ago and I noticed how differently I drove her car. Her car was just more fun to drive. And then there was that time we took separate cars to work; on the onramp and onto the highway I couldn't pull away. Call me a chauvinist but I want the faster car 

I haven't broken in the RS3 yet, so I can't make a full comparison. Try to get a test drive before you decide. The power delivery is quite different and a little soft down low. But it feels more lively. The wife already told me I'll be getting a ticket in this car.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> *How about we start putting the wheel discussion in its own thread? That way we can get back on topic about ordering and delivery status of the actual cars.
> *
> I started a separate thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...fitment-information&p=107101537#post107101537


How in the **** does Alaska have multiple cars but Wisconsin hasn't seen a single one yet


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

jwil said:


> *How about we start putting the wheel discussion in its own thread? That way we can get back on topic about ordering and delivery status of the actual cars.
> *
> I started a separate thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...fitment-information&p=107101537#post107101537


The only "topic" this thread has ever had is rampant speculation


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The only "topic" this thread has ever had is rampant speculation


Still, page after page of debate over 3mm vs 6mm wheel spacers is getting tedious.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> How in the **** does Alaska have multiple cars but Wisconsin hasn't seen a single one yet


My car still doesn't even have a build date. :banghead:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Naturally my car is at the dealership and PDI'd but my schedule wont allow me to get over there till Monday......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I was playing around with the RS3 configurator on the Audi USA site, and I noticed the new "random hole" brake calipers are now shown on the configurator pictures.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Xanlith said:


> Naturally my car is at the dealership and PDI'd but my schedule wont allow me to get over there till Monday......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same haha


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/rs3-genuine-secondary-cat-bypass-pipes.338178/

Guinea pig, please 



johnnyR32 said:


> same haha


What are the plans for this one? :beer:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I was playing around with the RS3 configurator on the Audi USA site, and I noticed the new "random hole" brake calipers are now shown on the configurator pictures.



I don't know how accurate those renderings really are. I will say that my dealership had two 17's in stock. Both those cars had the directional rotors. Maybe that's the difference? 17's are directional and 18's are random?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> I don't know how accurate those renderings really are. I will say that my dealership had two 17's in stock. Both those cars had the directional rotors. Maybe that's the difference? 17's are directional and 18's are random?


The year difference makes the most sense to me, but I don't know if that's the case or not. I think there have been 18s with the old rotors, but I can't remember where I've seen that (earlier this thread maybe?) now so I could be making that up.

What I find interesting about this, though, is that when the configurator first came out, it showed the directional rotors and has at some point been deliberately changed to the new ones. That would lead me to believe the old ones have been phased out and at some point all of them will have the non-directional, random hole rotors.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

I took delivery of my 2018 on August 10. It was manufactured on June 6. It has the directional holes, not the random holes.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> The year difference makes the most sense to me, but I don't know if that's the case or not. I think there have been 18s with the old rotors, but I can't remember where I've seen that (earlier this thread maybe?) now so I could be making that up.
> 
> What I find interesting about this, though, is that when the configurator first came out, it showed the directional rotors and has at some point been deliberately changed to the new ones. That would lead me to believe the old ones have been phased out and at some point all of them will have the non-directional, random hole rotors.


Well looks like my theory of 17 vs 18 just got blown out of the water. See below.

That's really interesting that they would change the rendering photos like that. You have a sharp eye to notice that. 



keninblaine said:


> I took delivery of my 2018 on August 10. It was manufactured on June 6. It has the directional holes, not the random holes.


Perhaps there was a transition period were some of the 17's rotors made it onto 18's? I would guess they ordered a certain amount for 17's and either over estimated or cut 17's short and just used what they had left on the first 18's down the line? I will say that not only are the holes different the rotor hat looks different too. I think someone on this thread posted both types a few pages back. Or it could have been Facebook. Its getting so confusing now:banghead:


----------



## 2Turbo4X4 (Dec 12, 2000)

keninblaine said:


> I took delivery of my 2018 on August 10. It was manufactured on June 6. It has the directional holes, not the random holes.


In regards to them being directional, do both sides point the the same direction? The reason I ask is because of the issue the TT RS suffered from having 2 "left side" rotors.

I'd also be curious to know if the cooling vanes in the "random hole" setups point the correct direction on both sides. Anyone have part numbers for the random hole rotors to see if there are 2 part numbers? One for left and one for right?

Curious...


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

-LoneStar- said:


> Well looks like my theory of 17 vs 18 just got blown out of the water. See below.
> 
> That's really interesting that they would change the rendering photos like that. You have a sharp eye to notice that.


Sharp eye, or hours and hours of time playing with the configurator to the point I've got the whole thing memorized? 



-LoneStar- said:


> I will say that not only are the holes different the rotor hat looks different too. I think someone on this thread posted both types a few pages back. Or it could have been Facebook.





2Turbo4X4 said:


> In regards to them being directional, do both sides point the the same direction? The reason I ask is because of the issue the TT RS suffered from having 2 "left side" rotors.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know if the cooling vanes in the "random hole" setups point the correct direction on both sides. Anyone have part numbers for the random hole rotors to see if there are 2 part numbers? One for left and one for right?
> 
> Curious...


The hat is different, and the random hole rotors have non-directional cooling fins. Instead of adding a second part number moving and away from putting left side discs on both sides of the car, they just switched to non-directional discs. As for why they chose to do this in the middle of a model year there could be any of number reasons, but my top 3 guesses would be 1) Over-ordering the directional discs 2) last-minute redesign of the new discs leading to a delay of putting them in production 3) production delays from the whatever supplier made the new discs.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Wheels. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklinplanner (Mar 14, 2003)

mattvandyk said:


> Wheels.


Well done!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the stock rs3 sidewalls are too thin IMHO, looks like a honda, mitsu, subaru, etc

need thicker sidewalls, i would go one notch up on the tire width keeping the same sidewall profile, i had 265/35/19 on the TTRS 9" wheels looked way better, more meat


----------



## vtRS3 (Aug 21, 2017)

*re: sidewalls*

:thumbup:

first time posting, agree with above comment 

just received email today: your audi RS3 is leaving germany soon...
I'll be trading in my 2016 golf R


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Has anyone needed to bring back their RS3 for repairs yet? 
Well I have an exhaust on order from Germany. The dealer could not figure how to get rid of the rattle I have on the driver side exhaust flapper. :facepalm:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

RS3 sold/returned after a week.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/rs3-genuine-secondary-cat-bypass-pipes.338178/
> 
> Guinea pig, please


This guy did a three part video on gutting his secondary cat - might give you any idea on how the bypass sounds:

https://youtu.be/5XQ_hdrk3zA


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> This guy did a three part video on gutting his secondary cat - might give you any idea on how the bypass sounds:
> 
> https://youtu.be/5XQ_hdrk3zA


Painful to watch that. Why the hell wouldn't he just weld up some delete pipes, considering how accessible the pipes are it would be trivial to get a universal exhaust pipe kit and fab up replacements.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> This guy did a three part video on gutting his secondary cat - might give you any idea on how the bypass sounds:
> 
> https://youtu.be/5XQ_hdrk3zA


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

*My car has arrived!*

A few pics


















Unfortunately I have to wait until Sept 2nd to pick her up


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I've had a feeling for a while that the S4 was maybe a little too stodgy for me. Phenomenal highway car, dead quiet inside, beautiful engine, torque way down low with no lag, but I was finding it a bit boring. We got a Golf R for my wife about a year ago and I noticed how differently I drove her car. Her car was just more fun to drive. And then there was that time we took separate cars to work; on the onramp and onto the highway I couldn't pull away. Call me a chauvinist but I want the faster car
> 
> I haven't broken in the RS3 yet, so I can't make a full comparison. Try to get a test drive before you decide. The power delivery is quite different and a little soft down low. But it feels more lively. The wife already told me I'll be getting a ticket in this car.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this -- I appreciate it. 

I totally understand about wanting the faster car.  In that situation, you were in your S4 (manual or DSG?), and you couldn't pull away from the Golf R (with your wife driving it)? The R is lighter than the S4, so I'm sure that was a factor.

Anyway, I had a short test drive of the RS3, but only on a frontage road (no freeway). As you've observed, I also felt it was livelier. I think it's the same reason why I always gravitate towards driving my Mk VI R -- it's smaller and lighter.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Finally got an update with a VIN and such. Noticed that ACL - Audi connect Guide was listed as a port installed accessory. Does anyone know about this? Standard on all cars? I didn't specify that in my order and don't see it listed as an option on the configurator.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Finally got an update with a VIN and such. Noticed that ACL - Audi connect Guide was listed as a port installed accessory. Does anyone know about this? Standard on all cars? I didn't specify that in my order and don't see it listed as an option on the configurator.


What is Audi Connect Guide? I googled it and all I'm getting are Audi connect user manuals and marketing propaganda.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nardo all the things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

RedlumF said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this -- I appreciate it.
> 
> I totally understand about wanting the faster car.  In that situation, you were in your S4 (manual or DSG?), and you couldn't pull away from the Golf R (with your wife driving it)? The R is lighter than the S4, so I'm sure that was a factor.
> 
> Anyway, I had a short test drive of the RS3, but only on a frontage road (no freeway). As you've observed, I also felt it was livelier. I think it's the same reason why I always gravitate towards driving my Mk VI R -- it's smaller and lighter.


I was in the S4 which was a manual, the wife was in her Golf R which is a DSG. I couldn't make any space between us.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> Nardo all the things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How! Where! When!? I was toying with the thought of matte and shiny black rings and RS logos but dammmmmned son!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Met up with my fried tonight and took his RS3 out for a 30 minute drive. Again, super underwhelmed. 

Compared to my Golf R, it's a little faster and a little more refined.... but not much. Certainly not worth the $75,000 price tag (tax included) it would cost in Canada. 

The car did not feel special or interesting in any way significant way. The exhaust sounds okay, the acceleration is decent, and the interior feels above average. But that's about it. 

I certainly would never buy this over an S3. The steering feedback is really lacking. Honestly the Golf R seems to have more feedback. 

Ahhhh... so frustrating. I keep waiting for Audi to make a car I can fall in love with. I want to love Audi so bad. But again they've missed the mark.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hawk said:


> Met up with my fried tonight and took his RS3 out for a 30 minute drive. Again, super underwhelmed.
> 
> Compared to my Golf R, it's a little faster and a little more refined.... but not much. Certainly not worth the $75,000 price tag (tax included) it would cost in Canada.
> 
> ...



I'm coming from a Stg 2 Golf R DSG, and I couldn't disagree with you more. I'm super happy with my decision, the $67k price tag is worth it to me. (I went with Dynamic Plus as well) I keep seeing similar posts like this, and it makes me wonder if you are purposely taking yourself out of it because of whatever reason. 

Not sure what else you could want on an MQB, maybe you'll come to your senses when the tunes start pouring in.

I hope you find the long lost Audi love you're looking for, as for me, I'm quite smitten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

ethernaut05 said:


> How! Where! When!? I was toying with the thought of matte and shiny black rings and RS logos but dammmmmned son!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TAG Motorsports, ask for Sean! 

They are OEM pieces too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

mcb337 said:


> I'm coming from a Stg 2 Golf R DSG, and I couldn't disagree with you more. I'm super happy with my decision, the $67k price tag is worth it to me. (I went with Dynamic Plus as well) I keep seeing similar posts like this, and it makes me wonder if you are purposely taking yourself out of it because of whatever reason.
> 
> Not sure what else you could want on an MQB, maybe you'll come to your senses when the tunes start pouring in.
> 
> ...


Cant agree with you more. No regret even comparing my last MY16 M3 or gen6 stage 2 golf R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

CSG_R said:


> Cant agree with you more. No regret even comparing my last MY16 M3 or gen6 stage 2 golf R.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These folks that are 'completely' unimpressed with the RS3.. I'd love if, in their review, they'd kindly describe the exact setup of the vehicle at the time. I wonder if they're in Comfort or DSG mode? In Dynamic (hell.. even Comfort) with the shifting in 'Sport' this car is an absolute snarling, angry beast. I'm unlike many of you.. coming from a 2007 Acura TL-S this car is a kick in the back of the head!!!! It's a steel coaster on rubber and I'm giddy EVERY time I slither behind it's Alcantara lined steering wheel!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I fully respect this thread is about people that have just laid down a lot of cash for a car they've been looking forward to for months now, so I don't want to piss on anyone's parade and I'm going to keep my opinions to myself from this point forward, but coming out of a 2017 Golf R I just cannot see the value of going up to an RS3 for that amount of cash. And going from a new S3 or S4??? Practically no difference at all. For the record I had the car in full dynamic mode with everything switched on and it still felt only meh. Don't get me wrong, if you're comparing it to a bland car it's going to be exciting. But if you put it up against another exciting $50K+ German car I fail to see the value proposition. Anyway, enough from me. It certainly is a good LOOKING car. :thumbup:


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

mcb337 said:


> Nardo all the things


Looks white in that exposure


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

*Butt dyno misconfigured?*



Hawk said:


> I fully respect this thread is about people that have just laid down a lot of cash for a car they've been looking forward to for months now, so I don't want to piss on anyone's parade and I'm going to keep my opinions to myself from this point forward, but coming out of a 2017 Golf R I just cannot see the value of going up to an RS3 for that amount of cash. And going from a new S3 or S4??? Practically no difference at all. For the record I had the car in full dynamic mode with everything switched on and it still felt only meh. Don't get me wrong, if you're comparing it to a bland car it's going to be exciting. But if you put it up against another exciting $50K+ German car I fail to see the value proposition. Anyway, enough from me. It certainly is a good LOOKING car. :thumbup:


I have no animosity towards the people saying the car felt meh - but I simply don't get it. Just looking at the numbers on paper, things don't add up. 

Over the S3/GolfR this car has 

*100 more hp*
*25% more displacement*
published 0-60 times *differ by nearly a second*.

A sub 4 second car is very rarefied air in stock form.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hawk said:


> I fully respect this thread is about people that have just laid down a lot of cash for a car they've been looking forward to for months now, so I don't want to piss on anyone's parade and I'm going to keep my opinions to myself from this point forward, but coming out of a 2017 Golf R I just cannot see the value of going up to an RS3 for that amount of cash. And going from a new S3 or S4??? Practically no difference at all. For the record I had the car in full dynamic mode with everything switched on and it still felt only meh. Don't get me wrong, if you're comparing it to a bland car it's going to be exciting. But if you put it up against another exciting $50K+ German car I fail to see the value proposition. Anyway, enough from me. It certainly is a good LOOKING car. :thumbup:


You're all good sir, you are definitely entitled to voicing your opinion! I just feel like this car is like having this smoking hot chick on my arm, and people are pointing out that she snorts when she laughs... haha




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

Hawk said:


> I fully respect this thread is about people that have just laid down a lot of cash for a car they've been looking forward to for months now, so I don't want to piss on anyone's parade and I'm going to keep my opinions to myself from this point forward, but coming out of a 2017 Golf R I just cannot see the value of going up to an RS3 for that amount of cash. And going from a new S3 or S4??? Practically no difference at all. For the record I had the car in full dynamic mode with everything switched on and it still felt only meh. Don't get me wrong, if you're comparing it to a bland car it's going to be exciting. But if you put it up against another exciting $50K+ German car I fail to see the value proposition. Anyway, enough from me. It certainly is a good LOOKING car. :thumbup:


It is all good. This is what Forum is for! Value perspective especially when it comes to performance car is all about people's perspective anyways. 

Test drove s3 to rs3 back to back, there really is no difference if you are light on right foot besides the sound. But once you push little more, there is no comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

Most people will never notice the differences over an s3 because they never push the car to experience the differences. 95% of people just use their cars to get from A to B. Of course spending the extra $ is not worth it for them. Been impressed by the rs3 and I'm coming from the other side of the spectrum (r8 v10)


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Christothes said:


> Over the S3/GolfR this car has
> 
> *100 more hp*
> *25% more displacement*
> published 0-60 times *differ by nearly a second*.


Good points. The one thing I was wondering is if the RS3's speed/power is a bit deceptive because it's so quiet/refined relative to it's competition. Like when you floor the Golf R in Race mode it goes "BWAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!" And you can feel it lurch back on its suspension. Do the same thing in the RS3 in Dynamic mode and there's much less theatre, yet look down at the speedo and you're doing big numbers really quickly. My 991 had this 'problem' it never 'felt fast' until you were really, really cooking along. For any sportbike riders on here the analogy would be ringing out a 600cc bike vs a 1100cc bike. The smaller one feels quicker because it's trying so much harder. I dunno... just a theory.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Good points. The one thing I was wondering is if the RS3's speed/power is a bit deceptive because it's so quiet/refined relative to it's competition. Like when you floor the Golf R in Race mode it goes "BWAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!" And you can feel it lurch back on its suspension. Do the same thing in the RS3 in Dynamic mode and there's much less theatre, yet look down at the speedo and you're doing big numbers really quickly. My 991 had this 'problem' it never 'felt fast' until you were really, really cooking along. For any sportbike riders on here the analogy would be ringing out a 600cc bike vs a 1100cc bike. The smaller one feels quicker because it's trying so much harder. I dunno... just a theory.


RS3 is less exciting than an R? :|


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

MisterTroy said:


> RS3 is less exciting than an R? :|


It was for me and a few other folks on here. Test drive both back to back and see for yourself. The RS3 was more sophisticated and refined (and has it beat by a mile on paper), but the R left more of a smile on my face. Go figure.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

Hawk said:


> It was for me and a few other folks on here. Test drive both back to back and see for yourself. The RS3 was more sophisticated and refined (and has it beat by a mile on paper), but the R left more of a smile on my face. Go figure.


You need to do in s mode not dynamic mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Hawk said:


> It was for me and a few other folks on here. Test drive both back to back and see for yourself. The RS3 was more sophisticated and refined (and has it beat by a mile on paper), but the R left more of a smile on my face. Go figure.


I tend to agree with this. Driving my friend's R I find it a bit more visceral and raw than my RS3, which adds a fun factor. I think there is less fun factor in the RS3 even though it accelerates amazingly fast. It is more refined, and that is why I wanted it over an R or a S3. I wanted a sleeper that I can cruise comfortably in, but which can also be switched into a different personality on command. It is similar comparing my 96 Porsche 993 to a new 991.2. The 991 is much faster, capable, quieter, and more sophisticated, but doesn't provide the same visceral enjoyment I get in my 993.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Good points. The one thing I was wondering is if the RS3's speed/power is a bit deceptive because it's so quiet/refined relative to it's competition. Like when you floor the Golf R in Race mode it goes "BWAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!" And you can feel it lurch back on its suspension. Do the same thing in the RS3 in Dynamic mode and there's much less theatre, yet look down at the speedo and you're doing big numbers really quickly. My 991 had this 'problem' it never 'felt fast' until you were really, really cooking along. For any sportbike riders on here the analogy would be ringing out a 600cc bike vs a 1100cc bike. The smaller one feels quicker because it's trying so much harder. I dunno... just a theory.


It could be the R's smaller turbo spooling up much faster and giving you that initial kick in in the pants whereas the RS3 power would have to build. Add to that the fact that the RS3 makes max torque at 1700 (read: torque is limited from 1700 up) and it could be that a lot of the 2.5s low end punch is waiting to be unlocked by a tune. Whereas tunes for the 2.0 tend to unlock more power higher in the Rev range.


----------



## Nortdort (Mar 6, 2013)

mcb337 said:


> I'm coming from a Stg 2 Golf R DSG, and I couldn't disagree with you more. I'm super happy with my decision, the $67k price tag is worth it to me. (I went with Dynamic Plus as well) I keep seeing similar posts like this, and it makes me wonder if you are purposely taking yourself out of it because of whatever reason.
> 
> Not sure what else you could want on an MQB, maybe you'll come to your senses when the tunes start pouring in.
> 
> ...


Remember one persons "You are purposefully talking yourself out of it..." is another persons " Your saying you love it to justify your purchase..." Not saying either is the case in either of your situations, but everyone has a list of needs/wants from their car and no ones is the same. 




Christothes said:


> I have no animosity towards the people saying the car felt meh - but I simply don't get it. Just looking at the numbers on paper, things don't add up.
> 
> Over the S3/GolfR this car has
> 
> ...


From a stock numbers aspect you are correct, on paper this should be faster when driven hard no doubt about that. I think from a performance value perspective, however, one could argue that a Stg 2 Golf R/S3 will achieve these same numbers for far less money (I know eventually you can tune your RS3, but right now you cannot). And I think thats the point the other guy was trying to make. The RS3 is a fantastic car, I am jealous of everyone that has one haha, but I could see from the value perspective it not being "worth it" to some people based on performance alone. That 5 cylinder sound is mesmerizing though, something a tuned R/S3 will never ever have! 

For me, coming from a 15 Golf R, it was hard for me to immediately jump into one because:


Couldn't lease one. If I could, I would likely have one right now, but to buy one I would have to really really love it. And knowing myself I just couldn't say that right away.
No hatchback.... I have a very big thing for hatchbacks, again, if they brought over the RS3 hatch, I would own one right now as well. 
Seating position - Granted this was only a test drive, but really felt the seating position was really really high, i'm sure with more adjusting i could get something I was happy with, but just seemed very high. 

When I got my Golf R, from the moment they announced it, I knew there was no other car for me. It had the form, it had the power, and it had the refinement that I wanted. Initially I felt the same when the rumors of the US RS3 began. Then i found out there was no hatch and to me the looks were not very aggressive (but the car is still beautiful). But then I thought oh well, I could live with the looks and a sedan for a while at least, let me lease one.... turns out you can't (well you can, but why would anybody at the rates they are giving out). I really did want to love it, and want to own it, but just taking stock of what I have, my own personality/needs, and cost the RS3 just didn't make sense for me at this time. If they ever change the lease rates, and/or bring the hatch over (i know i know pipe dream) I'll definitely reconsider.


So for now, I'll just keep on driving my Golf R (or an M2 if the stars align) and being envious of all you happy folks with your RS3s! 

Fingers crossed they will bring over the RS4 avant (not likely) or the RS5 Sportback and I'll be in the audi of my dreams!

Happy Motoring everyone!
-Nort


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe we should just put a Soundaktor in the RS3 so it "sounds" faster...hehe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Nortdort said:


> From a stock numbers aspect you are correct, on paper this should be faster when driven hard no doubt about that. I think from a performance value perspective, however, one could argue that a Stg 2 Golf R/S3 will achieve these same numbers for far less money (I know eventually you can tune your RS3, but right now you cannot). And I think thats the point the other guy was trying to make. The RS3 is a fantastic car, I am jealous of everyone that has one haha, but I could see from the value perspective it not being "worth it" to some people based on performance alone. That 5 cylinder sound is mesmerizing though, something a tuned R/S3 will never ever have!


And when a stage 2 R isn't nearly enough? If these actually can hit low 11's stock tune with Iroz DP, they are certainly going to get 10's stock turbo. How about the value comparison then?


----------



## Nortdort (Mar 6, 2013)

MisterTroy said:


> And when a stage 2 R isn't nearly enough? If these actually can hit low 11's stock tune with Iroz DP, they are certainly going to get 10's stock turbo. How about the value comparison then?


Again, if this is your use case and you demand a 10s car, then you are in the right car no one can deny that. Else, comes down to everyones own personal preference and desired use of the car. Value/performance still holds true: some people are perfectly fine with low 12s, some need a low 11, others demand a 10s car, while others just want a quick daily commuter, etc ...


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

mcb337 said:


> TAG Motorsports, ask for Sean!
> 
> They are OEM pieces too
> 
> ...


Hey MCB, 

I was looking for a Black emblem for the front and also noticed TAG in the google searches. What is the size of the front emblem, I measured it and it didn't seem to exactly match the sizes they had advertised. Also, was it $125? 

Thanks


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> I'm coming from a Stg 2 Golf R DSG, and I couldn't disagree with you more. I'm super happy with my decision, the $67k price tag is worth it to me. (I went with Dynamic Plus as well) I keep seeing similar posts like this, and it makes me wonder if you are purposely taking yourself out of it because of whatever reason.
> 
> Not sure what else you could want on an MQB, maybe you'll come to your senses when the tunes start pouring in.
> 
> ...


+1

Coming from a stg2 + JB4 stacked FBO Golf R I am not quite sure what you are smoking. The engine is underrated as hell, a new owner did 20+ straight pulls and was putting down 11.8 with less than 100 miles on the odometer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> +1
> 
> Coming from a stg2 + JB4 stacked FBO Golf R I am not quite sure what you are smoking. The engine is underrated as hell, a new owner did 20+ straight pulls and was putting down 11.8 with less than 100 miles on the odometer.
> 
> ...


Are the slips posted anywhere?


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

epiloggts said:


> Hey MCB,
> 
> I was looking for a Black emblem for the front and also noticed TAG in the google searches. What is the size of the front emblem, I measured it and it didn't seem to exactly match the sizes they had advertised. Also, was it $125?
> 
> Thanks


$300 for both with shipping.

I gave my VIN to Sean at TAG and he ordered off hat since he hasn't has an new RS3 order yet. ([email protected]) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebc2 (Apr 15, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Are the slips posted anywhere?


Yep, he posted a stack on Facebook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

thebc2 said:


> Yep, he posted a stack on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found them 

Very nice. 116 trap stock would be excellent.


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I was in the S4 which was a manual, the wife was in her Golf R which is a DSG. I couldn't make any space between us.


Oh ok. Have you always driven a manual, and is this the first time you're transitioning to a DSG? If your S4 was a DSG, would you still have upgraded to an RS3?

I'm asking because we may be in the same boat. I've always driven a manual, and when I join the RS3 club, it would be my first DSG. I'm sure you shift your 6MT faster/better than me, but I cannot keep up with DSGs and CVTs anymore. Moving to a DSG (specifically, Stronic, in Audi speak) is one of the reasons why I've ordered an RS3. I don't know if I would've ordered one if my 2014 S4 is a DSG though.


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

Nortdort said:


> From a stock numbers aspect you are correct, on paper this should be faster when driven hard no doubt about that. I think from a performance value perspective, however, one could argue that a Stg 2 Golf R/S3 will achieve these same numbers for far less money (I know eventually you can tune your RS3, but right now you cannot). And I think thats the point the other guy was trying to make. The RS3 is a fantastic car, I am jealous of everyone that has one haha, but I could see from the value perspective it not being "worth it" to some people based on performance alone. That 5 cylinder sound is mesmerizing though, something a tuned R/S3 will never ever have!
> -Nort


Nobody is buying an RS3 because it is the fastest car for the money. A tuned non-luxury car will always be cheaper. But when you want luxury/refinement, understated power, *and* incredible performance there are few better choices.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I've looked, but can't find it anywhere. Do the US market 2018 RS3's come with the dynamic front and rear turn signals?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I've looked, but can't find it anywhere. Do the US market 2018 RS3's come with the dynamic front and rear turn signals?


Rear yes, front no.

The dynamic fronts are part of the matrix LED headlights which aren't currently allowed in the US. Hopefully a retrofit is developed for them in the future.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

> Vehicle Status: In Transit From Factory
> Current ETA: 09/03/2017-09/19/2017


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Rear yes, front no.
> 
> The dynamic fronts are part of the matrix LED headlights which aren't currently allowed in the US. Hopefully a retrofit is developed for them in the future.


Wish our rears had the amber signals


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Wish our rears had the amber signals


I hate our our silly car lighting regulations.

At least with the rears it would be any easy swap with the euro models, like the mk6 R euro LED tails. The matrix headlights will need either a ton of ancillary equipment to make them work as intended if it's even possible, or a third party developed controller to make them function like traditional headlights.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I hate our our silly car lighting regulations.
> 
> At least with the rears it would be any easy swap with the euro models, like the mk6 R euro LED tails. The matrix headlights will need either a ton of ancillary equipment to make them work as intended if it's even possible, or a third party developed controller to make them function like traditional headlights.


How much better would matrix headlights perform though compare to what we have? Would it be more of visual upgrade than performance? How different does matrix headlights look vs what we have in states? Would be awesome to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

CSG_R said:


> How much better would matrix headlights perform though compare to what we have? Would it be more of visual upgrade than performance? How different does matrix headlights look vs what we have in states? Would be awesome to see some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matrix LED headlights aren't cosmetic, they are a massive functionality improvement over standard lighting.

http://www.audi.com/en/innovation/design/Matrix_LED.html


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

CSG_R said:


> How much better would matrix headlights perform though compare to what we have? Would it be more of visual upgrade than performance? How different does matrix headlights look vs what we have in states? Would be awesome to see some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only externally visible difference would be the dynamic vs. static turn signals.

So the headlights we have are what is in a general sense one big light that has either a low or high setting. US regulations mandates that's how headlights have to work. Matrix LEDs, however, have ~40+ (depends on the model) individual LEDs and projectors, each aimed at a different portion of the road. There is no high beam or low beam setting, instead that network of LEDs works a camera and other sensors to detect when a car is coming the other way and dims the specific single LED or LEDs that are pointed at the car. All the rest stay on all the way. So you get high beam visibility 100% of the time all without blinding other drivers. 

Despite following the spirit of the US regulation mandating high/low beams (have the ability to have full nighttime visibility while not blinding other drivers) it doesn't follow the letter of the regulation, so we're not allowed to have them. It's completely idiotic since the matrix system is objectively superior for both occupants of the car they're installed on as well as other drivers on the road.

Some companies have started doing this splitting a laser beam and employing the same targeted dimming technology. These are double super secret illegal because innovation apparently is not allowed here.


Some other gems of regulatory idiocy that effect our cars:

There is a mandated minimum area that has to be illuminated at once on a turn signal. The idea is that the turn signal be of an appropriate size to be seen easily. When Audi started introducing the dynamic rear signals, they initially weren't allowed in the US because even though the entire signal is plenty large and very visible, not enough of it is lit at any given instant in time. Eventually Audi got around it by adding a secondary lamp of the minimum size below the dynamic signal. So that's why we have a big ugly extra lamp on our taillights. Dynamic signals are objectively superior because you don't need to be able to see the rest of the car to be able to tell which way it intends to go, but we still can't have them because it doesn't meet the exact letter of the regulation.

Similar issue for old Golf R tails and well as quite a few other cars with LED tails in Europe and halogen peasant garbage in the US - regulation mandates the rear signal has to have a certain amount of visibility from the side of the car. It just kind of happens without trying when you're using halogens and reflectors. Its trickier with LEDs especially if they don't wrap around the edge of the car, so a lot of them aren't legal.

The upside is that these are all pretty much DOT regulations on the auto manufacturer - there's nothing preventing you from buying the "prohibited" item and installing it on your car yourself.

I don't know if you can tell, but this is one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> I don't know if you can tell, but this is one of my biggest pet peeves.


Oh I am with you. When I had my gen6 golf R, the first thing I did was to purchase euro led tails. Thanks for educating me on the headlights.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

RedlumF said:


> Oh ok. Have you always driven a manual, and is this the first time you're transitioning to a DSG? If your S4 was a DSG, would you still have upgraded to an RS3?
> 
> I'm asking because we may be in the same boat. I've always driven a manual, and when I join the RS3 club, it would be my first DSG. I'm sure you shift your 6MT faster/better than me, but I cannot keep up with DSGs and CVTs anymore. Moving to a DSG (specifically, Stronic, in Audi speak) is one of the reasons why I've ordered an RS3. I don't know if I would've ordered one if my 2014 S4 is a DSG though.


My cars have always been manuals. Regardless of how fast you shift, you'll never match the near uninterrupted power delivery of a DSG. If my S4 had been a DSG I think I still would of made the switch to the RS3 for the fun-to-drive factor. Once I break in the RS3 I'll post a better comparison.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

IROZ posted on Facebook that they should have a DP and secondary pipes for the RS3 on their site today.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm still breaking the car in as I was away on vacation for 2 weeks, but I'm starting to really appreciate the power this car has. I'm just having to re-calibrate my brain to the power delivery. A couple questions for other owners.

On a cold start-up, do you get a raspy-loose-heatshield sound coming out of the exhaust until the engine drops to idle? I only get it if the car has been sitting for several hours. I've also noticed that the famous start-up exhaust sound that's played in every Youtube video only happens when the engine is warm.

Is there any way to keep the MMI screen from popping up every time I start the car? I wish it would just default to the closed position instead of me having to manually close it every time.

Anybody else getting wind noise on the driver's side?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I'm still breaking the car in as I was away on vacation for 2 weeks, but I'm starting to really appreciate the power this car has. I'm just having to re-calibrate my brain to the power delivery. A couple questions for other owners.
> 
> On a cold start-up, do you get a raspy-loose-heatshield sound coming out of the exhaust until the engine drops to idle? I only get it if the car has been sitting for several hours. I've also noticed that the famous start-up exhaust sound that's played in every Youtube video only happens when the engine is warm.
> 
> ...


Could you expand on the power delivery part. 

Going by what's being posted on facebook, the cold start-up sound is normal.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Could you expand on the power delivery part.
> 
> Going by what's being posted on facebook, the cold start-up sound is normal.


My last car was a B8.5 S4 and it had immediate torque at any RPM. The RS3 feels soft to me at initial throttle, but then it just builds and builds. In the S4, when you hit the gas and there was an immediate shove followed by more or less steady acceleration. In the RS3, there isn't the immediate shove but the acceleration keeps increasing as the boost builds. 

Is there a Facebook page?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> My last car was a B8.5 S4 and it had immediate torque at any RPM. The RS3 feels soft to me at initial throttle, but then it just builds and builds. In the S4, when you hit the gas and there was an immediate shove followed by more or less steady acceleration. In the RS3, there isn't the immediate shove but the acceleration keeps increasing as the boost builds.
> 
> Is there a Facebook page?


The feeling doesn't fall off so early like a GTI/R?!

There are a couple groups. Look for the "Audi RS3 Sedan Owners Group" and the "8V Audi S3/RS3 Owners Group".


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

*2018 RS3 Order*

Order date: 7/24/2018
Location: New Jersey
Color: Nardo Gray with Rock Grey Interior Stitching
Options: Plate delete, Rear passenger air bag, Dynamic Package, Technology Package
Expected delivery: January 2018

Not sure if its true but my dealership said each dealership is only getting an allotment of one RS3 per month, hence the wait time. I keep going back and forth about the interior inlays. Right now I have chosen the aluminum because I like the contrast on the interior. Ive been debating for the last week or two if I should change it and Ive had a hard time finding real photos with the aluminum inlays online. I also did not get the dynamic plus package just because I didnt want the fixed suspension, otherwise I would have.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> IROZ posted on Facebook that they should have a DP and secondary pipes for the RS3 on their site today.


They are up now. $600 for the DP and $300 for the secondary cat deletes after a $100 launch discount. Claiming ~30whp increase.

Not bad, but it sounds like installation sucks.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Is there any way to keep the MMI screen from popping up every time I start the car? I wish it would just default to the closed position instead of me having to manually close it every time.
> 
> Anybody else getting wind noise on the driver's side?


1. Yes, but you need to turn off MMI for that to happen and who wants to do that? I just put it down. 

2. Yes, dealer thinks it's door seal. He's getting me a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defau1t (Nov 11, 2016)

brothers savage said:


> Order date: 7/24/2018
> Location: New Jersey
> Color: Nardo Gray with Rock Grey Interior Stitching
> Options: Plate delete, Rear passenger air bag, Dynamic Package, Technology Package
> ...


I went with CF and do like them, but the stock ones do have some sort of texture to them, it isn't as cheap as brushed plastic as I thought it would be. I haven't seen them in person but the stock ones are also illuminated whereas the CF ones are not. Tough decision after ordering the CF ones if I would do it again, would need to see the stock ones. I just didn't like the lighter colored contrast sticking out.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

defau1t said:


> I went with CF and do like them, but the stock ones do have some sort of texture to them, it isn't as cheap as brushed plastic as I thought it would be. I haven't seen them in person but the stock ones are also illuminated whereas the CF ones are not. Tough decision after ordering the CF ones if I would do it again, would need to see the stock ones. I just didn't like the lighter colored contrast sticking out.


I dont mind the contrast...that's actually why I went with the aluminum ones versus the CF. The additional 600 dollars for the option is neglible at this point, I'm mostly concerned with it looking "cheap". The CF looks gorgeous. I have yet to see them illuminated as well. Does anyone have a photo of the aluminum inlays?


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Is the front dynamic turn signals something that could be programmed with VAG COM or OBD-eleven?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Is the front dynamic turn signals something that could be programmed with VAG COM or OBD-eleven?


No


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Looks good in Daytona Grey Pearl Effect!


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Looks good in Daytona Grey Pearl Effect!


Originally, my salesman sent my order sheet with the Daytona Grey as my color option and I'm almost wishing I didn't correct him to the Nardo. My order hasn't been accepted yet by the factory yet so there's still time to change it. This with the alu package I think may be the best looking color combo besides Nardo IMO.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

mcb337 said:


> Nardo all the things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you also get the rear Audi emblem in Nardo? If so, could you snap a photo of that as well? Curious to see how that looks. Looks gorgeous though.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

brothers savage said:


> Did you also get the rear Audi emblem in Nardo? If so, could you snap a photo of that as well? Curious to see how that looks. Looks gorgeous though.


Thanks man. I was struggling with putting black on the front, because I think it fits lost in that huge grill. So I went with Nardo for the front, then I didn't want to go Nardo on the back because of the same reason, and I thought black would be weird to ha e two different colored rings, so I went smooth on it! 

May not be for everyone, but I love it

Waiting on my blacked out plates and I'll be set!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

brothers savage said:


> Originally, my salesman sent my order sheet with the Daytona Grey as my color option and I'm almost wishing I didn't correct him to the Nardo. My order hasn't been accepted yet by the factory yet so there's still time to change it. This with the alu package I think may be the best looking color combo besides Nardo IMO.


Having spent time with both in person, I have to say I much prefer Daytona over the Nardo. It's almost like the Nardo is the current trendy different colour for Audi (Porsche does a Chalk Grey which is similarly different) but the Daytona Grey is just so absolutely perfect on Audi with the matt aluminum trim package. It was the first RS3 I've seen that I mouthed the words, "WOW" as I walked towards it.


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

mcb337 said:


> Thanks man. I was struggling with putting black on the front, because I think it fits lost in that huge grill. So I went with Nardo for the front, then I didn't want to go Nardo on the back because of the same reason, and I thought black would be weird to ha e two different colored rings, so I went smooth on it!
> 
> May not be for everyone, but I love it
> 
> ...


Looks clean! I am going through same issue with blackout rings on the back but don't want black ring to be lost in the front. I might go the same route of blue ring on front but clean / no ring on back. Did you order nardo color ring from somewhere or was it you painting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

mcb337 said:


> Thanks man. I was struggling with putting black on the front, because I think it fits lost in that huge grill. So I went with Nardo for the front, then I didn't want to go Nardo on the back because of the same reason, and I thought black would be weird to ha e two different colored rings, so I went smooth on it!
> 
> May not be for everyone, but I love it
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was curious about the rear because I thought Nardo/Nardo might look a little weird, as would having two different color rings on the car. It does look really clean completely shaved in the rear though! Someone post up some new videos on youtube with your cars! I've seen literally every video on there opcorn:


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Having spent time with both in person, I have to say I much prefer Daytona over the Nardo. It's almost like the Nardo is the current trendy different colour for Audi (Porsche does a Chalk Grey which is similarly different) but the Daytona Grey is just so absolutely perfect on Audi with the matt aluminum trim package. It was the first RS3 I've seen that I mouthed the words, "WOW" as I walked towards it.


My fear, as someone previously mentioned, is that while I love nardo at the moment, it may be one of those colors that loses its appeal after a time versus one of those timeless classic colors like a Nogaro (in my opinion). This car in Daytona just looks elegant and I agree, with the matte alu, makes my jaw just kind of drop.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone painted our ugly ass blade wheels black yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

mcb337 said:


> Has anyone painted our ugly ass blade wheels black yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just what they need... another pound of weight added to an already super heavy wheel!! Lol 🤣 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

ethernaut05 said:


> Just what they need... another pound of weight added to an already super heavy wheel!! Lol 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just trying to tide myself over till we see what wheels will fit...

Besides, a good pre race **** would be more than this "extra weight" you speak of! hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

*My driving impressions after 1200 miles*

I took delivery of my RS3 this weekend up in Colorado (I live in Dallas) and had a nice long drive to get acquainted with the car. Here are some thoughts and impressions (note I'm coming from a stock Golf 7R).

The car feels rock solid at any speed. I had plenty of opportunity to cruise at tripe digit speeds on the trip and it is planted, steady, and drama free at an speed. 

The difference in how the car sounds and drives in Sport mode versus Drive mode (all in Dynamic) is night and day. When I first picked up the car, I was under the impression that I'd get the full experience just being in Dynamic. So on a short drive from the dealership to the place I was staying, I got worried thinking of the video of the guy that traded in his car after a week. It didn't feel that fast or responsive and the exhaust wasn't as loud as all the videos I had seen. Soon after I realized that the car totally comes alive in Sport mode. Firstly the exhaust baffles clearly don't fully open until you select S mode. As soon as you select it and put any load on the motor whatsoever, the deep drone is immediately heard. Downshifts pop and burble - life is good . 

In terms of responsiveness, it really takes a lot of pedal movement to even get the car to downshift, let alone fully spool up in D mode. After driving the car for a while, I LOVE the fact that it drives like this. When I want to be conservative and drama free, the car is quiet and docile in this mode. A luxury German automobile. But when the S mode is selected, a monster is awoken and the throttle becomes sensitive and the car downshifts readily to stay in the optimum range for power and sound . Coming to a stop and letting it downshift it's way to 1st gear is an aural treat.

Lastly to the people that have said the car doesn't "feel fast" - You must be smoking crack! The power delivery is very smooth and deceptive, but it feels incredibly fast when pushed. This morning I tried out launch control for the first time, and it literally made me dizzy - like the feeling you get on a roller coaster. Not even in the same league as the Golf R.

She's a keeper!

-Chris


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Christothes said:


> I took delivery of my RS3 this weekend up in Colorado (I live in Dallas) and had a nice long drive to get acquainted with the car. Here are some thoughts and impressions (note I'm coming from a stock Golf 7R).
> 
> The car feels rock solid at any speed. I had plenty of opportunity to cruise at tripe digit speeds on the trip and it is planted, steady, and drama free at an speed.
> 
> ...



Hope to see you and your RS3 around town!


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Just got an email from my sales rep that I got a production date of October 8th. What kinda shipping/port arrival/delivery times am I looking at?


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Just got an email from my sales rep that I got a production date of October 8th. What kinda shipping/port arrival/delivery times am I looking at?


You should be able to get your sales rep to send you your build sheet with your comm# and all your estimated times.

Roughly speaking, however, build completes about a week after its started, its loaded onto the boat a week or a little less after that, gets to port in a week to a week and a half, and they give you roughly a month long window of when it might be delivered after that due to unpredictability with customs and overland carriers. My build date is three weeks before yours and my delivery estimate is Oct 28-Nov25.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Christothes said:


> I took delivery of my RS3 this weekend up in Colorado (I live in Dallas) and had a nice long drive to get acquainted with the car. Here are some thoughts and impressions (note I'm coming from a stock Golf 7R).
> 
> The car feels rock solid at any speed. I had plenty of opportunity to cruise at tripe digit speeds on the trip and it is planted, steady, and drama free at an speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed review. Its nice to hear some positive aspects as you said some have been negative and at least 2 people have turned theirs in early. The other guy apparently had an TTRS on order and it came in and the other wasn't satisfied with it and claimed some financial decision BS which really didn't add up to me. 

Any reason why you went to Colorado to get it rather then order one from Audi of Plano, Dallas, Grapevine, or Fort Worth? I know Plano had an Ara blue on the show room floor for a week or two before someone bought it. Also saw a black one in the parking lot one day but I think that was a sold order as it was gone the next day. 

Did you get a 17 or 18? Color? Any mods planned for it? I'll be looking for you as well as I'm up in the Frisco area fairly frequently.


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

-LoneStar- said:


> Thanks for the detailed review. Its nice to hear some positive aspects as you said some have been negative and at least 2 people have turned theirs in early. The other guy apparently had an TTRS on order and it came in and the other wasn't satisfied with it and claimed some financial decision BS which really didn't add up to me.
> 
> Any reason why you went to Colorado to get it rather then order one from Audi of Plano, Dallas, Grapevine, or Fort Worth? I know Plano had an Ara blue on the show room floor for a week or two before someone bought it. Also saw a black one in the parking lot one day but I think that was a sold order as it was gone the next day.
> 
> Did you get a 17 or 18? Color? Any mods planned for it? I'll be looking for you as well as I'm up in the Frisco area fairly frequently.


I got it from Colorado because I have a friend that owns a dealership up there. It was a great weekend road trip and he took good care of me. No hassle, no deposit, no waiting list - I just ordered it and it showed up. I definitely put a few miles on in the process, but it was the best way to both break in the car and get to know it in a short period of time  

Mine is a Glacier White '18 with black out package. No mods planned currently - although I am looking for a way to remove the front license plate holder. I removed the torx screws on it, but it is still secured on there somehow. I may be stuck with it  .


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> You should be able to get your sales rep to send you your build sheet with your comm# and all your estimated times.
> 
> Roughly speaking, however, build completes about a week after its started, its loaded onto the boat a week or a little less after that, gets to port in a week to a week and a half, and they give you roughly a month long window of when it might be delivered after that due to unpredictability with customs and overland carriers. My build date is three weeks before yours and my delivery estimate is Oct 28-Nov25.


Just got the details from my dealer:
Current ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017

Production Week 41 (October 8th). 
Production Complete ETA 10/13/2017. 
Domestic Port Arrived ETA 11/08/2017. 
Released to Carrier ETA 11/11/2017.

Specs: 2018 RS3 (US Market)
-Daytona Grey Pearl (Black interior w/grey stitching)
-License Plate Delete
-leather armrests/kneepads
-Driver Assist Package
-Technology Package
-Dynamic Package


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Just got the details from my dealer:
> Current ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017
> 
> Production Week 41 (October 8th).
> ...


I have an almost identical config (+black optic) arriving in two weeks.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Christothes said:


> I got it from Colorado because I have a friend that owns a dealership up there. It was a great weekend road trip and he took good care of me. No hassle, no deposit, no waiting list - I just ordered it and it showed up. I definitely put a few miles on in the process, but it was the best way to both break in the car and get to know it in a short period of time
> 
> Mine is a Glacier White '18 with black out package. No mods planned currently - although I am looking for a way to remove the front license plate holder. I removed the torx screws on it, but it is still secured on there somehow. I may be stuck with it  .


That sure sounds like the way to do it. Nice to have an inside man to smooth things over. You certainly avoided all the BS that comes with the car purchasing process. 

I did the same road trip part when I bought my 2001 Z06 this year. I felt a little bad for driving it back from Tulsa since it only had 7800 miles on it when I picked it up. Was a great way to get familiar with the car as you said though. 

My wife's car is a Glacier White S3 with the Magma Red interior. Did you get the grey or red sticking? Sounds like a sharp combination with the black optics package. 

Hate having the front plates on my cars. None of my other cars had it and I would get pulled over every once in awhile but let go with a verbal warning. My jeep that I bought used had it drilled into the bumper so there it will stay. I see on peoples build sheet there is a specific spot for Licenses Plate Delete. Hopefully someone will chime in with some insight on how to get that thing off. I'll be on the look out for ya


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

What are you guys doing for a cargo net? I carry my laptop back and forth between home and work, and don't want it banging around in the back. I was surprised after digging around in the nooks and crannies in the trunk that one wasn't included. If I'd known I would of kept the one that came with the S4.

I was checking out the Audi Canada accessories website and they want $500 for an 2017 S3 cargo net!!! Nothing listed for the RS3 but I assume it's the same tie-down points.


----------



## 2Turbo4X4 (Dec 12, 2000)

Maximum_Effort said:


> What are you guys doing for a cargo net? I carry my laptop back and forth between home and work, and don't want it banging around in the back. I was surprised after digging around in the nooks and crannies in the trunk that one wasn't included. If I'd known I would of kept the one that came with the S4.
> 
> I was checking out the Audi Canada accessories website and they want $500 for an 2017 S3 cargo net!!! Nothing listed for the RS3 but I assume it's the same tie-down points.


There's the cargo box (8U0061109: $60)
https://parts.audiusa.com/p/Audi_2018_RS3/Audi-cargo-box/52155371/8U0061109.html

The cargo net on the US site is shown under the A3 (8V58618699B9: $150):
https://parts.audiusa.com/p/Audi__A3/Cargo-net/51866129/8V58618699B9.html

Honestly the cargo box looks like a better fit for carrying a laptop around in.


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like I'll be joining the club! Coming from a 2016 Sepang Blue S3 and a Golf R before that. Dealer managed to switch the specs on an existing allocation so things should move right along.

Catalunya Red 
Carbon Inlays
RS Design Package
Dynamic Package
Technology Package

COMM#PT5573
Production week 4617
Production complete 11/17/2017
Ship Departure 11/27/2017
Domestic Port Arrived 12/19/2017
Released to Carrier 12/22/2017
Dealer Delivery 12/10 - 1/7 ETA

Really excited! Love my S3 but always wanted that inline 5.


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

-LoneStar- said:


> That sure sounds like the way to do it. Nice to have an inside man to smooth things over. You certainly avoided all the BS that comes with the car purchasing process.
> 
> I did the same road trip part when I bought my 2001 Z06 this year. I felt a little bad for driving it back from Tulsa since it only had 7800 miles on it when I picked it up. Was a great way to get familiar with the car as you said though.
> 
> ...


I went with the grey stitching. I personally think the red is too loud. That said I would have opted for red seats if they were an option. I had a Grey exterior, red seat color combo on the 330Ci I owned, and always loved that look. 

Yes, I had requested the plate delete option, but it must have been lost in the mix and I ended up with the plate holder. :/

Here is a pic of the RS3 next to my traded Golf


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I finished the hard break-in on the car last week and have been driving it without restraint (i.e.; like a complete idiot) so I think I'm in a position now to make some comparisons to my previous S4 and the wife's Golf R, plus some observations.

I'm liking the car more and more. I think part of my initial perception driving the demo RS3 was due to my driving style from the S4. In the S4, just a little throttle gave you a shove of torque regardless of RPM. It made the car feel powerful because you always had that torque even when the engine was just above idle. The RS3 wants more throttle and RPMs to feel alive. It wants to be driven aggressively. Drive it in a relaxed manner and it doesn't give you the feeling that you're driving a 400 hp car. Flooring it from a complete stop without using launch control is an excellent way to remind yourself that you're driving a turbo car. Initial hesitation followed by a surge in power. 

But man is this car fast. I bopped around some left-lane hogging a-hole on Friday and found myself doing "it's not just a ticket" speeds. And in case anybody is wondering if it's faster than a Golf R, yes, yes it is. I couldn't shake the wife in the S4, but we took both cars out and played yesterday and I can easily walk away from her. I was impressed though how well the R held it's own. Great car. 

Overall, the car feels much lighter and more agile than the S4. Front end grip is better than the S4 and I had the sports diff. I have yet to have the car understeer on me in slow sharp corners where the S4 would go wide. In high speed corners the car just grips and grips and corners quite flatly. 

The transmission will be familiar to anyone who has driven a DSG Golf R with one major difference. With the R in manual mode, the DSG will shift at redline in every gear. In the RS3 and transmission will automatically shift in 1st but let you bang into the rev limiter after that. I guess they figured first goes by so quickly that people would always be hitting the limiter. Like the R, D mode shifts early and goes for the highest gear as soon as possible. I use it for driving initially with the engine still cold, or in subdivisions where I don't want to be mucking around with the paddles. S mode completely transforms the car and is much more performance oriented, but can be a bit obnoxious. I always drive in manual mode but drove to work in S mode last week just to try it out. On the highway it's fine, but on side roads I found myself thinking "Jeez, shift already". Much like the R it seems like there should be an in-between mode.

Sport seats are great and better than seats in the S4. I found the seats in the S4 too wide between the bolsters. I do find that I'm constantly hitting the left manual adjust handle with my foot when getting into the car. Overall cabin is nice but with a few quibbles. The cup holders are basically useless and center armrest cubby is quite small. I can fit my phone and my wallet in the cubby and that's it. Likewise, the glovebox can hold the owner's manual and that's about it. There's more wind noise in the cabin than I would like. In the S4 it felt like you were driving something carved out of a solid billet of steel. I don't get quite the same feeling in the RS3. The illuminated interior trim is pretty cool. Steering wheel is also quite nice and I'm liking the Alcantara a lot more that I thought I would.

The virtual cockpit is probably one of my favorite features of the car. I use the RS specific setting which shows you everything, including oil temperature and boost. I always put the MMI screen down as I'm not a fan of IPAD on the dash screens, and do pretty much everything thru the VC. My only concern at this point is if I can dim it enough at night to my liking.

I have the standard exhaust on my car and it's plenty loud for me in dynamic. It's certainly a unique sounding engine but I do find it drones a bit on the highway. The sound the car makes on a cold start-up is just flat out embarrassing. Here I thought I was going to be impressing people at work firing up the car in the parking lot. Instead I'm sort of cringing until the car drops to idle and the loose heatshield sound goes away. The famous start-up cacophony played in just about every Youtube video is more or less false advertising; I only hear it when I stop for gas. If the car's been sitting for a few hours you get the loose heatshield sound.

So, final thoughts. I'm not regretting getting the car but was hoping for more of a home run at this price. Definitely faster, more agile and better handling than the S4. The S4 felt more upper end and expensive; solid, quiet, very German. But a bit boring. I wish Audi had done a bit more to turn this 2.5L into a truly amazing engine with a sequential supercharger/turbo system like Volvo uses.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree with most of what Maximum_Effort says above. I never had an S4 or R to compare it with, but find similar strengths and weaknesses in my RS3. Really wish it had power seats with memory, to make it easier if someone else drives my car once in a while. But the seats are very comfortable - not quite as nice as the 18-way adaptive sport seats I had on my Macan, but very nice.

I'm still struggling to find the best driving mode for my day to day needs. Auto drive select seems pretty good for most things, but D mode can be too docile, and S mode can be too aggressive by holding gears a little longer than I prefer sometimes.

The ergonomics are OK I guess, but not ideal: too little storage for miscellaneous things, and awkward cupholder location. I even find the window controls awkward, as they are too far back towards me. (I know, first world problems!)

I do like the smaller size and agility compared to my Macan, which is why I made the change. I also like the ability to get 29 mpg on freeway trips, along with quiet comfort. I definitely do not like the exhaust drone when cruising in S mode, so use D for most cruising.

I'm spending most of my time now trying to master the MMI choices for listening to things on my iPhone, using navigation, voice recognition system, etc etc. Hopefully sometime soon I'll figure out the "Audi way" of things and get more comfortable using and exploiting these systems.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> ...I have the standard exhaust on my car and it's plenty loud for me in dynamic. It's certainly a unique sounding engine but I do find it drones a bit on the highway. The sound the car makes on a cold start-up is just flat out embarrassing. Here I thought I was going to be impressing people at work firing up the car in the parking lot. Instead I'm sort of cringing until the car drops to idle and the loose heatshield sound goes away. The famous start-up cacophony played in just about every Youtube video is more or less false advertising; I only hear it when I stop for gas. If the car's been sitting for a few hours you get the loose heatshield sound....


Do you regret not getting the sports exhaust? Any plans on going aftermarket exhaust or installing the Audi secondary cat delete pipes? Thanks for your honest review!


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Do you regret not getting the sports exhaust? Any plans on going aftermarket exhaust or installing the Audi secondary cat delete pipes? Thanks for your honest review!


No, no regrets sticking with the standard exhaust. It's more than loud enough for me but I'm not personally a loud exhaust kind of guy. Probably too quiet for others. As it is, I find the drone on the highway a bit annoying and can only imagine the sports exhaust is worse. No plans for any mods at this time.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> No, no regrets sticking with the standard exhaust. It's more than loud enough for me but I'm not personally a loud exhaust kind of guy. Probably too quiet for others. As it is, I find the drone on the highway a bit annoying and can only imagine the sports exhaust is worse. No plans for any mods at this time.


FWIW, I fully concur with your perspective. I installed a sport exhaust on my last Porsche 997, and seldom used it. That is why I didn't opt for it on my RS3. I didn't need the red calipers either, considering they are for show only and aren't any different than my black calipers. I wanted a "sleeper" car that doesn't draw a lot of attention.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> The illuminated interior trim is pretty cool. Steering wheel is also quite nice and I'm liking the Alcantara a lot more that I thought I would.


Can you take a picture at night with these illuminated, please? My current order has the alu interior trim but I'm still uncertain at this point if I want to change it. Do you find the trim looks "cheap" compared to the carbon fiber? 

Great review too!


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

brothers savage said:


> Can you take a picture at night with these illuminated, please? My current order has the alu interior trim but I'm still uncertain at this point if I want to change it. Do you find the trim looks "cheap" compared to the carbon fiber?
> 
> Great review too!


I'll try but I haven't had the greatest luck posting pictures on here. Are you part of the FB owners page?

I personally like the "aluminum" trim (it's plastic) because it adds some brightness to an otherwise dark interior. I haven't seen the black CF trim in person, but is it actually CF or just a molded and textured piece of plastic? Looking at pictures online it almost looks like the trim pieces were shot off of the same molds but just in a different color resin.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I'll try but I haven't had the greatest luck posting pictures on here. Are you part of the FB owners page?
> 
> I personally like the "aluminum" trim (it's plastic) because it adds some brightness to an otherwise dark interior. I haven't seen the black CF trim in person, but is it actually CF or just a molded and textured piece of plastic? Looking at pictures online it almost looks like the trim pieces were shot off of the same molds but just in a different color resin.


I'm not part of the FB owners page. Whats the group name? There are a few that come up. Also, got some good news today from my dealership that my order was apparently accepted by the factory and the build week was this week. I'm expecting delivery mid/end of October so aluminum (plastic) is what I'm getting now regardless. I was curious though myself if the CF was real CF. I would hope so since its a $600 dollar option...


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I'll try but I haven't had the greatest luck posting pictures on here. Are you part of the FB owners page?
> 
> I personally like the "aluminum" trim (it's plastic) because it adds some brightness to an otherwise dark interior. I haven't seen the black CF trim in person, but is it actually CF or just a molded and textured piece of plastic? Looking at pictures online it almost looks like the trim pieces were shot off of the same molds but just in a different color resin.


Are you sure it's not actual aluminum?


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Are you sure it's not actual aluminum?


No idea. I believed it was actual aluminum but I'm going off what Maxium_Effort said.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

It's definitely plastic.



BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Are you sure it's not actual aluminum?


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> It's definitely plastic.


Just to clarify, you are talking about the interior trim pieces that are replaced with carbon when yous elect that package, and you are not talking about the exterior "alu optics" trim? The reason I am asking is because the aluminum trim I felt on the dealer demo at the dealership was real aluminum. it felt much cooler than the surrounding plastic trim pieces.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I just asked audi customer support (live chat) this "can you tell me if the aluminum decorative interior inlays are real aluminum, or plastic that looks like aluminum", and the customer service lady said "Thank you for waiting. The interior trim in the 2018 Audi RS3 is real aluminum."


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I just asked audi customer support (live chat) this "can you tell me if the aluminum decorative interior inlays are real aluminum, or plastic that looks like aluminum", and the customer service lady said "Thank you for waiting. The interior trim in the 2018 Audi RS3 is real aluminum."


Good to know. I'm 99.9% certain the CF is real CF also..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I just asked audi customer support (live chat) this "can you tell me if the aluminum decorative interior inlays are real aluminum, or plastic that looks like aluminum", and the customer service lady said "Thank you for waiting. The interior trim in the 2018 Audi RS3 is real aluminum."


Huh. Well, good to know but it really feels like plastic to me both to the touch and when I tap it with my iron ring. But I could be wrong. And yes, I'm referring to the interior trim pieces. 

My S4 had the aluminum trim and there was no mistaking that it was aluminum.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, just for $hit$ and giggles I grabbed an ohm meter from one of the labs here and can confirm that the interior trim pieces are conductive, therefore aluminum. At least on the outside.

It's got me wondering now if it's aluminum film draped overtop of a plastic part. The trim pieces get pretty interesting from a stamping point of view; the aluminum is doing a lot of stretching up there in the corner by the door handle. That corner looks like it would be prone to cracking The texturing is also make also makes me question if it is some sort of decorative aluminum film. If the texturing is done directly in the cavity of the stamping tool, you'd expect to see scratching on the walls approaching vertical as the part was ejected off the cavity. There doesn't seem to be enough draft to avoid scratching.

If the texture is done on the flat sheet first and then the part stamped into shape you'd expect to see stretching/deformation of the pattern of the pattern as the aluminum deformed. If they're doing the pattern after the part is stamped then I have no idea how they're doing it.












http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/attachments/img_4078-jpg.133073/


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

Maximum_Effort said:


> No, no regrets sticking with the standard exhaust. It's more than loud enough for me but I'm not personally a loud exhaust kind of guy. Probably too quiet for others. As it is, I find the drone on the highway a bit annoying and can only imagine the sports exhaust is worse. No plans for any mods at this time.


Just some alternate perspective here - I couldn't imagine owning this car without the sport exhaust. It's one of the things I enjoy the most about it. In S mode, yes it does drone on the highway (and I drove mine from Colorado to Texas mostly in S), but when you are not in the mood for that, D mode is quiet as can be.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> It's got me wondering now if it's aluminum film draped overtop of a plastic part.


That's how the interior trim in my mk6 GTI is built - thin aluminum sheet wrapped around a plastic body. I wouldn't be surprised if Audi does that same thing.



Maximum_Effort said:


> If they're doing the pattern after the part is stamped then I have no idea how they're doing it


Does the pattern look like its brushed in? That wouldn't be too hard to do with a wire brush in a CNC arm instead of a cutting tool and wouldn't require much force on the part.

I suppose the easiest way to answer all this for sure would be to pop a piece off and look at the back. On other VAG cars the dash one on the passenger side has been the easiest, more or less just a pry off.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Pics of illuminated trim as requested....


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Pics of illuminated trim as requested....


Thanks for posting! Just to confirm: The aluminum inlays along the center dash are not illuminated, only the aluminum door inlays correct?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> That's how the interior trim in my mk6 GTI is built - thin aluminum sheet wrapped around a plastic body. I wouldn't be surprised if Audi does that same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look closely at the pattern, it's a pair of rectangles; one with the long side vertical and the other long side horizontal. This pair is then patterned up on a diagonal, and repeated over the length of the part. As you change your viewing angle, the "dark" rectangles become bright and the bright ones go dark. It's as if they've changed the direction of the grain between the vertical and horizontal rectangles, which would cause this effect.

Background; I'm a mech eng and spend my days designing plastic/extruded/stamped/die-cast/sheet-metal/machined parts.

The parts are quite 3 dimensional with some pretty sharp corners. Even with a of 3-axis CNC I don't see how you could achieve such a consistent pattern over the corners, side surfaces, etc, but maybe it's possible. I would think though that this wouldn't be the most economical way. Each trim piece would have to be set-up in the CNC and individually textured.

I was tapping and feeling the trim last night when taking this picture and if it wasn't for the ohm-meter test you would not convince me these parts are not plastic. They don't have the right sound when I tap them with my pinky ring. Having looked at the pattern in more detail however, it would be impossible to achieve this light affect in a straight plastic part. Yet, when I look at the trim pieces from a stamping point of view they are very problematic. 

I'm pretty sure at this point is that this is a thin aluminum film/sheet that is run through some sort of embossing process which creates the pattern with the alternating grain, and that this is then formed and glued overtop of plastic parts, like your GTI trim pieces. I suspect the CF door trim loses the lighting because it is real CF and they just can't get the interior space/geometry they need to fit the LED array.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Thanks for posting! Just to confirm: The aluminum inlays along the center dash are not illuminated, only the aluminum door inlays correct?


Just the doors, front and back.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> If you look closely at the pattern, it's a pair of rectangles; one with the long side vertical and the other long side horizontal. This pair is then patterned up on a diagonal, and repeated over the length of the part. As you change your viewing angle, the "dark" rectangles become bright and the bright ones go dark. It's as if they've changed the direction of the grain between the vertical and horizontal rectangles, which would cause this effect.
> 
> Background; I'm a mech eng and spend my days designing plastic/extruded/stamped/die-cast/sheet-metal/machined parts.
> 
> ...


Bit of a side view: https://www.audiworld.com/forums/pa...arbon-interior-trim-kit-2889875/#post24747651


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

MisterTroy said:


> Bit of a side view: https://www.audiworld.com/forums/pa...arbon-interior-trim-kit-2889875/#post24747651


That confirms it. Look at the short piece that goes to the left of the steering wheel (top left in picture).


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I have the standard exhaust on my car and it's plenty loud for me in dynamic. It's certainly a unique sounding engine but I do find it drones a bit on the highway. The sound the car makes on a cold start-up is just flat out embarrassing. Here I thought I was going to be impressing people at work firing up the car in the parking lot. Instead I'm sort of cringing until the car drops to idle and the loose heatshield sound goes away. The famous start-up cacophony played in just about every Youtube video is more or less false advertising; I only hear it when I stop for gas. If the car's been sitting for a few hours you get the loose heatshield sound.


My car is presently at the dealer to have its exhaust changed. Hopefully this will have solved the 1k to 4k rpm rattle in Comfort mode but maybe a bit of the rattle on cold starts. Will report back later this week. :beer:


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Christothes said:


> Just some alternate perspective here - I couldn't imagine owning this car without the sport exhaust. It's one of the things I enjoy the most about it. In S mode, yes it does drone on the highway (and I drove mine from Colorado to Texas mostly in S), but when you are not in the mood for that, D mode is quiet as can be.


It would be interesting to find out what are the physical differences between the Standard and Sport exhausts (except tip colour). I have the Sport and I find it not much louder than the stock exhaust of my Mk5 R32. Was expecting for more but still happy with it. In Comfort mode you can barely hear it and no drone on the highways.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Discovered a couple things on the way into work this morning, and fixed my highway droning issue. Might be common knowledge to others but new to me.

I drive in manual mode 99% of the time, with Audi Drive Select set to Individual. Everything is set to Dynamic except for the Engine Sound which is set to comfort in an attempt to quell the droning. What I figured out is this; put the car in D mode, then pop over into manual mode and I get the quiet exhaust. No droning and very nice and quiet on the highway. Put the car in S mode, then pop the shift lever into manual and you get the loud exhaust. It makes me wonder if S mode overrides other Drive Select settings.

The other thing is "discovered" is that we have power folding mirrors. I guess I should of read the owners manual more thoroughly.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Discovered a couple things on the way into work this morning, and fixed my highway droning issue. Might be common knowledge to others but new to me.
> 
> I drive in manual mode 99% of the time, with Audi Drive Select set to Individual. Everything is set to Dynamic except for the Engine Sound which is set to comfort in an attempt to quell the droning. What I figured out is this; put the car in D mode, then pop over into manual mode and I get the quiet exhaust. No droning and very nice and quiet on the highway. Put the car in S mode, then pop the shift lever into manual and you get the load exhaust. It makes me wonder if S mode overrides other Drive Select settings.


This is why I wish I could find a detailed technical description of what the Drive Select and Drive/Sport/Manual settings actually do to each part of the car (throttle mapping, suspension, steering, exhaust, transmission behavior, etc). The descriptions in the manual are very subjective, and don't really describe what actually happens technically.


----------



## Christothes (Sep 3, 2014)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Discovered a couple things on the way into work this morning, and fixed my highway droning issue. Might be common knowledge to others but new to me.
> 
> I drive in manual mode 99% of the time, with Audi Drive Select set to Individual. Everything is set to Dynamic except for the Engine Sound which is set to comfort in an attempt to quell the droning. What I figured out is this; put the car in D mode, then pop over into manual mode and I get the quiet exhaust. No droning and very nice and quiet on the highway. Put the car in S mode, then pop the shift lever into manual and you get the loud exhaust. It makes me wonder if S mode overrides other Drive Select settings.
> 
> The other thing is "discovered" is that we have power folding mirrors. I guess I should of read the owners manual more thoroughly.


Yeah - see my earlier post about the difference between Sport and Drive modes. And as you've discovered, Manual mode adheres to whatever mode you were in when you select it.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

VR6Nikopol said:


> My car is presently at the dealer to have its exhaust changed. Hopefully this will have solved the 1k to 4k rpm rattle in Comfort mode but maybe a bit of the rattle on cold starts. Will report back later this week. :beer:


New exhaust: Driver's side flapper rattle gone ! Cold starts unchanged. Still have that embarrassing tin can sound when the engine/exhaust is cold. Oh well...


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> New exhaust: Driver's side flapper rattle gone ! Cold starts unchanged. Still have that embarrassing tin can sound when the engine/exhaust is cold. Oh well...


I'm glad that fixed your rattle. It must of been annoying driving around. I wish we could do something to make the cars sound a little more cool when they start up cold.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

FWIW,

If you're near the Ottawa area Mark Motors of Ottawa has RS3 winter wheel packages coming in for mid-October.

Package includes OEM silver blade rims, Dunlop Wintersport 3D tires (235s), tires mounted, wheels balanced, etc, for $2900 CAD.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Picked it up at the dealer this morning!


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> Picked it up at the dealer this morning!


This one is really good:beer: Impressions?


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

MisterTroy said:


> This one is really good:beer: Impressions?


Thanks. :beer:

Impressions are overall 

It's a 2018 Daytona Grey, black optic, sport/tech/driver assist packages with carbon interior trim and extended leather inserts.

Pros: that startup burble, pop and crack puts a huuuuuge smile on my face every time. In comfort on the freeway it's as docile as a ***** cat with no droning noise, seems just like a normal S3. Pull to Sport and it's happy time with ample giddyup and an exhaust sound that is sheer joy. Love the adaptive cruise control more than I should, I can finally cruise on unpredictable NJ expressways without the frustration of constantly fiddling with switches before finally just giving up. It's pretty comfortable once I'm inside given that I'm 6'1".

Cons: actually getting inside is a contortionist act. The new MMI is frustrating because there seems to be multiple contact directories so it's hard to navigate to a stored nav destination...was that an Audi connect destination, a smartphone contact, or a stored location? No wireless CarPlay? Wtf?  Delayed kick down and turbo lag when you punch it in Comfort/Drive mode sucks pretty bad. 

Only regret is not getting it in Nogaro Blue.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

jwil said:


> Thanks. :beer:
> 
> Impressions are overall
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car. Do you get the start-up burble everytime? Most of us get this tin can/loose heatshield sound on cold start-up.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Now that I figured out how to post pictures, some pics from roughly a month ago.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Congrats on the new car. Do you get the start-up burble everytime? Most of us get this tin can/loose heatshield sound on cold start-up.


Yep, every time unless it's been sitting long enough to fully cool and give the RPM limit warning, then it's much tamer.

The noise is a very distinct engine rev with a burble and a loud pop when I hit the button. It's really nice.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

All tucked in, safe and sound. Planning to spend tomorrow detailing the pair:


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Now that I figured out how to post pictures, some pics from roughly a month ago.


Gee I love those wheels and wish they were offered in the USA. The same design is available on other Audi models. Does anyone know if these wheels in particular are unique to the RS3 in order to fit right?


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

jwil said:


> Thanks. :beer:
> 
> Impressions are overall
> 
> ...


Feeling the same about that and I don't even have the car yet


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

keninblaine said:


> Gee I love those wheels and wish they were offered in the USA.


I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

jwil said:


> Picked it up at the dealer this morning!


Niiice!  Congrats!


----------



## RedlumF (Jul 3, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Now that I figured out how to post pictures, some pics from roughly a month ago.


Congratulations!  After seeing your brake calipers, I'm now considering to forego the Dynamic Package, but it would also mean that I wouldn't get the Black optic package, which is a must have for me. Oh well. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

keninblaine said:


> Gee I love those wheels and wish they were offered in the USA. The same design is available on other Audi models. Does anyone know if these wheels in particular are unique to the RS3 in order to fit right?


It's a great looking wheel for sure, but it's OLD! It's been on everything from S4s to RS5s for years and years now. I think if I were getting an RS3 I'd want something specific to that model. Not something that had been kicking around the parts bins for close to a decade. But I agree, it is a good looking wheel.


----------



## ethernaut05 (Apr 11, 2016)

jwil said:


> Cons: actually getting inside is a contortionist act.


Funny: I was just starting to think it was only me! Here, you will absolutely adore the fact that you have manual seats: simply slide that sucker all the way to its rearward most position for entrance and exit. Although I tend to always either bump the Alcatara on the wheel or the rubber seal of the door. Scares me a bit as I know routine bumping will eventually wear either a hole in the seal or rub/bald marks on the wheel neither of which I would like to have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Griots Garage*



jwil said:


> All tucked in, safe and sound. Planning to spend tomorrow detailing the pair:


I love your impressive Griots Garage library

Have fun detailing and enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

keninblaine said:


> Gee I love those wheels and wish they were offered in the USA. The same design is available on other Audi models. Does anyone know if these wheels in particular are unique to the RS3 in order to fit right?


I believe these are RS3 specific rims. I'm starting to realize Audi had to design "custom" wheels for these cars to clear the calipers.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I believe these are RS3 specific rims. I'm starting to realize Audi had to design "custom" wheels for these cars to clear the calipers.


The calipers are old, too. They've been used on the gen1 R8, RS5, and older RS4s.

Anyway, it looks like I'm going to have to get my ass in gear selling my current car. Gmail has been delivering my Audi messages to my spam folder, and apparently my car has been built early and is already on its way to Emden.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Just got the details from my dealer:
> Current ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017
> 
> Production Week 41 (October 8th).
> ...


Just got an email from Audi that my order is ahead of schedule and just went into production 3 weeks early!!!


----------



## Tachibanana (Jan 19, 2016)

Another Daytona Grey RS3 reporting in, along with a C5 RS6.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Wow. Seeing those two cars beside each other is unreal. Like you can tell the family resemblance, but one looks like a horse-drawn carriage next to an X-Wing Fighter.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Tachibanana said:


> Another Daytona Grey RS3 reporting in, along with a C5 RS6.


Must be the lighting/washout from overhead lights, but that looks almost like Florett silver


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Completely hypothetical question since I never speed, but on the highway what would your cut-off speed be for downshifting into 3rd (i.e.; you'd just downshift into 4th) if you wanted to put some distance between yourself and a car who's front headlights you can't see in your rear-view mirror? I've noticed that in manual the kick-down switch doesn't do anything unlike the wife's R, but holding the downshift paddle seems to achieve the same effect. It will shift into the lowest gear that doesn't result in a money shift. 

Anyone else notice that the VC adjusts it's brightness depending on ambient lighting, or is it just me?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I've noticed that in manual the kick-down switch doesn't do anything unlike the wife's R, but holding the downshift paddle seems to achieve the same effect. It will shift into the lowest gear that doesn't result in a money shift.


The R is hilarious. If you floor the pedal and hit the kick-down switch at 127 km/h it will go from 6th all the way down to 3rd! 

That kick-down switch is so annoying. Wish you could disable it with VAG-COM.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Wow. Seeing those two cars beside each other is unreal. Like you can tell the family resemblance, but one looks like a horse-drawn carriage next to an X-Wing Fighter.


Planning a photo shoot with my friend's RS2 and B5 RS4. We'll have a 2-3-4 RS family photo  Will post them when done. :beer:


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Completely hypothetical question since I never speed, but on the highway what would your cut-off speed be for downshifting into 3rd (i.e.; you'd just downshift into 4th) if you wanted to put some distance between yourself and a car who's front headlights you can't see in your rear-view mirror? I've noticed that in manual the kick-down switch doesn't do anything unlike the wife's R, but holding the downshift paddle seems to achieve the same effect. It will shift into the lowest gear that doesn't result in a money shift.
> 
> Anyone else notice that the VC adjusts it's brightness depending on ambient lighting, or is it just me?


So, to answer my own question, about 120 km/h.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I'm glad that fixed your rattle. It must of been annoying driving around. I wish we could do something to make the cars sound a little more cool when they start up cold.


Anyone have any new or positive info on the exhaust rattling from anyone...... it's really getting to me. I will take the car in when I have time but all insight is appreciated.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

phospher5 said:


> Anyone have any new or positive info on the exhaust rattling from anyone...... it's really getting to me. I will take the car in when I have time but all insight is appreciated.


Are you referring to the cold start-up rattle or a rattle while driving?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maximum_Effort said:


> Are you referring to the cold start-up rattle or a rattle while driving?


Both, to be honest. The cold start rattle sounds like something is loose....... this continues at certain times when not in sport mode. I have noticed it when the windows or sunroof are open a few times. Kicking into sport mode always gets ride of it. And it is definitely a metallic rattle, not an exhaust sound.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

phospher5 said:


> Both, to be honest. The cold start rattle sounds like something is loose....... this continues at certain times when not in sport mode. I have noticed it when the windows or sunroof are open a few times. Kicking into sport mode always gets ride of it. And it is definitely a metallic rattle, not an exhaust sound.


My TTRS has the cold start up rattle which is concerning.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

The cold start rattle is normal; disappointing, but normal. Something to do with emissions. All the cars appear to do it.

If you have a metallic rattle with the engine warmed up, that's not normal. VR6Nikopol had a similar issue and ended up getting his exhaust replaced under warranty.




phospher5 said:


> Both, to be honest. The cold start rattle sounds like something is loose....... this continues at certain times when not in sport mode. I have noticed it when the windows or sunroof are open a few times. Kicking into sport mode always gets ride of it. And it is definitely a metallic rattle, not an exhaust sound.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maximum_Effort said:


> The cold start rattle is normal; disappointing, but normal. Something to do with emissions. All the cars appear to do it.
> 
> If you have a metallic rattle with the engine warmed up, that's not normal. VR6Nikopol had a similar issue and ended up getting his exhaust replaced under warranty.


Thanks for the responses.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Mostly traffic miles so far, but not understanding how people are underwhelmed. Can't wait till tunes start coming out.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Just got word my car left port in Germany and is on it's way to Rhode Island sometime late last week. Looks like I might be taking delivery next week if everything goes smoothly  2 months from order to delivery is waaaay faster that I thought. Looks like the Ocean Shipping Vessel #403 is the Columbia Highway, and based on Vesselfinder they are showing a ETA at the port in Davisville, Rhode Island of October 23rd at 6pm. My dealer is located in Baltimore, Maryland

Order placed (08/29/2017)
Factory Submitted 09/05/2017
Frozen to Changes 09/06/2017
Original ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017. (updated 10/27/2017-11/06/2017)
Production Week 41 (October 8th) (moved up about a week) 
Production Complete ETA 10/13/2017 (Actual 10/04/2017)
Ship Departure 10/13/2017
Domestic Port Arrived ETA 11/08/2017. (updated 10/27/2017)
Released to Carrier ETA 11/11/2017. (updated 10/29/2017)

Vehicle Status In Transit From Factory
Ocean Shipping Vessel 403

Specs: 2018 RS3 (US Market)
-Daytona Grey Pearl (Black interior w/grey stitching)
-License Plate Delete
-leather armrests/kneepads
-Driver Assist Package
-Technology Package
-Dynamic Package

To track your vessel with only Audi's shipping vessel #, go here: http://www.pwl.de/en then change your language to english, then click under "Liner Schedules" "US-West and US-East Coast". Then select "VW Import"


----------



## DFWCorradoLVR (Oct 10, 2008)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My TTRS has the cold start up rattle which is concerning.


Sounds like the timing chain rattle on cold start on my 2014 S4. Doesn't seem to be a problem although some owners are getting this fixed by dealers under warranty.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DFWCorradoLVR said:


> Sounds like the timing chain rattle on cold start on my 2014 S4. Doesn't seem to be a problem although some owners are getting this fixed by dealers under warranty.


No, sorry....more description needed.....exhaust rattle....like a baffle rattling.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone in here that's done the MSS kit replaced the front strut bearings? Where did you order the new ones from?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have an update on my exhaust noise.

The dealership checked the car after letting it sit overnight and agreed there was a noise. They let it cool off again and checked it later in the day to double check the location of the noise. As of right now they plan to replace a muffler under warranty, citing that they believe a component or flap inside is causing the rattle.

So, pretty much what I thought given the whole, doesn't do it in sport mode factor. I know a few others thought that as well.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

phospher5 said:


> I have an update on my exhaust noise.
> 
> The dealership checked the car after letting it sit overnight and agreed there was a noise. They let it cool off again and checked it later in the day to double check the location of the noise. As of right now they plan to replace a muffler under warranty, citing that they believe a component or flap inside is causing the rattle.
> 
> So, pretty much what I thought given the whole, doesn't do it in sport mode factor. I know a few others thought that as well.


From a couple posts on facebook, it sounds like there is an actual fix. I haven't noticed the noise on mine yet, thankfully.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

phospher5 said:


> I have an update on my exhaust noise.
> 
> The dealership checked the car after letting it sit overnight and agreed there was a noise. They let it cool off again and checked it later in the day to double check the location of the noise. As of right now they plan to replace a muffler under warranty, citing that they believe a component or flap inside is causing the rattle.
> 
> So, pretty much what I thought given the whole, doesn't do it in sport mode factor. I know a few others thought that as well.


I got my exhaust replaced under warranty due to a bad driver's side flapper. The noise was always there, cold or warm exhaust, when the flapper was closed - especially between 800-4000 rpm.
That being said, my exhaust still sounds like crap on cold start-ups; the exhaust replacement didn't fix that. Otherwise, when warm, start-ups are glorious and the rattle is completely gone.

So my feeling is, if you only have the noise with a cold exhaust, you may not be out of the woods after your exhaust gets replaced - like many of us.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Finally hit 1k


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

My car should be arriving at the dealer today or tomorrow, and I should be taking delivery Friday, November 3rd!

Updated order log:
Order placed (08/29/2017)
Factory Submitted 09/05/2017
Frozen to Changes 09/06/2017
Original ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017. (updated 10/27/2017-11/06/2017)
Production Week 41 (October 8th) (moved up about a week) 
Production Complete ETA 10/13/2017 (Actual 10/04/2017)
Ship Departure 10/13/2017
Domestic Port Arrived ETA 11/08/2017. (Actual 10/26/2017)
Released to Carrier ETA 11/11/2017. (Actual 10/27/2017)

Specs: 2018 RS3 (US Market)
-Daytona Grey Pearl (Black interior w/grey stitching)
-License Plate Delete
-leather armrests/kneepads
-Driver Assist Package
-Technology Package
-Dynamic Package


----------



## dasMoline21 (Mar 25, 2015)

Considered about going from my 2015 prestige S3 to an RS3, and was lucky enough to test drive one today. 

Overall impression of the car - and in no way is this a knock to anyone who owns an RS3 this is solely my personal opinion based on my own finances, it just wasn't worth the money to me coming from an S3. 

Test drove a Nardo, dynamic pack, driver assist, tech pack, drove great, sounded even better, but I guess the thing I felt missing was just not enough change on the exterior, and especially on the inside to essentially double my car payment. The noise / engine though was amazing. That sound/speed is definitely something that makes you excited to get in the car and fly.

Again, I did love the car and if I had not bought my S3 in the first place, I'd have my name on a deposit as we speak, but just couldn't convince myself to double my car payment for it. 

With that being said, anyone know where to get an RS3 grille now a days for the 8v pre FL S3? Used to have one from Emmanuelle Design, but they no longer sell them the last time I checked and can't seem to find much online. Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

phospher5 said:


> I have an update on my exhaust noise.
> 
> The dealership checked the car after letting it sit overnight and agreed there was a noise. They let it cool off again and checked it later in the day to double check the location of the noise. As of right now they plan to replace a muffler under warranty, citing that they believe a component or flap inside is causing the rattle.
> 
> So, pretty much what I thought given the whole, doesn't do it in sport mode factor. I know a few others thought that as well.


Car got fixed. Sounds great. Under warranty of course. No more rattle, at all so far!


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

dasMoline21 said:


> Considered about going from my 2015 prestige S3 to an RS3, and was lucky enough to test drive one today.
> 
> Overall impression of the car - and in no way is this a knock to anyone who owns an RS3 this is solely my personal opinion based on my own finances, it just wasn't worth the money to me coming from an S3.
> 
> ...



I'm on the other side of the fence. I like the changes and appreciate it still looks like a 3 within the reason. The flared wheel wells are a nice touch, and the R8 brakes are pretty sweet. For me though, the $ was in the components. I came from a mk7 golf R- so, an S3. The different is astounding. I loved the R, it was fun....... but having this thing..... I do not miss the R. I should mention that up here in Canada all of our RS3s have the digital dash- not sure if that's the case where you are posting from.....

As for being practical since you recently got a great car..... your S3, I understand that piece. No need to take a dump just because something fancier just showed up. Your current car is nice and if the numbers don't work it's all good. I got lucky in how I got my R and how I got rid of it.


----------



## dasMoline21 (Mar 25, 2015)

phospher5 said:


> dasMoline21 said:
> 
> 
> > Considered about going from my 2015 prestige S3 to an RS3, and was lucky enough to test drive one today.
> ...



Yea, I see what your saying. For me, I think it was a little different because I would be going from an S3 to an RS3 and since the only major change interior wise was the digital dash, it seemed as though I wasn't really buying a new car to me personally minus the engine because the S3 interior was so similar, but coming from a Golf R I would totally do it because of the vast differences in everything and the interior being totally different from a Golf R, so good choice! 

Any photos of your Rs3 are appreciated btw, still love the RS3!


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

*RS3 tires*

So of course no tire rotation because of 255 and 235 r .
With staggered sets like this can you replace fronts only or is it all 4?
I'm a big fan of the 5cyl sound. But a stage 1 tune on a s3 is close to the rs3 and 20g cheaper...but that 5 cyl👍


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

S3n said:


> I'm a big fan of the 5cyl sound. But a stage 1 tune on a s3 is close to the rs3 and 20g cheaper...but that 5 cyl👍




But if you tune that 5 cylinder, your looking at 500 hp!


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

S3n said:


> So of course no tire rotation because of 255 and 235 r .
> With staggered sets like this can you replace fronts only or is it all 4?
> I'm a big fan of the 5cyl sound. But a stage 1 tune on a s3 is close to the rs3 and 20g cheaper...but that 5 cyl👍


The local Audi dealerships are having us run square setups for winters.

I don't think it matters when you replace your tires. From what I understand the rest of the world is running a square setup.

As for your tuning comment. it's all relative. Just buy an A3 with the 2.0 Quattro and tune it to get roughly the power of the S3.

FWIW the RS3 has ridiculous brakes, and a factory haldex controller. Some bolstered driveline components as well to take that extra power...... oh and a different transmission....Not things that come with the S3. But again, all relative.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

dasMoline21 said:


> Yea, I see what your saying. For me, I think it was a little different because I would be going from an S3 to an RS3 and since the only major change interior wise was the digital dash, it seemed as though I wasn't really buying a new car to me personally minus the engine because the S3 interior was so similar, but coming from a Golf R I would totally do it because of the vast differences in everything and the interior being totally different from a Golf R, so good choice!
> 
> Any photos of your Rs3 are appreciated btw, still love the RS3!


Sadly I do not have a place to host images.....


----------



## AZMK3GTI (Nov 7, 2012)

Curious if anyone has pics of a Florett Silver RS3 with black optics package?


----------



## Grafs (Jan 8, 2018)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> Just got the details from my dealer:
> Current ETA 10/30/2017-11/27/2017
> 
> Production Week 41 (October 8th).
> ...


I don't see an option for 'license plate delete' when configuring online. I live in a one-plate state (and will register it there) but i will be moving to a 2-plate state next year. what does this option do exactly? I want to be able to slap on a front plate next year.

Please excuse me -- my last car was a 4 cyl 2.0 liter Jetta 10 years ago!


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

On the order form that the dealer has, there is a no cost option for front license plate delete that I believe just adds little plugs to the front grill where the front plate bracket attaches. You can't see the option when you configure online, just like you can't add audi exclusive colors to your order list online.


----------



## Grafs (Jan 8, 2018)

Gotcha, thanks for that explanation. So in a year I can just take out the plugs and mount a front plate?


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not sure about that. You may want to call the dealership to find out what is required. For whatever it's worth, I live is a 2 plate state myself but figured I would run without the front plate until I get a repair order for it, which hopefully doesn't happen anytime soon


----------



## CSG_R (Feb 27, 2013)

Grafs said:


> Gotcha, thanks for that explanation. So in a year I can just take out the plugs and mount a front plate?


Not a plug. They actually drill through grill to mount the bracket. 

For my experience, dealership installs bracket after they do PDI and I told them not to install it. So they just packaged front bracket for me in a bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Well then. 

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/audi/25-tfsi-rs-3-quattro-4dr-s-tronic/first-drive


----------

